# knitting tea party friday 14 july '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 14 July '17

Hot and humid today - even the children are inside. Wonder if Heidi will be taking them into Katie's to go swimming. The boys are bored so there is a good bit of fighting going on. I would farm one out to a friend's and have a friend in for the other. At least there would be some peace and quiet. Lol

Feeling better. Stood out on my porch yesterday - not for very long though - wow - the heat and humidity together were a killer. I would not like to be working outside right now.

Oh - I see the boys have opened a lemonade stand - hopefully they will have some business. A little closer to shift change should bring some local traffic.

My sweater is moving along - love watching the color changes.

BLUEBERRY HAND PIES

Our Blueberry Hand Pies feature a rich, easy-to-make crust, tender and flavorful thanks to both butter and sour cream. The filling is simplicity itself: blueberries, sugar, and lemon juice, with a bit of thickener. With fresh blueberries flooding the market right now, hand pies are the sweetest little single-serve dessert you could ever put together.

Author: PJ Hamel | King Arthur flour.com

Directions

Make the pastry:

First, make the pastry.

Gather these ingredients:
2 cups (8 1/2 ounces) King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup (16 tablespoons) cold unsalted butter
1/2 cup cold sour cream

Directions

1. Cut the cold butter into small cubes or thin pats.

2. Whisk together the flour, salt, and baking powder. Add the butter.

3. Work the butter in, but leave most of it in large, pea-sized pieces. You'll have a coarse, crumbly mixture.

4. Add the sour cream, and stir until the mixture starts to come together in chunks.

5. Turn it out onto a floured work surface … and bring it together with a few quick kneads.

6. Pat the dough into a rough log. Roll it into an 8″ x 10″ rectangle. Dust both sides of the dough with flour, and starting with a shorter end, fold it in three like a business letter.

7. Give the dough a 90° turn on your work surface, and roll it again into an 8″ x 10″ rectangle. Fold it in three again.

8. Wrap the dough in plastic wrap or waxed paper. Chill for at least 30 minutes before using.

Make the filling:

Gather the following ingredients:
2 cups blueberries, fresh or frozen
2 tablespoons cornstarch or 1 tablespoon Instant ClearJel*
1/3 cup sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt (a large pinch)
1 tablespoon lemon juice
*For frozen berries, use 2 1/2 tablespoons cornstarch or 1 1/2 tablespoons ClearJel.

Directions

1. If you're using fresh berries, rinse and drain well.

2. Place fresh or frozen berries in a saucepan. Whisk the cornstarch or ClearJel with the sugar and pour over the berries. Add the salt and lemon juice, stirring to combine.

3. Place the saucepan on a burner set to medium-high heat and cook, stirring, until the small amount of liquid in the bottom of the pan comes to a simmer.

4. Reduce the heat to medium and continue to cook, stirring frequently, until the mixture starts to thicken, about 5 minutes.

5. Transfer the cooked berries to a bowl and let cool to room temperature.

Note: It's fine to make the filling ahead of time, and refrigerate until you're ready to use it.

6. Preheat the oven to 425°F; place a rack on the middle shelf. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

Assemble the hand pies:

1. Roll the dough into a 14″ x 14″ square. With a straight edge and pastry wheel, or a 3 1/2″ square cutter, cut out sixteen 3 1/2″ squares.

2. Divide the filling among eight of the squares, using about a heaping tablespoon for each; a slightly heaped tablespoon cookie scoop works well here.

3. Whisk 1 large egg until frothy. Brush some of the beaten egg along the edges of each filled square.

4. Use a knife to cut a vent into each of the remaining eight squares; or use a decorative cutter of your choice.

5. Top each filled square with a vented square, and press along the edges with the tines of a fork to seal.
Note: If at any time during assembly the pies become sticky and hard to work with, simply refrigerate them for about 20 minutes, until firm.

6. Brush the top of each pie with the remaining beaten egg … and sprinkle with sparkling sugar. The sugar's a nice touch: it adds both flavor and crunch.

7. Bake the pies for 18 to 20 minutes, until they're a light golden brown. Remove them from the oven.

8. Let the pies cool for 20 minutes before serving.

9. Store pies, lightly wrapped, at room temperature for a couple of days; freeze for longer storage (if they last that long!).

Gluten-Free Blueberry Hand Pies - http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-blueberry-hand-pies-recipe

High Altitude Baking Tips - http://www.kingarthurflour.com/learn/high-altitude-baking.html

http://blog.kingarthurflour.com/2017/07/03/blueberry-hand-pies-bakealong/?utm_content=ec170709-peach-recipes&go=EC170709_B3&trk_msg=1CGL0UR3E1LKPC4ATBOADFUUNG&trk_contact=3TTTRS27O30AOJQ2D1RMU2R1P0&trk_sid=MPA4MNEP0865BMDVRN5AHJSPFC&utm_source=listrak&utm_medium=email&utm_term=http%3a%2f%2fwww.kingarthurflour.com%2fshop%2flanding.jsp%3futm_content%3dec170709-peach-recipes%26go%3dEC170709_B3&utm_campaign=broadcast

Gluten Free Bacon Egg Broccoli Slice

Ingredients:

Broccoli
Bacon
Red Capsicum (bell pepper)
Fresh or Canned Corn
Feta or grated tasty cheese
Salt and Pepper
Fresh parsley or green onion (shallots)

Instructions

1. Grab a high-sided baking dish. It doesn't matter what shape it is. Line it with some baking paper so that there is less mess to clean up later.

2. When you have lined your baking tray preheat your oven to 180 degrees C - 350 degrees F. (If your oven is fan forced drop the temperature by 10 degrees.) Then go ahead and prepare the filling for your slice while the oven is heating.

3. Chop your bacon into rough small pieces. Make sure you have removed the rind first or it will be really chewy. For my big baking dish I used 3 very big fat rashers, which gave me about a cup of bacon pieces. Use as much or as little bacon as you want. You can also substitute ham or cold roasted meats for the bacon. Vegetarians may enjoy using a seasoned tofu or tempeh.

4. Cut broccoli into small florets. Throw these directly into your paper-lined pan. When the base of the pan is well covered with broccoli you have enough. Cauliflower also works well or do a combo!

5. Remove the corn kernels from a fresh cob or two, or use a small (or large if you are a corn fan!) can of corn.

6. De-seed and chop up your capsicum (bell pepper).

7. Then chop up a good handful of parsley (only the leaves, not the stalks) or a couple of green onions (shallots).

8. Throw all of that into your baking tray and then use a large spoon or clean hands to mix it all together so that the ingredients are evenly distributed. Sprinkle a pinch of salt and a good grind of pepper over the top.

9. Now crack your eggs into a large bowl and add the milk of your choice. Whisk it gently together with a fork so that the yolks become broken and everything is blended.

10. Add a half cup of crumbled feta or grated cheese to the top of the vegetable and bacon mixture. Try to spread it evenly. Go on - use a bit more cheese if cheese is your thing.

11. Pour the egg mixture into the baking tray. Use the fork you whisked the eggs with to gently poke the vegetables a bit to make sure that the egg mixture goes all the way to the bottom of the baking tray. You'll still have a few bits poking up that didn't get covered. That's okay. It will still cook and taste fine.

Note: If you over-calculated and have too much egg mixture make another quick small individual serve in a bowl or ramekin or even some muffin cases! Just chuck a few bits of vegetable and cheese and maybe a little extra bacon or ham in there.

Note: If you use small dishes grease them well with a little butter or oil or the egg and cheese will stick! If you don't have enough egg mixture, whisk another egg or two with a splash more milk and pour over. Use your best guess but don't get stressed about it. It takes practice to work out quantities well.

12. Place baking dish into the oven and cook for forty minutes, or until golden and puffy on top and cooked through. You might want to check on the slice after thirty minutes baking time, just to see how it is going.

13. Serve on its own, with a spoonful of your favorite relish or chutney, or with some green leaves or a salad.

Note: Any leftovers will keep in the fridge for up to four days.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/bacon-egg-broccoli-slice-recipe?omhide=true

Kim Kardashian's Mac and Cheese
4
Kim Kardashian swears her macaroni and cheese recipe is the best one you'll ever try. There's definitely no shortage of cheese in Kim Kardashian's creamy, rich recipe. This recipe is courtesy of Celebuzz.

Total Calories: 703
Serves 6

Ingredients

6 tablespoons unsalted butter, plus more for greasing
1 pound elbow macaroni
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon dry mustard powder
3 cups whole milk, heated
1/2 yellow onion, shredded
1/2 teaspoon sweet paprika
1 bay leaf
8 ounces processed cheese
1 cup sharp Cheddar cheese, shredded
1/4 cup crumbled goat cheese
1/4 cup Gruyère, shredded
1/4 cup mozzarella, shredded
1/4 cup parmesan, grated
Kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
3 large eggs, beaten
1 cup panko bread crumbs

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly butter a 9"x13" baking dish.

1. Bring a large pot of salted water to the boil. Add the macaroni and cook according to package instructions, until al dente. Drain well.

2. Melt 3 tablespoons of the butter in a large saucepan over medium heat.

3. Whisk in the flour and mustard. Reduce the heat to low and cook, whisking often, for 2 minutes.

4. Whisk in the hot milk, and combine until smooth.

5. Whisk in the onion, paprika, and bay leaf. Bring to a simmer over a medium heat, whisking often.

6. Raise heat to medium and simmer, whisking often, until the sauce is reduced slightly, and is the consistency of heavy cream, about 10 minutes. Remove from the heat.

7. Mix the processed cheese, Cheddar, goat cheese, Gruyère, mozzarella, and parmesan together.

8. Add ¾ of the cheese mixture to the sauce. Let stand for 1 minute, then stir to melt the cheese. Season with salt and pepper.

9. Stir in the beaten eggs, and mix well.

10. Mix in the macaroni until well combined.

11. Pour into the prepared baking dish, and top with the remaining cheese.

12. Melt the remaining 3 tablespoons of butter over medium heat. Add the breadcrumbs and stir well. Sprinkle evenly over the macaroni.

13. Bake for 30 minutes, or until the sauce is bubbling and the top is golden brown.

14. Let cool slightly for 5 minutes before serving.

https://www.thedailymeal.com/recipes/kim-kardashian-s-mac-and-cheese-recipe

Date Loaf Recipe Moist Old Fashioned Fave

We're very excited to introduce you to our newest WHOot Contributor! Say a big hello to Nicole of Cauldrons and Cupcakes. She is one unique individual and we are excited to collaborate with her. Nicole has an extremely interesting background. She lives in Byron Bay in NSW Australia. Another big attraction for us, Nicole is a card carrying member of the CWA. That's the Country Women's Association for those that may not be aware.

According to Nicole this Date Loaf is very moist, it keeps well in a sealed tin for up to a week and she usually doubles her recipe and freezes one for when friends drop in at her farm.
It's also great served warm with ice cream or cream and is amazing buttered. Of course, it's perfectly divine as is with a cuppa.

Author: Nicole Cody | cauldronsandcupcakes.com

Ingredients 
4 Weet-Bix or Weetabix* 
1 cup of chopped dates
1 cup sugar
4 tablespoons of butter (60 grams)
1 teaspoon bicarb soda
1 egg
1 cup of self-raising flour (self-rising USA or 1 cup of all-purpose flour)
1 and 1/2 x teaspoons baking powder and a pinch of salt, sifted together)
1 cup of boiling water

Variations Used By CWA Ladies

1/2 cup of chopped walnuts or pecans
1 teaspoon ground ginger or ground cinnamon
swap out sugar for 3 heaped Tblspns Golden Syrup or treacle

Instructions

Preheat your oven to moderate (160° Celcius fan-forced or 180-degree oven - 350° Fahrenheit). Line a loaf tin (23cm x 12cm - 9 inch x 5 inch) with baking paper.

1. Crumble the Weet-Bix into a large bowl.

2. Add the sugar (or syrup if using instead), chopped dates, butter and bicarb soda.

3. Pour the cup of boiling water over and leave to soften for five minutes.

4. Add the sifted flour (and spices if using) and egg. Mix together well with a wooden spoon. The batter will be quite thick. If you are adding walnuts or pecans dump them in now and give another quick stir.

5. Pour into the lined tin and place in the oven for forty-five minutes.

6. Test to see if cooked through by inserting fine skewer in the center of cake. If it comes out clean it is done, if there is still sticky residue bake a little longer.

7.Leave in tin ten minutes before removing and cooling on a wire rack. It slices best using a serrated knife.

Sam says two shredded wheat biscuits +/- might do the trick if you can't find Weet-Bix or Weetabix.

*Weetabix is the British version of the original Australian Weet-Bix. Both Weet-Bix and Weetabix were invented by Bennison Osborne, an Australian.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/date-loaf-recipe

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 14 July '17 - Page Two

I added a second page - didn't realize there were only four recipes on the first page. So I hope you find something interesting. --- Sam

Rollkuchen Gluten Free

We grew up with watermelon and Rollkuchen automatically served together and so to be able to continue to enjoy watermelon, finding a good recipe for gluten free Rollkuchen was a must! The latest tweeks resulted in me gaining the ultimate compliment from my husband when, after a few bites, he said ..."Are you sure you didn't use the wrong flour?" (wrong flour, aka wheat)

While watermelons are about 92% water they also have good levels of B6 and C, lots of Ivopene, antioxidants, amino acids and potassium. PLUS since they have only 40 calories per cup, it makes Rollkuchen a guilt free addition!!

Ingredients

1/3 cup milk 
1 egg 
2 well-rounded tablespoons of sour cream 
3/4 cup of Julie's Flour mix + 2 tablespoons 
1/4 cup white rice flour 
1/4 cup sweet rice flour 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 tsp xanthan gum

Directions

1. Thoroughly blend all dry ingredients.

2. Put egg, sour cream and milk in mixer bowl and blend.

3. Add dry ingredients and beat for a couple minutes until dough is fluffy and smooth.

4. Turn out onto lightly dusted counter surface (sweet rice flour) and work just enough sweet rice flour into dough until it is manageable.

5. Roll out quite thin on a dusted surface, using as little sweet rice flour as possible to keep dough from sticking as you handle it.

6. Cut into strips of desired length - I find 1 - 1 1/4 inches a good width and about 4 inches long.

7. Deep fry in about 1/2 inch of oil in a frying pan, until golden brown - turn to brown both sides. 
Note: The oil needs to be hot, but not so hot that you find they are browning too quickly. Slip each strip into the oil and tickle the tops with a fork to encourage them to 'puff'.

8. They are good warm or cold - with watermelon, of course, but are also good with soup, or with jam or syrup, as we as kids enjoyed the left overs.

"Julie's Flour Blend" 
1 cup millet flour
1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
1 cup brown rice flour 
1 cup potato starch 
1 cup tapioca starch 
1/2 cup white rice flour 
1/2 cup cornstarch 
3 tbsp. potato flour

NOTE -- I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/07/rollkuchen-gluten-free.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

PARSLEY PESTO PASTA

This recipe for Parsley Pesto Pasta is really quick and easy, and makes a ton. It makes 8 side dish sized servings (2 oz. pasta each), or 4-6 main dish servings. Add some grilled chicken and a fresh side salad for a complete meal! Also, check the bottom of the post for a few variation ideas.

Total time: 25 mins
$4.18 RECIPE / $0.52 SERVING
Serves: 8

INGREDIENTS

1 lb. fettuccini $1.29
1 bunch Italian parsley $0.85
½ cup grated parmesan $0.48
2 Tbsp lemon juice $0.12
2 cloves garlic $0.16
¼ tsp salt $0.02
½ cup olive oil $1.26

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Rinse the parsley well and shake off as much water as possible.

2. Remove the leaves from the stems and place them into the food processor. Also add the garlic (peeled), parmesan cheese, and lemon juice. Pulse until there are no large chunks of garlic left.

3. Slowly add the olive oil through the spout on the lid as you continue to pulse the mixture. Scrape down the sides of the bowl as needed and pulse until smooth. Taste the pesto and add salt to your liking. I added ¼ teaspoon. You want the pesto to be slightly saltier than you'd think because it will be spread out thin over the pasta.

4. Cook the pasta according to the package directions (this can done while you make the pesto). Before draining the pasta, reserve about a half cup of the starchy cooking water.

5. Drain the pasta, let cool slighly (about 5 minutes) and then return it to the pot. Add the pesto and stir to coat. If the pasta becomes dry, clumpy, or sticky, use a small amount of the pasta water to help loosen it up. Serve warm!

Other variations to try: add black pepper, lemon zest, other fresh herbs, walnuts, cayenne pepper… the possibilities are endless!

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2012/04/parsley-pesto-pasta/

3 Ingredient Nutella Chocolate Cake Recipe

Author: Phoodie | Phoodie.com.au

Ingredients

To make a 20cm square cake (8"sq)
1 and 3/4 cups Nutella (you will need to save 1/2 cup Nutella to use as icing)
2 eggs
1/2 cup plain flour, sifted

Directions

Preheat the oven to 175°C/350°F

1. Place 1 and 1/4 cups of the Nutella, the eggs and the flour in a bowl and whisk together with a fork until combined. Note: the remaining 1/2 cup of Nutella is to be used as icing.

2.Transfer to your baking paper lined tin and pop into oven for approx 25-28 mins. Test with a wooden skewer and remove from oven when skewer comes out clean.

3. Allow to cool (you want it just warm) and then add the 1/2 cup Nutella to the top of the cake as icing.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/3-ingredient-nutella-chocolate-cake?omhide=true

Kale Pesto Pasta

As is my style, I've offered the most basic version below. If you have room in your budget and want to take it further, try adding things like sliced grilled chicken, halved grape tomatoes, or even some briny chopped artichoke hearts. It's good enough on its own that I devoured a bowl right after taking the photos, but with a few add-ins it can go from a refreshing summer side to a full-on meal.

Ingredients

1 lb pasta ($1.49)
4 cups kale, chopped, loosely packed ($0.50)
1/3 cup olive oil, or as needed ($0.82)
1 large lemon (1/4 c juice, 1 Tbsp zest) ($0.75)
1 clove garlic ($0.08)
1/4 cup chopped walnuts ($0.57)
1/3 cup Parmesan, grated ($0.55)
1/2 tsp salt, or as needed ($0.03)
Freshly cracked pepper to taste ($0.05)
4 oz. mozzarella (optional) ($2.00)

Directions

1. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil for the pasta. Once boiling, add the pasta and continue to boil until the pasta is tender. Drain in a colander and let cool.

2. While the pasta is cooking, prepare the pesto. Pull the kale leaves from the woody stems, and roughly chop into thin strips. Place the kale in a colander and rinse with cool water. Let the excess water drain away.

3. Add the chopped and washed kale to a food processor along with the olive oil, 1/4 cup juice from the lemon, garlic, walnuts, Parmesan, salt, and pepper. Purée the mixture until smooth and bright green. Add more oil if needed to allow the mixture to become a thick, smooth sauce. Taste the pesto and adjust the salt, pepper, or lemon juice to your liking. Set the pesto aside.

4. Once the pasta is drained and cooled to the point where it is no longer steaming, transfer it to a large bowl. Add about half of the pesto and stir until the pasta is coated.

5. Dice the mozzarella into small cubes, then add it to the pasta along with about 1 Tbsp of the zest from the lemon. Stir to combine with the pesto pasta. Add more pesto until everything is coated in a thick layer.

6. Top with more freshly cracked pepper and serve, or refrigerate until ready to eat.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/07/kale-pesto-pasta/.

Cherry Cream Cheese Tart

Ingredients

pastry for a 9-inch pie 
500 ml or 2 cups cream cheese (light or regular)
1/2 cup icing sugar
6 cups pitted cherries, cut in half (keep enough whole cherries for garnish)
1 cup cold water
3/4 cup sugar
3 tablespoons cornstarch
1 small package cherry jello
2 cups whipping cream
2 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla

Directions

Preheat oven to 400 F.

1. Roll out pastry to fit a 10 X 14 inch pan. (approximately)

2. Press pastry firmly into sides and corners, prick with a fork and place foil onto pastry, pressing firmly.

3. Bake about 15 minutes and then remove and bake a few more minutes until evenly browned.

4. Cool while making the filling.

5. Beat together cream cheese and icing sugar and spread evenly over baked and cooled pie crust. Chill while making cherry filling.

6. Stir together cornstarch, sugar, and cold water in a microwave-safe safe bowl or in a small pot. Heat until bubbling and then add gelatin. Stir to combine. Allow to cool to room temperature.

7. Add cherries and arrange filling over cream cheese layer.

8. Beat whipping cream with sugar and vanilla. Filling a piping bag fitted with a large star tip and pipe a large rosette for each serving of dessert!

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/07/cherry-cream-cheese-tart.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

White Pizza with Parsley Pesto Drizzle

With a drizzle of zesty parsley pesto this white pizza is anything but boring.

Ingredients

GARLIC OIL

1 Tbsp olive oil ($0.13)
1/4 tsp garlic powder ($0.02)

PARSLEY PESTO

1 cup fresh parsley leaves, minced ($0.50)
1 clove garlic, minced or crushed ($0.08)
1 Tbsp grated Parmesan ($0.10)
1/4 tsp salt ($0.02)
Freshly cracked pepper ($0.05)
Pinch red pepper flakes (optional) ($0.02)
1.5 Tbsp lemon juice ($0.07)
3 Tbsp olive oil ($0.39)

PIZZA

1 14-16" pizza dough ($0.60)
4 oz. fresh mozzarella ($2.00)
2 Roma tomatoes ($0.50)

Directions

1. In a very small bowl or dish, stir together 1 Tbsp olive oil and the garlic powder. Let the mixture sit and infuse while you prepare the rest of the ingredients.

2. To make the parsley pesto, finely mince 1 packed cup of fresh parsley leaves (about 1/2 cup once minced).

3. Add the minced garlic, grated Parmesan, salt, pepper, and red pepper flakes.

4. Add the lemon juice and olive oil to the mixture, starting with just 1 Tbsp lemon juice and 2 Tbsp olive oil, and adding more if needed to create a mixture that is loose enough to drizzle over the pizza. I used 1.5 Tbsp lemon and 3 Tbsp oil total, but this will depend on the volume of your minced parsley. Set the parsley pesto aside.

5. Move your oven's rack to the top position and begin preheating the oven to 500ºF.

6. Thinly slice the tomatoes and fresh mozzarella.

7. Stretch or roll your pizza dough out to a 14-16″ disc. Place it on a pizza pan or baking sheet.

8. Stir the garlic and oil, then brush a thin later over the entire surface of the dough, including the outer crust.

9. Arrange the tomato slices evenly over the pizza dough, then top with torn slices of mozzarella. 
10. Bake the pizza in the fully preheated 500ºF oven for 10 minutes, or just until the outer crust is golden brown and the cheese is melted, but not browned.

11. After removing the pizza from the oven, drizzle the parsley pesto over top, slice into eight pieces, and serve.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/07/white-pizza-with-parsley-pesto-drizzle/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 7th July, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-481044-1.html

*Poledra's* ex - (Christopher's father) passed away over the weekend. A very close friend's brother is in an induced coma and also not expected to last the week. And Kaye Jo's bff is being tested for Ovarian cancer. And she has since heard that her brother has been involved in an accident at some time which has resulted in a serious brain injury - he is wandering the streets at this time. She wasn't informed of this so is feeling very angry - not surprising on top of everything else that has been going on in her life these last few days. However more positively she was able to tell us that Jennie who had been thinking of moving to Kaye Jo's had her baby 23 June and has had him adopted by family friends so she will always be able to be part of his life. This however is already not working out so she may try to get the baby back - and might still end up with Kaye Jo!

*flyty1n's* Molly had surgery Friday to remove a lump - not at all well when she arrived home, but is now fine and off strong painkillers.

*Bubba Love* had reconstruction surgery on Monday - haven't heard from her since. Wrote this as I went through it preparing it to send to Kate in a few hours and then about 2 posts later Jackie said she is home - and now for rest and healing.

*Rookie* went to her DDs conference where she received an award for her work with blind students - and she got to meet Donald Duck and Mickey Mouse! *Bonnie* has also been away.

*Lurker* is recovering OK from her hip replacement - and now that she has Ringo back home she is feeling much more settled. On antibiotics but leg is looking better than it had been so looks like making progress.

*Sam - the Wren* is back on board and posting regularly again after his hospital stay. And as you can tell *Darowil* is also back onboard after her hospital stay! Yay for us getting back to 'normal' and a big thanks to Gwen for stepping in to help and Tami for her willingness to help out as well. And Julie should also be available after her hospital visit (just don't decide to join us all Kate)

*Railyn* is getting extra help with Ray now - and is sounding much more positive about the situation.

*Sassafrass* has developed a fungal infection and her colitis has flared up. And the bathroom reno is taking its time - as building work so often does.

*Tami's* DH had a dental implant done this week.

A cousin of *Cashmeregma* had a severe cleft lip and palate and has required numerous surgeries over the years. A major reconstruction was required recently and after appearing to go well she developed an infection just prior to going home. The infection is in the jaw so the bone graft has needed to be removed.

Poor *Budasha's* shower curtain pole came down and hit her face - she now has a shiner!

Another of *Fan's * friends sadly passed away this week.

Photos
8 - *Dreamweaver* - Kitties
16 - *Gwen* - DD Hannah & friend / Amsterdam
22 - *Darowil* - Raisins, sultanas & currants
26 - *BubbaLove* - Crochet whale blanket
27 - *BubbaLove* - Little rabbit crochet dress
43 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress
57 - *Gwen* - Bankhead hat
62 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress, cardigan & sandal
69 - *Fan* - Cross stitch - Lady Dahlia Stitchbury-Knotts!
74 - *Sugarsugar* - Penelope
77 - *Rookie* - View from hotel, Orlando
78 - *Rookie* - DD with Donald & Mickey!
80 - *Rookie* - DD's award
103 - *Bonnie* - Delphiniums
109 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Aran & Chris
112 - *Fan* - Quilt

RECIPES
65 - *Bonnie* - Lemon delight/Puffed wheat cake
84 - *Fan* - Mixed Vegetable Pickles 
101 - *Tami* - Refrigerator pickles

CRAFTS
3 - *Sorlenna* - Totem pole lace stitch / Hat pattern (links)
14 - *Sam* - Sweater patterns (links)
14 - *Kiwifrau* - Sweater / sock patterns (links)
16 - *Gwen* - Sweater pattern book (link)
26 - *Dreamweaver* - Mcmorran yarn balance (link)
36 - *Bonnie* - Smokin' cardigan pattern (link)
50 - *Dreamweaver* - Mcmorran yarn balance (link)
50 - *Bonnie* - Tincan knits patterns (link)
83- *Sam* - Elann meander yarn (link)
97- *Gwen* - Chevron colour block blanket (download)
111 - *Sam* - Knitted dresses patterns (link)

OTHERS
9 - *Sam* - Noctilucent night shining clouds (link)
14 - *Flyty1n* - Difference between raisins, sultanas & currants (link)
37 - *Bonnie* - Chokecherries (link)
80 - *Rookie* - Aga Khan's diamond jubilee (link)
82 - *Bonnie* - BC wildfires map (link)
98 - *Gwen* - Jupiter watch (link)
100 - *Flyty1n* - Blister beetles (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Going to have a Nana nap- nearly falling asleep over the laptop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks margaret and kate - appreciate the dedication and hard work you ladies put in. we all appreciate it. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks margaret and kate - appreciate the dedication and hard work you ladies put in. we all appreciate it. --- sam


Right back at you Sam!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the intro, great that we have so many KTPers willing to step in and help keep us up to date.
Save that chair for me in the corner, I'll be as quiet as a mouse but reading along as time allows.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just marking my spot. Going to have a Nana nap- nearly falling asleep over the laptop.


That's what I was like at 11 o clock this morning and I haven't stopped yawning since think it's time e for bed after I catch up her


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was like at 11 o clock this morning and I haven't stopped yawning since think it's time e for bed after I catch up her


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: rising 11pm- not a bad hour for bed!
I am waiting for a delivery of online groceries- I think that is how I will do it from now on.
A belated thanks to Sam, Margaret and Kate- sitting in this chair by the laptop is not my favourite thing at present- will be a BIT TERSE UNTIL i AM MORE COMFORTABLE. (ooops that jolly Caps Lock).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - you are never terse. have you heard from daughter since you are home or does she know you have had hip surgery. any concerns feeling from her during all of this? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: rising 11pm- not a bad hour for bed!
> I am waiting for a delivery of online groceries- I think that is how I will do it from now on.
> A belated thanks to Sam, Margaret and Kate- sitting in this chair by the laptop is not my favourite thing at present- will be a BIT TERSE UNTIL i AM MORE COMFORTABLE. (ooops that jolly Caps Lock).


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all.

Enjoying a lazy few hours this morning, but do need to get into gear as hosting a geicaching event after lunch. Need to be super early to site to set up treasure hunt for the pirate theme.

Enjoyed first week of work, fingers crossed, will have enough funds soon to purchase vehicle which will make things easier.

Catch up again later


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies can't believe it's Friday again I'm sure someone is pinching some of the days from the middle of the week. Why is it when you want time to go slow it seems to go even faster . Going to a wedding next week barring I have the good fortune of something preventing me before hand , have I mentioned I really dislike weddings and this one promises to be a doozy the bride is a lovely woman but to say her family and friends are rough is an understatement add my mouthy sister in law , and alcohol to the mix and you have a recipe for disaster or fun whichever way you look at it. I take that back I might just enjoy this wedding ????. 

What is Rollkutchen ?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Kate, Margaret, thank you for starting our week.
They promised they'd finish tomorrow by 10 a.m. Right! Don't hold your breaths.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Claiming a seat! Back later, but my thanks to Sam and the summary ladies for getting us off to another fine start.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam, Margaret and Kate for the work you do to make my enjoyment possible. 
Lurker, glad you can get groceries online. Hope that this will work out well for you. Sounds like a good plan while you are "laid up". Hoping your swelling in your leg is markedly reduced and wound is healing well. 
Spent the morning returning a vacuum sealer I use for sealing mylar bags of food. It didn't ever work so had to travel to Spanish Fork to the Fed Ex place to send it off. Had rather a nice scenic trip using the back way through cattle country. Took me back to my childhood days on the farm. There are some beautiful Angus cattle being raised here. Then took the lawn mower to the fixit place as it does not want to start. Very fortunate as DS mowed my lawn for me while I did 2 cases at the surgery center. Had not planned on them, but one of our CRNAs was not able to get malpractice insurance quickly for the day. My MP insurance is done by the year, not on a day by day basis so I can be the PRN person. Missed time working on my Knocker so doing that this afternoon. Hot and dry continues.
Kind thoughts go out to those in sorrow and prayers for comfort.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks as always Sam and ladies. Try to enjoy the wedding Sonja. Just leave at the first sign of trouble. Hope the car isn't too far away and pleased that you like the new job, Busyworkerbee. I've knitted two of the little hats for the Innocent Smoothies appeal. Going to start a shrug for me next. Tired tonight so off to bed soon. Take care all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The boys are still here, but my sister and BIL come home tonight! I haven't read anything for 2 weeks, so needless to say, I'm very far behind. I'll just read the summaries and try to stay up this week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 14 July '17 - Page Two
> 
> I added a second page - didn't realize there were only four recipes on the first page. So I hope you find something interesting. --- Sam
> 
> ...


Hot here today, it'd be a great day for a pool, or a lake. 
A lot of good and interesting recipes in there this week Sam. 
Thank you to Sam and the summary ladies for the new start, there's no way I'll be caught up past Sunday, but it's a nice thought. lol

The car is pretty much packed, just needs the coolers and us and we're off. Of course we packed up most of the car, then went to go get David a haircut, Ryssa about had a heart attack, she thought for sure we weren't coming back. lolol Silly dog, she knows we take her to Marla's if we are going to be gone long.

Julie, I did fall asleep at my laptop a bit ago. lol
It sounds like the online grocery is a good idea for you, you don't have to worry about getting to and from, hopefully delivery isn't more than you'd pay in transport yourself to go get them, or not much more anyway.

Joyce, sorry about your lawnmower, hopefully you'll have it back in a heart beat.

Heather, great that your first week of work was good, hopefully a car is in your very near future. Have a good time at your geocaching.

Sonja, that sounds like it promises to be a _very_ interesting wedding. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I stepped barefoot on to a huge nettle and now my foot is killing me in that spot, soaking in epsom salts to see if anything comes out of it. Just what I need when I'm going to be living in my hiking boots for a week. Oh well, this too shall pass, if that's the worst thing that happens in my life, I've got nothing to complain about.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is an article that might help sonja. i included the URL in case you want to check out the pictures and there is another recipe there. --- sam

Watermelon and Roll Kuchen - A Summertime Treat

Roll Kuchen: a well known Mennonite treat!

We are approaching the end of Summer 2013, and as I reflect on the activities of the season, it seems like a meal of watermelon and roll kuchen is always in order! Preferably eaten outside, it would not be uncommon to see a Mennonite family around Essex County under the shade of a large tree, enjoying this treat. With a juicy slice of watermelon in one hand, and a fresh piece of roll kuchen in the other, it becomes easy to enjoy those hot, hazy days!

Roll kuchen can feed a crowd, but the simple recipe can just as easily be divided to allow for a small batch. There are as many variations on the recipe itself as there are Mennonite kitchens! The "rolled cookie" can be rolled thick or thin, fried in various oils, and be left in the oil until they are light or quite dark. It all depends on the preference of the ones enjoying it! I myself have never gathered for a meal of watermelon and roll kuchen without discussing the merits of the different jams, syrups and honey which you can spread on the kuchen. Of course, the ones the kids (and some grown ups) sneak off the table before it's time to eat are best savoured plain!

There are many family histories which tell stories of how watermelon and roll kuchen became part of their story. We know it was a dish made in Russia. We know that our ancestors were well known for their fields of watermelon. How the watermelon and roll kuchen became partners in a meal is a bit of a mystery, but we can agree that they are ideally suited!

Locally, you can enjoy Roll kuchen every year in June at the Community Sale at the UMEI in Leamington. The food booths at the sale are known to sell out, and this past year, the Roll Kuchen booth did just that. A crew of volunteers mixed a whopping 52 batches of dough, which translated into approximately 3,300 fried pieces to be enjoyed by the crowds!

Rolling the dough is a great job for kids!

As mentioned above, there are many variations on the recipe for Roll Kuchen. My grandmother, Marie Hildebrand had this list of ingredients filed in her recipe notebook. Like most women of her generation, the "How To" portion is not included, as the methods were passed down from mother to daughter in the kitchen during hands-on lessons.

http://www.ekmha.ca/watermelon-and-roll-kuchen-a-summertime-treat/



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies can't believe it's Friday again I'm sure someone is pinching some of the days from the middle of the week. Why is it when you want time to go slow it seems to go even faster . Going to a wedding next week barring I have the good fortune of something preventing me before hand , have I mentioned I really dislike weddings and this one promises to be a doozy the bride is a lovely woman but to say her family and friends are rough is an understatement add my mouthy sister in law , and alcohol to the mix and you have a recipe for disaster or fun whichever way you look at it. I take that back I might just enjoy this wedding ????.
> 
> What is Rollkutchen ?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, ouch! Nettles are treacherous. I'd google if there is anything to help with stinging.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

speaking of julie getting her groceries online - i read an article where the person said that by 2020 Amazon would be the country's largest grocer over taking Kroger.
it would all be delivered groceries. i still like to pick out my own celery, etc. i can't imagine it would be cheaper than just going to the grocery. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam, Margaret and Kate for the work you do to make my enjoyment possible.
> Lurker, glad you can get groceries online. Hope that this will work out well for you. Sounds like a good plan while you are "laid up". Hoping your swelling in your leg is markedly reduced and wound is healing well.
> Spent the morning returning a vacuum sealer I use for sealing mylar bags of food. It didn't ever work so had to travel to Spanish Fork to the Fed Ex place to send it off. Had rather a nice scenic trip using the back way through cattle country. Took me back to my childhood days on the farm. There are some beautiful Angus cattle being raised here. Then took the lawn mower to the fixit place as it does not want to start. Very fortunate as DS mowed my lawn for me while I did 2 cases at the surgery center. Had not planned on them, but one of our CRNAs was not able to get malpractice insurance quickly for the day. My MP insurance is done by the year, not on a day by day basis so I can be the PRN person. Missed time working on my Knocker so doing that this afternoon. Hot and dry continues.
> Kind thoughts go out to those in sorrow and prayers for comfort.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - you are never terse. have you heard from daughter since you are home or does she know you have had hip surgery. any concerns feeling from her during all of this? --- sam


I would hope so


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again, as Sonja said, I don't know where the weeks go.
Ladies thanks so much for doing the summaries, they are so helpful

Kaye, enjoy your vacation, hope the foot doesn't give you trouble while you're away.

Julie, hope the online groceries works as it will be easier for you.

Pam, you must be worn out after 2 weeks with the boys. Hope you have some down time to rest up.

I've had a busy day but now the house is thoroughly cleaned & floors washed & laundry done. I also planted a few more potatoes, at the rate the boys & DH are eating what I planted this spring????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, ouch! Nettles are treacherous. I'd google if there is anything to help with stinging.


I soaked in epsom salt and then dug at it to make sure there was nothing left in there, and then put tea tree oil on it, now I get the joy of doing yoga on it. :sm16: 
If it still hurts later, I'll definitely use google, great idea.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Loblaws, here in Ontario has started "online grocery shopping" haven't checked it out yet but would be a good idea during our winter months. 
Like Julie, I would use it as needed when stuck at home after an operation or illness. Good thinking Julie.

Might book a luncheon at a Seniors residence next week as am interested in what they offer in the way of apartments etc in their buildings. Will be going to a few of these so that I am aware of whats out there just in case I need to move into a one level home. Don't want to do this in an emergency situation if need be, I like to be prepared as to what's available ahead of time hoping that I won't make a wrong decision.

Poledra65, ouch with the Nettles and just before your camping trip, oh dear! Hope you get that sorted out before you leave and while I'm thinking of it have a fabulous time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Sam and ladies for getting us off to another good start.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I stepped barefoot on to a huge nettle and now my foot is killing me in that spot, soaking in epsom salts to see if anything comes out of it. Just what I need when I'm going to be living in my hiking boots for a week. Oh well, this too shall pass, if that's the worst thing that happens in my life, I've got nothing to complain about.


Ouch!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I soaked in epsom salt and then dug at it to make sure there was nothing left in there, and then put tea tree oil on it, now I get the joy of doing yoga on it. :sm16:
> If it still hurts later, I'll definitely use google, great idea.


Oh boy, very ouch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - you are never terse. have you heard from daughter since you are home or does she know you have had hip surgery. any concerns feeling from her during all of this? --- sam


I HAVE BEEN FEELING VERY SHORT, sAM (darned Caps Lock). aware of not really answering, or even taking in all people have posted. Bronwen has been good through this time- we had a good laugh together about the way I had expressed something in our conversation. She has not minded when I have needed to talk more. Gradually things are mending.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, well dingy darn, I guess if you can go to yoga after stepping on nettle I better get my bod to do a few poses today and a few more tomorrow. Hoping your foot doesn't hurt for hiking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Enjoying a lazy few hours this morning, but do need to get into gear as hosting a geicaching event after lunch. Need to be super early to site to set up treasure hunt for the pirate theme.
> 
> ...


Glad it is working out for you, Heather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam, Margaret and Kate for the work you do to make my enjoyment possible.
> Lurker, glad you can get groceries online. Hope that this will work out well for you. Sounds like a good plan while you are "laid up". Hoping your swelling in your leg is markedly reduced and wound is healing well.
> Spent the morning returning a vacuum sealer I use for sealing mylar bags of food. It didn't ever work so had to travel to Spanish Fork to the Fed Ex place to send it off. Had rather a nice scenic trip using the back way through cattle country. Took me back to my childhood days on the farm. There are some beautiful Angus cattle being raised here. Then took the lawn mower to the fixit place as it does not want to start. Very fortunate as DS mowed my lawn for me while I did 2 cases at the surgery center. Had not planned on them, but one of our CRNAs was not able to get malpractice insurance quickly for the day. My MP insurance is done by the year, not on a day by day basis so I can be the PRN person. Missed time working on my Knocker so doing that this afternoon. Hot and dry continues.
> Kind thoughts go out to those in sorrow and prayers for comfort.


I am seriously thinking of doing the groceries thus for the future. Just walked up to the letter box and back, and down and back up my eight front steps. Wound site a bit sore- but good to have got out in the sun.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am seriously thinking of doing the groceries thus for the future. Just walked up to the letter box and back, and down and back up my eight front steps. Wound site a bit sore- but good to have got out in the sun.


Wonderful progress. Hoping the hip pain is quickly gone and the wound healing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea! Sam has started the new KTP and the Summary Ladies are in full force! So nice to be back to normal!

Sam, re your comment on the last KTP about using the markers on the afghan I'm fighting with....Sam I have used markers every time and still get off. I frogged it totally today, cast on 193 per the directions did the first row and damn if I did end with over 200 stitches. I am so frustrated. I have watched video on the double decrease and am doing it correctly so I dont know what the heck is going on. I think I . have forgotten how to knit at all except that last night I made a very basic mens hat and this afternoon started another hat 
for female that has a variety of stitches and it is going along fine. Wish there was someone here I could go to and say "watch me do this and tell me what I am doing wrong". Just put it aside....

To Liz...OUCH! Just read about the shower rod hitting you in the eye. 

To Fan....I am so sorry that you have lost your long time friend. You and Stu have gone through so many losses this past year. As others have said, hang on to all the wonderful memories and rejoice in the time you did have together. Prayers for comfort headed to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I feel your lack of expecting them to do as they say. I'm right there with you re my embroidery/sewing machine. Said they would call Wednesday...didn't...called them today and they called me back saying they were still testing it to be sure it is fixed and would be ready tomorrow.
I told them I'd come in and pick it up Monday or Tuesday. I WILL call before going down to get it. I'm hoping it is better than ever as long as this has taken.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Kate, Margaret, thank you for starting our week.
> They promised they'd finish tomorrow by 10 a.m. Right! Don't hold your breaths.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Glad you are back Sam, i love blueberries:sm02: Hello to everyone and hope everyone is ok.

My ac unit quit running yesterday, humidity very high, got to 91 per tv news but was nearly 100 in the house. I'm still trying to recover, having COPD and on oxygen, heat and humidity means terrible breathing problems. 

I was very lucky, the repair people got here late afternoon, they worked me in the schedule and got it going, said a capacitor had gone out. It took until the wee hours to get the temp pulled back down to comfortable.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sherry, glad your ac fixed. 
Gwen, hoping you get machine Monday or Tuesday and by then I actually have bathroom!
Heather, hope you can buy vehicle soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hot here today, it'd be a great day for a pool, or a lake.
> A lot of good and interesting recipes in there this week Sam.
> Thank you to Sam and the summary ladies for the new start, there's no way I'll be caught up past Sunday, but it's a nice thought. lol
> 
> ...


it is an annoying feeling when I know I am losing consciousness. I might go and lie down for a bit, after my exursions- (?sp) I was glad I got safely up and down the steps. I pay around $8 to $9 for the taxis, and they would not carry them up the steps for me- so that is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I stepped barefoot on to a huge nettle and now my foot is killing me in that spot, soaking in epsom salts to see if anything comes out of it. Just what I need when I'm going to be living in my hiking boots for a week. Oh well, this too shall pass, if that's the worst thing that happens in my life, I've got nothing to complain about.


Hope it is easing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> speaking of julie getting her groceries online - i read an article where the person said that by 2020 Amazon would be the country's largest grocer over taking Kroger.
> it would all be delivered groceries. i still like to pick out my own celery, etc. i can't imagine it would be cheaper than just going to the grocery. --- sam


It is a matter of the convenience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would hope so


I have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again, as Sonja said, I don't know where the weeks go.
> Ladies thanks so much for doing the summaries, they are so helpful
> 
> Kaye, enjoy your vacation, hope the foot doesn't give you trouble while you're away.
> ...


I am quite happy with it so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Loblaws, here in Ontario has started "online grocery shopping" haven't checked it out yet but would be a good idea during our winter months.
> Like Julie, I would use it as needed when stuck at home after an operation or illness. Good thinking Julie.
> 
> Might book a luncheon at a Seniors residence next week as am interested in what they offer in the way of apartments etc in their buildings. Will be going to a few of these so that I am aware of whats out there just in case I need to move into a one level home. Don't want to do this in an emergency situation if need be, I like to be prepared as to what's available ahead of time hoping that I won't make a wrong decision.
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful progress. Hoping the hip pain is quickly gone and the wound healing.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is why my father would never allow us to go barefoot outside. "that's why God invented shoes!" i still wear shoes outside summer or winter. lol --- sam



budasha said:


> Ouch!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds great julie - practically pain free. what a difference. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am seriously thinking of doing the groceries thus for the future. Just walked up to the letter box and back, and down and back up my eight front steps. Wound site a bit sore- but good to have got out in the sun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - have you ever talked the directions out loud as you knit each stitch. i find that really helps. also i have been know to stop after every repeat and read the stitches again to make sure and then i go on to the next repeat. i know it sounds tedious but for the first couple of rows it really helps me at least. there is nothing wrong with your knitting - there are just some patterns it seems we frog - knit - frog - knit a couple of times before it all sinks in. don't give up the ship. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yea! Sam has started the new KTP and the Summary Ladies are in full force! So nice to be back to normal!
> 
> Sam, re your comment on the last KTP about using the markers on the afghan I'm fighting with....Sam I have used markers every time and still get off. I frogged it totally today, cast on 193 per the directions did the first row and damn if I did end with over 200 stitches. I am so frustrated. I have watched video on the double decrease and am doing it correctly so I dont know what the heck is going on. I think I . have forgotten how to knit at all except that last night I made a very basic mens hat and this afternoon started another hat
> for female that has a variety of stitches and it is going along fine. Wish there was someone here I could go to and say "watch me do this and tell me what I am doing wrong". Just put it aside....
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yea! Sam has started the new KTP and the Summary Ladies are in full force! So nice to be back to normal!
> 
> Sam, re your comment on the last KTP about using the markers on the afghan I'm fighting with....Sam I have used markers every time and still get off. I frogged it totally today, cast on 193 per the directions did the first row and damn if I did end with over 200 stitches. I am so frustrated. I have watched video on the double decrease and am doing it correctly so I dont know what the heck is going on. I think I . have forgotten how to knit at all except that last night I made a very basic mens hat and this afternoon started another hat
> for female that has a variety of stitches and it is going along fine. Wish there was someone here I could go to and say "watch me do this and tell me what I am doing wrong". Just put it aside....
> ...


Thank you Gwen, so very much appreciated. Was good to see Julie earlier, the sunshine is lovely today but the wind is rather nippy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey krestiekrew - i identify with heat and humidity vs ease of breathing. i've been lucky my ac has worked fine this summer. i wish i could find a temperature that was comfortable just to sit in casual clothes (shirt/pant - etc) it just seems an oxymoran (?) to have to put on a sweater to be comfortable in your own home. i have it set at 73° - maybe i need to take it up one more degree. we'll see. it's good they could work you in. hope you rest easy tonight. --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> Glad you are back Sam, i love blueberries:sm02: Hello to everyone and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> My ac unit quit running yesterday, humidity very high, got to 91 per tv news but was nearly 100 in the house. I'm still trying to recover, having COPD and on oxygen, heat and humidity means terrible breathing problems.
> 
> I was very lucky, the repair people got here late afternoon, they worked me in the schedule and got it going, said a capacitor had gone out. It took until the wee hours to get the temp pulled back down to comfortable.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I couldn't get to sleep so knitted another little hat, caught up here and off to bed again soon. Re online grocery shopping. I do my big shop every few weeks that way and just get fresh stuff mostly in between. I've been doing that for 5 years and don't have major problems. Save money as taxis to bring it home can be expensive and there's no impulse buying. But it doesn't suit everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I HAVE BEEN FEELING VERY SHORT, sAM (darned Caps Lock). aware of not really answering, or even taking in all people have posted. Bronwen has been good through this time- we had a good laugh together about the way I had expressed something in our conversation. She has not minded when I have needed to talk more. Gradually things are mending.


It doesn't matter if you don't take in everything or comment on everything. I often don't comment and I sure wasn't taking everything in for a few weeks there (actually it's not unusual to find something I add to the summary from someone's reply!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Enjoying a lazy few hours this morning, but do need to get into gear as hosting a geicaching event after lunch. Need to be super early to site to set up treasure hunt for the pirate theme.
> 
> ...


Great that you are enjoying it. And how good to be able to look more positively towards some better transport.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds great julie - practically pain free. what a difference. --- sam


But fairly slow!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yea! Sam has started the new KTP and the Summary Ladies are in full force! So nice to be back to normal!
> 
> Sam, re your comment on the last KTP about using the markers on the afghan I'm fighting with....Sam I have used markers every time and still get off. I frogged it totally today, cast on 193 per the directions did the first row and damn if I did end with over 200 stitches. I am so frustrated. I have watched video on the double decrease and am doing it correctly so I dont know what the heck is going on. I think I . have forgotten how to knit at all except that last night I made a very basic mens hat and this afternoon started another hat
> for female that has a variety of stitches and it is going along fine. Wish there was someone here I could go to and say "watch me do this and tell me what I am doing wrong". Just put it aside....
> ...


Work out your repeat and do a swatch of just a few of them. Could use cotton and make a dishcloth. Doesn't need to be the same yarn as you are just practising the stitch not checking out the gauge etc. My guess is that every now and then you just do a single decrease rather than a double. Could be an extra YO by mistake as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It doesn't matter if you don't take in everything or comment on everything. I often don't comment and I sure wasn't taking everything in for a few weeks there (actually it's not unusual to find something I add to the summary from someone's reply!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Glad you are back Sam, i love blueberries:sm02: Hello to everyone and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> My ac unit quit running yesterday, humidity very high, got to 91 per tv news but was nearly 100 in the house. I'm still trying to recover, having COPD and on oxygen, heat and humidity means terrible breathing problems.
> 
> I was very lucky, the repair people got here late afternoon, they worked me in the schedule and got it going, said a capacitor had gone out. It took until the wee hours to get the temp pulled back down to comfortable.


That was good that you fitted you in so quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> speaking of julie getting her groceries online - i read an article where the person said that by 2020 Amazon would be the country's largest grocer over taking Kroger.
> it would all be delivered groceries. i still like to pick out my own celery, etc. i can't imagine it would be cheaper than just going to the grocery. --- sam


I like to actually pick up and smell, and feel the firmness of produce, and to see on the meat, how much or little fat is there. But that being said, for Julie and anyone else that has a hard time getting to the shops, it's a great resource. And of course in the 50's 60's women used to call in their orders to the grocer and they'd send it out with the delivery boy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like to actually pick up and smell, and feel the firmness of produce, and to see on the meat, how much or little fat is there. But that being said, for Julie and anyone else that has a hard time getting to the shops, it's a great resource. And of course in the 50's 60's women used to call in their orders to the grocer and they'd send it out with the delivery boy.


That is true!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again, as Sonja said, I don't know where the weeks go.
> Ladies thanks so much for doing the summaries, they are so helpful
> 
> Kaye, enjoy your vacation, hope the foot doesn't give you trouble while you're away.
> ...


Thank you Bonnie, I did yoga on it and it seems to be fine for the most part now, I think the epsom salt and tea tree oil did the job. 
By the way, on the topic of tea tree oil, I had an invasion of little ants and Julie, I suspended some in witch hazel and sprayed and it worked, thanks for the idea. 
Jeepers, probably a good thing you planted more, I bought some at the farmers market yesterday, to take on vaca with us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Loblaws, here in Ontario has started "online grocery shopping" haven't checked it out yet but would be a good idea during our winter months.
> Like Julie, I would use it as needed when stuck at home after an operation or illness. Good thinking Julie.
> 
> Might book a luncheon at a Seniors residence next week as am interested in what they offer in the way of apartments etc in their buildings. Will be going to a few of these so that I am aware of whats out there just in case I need to move into a one level home. Don't want to do this in an emergency situation if need be, I like to be prepared as to what's available ahead of time hoping that I won't make a wrong decision.
> ...


Thank you, doesn't hurt now, just tender if I put weight down funny. 
Good idea to be prepared, hopefully you'll never need to move unless you want to, but it is good to have an idea what is out there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Bonnie, I did yoga on it and it seems to be fine for the most part now, I think the epsom salt and tea tree oil did the job.
> By the way, on the topic of tea tree oil, I had an invasion of little ants and Julie, I suspended some in witch hazel and sprayed and it worked, thanks for the idea.
> Jeepers, probably a good thing you planted more, I bought some at the farmers market yesterday, to take on vaca with us.


Very good idea, Kaye Jo- Witch hazel is an excellent carrier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I HAVE BEEN FEELING VERY SHORT, sAM (darned Caps Lock). aware of not really answering, or even taking in all people have posted. Bronwen has been good through this time- we had a good laugh together about the way I had expressed something in our conversation. She has not minded when I have needed to talk more. Gradually things are mending.


It's understandable that you might be a bit gruff, it's hard being so limited and uncomfortable, but it's getting better so that's all to the positive. 
Great that Bronwen has been so good to talk through all of this, she's maturing and has a teenage daughter that is probably more than a little challenge at times, what with hormones raging and all, so that does bring about some changes.

Well, David is heading out the door, I guess we're taking dogs for a walk, be back in a bit. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's understandable that you might be a bit gruff, it's hard being so limited and uncomfortable, but it's getting better so that's all to the positive.
> Great that Bronwen has been so good to talk through all of this, she's maturing and has a teenage daughter that is probably more than a little challenge at times, what with hormones raging and all, so that does bring about some changes.
> 
> Well, David is heading out the door, I guess we're taking dogs for a walk, be back in a bit.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

slow and steady wins the race julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> But fairly slow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks margaret and kate - appreciate the dedication and hard work you ladies put in. we all appreciate it. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: rising 11pm- not a bad hour for bed!
> I am waiting for a delivery of online groceries- I think that is how I will do it from now on.
> A belated thanks to Sam, Margaret and Kate- sitting in this chair by the laptop is not my favourite thing at present- will be a BIT TERSE UNTIL i AM MORE COMFORTABLE. (ooops that jolly Caps Lock).


Grocery delivery sounds great! Good that it's available to you. Don't worry about being a bit terse. You are still in pain and sitting in an uncomfortable chair when you join us. We are just happy to have you with us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies can't believe it's Friday again I'm sure someone is pinching some of the days from the middle of the week. Why is it when you want time to go slow it seems to go even faster . Going to a wedding next week barring I have the good fortune of something preventing me before hand , have I mentioned I really dislike weddings and this one promises to be a doozy the bride is a lovely woman but to say her family and friends are rough is an understatement add my mouthy sister in law , and alcohol to the mix and you have a recipe for disaster or fun whichever way you look at it. I take that back I might just enjoy this wedding ????.
> 
> What is Rollkutchen ?


I know what you mean. You could always just sit quietly in a corner with a video camera while you "enjoy " the festivities! 
:sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I stepped barefoot on to a huge nettle and now my foot is killing me in that spot, soaking in epsom salts to see if anything comes out of it. Just what I need when I'm going to be living in my hiking boots for a week. Oh well, this too shall pass, if that's the worst thing that happens in my life, I've got nothing to complain about.


Ouch! Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, well dingy darn, I guess if you can go to yoga after stepping on nettle I better get my bod to do a few poses today and a few more tomorrow. Hoping your foot doesn't hurt for hiking.


LOL! We did warrior poses, and Shavasana never felt so good afterwards. I think it's going to be okay, we took the dogs to the park and just got back, so we were gone almost an hour, when we got to the park, it's huge grassy area, we let the leashes go and Gizmo was just running circles, then bouncing Ryssa, so she'd bounce back, then David took off running, Mocha and Gizmo took off after him, Gizmo out ran David! He's only a 9lb shitzue/chihuahua, those little legs fly, and he just grins, he's a happy boy now, should sleep good, both he, David and Mocha. lol Pretty funny that Giz out ran Mocha the Italian Greyhound. LOL! We'll just put it down to Mocha's age, not that he's gotten lazy and out of shape lately. :sm09: 
The foots a tad tender but nothing debilitating, I was able to run in my sandals. 
Hope that they get the bathroom done and you are feeling much better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so happy Browen is mending relationship.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am seriously thinking of doing the groceries thus for the future. Just walked up to the letter box and back, and down and back up my eight front steps. Wound site a bit sore- but good to have got out in the sun.


It definitely merits consideration at the very least.

That's some good exercise you got. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yea! Sam has started the new KTP and the Summary Ladies are in full force! So nice to be back to normal!
> 
> Sam, re your comment on the last KTP about using the markers on the afghan I'm fighting with....Sam I have used markers every time and still get off. I frogged it totally today, cast on 193 per the directions did the first row and damn if I did end with over 200 stitches. I am so frustrated. I have watched video on the double decrease and am doing it correctly so I dont know what the heck is going on. I think I . have forgotten how to knit at all except that last night I made a very basic mens hat and this afternoon started another hat
> for female that has a variety of stitches and it is going along fine. Wish there was someone here I could go to and say "watch me do this and tell me what I am doing wrong". Just put it aside....
> ...


Use your phone and video it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I feel your lack of expecting them to do as they say. I'm right there with you re my embroidery/sewing machine. Said they would call Wednesday...didn't...called them today and they called me back saying they were still testing it to be sure it is fixed and would be ready tomorrow.
> I told them I'd come in and pick it up Monday or Tuesday. I WILL call before going down to get it. I'm hoping it is better than ever as long as this has taken.


I sure hope you don't have anymore issues with it anytime in the near or distance future.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Glad you are back Sam, i love blueberries:sm02: Hello to everyone and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> My ac unit quit running yesterday, humidity very high, got to 91 per tv news but was nearly 100 in the house. I'm still trying to recover, having COPD and on oxygen, heat and humidity means terrible breathing problems.
> 
> I was very lucky, the repair people got here late afternoon, they worked me in the schedule and got it going, said a capacitor had gone out. It took until the wee hours to get the temp pulled back down to comfortable.


Oh dear, I'm glad that they were able to get fit you in and get your air fixed, that would be horrible with your COPD, I hope that you don't have any ill effects from being without.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> it is an annoying feeling when I know I am losing consciousness. I might go and lie down for a bit, after my exursions- (?sp) I was glad I got safely up and down the steps. I pay around $8 to $9 for the taxis, and they would not carry them up the steps for me- so that is good.


That's a good chunk of change and to not help with the steps is rather ratty of them.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I have started using the online grocery shopping and enjoy it. I am happy to pay someone to carry my groceries up the ramp. I usually only order the heavy things like canned goods but have ordered some fresh items to and was pleased with the quality. I haven't tried ordering meat and doubt I will as it seems very expensive. I sure is handy. I had a nice shopping cart and would leave it at the foot of the ramp. I few weeks ago someone decided they needed it more that I so I came home with a nice load of groceries and the cart was gone. I bought another cart but it is not nearly as nice or large as the old one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I HAVE BEEN FEELING VERY SHORT, sAM (darned Caps Lock). aware of not really answering, or even taking in all people have posted. Bronwen has been good through this time- we had a good laugh together about the way I had expressed something in our conversation. She has not minded when I have needed to talk more. Gradually things are mending.


You are doing fine, Julie. Your body has been through major surgery and your mind is still adjusting to that. I would just suggest that if you need to read and understand anything important, that you read it more than once, and when you are refreshed after sleeping. I know you have probably already thought of this, but thought I would suggest it just in case. I know it took me about 6 months after my thyroid surgery before I got rid of brain fog. I don't remember what you had for anesthesia, so you might not have that issue like I did.

I'm glad things are improving with your DD.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am seriously thinking of doing the groceries thus for the future. Just walked up to the letter box and back, and down and back up my eight front steps. Wound site a bit sore- but good to have got out in the sun.


Doing groceries that way sure makes it easier to get what you need all at once, instead of having to get only as much as you can carry each time. Glad you managed the trip to the letter box and the steps ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Glad you are back Sam, i love blueberries:sm02: Hello to everyone and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> My ac unit quit running yesterday, humidity very high, got to 91 per tv news but was nearly 100 in the house. I'm still trying to recover, having COPD and on oxygen, heat and humidity means terrible breathing problems.
> 
> I was very lucky, the repair people got here late afternoon, they worked me in the schedule and got it going, said a capacitor had gone out. It took until the wee hours to get the temp pulled back down to comfortable.


Hello! So glad that they a/c repair company could work you in and get it fixed same day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - have you ever talked the directions out loud as you knit each stitch. i find that really helps. also i have been know to stop after every repeat and read the stitches again to make sure and then i go on to the next repeat. i know it sounds tedious but for the first couple of rows it really helps me at least. there is nothing wrong with your knitting - there are just some patterns it seems we frog - knit - frog - knit a couple of times before it all sinks in. don't give up the ship. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Work out your repeat and do a swatch of just a few of them. Could use cotton and make a dishcloth. Doesn't need to be the same yarn as you are just practising the stitch not checking out the gauge etc. My guess is that every now and then you just do a single decrease rather than a double. Could be an extra YO by mistake as well.


I agree, though I haven't managed to calculate the pattern. I would also suggest that you count each repeat after knitting it, and the count each row after completing it. I have the same problems with a couple of shawls that I make.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We had a fun evening tonight. 2 of the grandsons had birthdays in June, and the third grandson has his on Sunday. Tonight was Polish heritage night at a local minor league baseball team. The ticket included a Polish dinner of keilbasa, potato and cheese pierogies, sauerkraut, baked beans, potato salad, chocolate chunk cookies, and brownies, with lemonade, water and iced tea. Very good! We bought the boys tickets for their birthday gifts, DS, DDIL and Dd's S/O paid for their tickets. Arriana was free. Everyone had a good time. Arriana even enjoyed the fireworks afterwards with earplugs! 

I am caught up and ready for bed.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tim is still healing and regaining his strength. Hopefully he will also regain his confidence in himself and his ability to move himself with reasonable safety.

Today is also his 19th birthday. It did not go as he had anticipated because we will celebrate with many of his ''special'' friends at an all-church picnic at the pavilion out behind the church in the park-like setting purchased a few years ago. He will be quite surprised because he's expecting to spend the afternoon and evening with just his mom. Saturdays have long been a time of special sharing for just the two of them. Ben works Tuesday through Saturday until evening-time; he usually joins them later after work.

It's late and I had a very early start-up this morning. Tomorrow will not need to be quite so early but must still get to Elm and finish prepping for take-out lunches.

Have a good night or wonderful day, y'all.

Ohio Joy :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I HAVE BEEN FEELING VERY SHORT, sAM (darned Caps Lock). aware of not really answering, or even taking in all people have posted. Bronwen has been good through this time- we had a good laugh together about the way I had expressed something in our conversation. She has not minded when I have needed to talk more. Gradually things are mending.


It's good you are getting on better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Glad you are back Sam, i love blueberries:sm02: Hello to everyone and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> My ac unit quit running yesterday, humidity very high, got to 91 per tv news but was nearly 100 in the house. I'm still trying to recover, having COPD and on oxygen, heat and humidity means terrible breathing problems.
> 
> I was very lucky, the repair people got here late afternoon, they worked me in the schedule and got it going, said a capacitor had gone out. It took until the wee hours to get the temp pulled back down to comfortable.


I'm glad you got the AC fixed, with COPD the heat & humidity could make you sick.

Very hot & humid here the last few days, things are sure growing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> I couldn't get to sleep so knitted another little hat, caught up here and off to bed again soon. Re online grocery shopping. I do my big shop every few weeks that way and just get fresh stuff mostly in between. I've been doing that for 5 years and don't have major problems. Save money as taxis to bring it home can be expensive and there's no impulse buying. But it doesn't suit everyone.


I don't imagine it will ever become an option here????But good it works for you & Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim is still healing and regaining his strength. Hopefully he will also regain his confidence in himself and his ability to move himself with reasonable safety.
> 
> Today is also his 19th birthday. It did not go as he had anticipated because we will celebrate with many of his ''special'' friends at an all-church picnic at the pavilion out behind the church in the park-like setting purchased a few years ago. He will be quite surprised because he's expecting to spend the afternoon and evening with just his mom. Saturdays have long been a time of special sharing for just the two of them. Ben works Tuesday through Saturday until evening-time; he usually joins them later after work.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday, Tim! I'm glad he's recovering from the surgery


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I can't believe the taxi driver wouldn't help by carrying the groceries up the stairs, what poor service.

I don't know if any of you are familiar with the show Timber Kings, they built beautiful log homes & deliver them all over the world. They are based near Williams Lake, BC & I heard today their building yard burned


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> slow and steady wins the race julie. --- sam


Tortoise me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Grocery delivery sounds great! Good that it's available to you. Don't worry about being a bit terse. You are still in pain and sitting in an uncomfortable chair when you join us. We are just happy to have you with us!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so happy Browen is mending relationship.


Slowly and cautiously, Joy- but I think there is progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It definitely merits consideration at the very least.
> 
> That's some good exercise you got. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is why my father would never allow us to go barefoot outside. "that's why God invented shoes!" i still wear shoes outside summer or winter. lol --- sam


LOL!! Our Naturalist says Everyone should get out and walk in the grass barefoot, it grounds us and reminds us where we came from and reconnects us with the earth. I go barefoot out front all the time, even on hot days I walk across the street, but I NEVER walk in the backyard barefoot. Anyway, if nothing else it toughens up our soles, and our souls maybe too. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> I couldn't get to sleep so knitted another little hat, caught up here and off to bed again soon. Re online grocery shopping. I do my big shop every few weeks that way and just get fresh stuff mostly in between. I've been doing that for 5 years and don't have major problems. Save money as taxis to bring it home can be expensive and there's no impulse buying. But it doesn't suit everyone.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like to actually pick up and smell, and feel the firmness of produce, and to see on the meat, how much or little fat is there. But that being said, for Julie and anyone else that has a hard time getting to the shops, it's a great resource. And of course in the 50's 60's women used to call in their orders to the grocer and they'd send it out with the delivery boy.


I can relate to that, my parents owned a grocery store in the 60s, and I would help after school. I would write out the orders phoned in, and my father would deliver them round the neighbourhood. We lived in a small seaside village at that time and everyone knew each other, and their business lol!
At our wedding we discovered that one of Stus cousins , wife's family lived in our village and the grandkids would come to our shop for candy. Quite a coincidence as we never knew the connection until then. Small world!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a good chunk of change and to not help with the steps is rather ratty of them.


Most of them are fairly young, and possibly less caring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have started using the online grocery shopping and enjoy it. I am happy to pay someone to carry my groceries up the ramp. I usually only order the heavy things like canned goods but have ordered some fresh items to and was pleased with the quality. I haven't tried ordering meat and doubt I will as it seems very expensive. I sure is handy. I had a nice shopping cart and would leave it at the foot of the ramp. I few weeks ago someone decided they needed it more that I so I came home with a nice load of groceries and the cart was gone. I bought another cart but it is not nearly as nice or large as the old one.


I am sorry about your cart going awol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm heading to bed, just thinking that we haven't seen Mary(Pacer) for a couple days, hope you're having fun in your travels, Mary. 
We haven't seen Spider for quite some time also, I hope that all is well on her homefront too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I stepped barefoot on to a huge nettle and now my foot is killing me in that spot, soaking in epsom salts to see if anything comes out of it. Just what I need when I'm going to be living in my hiking boots for a week. Oh well, this too shall pass, if that's the worst thing that happens in my life, I've got nothing to complain about.


Oh no I hope it's all better now and you have a wonderful week . I get very envious when you go off to Yellowstone it's one place I would love love love to visit so plenty of pictures please


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am seriously thinking of doing the groceries thus for the future. Just walked up to the letter box and back, and down and back up my eight front steps. Wound site a bit sore- but good to have got out in the sun.


That's good Julie especially the step bit , so New Zealand has letter boxes like America wonder if Australia does too ? 
Good idea to get your groceries delivered , do they have special rates for different times , here it costs as little as £1 to get it delivered depending on the time and day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> this is why my father would never allow us to go barefoot outside. "that's why God invented shoes!" i still wear shoes outside summer or winter. lol --- sam


I wear shoes as little as possible , don't even wear slippers . I can be doing the garden and I will have to go find shoes if I want to use the spade to dig ????
Good job I'm a bit of a prude as I mutter away when putting clothes on I always feel as if im tied up in a straight jacket , no way could I wear a suit every day and tights / panty hose are a contraption invented by a wicked witch


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wear shoes as little as possible , don't even wear slippers . I can be doing the garden and I will have to go find shoes if I want to use the spade to dig ????
> Good job I'm a bit of a prude as I mutter away when putting clothes on I always feel as if im tied up in a straight jacket , no way could I wear a suit every day and tights / panty hose are a contraption invented by a wicked witch


Pantyhose have a really good second use, they're good for tying up your roses or plants with stakes. ????????I hate wearing tight clothing, especially pantyhose, stupid invention!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Doing groceries that way sure makes it easier to get what you need all at once, instead of having to get only as much as you can carry each time. Glad you managed the trip to the letter box and the steps ok.


Thanks Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a fun evening tonight. 2 of the grandsons had birthdays in June, and the third grandson has his on Sunday. Tonight was Polish heritage night at a local minor league baseball team. The ticket included a Polish dinner of keilbasa, potato and cheese pierogies, sauerkraut, baked beans, potato salad, chocolate chunk cookies, and brownies, with lemonade, water and iced tea. Very good! We bought the boys tickets for their birthday gifts, DS, DDIL and Dd's S/O paid for their tickets. Arriana was free. Everyone had a good time. Arriana even enjoyed the fireworks afterwards with earplugs!
> 
> I am caught up and ready for bed.


What a feast.
Sleep well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good you are getting on better


It is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't imagine it will ever become an option here????But good it works for you & Julie


If it were not for the cold, I think I would love your lifestyle, except maybe I am too lazy now, having lived in a city most of my life. But I did work hard on my plot in Christchurch, and grew a lot of what we ate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Tim! I'm glad he's recovering from the surgery


ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I can't believe the taxi driver wouldn't help by carrying the groceries up the stairs, what poor service.
> 
> I don't know if any of you are familiar with the show Timber Kings, they built beautiful log homes & deliver them all over the world. They are based near Williams Lake, BC & I heard today their building yard burned


Some will, but not usually the Punjabis.

Not heard of them, but misfortune in any case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good Julie especially the step bit , so New Zealand has letter boxes like America wonder if Australia does too ?
> Good idea to get your groceries delivered , do they have special rates for different times , here it costs as little as £1 to get it delivered depending on the time and day


I was a bit concerned how I could get the second stick down, without dropping it, but it is light, and I worked out how I could hold it. Mainly a matter of remembering bad foot first going down. Good foot first going up. 
The only places that would have delivery to the door here, would be businesses. Does mean for muddy tracks through the grass berm though.
I have in the past been able to get delivery for nothing, but it was a promotion. One lot cost $8. 37, the second smaller delivery was $13 something.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Tim! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like to actually pick up and smell, and feel the firmness of produce, and to see on the meat, how much or little fat is there. But that being said, for Julie and anyone else that has a hard time getting to the shops, it's a great resource. And of course in the 50's 60's women used to call in their orders to the grocer and they'd send it out with the delivery boy.


We used to get most of our food delivered when we were kids. But I also remember going and doing major shops in the local supermarkets (before the chains that we know have).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Went to the football today and was comfortable for the whole game. Think I am better- almost a week since I last felt unwell and my appetite is almost normal (would be nice if it didn't go back to normal as I did eat too much!).

We played the second team and won! Very unexpected for us this year. Hopefully we can play as well next week against the 3rd team (and if they dare win tomorrow they will be 2nd) as we play the team I that hate the most! And some of my siblings might be there barracking for the nasty team as well as a good friend of mine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a fun evening tonight. 2 of the grandsons had birthdays in June, and the third grandson has his on Sunday. Tonight was Polish heritage night at a local minor league baseball team. The ticket included a Polish dinner of keilbasa, potato and cheese pierogies, sauerkraut, baked beans, potato salad, chocolate chunk cookies, and brownies, with lemonade, water and iced tea. Very good! We bought the boys tickets for their birthday gifts, DS, DDIL and Dd's S/O paid for their tickets. Arriana was free. Everyone had a good time. Arriana even enjoyed the fireworks afterwards with earplugs!
> 
> I am caught up and ready for bed.


Sounds like you all had a good time and dinner sounds wonderful, used to be a Polish delicatessen that I used to visit often but sadly they knocked down the buildings were it was and Anton said he was too old to start anywhere else


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim is still healing and regaining his strength. Hopefully he will also regain his confidence in himself and his ability to move himself with reasonable safety.
> 
> Today is also his 19th birthday. It did not go as he had anticipated because we will celebrate with many of his ''special'' friends at an all-church picnic at the pavilion out behind the church in the park-like setting purchased a few years ago. He will be quite surprised because he's expecting to spend the afternoon and evening with just his mom. Saturdays have long been a time of special sharing for just the two of them. Ben works Tuesday through Saturday until evening-time; he usually joins them later after work.
> 
> ...


And a Happy Birthday to Tim.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Tim is still healing and regaining his strength. Hopefully he will also regain his confidence in himself and his ability to move himself with reasonable safety.
> 
> Today is also his 19th birthday. It did not go as he had anticipated because we will celebrate with many of his ''special'' friends at an all-church picnic at the pavilion out behind the church in the park-like setting purchased a few years ago. He will be quite surprised because he's expecting to spend the afternoon and evening with just his mom. Saturdays have long been a time of special sharing for just the two of them. Ben works Tuesday through Saturday until evening-time; he usually joins them later after work.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to Tim what a wonderful birthday surprise he is going to have . Glad to hear that he is continuing to heal


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I can relate to that, my parents owned a grocery store in the 60s, and I would help after school. I would write out the orders phoned in, and my father would deliver them round the neighbourhood. We lived in a small seaside village at that time and everyone knew each other, and their business lol!
> At our wedding we discovered that one of Stus cousins , wife's family lived in our village and the grandkids would come to our shop for candy. Quite a coincidence as we never knew the connection until then. Small world!


Mum would write out the butcher order and I would then take it to the butcher who would at a later date deliver the meat. And my father used to take in the order for the groceries and give it to my aunt (she was able to get discount for working at Myers. Does anyone else in Oz remember when Myers sold groceries?). The it would be delivered.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Pantyhose have a really good second use, they're good for tying up your roses or plants with stakes. ????????I hate wearing tight clothing, especially pantyhose, stupid invention!


Don't own any thank goodness


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good Julie especially the step bit , so New Zealand has letter boxes like America wonder if Australia does too ?
> Good idea to get your groceries delivered , do they have special rates for different times , here it costs as little as £1 to get it delivered depending on the time and day


We have letter boxes in the front of the house (on the fence line usually) that the letters are delivered to. And letter boxes (sometimes called mail boxes) in various places where we drop the mail that we are sending. And flats (apartments) usually have the boxes for delivering mail out the front somewhere. Rarely if ever do we get mail put through the door for us. That was so handy in London not needing to go out to check if the postie had been. Actually having said that our last place in Adelaide City the mail was put through the door into the garage- so not as convenient as London but better than most places.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For those who don't venture onto the Main Digest, I had a lovely visit this morning from Fan. 
This is part of what she brought me- two times one of my favourite quilting blocks, on pillow cases. (for my birthday next week)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Pantyhose have a really good second use, they're good for tying up your roses or plants with stakes. ????????I hate wearing tight clothing, especially pantyhose, stupid invention!


They have there uses- tights under trousers are helpful if outside on a cold day. Did it today though it wasn't as cold out as I expected.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking spot. Thanks for the new start off. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who don't venture onto the Main Digest, I had a lovely visit this morning from Fan.
> This is part of what she brought me- two times one of my favourite quilting blocks, on pillow cases. (for my birthday next week)


They are lovely- lucky you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Pantyhose have a really good second use, they're good for tying up your roses or plants with stakes. ????????I hate wearing tight clothing, especially pantyhose, stupid invention!


But they're a lot better than nylons and suspenders! Try wearing non-stretchy nylons (as they were when I first wore them) and a suspender belt when you have legs as long as mine....not fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are lovely- lucky you.


The stitching is so fine- they are lovely work- Fan is very talented.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tim


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't own any thank goodness


I've got a couple of pairs, just in case...oh, forgot - because I sometimes am bothered with restless legs at night DH saw an advert on TV and thought he was doing a good thing buying me a pair of black support tights for part of my Christmas! He wasn't too happy when I burst out laughing...he was lucky I didn't clock him with them! Plus they were a medium so I'd be lucky to get the gusset past my knees, not that I've even taken them out of the packet. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Went to the football today and was comfortable for the whole game. Think I am better- almost a week since I last felt unwell and my appetite is almost normal (would be nice if it didn't go back to normal as I did eat too much!).
> 
> We played the second team and won! Very unexpected for us this year. Hopefully we can play as well next week against the 3rd team (and if they dare win tomorrow they will be 2nd) as we play the team I that hate the most! And some of my siblings might be there barracking for the nasty team as well as a good friend of mine.


Glad to hear that you are feeling better Margaret hope that's the end of your stomach problems 
Hope your team continues to win


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who don't venture onto the Main Digest, I had a lovely visit this morning from Fan.
> This is part of what she brought me- two times one of my favourite quilting blocks, on pillow cases. (for my birthday next week)


They are beautiful Julie. What a lovely gift 
Well done Fan they are gorgeous


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> They have there uses- tights under trousers are helpful if outside on a cold day. Did it today though it wasn't as cold out as I expected.


I would wear legging s underneath if it got to cold and I still have my thermals from when I would go home in winter but dont really need them here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> But they're a lot better than nylons and suspenders! Try wearing non-stretchy nylons (as they were when I first wore them) and a suspender belt when you have legs as long as mine....not fun!


Oh no i think i would have been classed as a heathen no way could i wear all that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I've got a couple of pairs, just in case...oh, forgot - because I sometimes am bothered with restless legs at night DH saw an advert on TV and thought he was doing a good thing buying me a pair of black support tights for part of my Christmas! He wasn't too happy when I burst out laughing...he was lucky I didn't clock him with them! Plus they were a medium so I'd be lucky to get the gusset past my knees, not that I've even taken them out of the packet. :sm16: :sm09:


Did he just look at you and say "what"


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies can't believe it's Friday again I'm sure someone is pinching some of the days from the middle of the week. Why is it when you want time to go slow it seems to go even faster . Going to a wedding next week barring I have the good fortune of something preventing me before hand , have I mentioned I really dislike weddings and this one promises to be a doozy the bride is a lovely woman but to say her family and friends are rough is an understatement add my mouthy sister in law , and alcohol to the mix and you have a recipe for disaster or fun whichever way you look at it. I take that back I might just enjoy this wedding ????.
> 
> What is Rollkutchen ?


Oh dear, the wedding could be quite entertaining then. :sm19: Hopefully everyone behaves and it all goes smoothly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Kate, Margaret, thank you for starting our week.
> They promised they'd finish tomorrow by 10 a.m. Right! Don't hold your breaths.


Not holding my breath but I do have my fingers crossed for you. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I stepped barefoot on to a huge nettle and now my foot is killing me in that spot, soaking in epsom salts to see if anything comes out of it. Just what I need when I'm going to be living in my hiking boots for a week. Oh well, this too shall pass, if that's the worst thing that happens in my life, I've got nothing to complain about.


Ouch!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I HAVE BEEN FEELING VERY SHORT, sAM (darned Caps Lock). aware of not really answering, or even taking in all people have posted. Bronwen has been good through this time- we had a good laugh together about the way I had expressed something in our conversation. She has not minded when I have needed to talk more. Gradually things are mending.


I am glad to hear that things are seeming better with Bronwen. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am seriously thinking of doing the groceries thus for the future. Just walked up to the letter box and back, and down and back up my eight front steps. Wound site a bit sore- but good to have got out in the sun.


Well done! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I can't believe the taxi driver wouldn't help by carrying the groceries up the stairs, what poor service.
> 
> I don't know if any of you are familiar with the show Timber Kings, they built beautiful log homes & deliver them all over the world. They are based near Williams Lake, BC & I heard today their building yard burned


That is sad about the timber yard. 
And I doubt that many taxi drivers here would carry shopping in as part of a service. I would like to think that they would but I highly doubt it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Tim!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's good Julie especially the step bit , so New Zealand has letter boxes like America wonder if Australia does too ?
> Good idea to get your groceries delivered , do they have special rates for different times , here it costs as little as £1 to get it delivered depending on the time and day


Yes we have the letterboxes at the end of our driveways. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And a Happy Birthday to Tim.


Happy Birthday Tim. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Mum would write out the butcher order and I would then take it to the butcher who would at a later date deliver the meat. And my father used to take in the order for the groceries and give it to my aunt (she was able to get discount for working at Myers. Does anyone else in Oz remember when Myers sold groceries?). The it would be delivered.


I think I have a vague memory of that. My mum used to walk to a small local supermarket and do the shopping and have it delivered.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who don't venture onto the Main Digest, I had a lovely visit this morning from Fan.
> This is part of what she brought me- two times one of my favourite quilting blocks, on pillow cases. (for my birthday next week)


They are lovely. How nice of you Fan, and a lovely visit too. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've got a couple of pairs, just in case...oh, forgot - because I sometimes am bothered with restless legs at night DH saw an advert on TV and thought he was doing a good thing buying me a pair of black support tights for part of my Christmas! He wasn't too happy when I burst out laughing...he was lucky I didn't clock him with them! Plus they were a medium so I'd be lucky to get the gusset past my knees, not that I've even taken them out of the packet. :sm16: :sm09:


LOL. Funny story. I guess DH wont buy those again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would wear legging s underneath if it got to cold and I still have my thermals from when I would go home in winter but dont really need them here


I've got tights and not leggings and so rarely need something under my trousers that I'm not buying leggings until and if I kill all the tights. And as they are a heavy denier they don't die easily. Tights here are only heavy denier (smaller denier are panty hose not tights).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is sad about the timber yard.
> And I doubt that many taxi drivers here would carry shopping in as part of a service. I would like to think that they would but I highly doubt it.


Wouldn't be surprised that if they injured themselves doing so they wouldn't be covered. They seem to be allowed to put them into and out of the car but that is all.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Cannot wait to make the blueberry hand pies. Going to pick up 30 to 50 lbs. Of blueberries next week - down from 120 when the kids were home.

Step Grandson disappointed Grandma here didn't make him any blueberry Coffee Cake last week when he visited. New crop not ready yet.

I had a few buried in the freezer, but had made 3 kinds of cookies, mini cheesecakes, and a pan of apple slices. Too tired to make more.

Always wait for Friday or Saturday to sit down for a cup of.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Julie. What a lovely gift
> Well done Fan they are gorgeous


You should see her beautiful stitching- so even!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad to hear that things are seeming better with Bronwen. :sm24:


So am I- I feel much more hopeful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done! :sm11:


Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea Margaret. I will do just that!


darowil said:


> Work out your repeat and do a swatch of just a few of them. Could use cotton and make a dishcloth. Doesn't need to be the same yarn as you are just practising the stitch not checking out the gauge etc. My guess is that every now and then you just do a single decrease rather than a double. Could be an extra YO by mistake as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG KayeJo! I had totally forgotten how my mom used to do that. I now remember the man coming in his pickup truck with the groceries and loading them into the house for mom! Thanks for the memory!


Poledra65 said:


> I like to actually pick up and smell, and feel the firmness of produce, and to see on the meat, how much or little fat is there. But that being said, for Julie and anyone else that has a hard time getting to the shops, it's a great resource. And of course in the 50's 60's women used to call in their orders to the grocer and they'd send it out with the delivery boy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is exactly what I was thinking Sam!


thewren said:


> slow and steady wins the race julie. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim is still healing and regaining his strength. Hopefully he will also regain his confidence in himself and his ability to move himself with reasonable safety.
> 
> Today is also his 19th birthday. It did not go as he had anticipated because we will celebrate with many of his ''special'' friends at an all-church picnic at the pavilion out behind the church in the park-like setting purchased a few years ago. He will be quite surprised because he's expecting to spend the afternoon and evening with just his mom. Saturdays have long been a time of special sharing for just the two of them. Ben works Tuesday through Saturday until evening-time; he usually joins them later after work.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to Tim!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I can't believe the taxi driver wouldn't help by carrying the groceries up the stairs, what poor service.
> 
> I don't know if any of you are familiar with the show Timber Kings, they built beautiful log homes & deliver them all over the world. They are based near Williams Lake, BC & I heard today their building yard burned


I haven't seen it, but did see something about log home builders having had a fire. I was skimming when reading on Facebook last night. Didn't read the article. To bad it had to happen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a feast.
> Sleep well.


It was, and I did! 12:30 to 9:00!!!! It's 9:34 now and I'm up and dressed, but still not really awake. I need to get up from my chair and get breakfast going.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to the football today and was comfortable for the whole game. Think I am better- almost a week since I last felt unwell and my appetite is almost normal (would be nice if it didn't go back to normal as I did eat too much!).
> 
> We played the second team and won! Very unexpected for us this year. Hopefully we can play as well next week against the 3rd team (and if they dare win tomorrow they will be 2nd) as we play the team I that hate the most! And some of my siblings might be there barracking for the nasty team as well as a good friend of mine.


I am so glad you are feeling better! Good luck to your team.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who don't venture onto the Main Digest, I had a lovely visit this morning from Fan.
> This is part of what she brought me- two times one of my favourite quilting blocks, on pillow cases. (for my birthday next week)


Beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I forgot we had a new KTP so was posting away on last week's party.

BubbaLove, wonderful to have the reconstruction done and healing wishes on the way.

Flyty1n, hoping Molly will soon be back to her normal self.

Poledra, so much going on in your life all at once. It's life life is coming at you hurricane strength. Big Hugs. I know I PM'd you before but hadn't seen everything till I read the summary. Thank you so much for the summaries.

I spoke with my cousin and the chin bone graft is not the whole chin, phew. It was to smooth out the chin after the surgery. She had to go home without it being grafted again and it didn't seem like it would be done in the future. I didn't ask too many questions as I know how disappointing it was for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I stepped barefoot on to a huge nettle and now my foot is killing me in that spot, soaking in epsom salts to see if anything comes out of it. Just what I need when I'm going to be living in my hiking boots for a week. Oh well, this too shall pass, if that's the worst thing that happens in my life, I've got nothing to complain about.


Haven't read everything yet so might be a repeat but here are some tips to help when you come in contact with nettles:
http://www.wikihow.com/Treat-a-Sting-from-a-Stinging-Nettle

Be sure and keep going down to the bottom as the tips continue. There are first important tips that I know it is too late for now but later one can use duct tape or hair removal wax to pull out the stingers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got a couple of pairs, just in case...oh, forgot - because I sometimes am bothered with restless legs at night DH saw an advert on TV and thought he was doing a good thing buying me a pair of black support tights for part of my Christmas! He wasn't too happy when I burst out laughing...he was lucky I didn't clock him with them! Plus they were a medium so I'd be lucky to get the gusset past my knees, not that I've even taken them out of the packet. :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very good idea, Kaye Jo- Witch hazel is an excellent carrier.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have started using the online grocery shopping and enjoy it. I am happy to pay someone to carry my groceries up the ramp. I usually only order the heavy things like canned goods but have ordered some fresh items to and was pleased with the quality. I haven't tried ordering meat and doubt I will as it seems very expensive. I sure is handy. I had a nice shopping cart and would leave it at the foot of the ramp. I few weeks ago someone decided they needed it more that I so I came home with a nice load of groceries and the cart was gone. I bought another cart but it is not nearly as nice or large as the old one.


Oh dear, maybe use a bicycle chain and chain up the new one so it can't be easily absconded with. The cart is a great idea.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad you are feeling better.
Cathy, thank you, hopefully today is THE day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a fun evening tonight. 2 of the grandsons had birthdays in June, and the third grandson has his on Sunday. Tonight was Polish heritage night at a local minor league baseball team. The ticket included a Polish dinner of keilbasa, potato and cheese pierogies, sauerkraut, baked beans, potato salad, chocolate chunk cookies, and brownies, with lemonade, water and iced tea. Very good! We bought the boys tickets for their birthday gifts, DS, DDIL and Dd's S/O paid for their tickets. Arriana was free. Everyone had a good time. Arriana even enjoyed the fireworks afterwards with earplugs!
> 
> I am caught up and ready for bed.


Sounds like a fun evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim is still healing and regaining his strength. Hopefully he will also regain his confidence in himself and his ability to move himself with reasonable safety.
> 
> Today is also his 19th birthday. It did not go as he had anticipated because we will celebrate with many of his ''special'' friends at an all-church picnic at the pavilion out behind the church in the park-like setting purchased a few years ago. He will be quite surprised because he's expecting to spend the afternoon and evening with just his mom. Saturdays have long been a time of special sharing for just the two of them. Ben works Tuesday through Saturday until evening-time; he usually joins them later after work.
> 
> ...


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TIM!!!!*
And keep on healing, you'll be moving better in no time. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, nice link for stinging nettle info.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I can relate to that, my parents owned a grocery store in the 60s, and I would help after school. I would write out the orders phoned in, and my father would deliver them round the neighbourhood. We lived in a small seaside village at that time and everyone knew each other, and their business lol!
> At our wedding we discovered that one of Stus cousins , wife's family lived in our village and the grandkids would come to our shop for candy. Quite a coincidence as we never knew the connection until then. Small world!


 :sm02: And if you needed something after hours in an emergency, you could usually call the owner and get it. 
That's wild, it is amazing the people that come back into your life later on, in different ways.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no I hope it's all better now and you have a wonderful week . I get very envious when you go off to Yellowstone it's one place I would love love love to visit so plenty of pictures please


LOL! I'll take many and post pages worth. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wear shoes as little as possible , don't even wear slippers . I can be doing the garden and I will have to go find shoes if I want to use the spade to dig ????
> Good job I'm a bit of a prude as I mutter away when putting clothes on I always feel as if im tied up in a straight jacket , no way could I wear a suit every day and tights / panty hose are a contraption invented by a wicked witch


Panty hose make me itch, I have an allergic reaction to them, that's my excuse for not wearing them and I'm sticking to it. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who don't venture onto the Main Digest, I had a lovely visit this morning from Fan.
> This is part of what she brought me- two times one of my favourite quilting blocks, on pillow cases. (for my birthday next week)


Those are fabulous!!!!!
And *HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!!!!!* Since I won't be online most of next week, I don't want to forget.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got a couple of pairs, just in case...oh, forgot - because I sometimes am bothered with restless legs at night DH saw an advert on TV and thought he was doing a good thing buying me a pair of black support tights for part of my Christmas! He wasn't too happy when I burst out laughing...he was lucky I didn't clock him with them! Plus they were a medium so I'd be lucky to get the gusset past my knees, not that I've even taken them out of the packet. :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm06: Oh dear!!! He's very lucky that he didn't get just coal for the next several Christmas's. :sm23: 
I'm sure there wasn't a repeat of that gift ever again. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is sad about the timber yard.
> And I doubt that many taxi drivers here would carry shopping in as part of a service. I would like to think that they would but I highly doubt it.


Our cabbies, wherever I lived always brought the bags to the door, demanded to help even when I said it was okay. They really worked for their tips, too bad it sounds like a lost art.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG KayeJo! I had totally forgotten how my mom used to do that. I now remember the man coming in his pickup truck with the groceries and loading them into the house for mom! Thanks for the memory!


 :sm04: Glad to be of service!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tim - sounds like a wonderful day is being planned for your pleasure. hope you have a great time.

does he get rehab help in learning to walk with his 'new' feet and legs'? i hope his confidence returns as he learns to walk again.

don't overdo at elm - you need time to stop and smell the roses. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Tim is still healing and regaining his strength. Hopefully he will also regain his confidence in himself and his ability to move himself with reasonable safety.
> 
> Today is also his 19th birthday. It did not go as he had anticipated because we will celebrate with many of his ''special'' friends at an all-church picnic at the pavilion out behind the church in the park-like setting purchased a few years ago. He will be quite surprised because he's expecting to spend the afternoon and evening with just his mom. Saturdays have long been a time of special sharing for just the two of them. Ben works Tuesday through Saturday until evening-time; he usually joins them later after work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wear shoes as little as possible , don't even wear slippers . I can be doing the garden and I will have to go find shoes if I want to use the spade to dig ????
> Good job I'm a bit of a prude as I mutter away when putting clothes on I always feel as if im tied up in a straight jacket , no way could I wear a suit every day and tights / panty hose are a contraption invented by a wicked witch


????????amazing we live 1/2 a world apart but are so much the same


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Pantyhose have a really good second use, they're good for tying up your roses or plants with stakes. ????????I hate wearing tight clothing, especially pantyhose, stupid invention!


They are better than nylons & garters(thankfully those went out about the time I started wearing nylons????) but I sure don't wear them very often


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mum would write out the butcher order and I would then take it to the butcher who would at a later date deliver the meat. And my father used to take in the order for the groceries and give it to my aunt (she was able to get discount for working at Myers. Does anyone else in Oz remember when Myers sold groceries?). The it would be delivered.


As a kid, I hardly remember us buying any groceries, we had milk cows, pigs, sheep, chickens & beef cattle so always had all our own eggs, milk & meat & grew a huge garden that mom canned everything from.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope the loss was insured. that is tragic - i hope they can get everything back together soon. was their fire caused by the fires burning in B.C. right now? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I can't believe the taxi driver wouldn't help by carrying the groceries up the stairs, what poor service.
> 
> I don't know if any of you are familiar with the show Timber Kings, they built beautiful log homes & deliver them all over the world. They are based near Williams Lake, BC & I heard today their building yard burned


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

That came, hoping they will conquer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

also betty - hope they are all well and just busy with family things. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'm heading to bed, just thinking that we haven't seen Mary(Pacer) for a couple days, hope you're having fun in your travels, Mary.
> We haven't seen Spider for quite some time also, I hope that all is well on her homefront too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't own any thank goodness


I do own pantyhose but wear them so seldom that when I need them the elastic is usually rotten


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope your team continues to wins and grinds the 'nasty' team into the dirt. --- sam



darowil said:


> Went to the football today and was comfortable for the whole game. Think I am better- almost a week since I last felt unwell and my appetite is almost normal (would be nice if it didn't go back to normal as I did eat too much!).
> 
> We played the second team and won! Very unexpected for us this year. Hopefully we can play as well next week against the 3rd team (and if they dare win tomorrow they will be 2nd) as we play the team I that hate the most! And some of my siblings might be there barracking for the nasty team as well as a good friend of mine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> also betty - hope they are all well and just busy with family things. --- sam


Betty still posts over on main Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who don't venture onto the Main Digest, I had a lovely visit this morning from Fan.
> This is part of what she brought me- two times one of my favourite quilting blocks, on pillow cases. (for my birthday next week)


Those are lovely. What a great friend


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful julie. is that sunbonnet sue? how lovely of fan to bring them for you as an early birthday present. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> For those who don't venture onto the Main Digest, I had a lovely visit this morning from Fan.
> This is part of what she brought me- two times one of my favourite quilting blocks, on pillow cases. (for my birthday next week)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> They have there uses- tights under trousers are helpful if outside on a cold day. Did it today though it wasn't as cold out as I expected.


I have leggings I wear under my jeans in winter, I don't like tights, having the feet attached bugs me for some reason


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he meant well. not a lot of husbands would be that thoughtful. --- sam



KateB said:


> I've got a couple of pairs, just in case...oh, forgot - because I sometimes am bothered with restless legs at night DH saw an advert on TV and thought he was doing a good thing buying me a pair of black support tights for part of my Christmas! He wasn't too happy when I burst out laughing...he was lucky I didn't clock him with them! Plus they were a medium so I'd be lucky to get the gusset past my knees, not that I've even taken them out of the packet. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> But they're a lot better than nylons and suspenders! Try wearing non-stretchy nylons (as they were when I first wore them) and a suspender belt when you have legs as long as mine....not fun!


????????being vertically challenged I didn't have that problem


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our letterbox is out on the other side of the road - the postal (looks like an oversized jeep) has a left had drive so the postman can just reach out the window and put the mail in the box. now if you lived in town you mail would be delivered to your house - through the door if you have a slot or in a mailbox attached to the house. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yes we have the letterboxes at the end of our driveways. :sm11:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I forgot we had a new KTP so was posting away on last week's party.
> 
> BubbaLove, wonderful to have the reconstruction done and healing wishes on the way.
> 
> ...


Thank you, it's been a bit overwhelming all at once, but I'm okay, Christopher is doing okay, he wishes he could have seen his dad beforehand, but knows that wouldn't have changed anything. 
I'm so sorry they weren't able to redo the graft at this time, but it's good it's not the whole chin, just the smoothing out, but I'm sure she's extremely disappointed, keeping fingers crossed that they can redo it at a later time with exceptional results. Will definitely keep her in prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't read everything yet so might be a repeat but here are some tips to help when you come in contact with nettles:
> http://www.wikihow.com/Treat-a-Sting-from-a-Stinging-Nettle
> 
> Be sure and keep going down to the bottom as the tips continue. There are first important tips that I know it is too late for now but later one can use duct tape or hair removal wax to pull out the stingers.


Thanks that great! It seems to be fine now, other than a bit of tenderness now and then, love the idea of duct tape to get out the stingers, that might work for when I stupidly get rose thorns in my fingers. 
:sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sonja. and how is the precious mishka this morning? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Betty still posts over on main Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't seen it, but did see something about log home builders having had a fire. I was skimming when reading on Facebook last night. Didn't read the article. To bad it had to happen.


https://www.google.ca/search?q=timber+kings&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> also betty - hope they are all well and just busy with family things. --- sam


Good, fun, family things. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope the loss was insured. that is tragic - i hope they can get everything back together soon. was their fire caused by the fires burning in B.C. right now? --- sam


Yes, the forest fires are terrible up there & lots of places evacuated


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, David's watching a show on TV about the Moari and the way their diet has changed over the centuries, and how people moving in has affected much of their way of life. 
They are at Hawk's Bay, NZ. 
They're talking about the sheep industry is shrinking dramatically to what it used to be also.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????amazing we live 1/2 a world apart but are so much the same


I'm the same way. Wear shoes only for church or going in the car. Hate constricting clothes. Straitjacket is a good term on how I feel in them.

Probably not good for the waistline - constricting clothes make you watch your diet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a fun evening.


It was!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> thanks sonja. and how is the precious mishka this morning? --- sam


She has a dilemma, middle son bought her a giant bone , I'm talking Fred Flintstone size , last night she wouldn't come inside because of this bone so i picked it up and threw it in the house easier than picking her up ???? only problem it hit the floor and broke into 2 pieces , so her dilemma today is which one does she guard from me when I go in the garden. She stands over one and stares at the other , and of course I have to tease her???? she got fed up and hid one behind the fuchsia bush


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I'll take many and post pages worth. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was, and I did! 12:30 to 9:00!!!! It's 9:34 now and I'm up and dressed, but still not really awake. I need to get up from my chair and get breakfast going.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://www.google.ca/search?q=timber+kings&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari


Thanks for the link.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She has a dilemma, middle son bought her a giant bone , I'm talking Fred Flintstone size , last night she wouldn't come inside because of this bone so i picked it up and threw it in the house easier than picking her up ???? only problem it hit the floor and broke into 2 pieces , so her dilemma today is which one does she guard from me when I go in the garden. She stands over one and stares at the other , and of course I have to tease her???? she got fed up and hid one behind the fuchsia bush


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She has a dilemma, middle son bought her a giant bone , I'm talking Fred Flintstone size , last night she wouldn't come inside because of this bone so i picked it up and threw it in the house easier than picking her up ???? only problem it hit the floor and broke into 2 pieces , so her dilemma today is which one does she guard from me when I go in the garden. She stands over one and stares at the other , and of course I have to tease her???? she got fed up and hid one behind the fuchsia bush


Poor Mishka, not only does momma break her bone, but then teases her with one. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:


I'm still not really feeling awake, but I made eggs and toast and warmed up left over bacon. We have watched the movie Interstellar and I spent an hour and 15 minutes on the baby sweater. The hood is almost finished 3-4 more repeats but I need to give my hands a break.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, a movie and knitting sounds like a grand idea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so sad - those homes totally destroyed - i'm also wondering how many animals have been caught up and lost in the fires. just sad all the way around. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> https://www.google.ca/search?q=timber+kings&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny. such a precious dog. still thinking - do i get another dog - would it get me out more. i do enjoy the company. so far i have stayed away from the animal shelter which is only two/three miles north of us here on route 15. we will see. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> She has a dilemma, middle son bought her a giant bone , I'm talking Fred Flintstone size , last night she wouldn't come inside because of this bone so i picked it up and threw it in the house easier than picking her up ???? only problem it hit the floor and broke into 2 pieces , so her dilemma today is which one does she guard from me when I go in the garden. She stands over one and stares at the other , and of course I have to tease her???? she got fed up and hid one behind the fuchsia bush


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny. such a precious dog. still thinking - do i get another dog - would it get me out more. i do enjoy the company. so far i have stayed away from the animal shelter which is only two/three miles north of us here on route 15. we will see. --- sam


Follow your heart Sam, if it's the right time, you'll know. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are fabulous!!!!!
> And *HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!!!!!* Since I won't be online most of next week, I don't want to forget.


Thanks Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our cabbies, wherever I lived always brought the bags to the door, demanded to help even when I said it was okay. They really worked for their tips, too bad it sounds like a lost art.


Tipping doesn't really happen here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are lovely. What a great friend


They are so lovely- Fan is a great friend and neighbour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful julie. is that sunbonnet sue? how lovely of fan to bring them for you as an early birthday present. --- sam


Yes Sam- two Sun Bonnet Sue's- one in purples, one in greens. She will be away on my birthday, and of course has another funeral looming, sadly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tipping doesn't really happen here.


Ohhh...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are so lovely- Fan is a great friend and neighbour.


These are so beautiful. What a fine birthday gift. All the better since it is handmade just for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Follow your heart Sam, if it's the right time, you'll know. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and why is that? when you go out to eat don't you tip the waitperson? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Tipping doesn't really happen here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

[quotee=Poledra65]Julie, David's watching a show on TV about the Moari and the way their diet has changed over the centuries, and how people moving in has affected much of their way of life. 
They are at Hawk's Bay, NZ. 
They're talking about the sheep industry is shrinking dramatically to what it used to be also.[/quote]

Sadly for many now it's a high fat, high sugar diet- many complications around diabetes, and respiratory issues, let alone dental. We used to have so many birds, the only mammals brought with the Maori were the dog and the vegetarian rat, the Kiore, which they ate. The major predator was man, and they did hunt some species to extinction. Yes, sheep are not fashionable, it's all dairy cows now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She has a dilemma, middle son bought her a giant bone , I'm talking Fred Flintstone size , last night she wouldn't come inside because of this bone so i picked it up and threw it in the house easier than picking her up ???? only problem it hit the floor and broke into 2 pieces , so her dilemma today is which one does she guard from me when I go in the garden. She stands over one and stares at the other , and of course I have to tease her???? she got fed up and hid one behind the fuchsia bush


LOL, :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm still not really feeling awake, but I made eggs and toast and warmed up left over bacon. We have watched the movie Interstellar and I spent an hour and 15 minutes on the baby sweater. The hood is almost finished 3-4 more repeats but I need to give my hands a break.


Eggs, toast and bacon, sounds pretty good to me.
I am having problems with loss of sensation in my hands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> These are so beautiful. What a fine birthday gift. All the better since it is handmade just for you.


Indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and why is that? when you go out to eat don't you tip the waitperson? --- sam


Just not the custom, perhaps. Fan may know more. No in restaurants tipping happens but not obligatory.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> and why is that? when you go out to eat don't you tip the waitperson? --- sam


No expected tipping here either Sam although it is creeping in . Hotels have started it, some places even add a surcharge to your bill which I personally don't like as I would like the choice to be mine not forced onto me , but i do know that hairdressers always get tips some of them leave a cup or something there to nudge you along. My husband would always pay a little extra when out and tell the person to keep the change


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Eggs, toast and bacon, sounds pretty good to me.
> I am having problems with loss of sensation in my hands.


Julie, next time you see your doctor, be sure to mention this to her. Sounds like you are getting carpal tunnel syndrome. Not unexpected with your age group, use of sticks or walker to lean upon, and all your knitting. All these things put pressure on the carpal tunnel and can result in the loss of sensation you are having. Thankfully, can easily be helped.
Tipping is expected here, usually 15% - 20% of the cost of the meal, when you are eating out, provided, of course, that your server gave good service. Waitresses and waiters are poorly paid and have a certain per cent of their wages deducted for taxes of what they expect that they will get from tips. The rationale is that it is expected that they make up the difference from tips. It is a hard life to be a waiter or waitress.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, sincere thanks to you all re the Sunbonnet Sues I made for Julie.
A few weeks ago Julie and I were talking about the Amish and their quilting etc and she said she liked Sunbonnet Sue. I was wondering what to buy for her birthday, so decided to make these on pillowcases for her, and a pair of warm flannelette sheets to accompany. As you all know winter is here for us and it's rather chilly these long nights.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly for many now it's a high fat, high sugar diet- many complications around diabetes, and respiratory issues, let alone dental. We used to have so many birds, the only mammals brought with the Maori were the dog and the vegetarian rat, the Kiore, which they ate. The major predator was man, and they did hunt some species to extinction. Yes, sheep are not fashionable, it's all dairy cows now.


That is too bad, and sad. 
Seems that sheep are actually more sustainable, and versatile, you can use the milk and the fleece while keeping the animal productive, cows you can only use the milk unless you butcher them to use the leather or the meat. Doesn't seem like a well thought out thing to me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Eggs, toast and bacon, sounds pretty good to me.
> I am having problems with loss of sensation in my hands.


Losing sensation is not a good thing Julie, I hope it's just a passing thing and nothing that needs worrying about, but you may want to check into that.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Panty hose make me itch, I have an allergic reaction to them, that's my excuse for not wearing them and I'm sticking to it. :sm09:


I have some thermal long john type tights to wear under my pants which are comfortable being cotton. 
The other problem with nylon ones is ( if you fart , you get bulges in your ankles) ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, next time you see your doctor, be sure to mention this to her. Sounds like you are getting carpal tunnel syndrome. Not unexpected with your age group, use of sticks or walker to lean upon, and all your knitting. All these things put pressure on the carpal tunnel and can result in the loss of sensation you are having. Thankfully, can easily be helped.
> Tipping is expected here, usually 15% - 20% of the cost of the meal, when you are eating out, provided, of course, that your server gave good service. Waitresses and waiters are poorly paid and have a certain per cent of their wages deducted for taxes of what they expect that they will get from tips. The rationale is that it is expected that they make up the difference from tips. It is a hard life to be a waiter or waitress.


That's for sure, talk about low income jobs, without decent tips, waitstaff could never afford to live, and even then, most work more than one job to make ends meet, or lots of extra shifts. Mom was a waitress and I swore, NEVER, the crap she put up with for a few dollars an hour was definitely not worth. Some patrons are so ill mannered, they would not tolerate that behavior from their children but think it's okay to do to waitstaff. Sad!
So therefor, unless it's really bad service, I always tip a decent tip, for good-great service I tip 25% usually.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have some thermal long john type tights to wear under my pants which are comfortable being cotton.
> The other problem with nylon ones is ( if you fart , you get bulges in your ankles) ????


 :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
Fan, it's a good thing I didn't have liquid in my mouth, I just snorted, it'd have gone everywhere! LOLOL!!!!!

The cotton long john type tights would be great.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, sincere thanks to you all re the Sunbonnet Sues I made for Julie.
> A few weeks ago Julie and I were talking about the Amish and their quilting etc and she said she liked Sunbonnet Sue. I was wondering what to buy for her birthday, so decided to make these on pillowcases for her, and a pair of warm flannelette sheets to accompany. As you all know winter is here for us and it's rather chilly these long nights.


That is a lovely and thoughtful gift!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Eggs, toast and bacon, sounds pretty good to me.
> I am having problems with loss of sensation in my hands.


That's not good Julie has it just started since your operation ?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, how is your foot?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She has a dilemma, middle son bought her a giant bone , I'm talking Fred Flintstone size , last night she wouldn't come inside because of this bone so i picked it up and threw it in the house easier than picking her up ???? only problem it hit the floor and broke into 2 pieces , so her dilemma today is which one does she guard from me when I go in the garden. She stands over one and stares at the other , and of course I have to tease her???? she got fed up and hid one behind the fuchsia bush


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Eggs, toast and bacon, sounds pretty good to me.
> I am having problems with loss of sensation in my hands.


Is it. Carpal tunnel problem? That's not good.

I see Joyce says the same. Maybe leaning heavily on the canes or walker is irritating it, hopefully once your hip is healed & you can walk without them this will improve.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, next time you see your doctor, be sure to mention this to her. Sounds like you are getting carpal tunnel syndrome. Not unexpected with your age group, use of sticks or walker to lean upon, and all your knitting. All these things put pressure on the carpal tunnel and can result in the loss of sensation you are having. Thankfully, can easily be helped.
> Tipping is expected here, usually 15% - 20% of the cost of the meal, when you are eating out, provided, of course, that your server gave good service. Waitresses and waiters are poorly paid and have a certain per cent of their wages deducted for taxes of what they expect that they will get from tips. The rationale is that it is expected that they make up the difference from tips. It is a hard life to be a waiter or waitress.


It always amazes me that the tip is part of their wages & the restaurant doesn't have to pay minimum wage. Here the tip is considered a bonus, not part of the wage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have some thermal long john type tights to wear under my pants which are comfortable being cotton.
> The other problem with nylon ones is ( if you fart , you get bulges in your ankles) ????


????????????as Kaye said, good thing there was nothing in my mouth ????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> Fan, it's a good thing I didn't have liquid in my mouth, I just snorted, it'd have gone everywhere! LOLOL!!!!!
> 
> The cotton long john type tights would be great.


Oops sorry about that!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????as Kaye said, good thing there was nothing in my mouth ????????


Like I said wearing pantyhose can be hazardous, in more ways than one!!!!!????☕


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Eggs, toast and bacon, sounds pretty good to me.
> I am having problems with loss of sensation in my hands.


That's not good. A call in to the dr tomorrow maybe? You didn't have that problem before did you?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, sincere thanks to you all re the Sunbonnet Sues I made for Julie.
> A few weeks ago Julie and I were talking about the Amish and their quilting etc and she said she liked Sunbonnet Sue. I was wondering what to buy for her birthday, so decided to make these on pillowcases for her, and a pair of warm flannelette sheets to accompany. As you all know winter is here for us and it's rather chilly these long nights.


Wonderful thoughtful gifts! You are a good friend.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonderful thoughtful gifts! You are a good friend.


Thank you Tami, and Julie is a wonderful friend to me also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's for sure, talk about low income jobs, without decent tips, waitstaff could never afford to live, and even then, most work more than one job to make ends meet, or lots of extra shifts. Mom was a waitress and I swore, NEVER, the crap she put up with for a few dollars an hour was definitely not worth. Some patrons are so ill mannered, they would not tolerate that behavior from their children but think it's okay to do to waitstaff. Sad!
> So therefor, unless it's really bad service, I always tip a decent tip, for good-great service I tip 25% usually.


Yes, last I heard they only got $2.35 an hour, though that may have changed. I don't have anyone working wait staff anymore.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Tami, and Julie is a wonderful friend to me also.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It always amazes me that the tip is part of their wages & the restaurant doesn't have to pay minimum wage. Here the tip is considered a bonus, not part of the wage.


Here they get minimum wage and the tips are considered a bonus


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, how is your foot?


Pretty good, a little tender now and then, but overall, seems fine. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It always amazes me that the tip is part of their wages & the restaurant doesn't have to pay minimum wage. Here the tip is considered a bonus, not part of the wage.


It used to be a bonus but the IRS decided to make sure they got their cut, I try to leave a cash tip whenever I can, then it's up to the waitperson to decide what they are declaring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Like I said wearing pantyhose can be hazardous, in more ways than one!!!!!????☕


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, last I heard they only got $2.35 an hour, though that may have changed. I don't have anyone working wait staff anymore.


I think it ranges between 2.35 and 4.something an hour, something I read said that servers make approximately $15,000/yr, with tips included.

Fine dining restaurants tend to pay a much better wage because of the nature of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I HAVE BEEN FEELING VERY SHORT, sAM (darned Caps Lock). aware of not really answering, or even taking in all people have posted. Bronwen has been good through this time- we had a good laugh together about the way I had expressed something in our conversation. She has not minded when I have needed to talk more. Gradually things are mending.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I am so glad that you and Bronwen are getting closer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, next time you see your doctor, be sure to mention this to her. Sounds like you are getting carpal tunnel syndrome. Not unexpected with your age group, use of sticks or walker to lean upon, and all your knitting. All these things put pressure on the carpal tunnel and can result in the loss of sensation you are having. Thankfully, can easily be helped.
> Tipping is expected here, usually 15% - 20% of the cost of the meal, when you are eating out, provided, of course, that your server gave good service. Waitresses and waiters are poorly paid and have a certain per cent of their wages deducted for taxes of what they expect that they will get from tips. The rationale is that it is expected that they make up the difference from tips. It is a hard life to be a waiter or waitress.


Thanks for that Joyce- it was on my list that I forgot to mention to her, because of the long wait. I expect it will be a long wait again, tomorrow- with the cold weather, and how quickly babies can succumb to respiratory illnesses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, sincere thanks to you all re the Sunbonnet Sues I made for Julie.
> A few weeks ago Julie and I were talking about the Amish and their quilting etc and she said she liked Sunbonnet Sue. I was wondering what to buy for her birthday, so decided to make these on pillowcases for her, and a pair of warm flannelette sheets to accompany. As you all know winter is here for us and it's rather chilly these long nights.


And very much appreciated. The sheet set is the next to get washed- a load will be on it's final spin right now- you get to know the vibration of your machine!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Loblaws, here in Ontario has started "online grocery shopping" haven't checked it out yet but would be a good idea during our winter months.
> Like Julie, I would use it as needed when stuck at home after an operation or illness. Good thinking Julie.
> 
> Might book a luncheon at a Seniors residence next week as am interested in what they offer in the way of apartments etc in their buildings. Will be going to a few of these so that I am aware of whats out there just in case I need to move into a one level home. Don't want to do this in an emergency situation if need be, I like to be prepared as to what's available ahead of time hoping that I won't make a wrong decision.
> ...


We also have a company called "Chefs Plate". You can sign up and they will send you complete meals, minimum 3 times a week. You can choose the recipes and they will send you everything you need to cook the dinner. I have it on standby because I want to use up the food I have in the freezer. The recipes sound good and two of my neighbours already use this company. They will deliver on either Tuesdays or Fridays. If you're interested, check it out. They are based in Toronto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is too bad, and sad.
> Seems that sheep are actually more sustainable, and versatile, you can use the milk and the fleece while keeping the animal productive, cows you can only use the milk unless you butcher them to use the leather or the meat. Doesn't seem like a well thought out thing to me.


It is causing major pollution problems too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is why my father would never allow us to go barefoot outside. "that's why God invented shoes!" i still wear shoes outside summer or winter. lol --- sam


I would never go barefoot outside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Losing sensation is not a good thing Julie, I hope it's just a passing thing and nothing that needs worrying about, but you may want to check into that.


Thanks Kaye Jo- Joyce, (Flyt1in) mentioned it might be the Carpal Tunnel- don't want long term issues with that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's not good Julie has it just started since your operation ?


Yes. It is most annoying- making knitting very difficult. (tension not up to my usual expectation.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is it. Carpal tunnel problem? That's not good.
> 
> I see Joyce says the same. Maybe leaning heavily on the canes or walker is irritating it, hopefully once your hip is healed & you can walk without them this will improve.


I will make sure I mention it this time- my next appointment is just tomorrow morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have started using the online grocery shopping and enjoy it. I am happy to pay someone to carry my groceries up the ramp. I usually only order the heavy things like canned goods but have ordered some fresh items to and was pleased with the quality. I haven't tried ordering meat and doubt I will as it seems very expensive. I sure is handy. I had a nice shopping cart and would leave it at the foot of the ramp. I few weeks ago someone decided they needed it more that I so I came home with a nice load of groceries and the cart was gone. I bought another cart but it is not nearly as nice or large as the old one.


I'm sorry that someone took off with your cart. Please put your name on your new one so that they know it's not just a local grocery cart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's not good. A call in to the dr tomorrow maybe? You didn't have that problem before did you?


No, I didn't. But neither do I intend to run into Carpal Tunnel problems.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who don't venture onto the Main Digest, I had a lovely visit this morning from Fan.
> This is part of what she brought me- two times one of my favourite quilting blocks, on pillow cases. (for my birthday next week)


Beautiful. :sm01:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim is still healing and regaining his strength. Hopefully he will also regain his confidence in himself and his ability to move himself with reasonable safety.
> 
> Today is also his 19th birthday. It did not go as he had anticipated because we will celebrate with many of his ''special'' friends at an all-church picnic at the pavilion out behind the church in the park-like setting purchased a few years ago. He will be quite surprised because he's expecting to spend the afternoon and evening with just his mom. Saturdays have long been a time of special sharing for just the two of them. Ben works Tuesday through Saturday until evening-time; he usually joins them later after work.
> 
> ...


I missed Tim's birthday. I hope he enjoyed his special day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am so glad that you and Bronwen are getting closer.


That jogs my memory, Liz- thanks- time to call Bronwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wear shoes as little as possible , don't even wear slippers . I can be doing the garden and I will have to go find shoes if I want to use the spade to dig ????
> Good job I'm a bit of a prude as I mutter away when putting clothes on I always feel as if im tied up in a straight jacket , no way could I wear a suit every day and tights / panty hose are a contraption invented by a wicked witch


There are days when I feel like that :sm09:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> very funny. such a precious dog. still thinking - do i get another dog - would it get me out more. i do enjoy the company. so far i have stayed away from the animal shelter which is only two/three miles north of us here on route 15. we will see. --- sam


A smaller dog would be perfect for you Sam. A nice wee one that can easily cuddle up on your lap.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Like I said wearing pantyhose can be hazardous, in more ways than one!!!!!????☕


 :sm01: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, last I heard they only got $2.35 an hour, though that may have changed. I don't have anyone working wait staff anymore.


 :sm06: Man, that in nasty. Here they are unionised and get way more, around $16/hr or more


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I didn't. But neither do I intend to run into Carpal Tunnel problems.


 :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It used to be a bonus but the IRS decided to make sure they got their cut, I try to leave a cash tip whenever I can, then it's up to the waitperson to decide what they are declaring.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could float away with all the gas traped in your pants. --- sam



Fan said:


> Like I said wearing pantyhose can be hazardous, in more ways than one!!!!!????☕


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bbl, time to do some more catch up house work


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all that cow poop - i bet it is creating major pollution problems. farm land run off is one reason some of lake erie water became undrinkable and the entire city of toledo,
ohio was without drinkable water for a couple of weeks - i don't think they even wanted you to shower in it. i love cows but sheep would be more my style. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is causing major pollution problems too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

little dogs are cute but they are also yappy. i have always had big dogs - i suppose hickory weighed in at 90 pounds. i would look for another lab or lab mix. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> A smaller dog would be perfect for you Sam. A nice wee one that can easily cuddle up on your lap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> all that cow poop - i bet it is creating major pollution problems. farm land run off is one reason some of lake erie water became undrinkable and the entire city of toledo,
> ohio was without drinkable water for a couple of weeks - i don't think they even wanted you to shower in it. i love cows but sheep would be more my style. --- sam


Exactly- and we have an already fragile eco-system.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> little dogs are cute but they are also yappy. i have always had big dogs - i suppose hickory weighed in at 90 pounds. i would look for another lab or lab mix. --- sam


Sam a little beagle or Bichon or some small mutt would be perfect for you. The walking daily would not hurt you either. Molly and I went early this morning to try and avoid the heat. She is doing better but I think her hip got dislocated while she was under anesthesia. Naja, she still can walk and though her leg wobbles a bit more than it used to, she seems not to be in pain and it has not hampered her desire for food. I am a naughty mother. Got so busy knitting I was 45 minutes late with her insulin and food. Shall have to be more aware of her needs when I knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> little dogs are cute but they are also yappy. i have always had big dogs - i suppose hickory weighed in at 90 pounds. i would look for another lab or lab mix. --- sam


A well brought up Corgi, would not be yappy, Sam.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could float away with all the gas traped in your pants. --- sam


Exactly, this is why my thermals are footless ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is causing major pollution problems too.


I can imagine, the pollution put out by the companies that handle cow hide it awful. That being said, I do love my milk, cheese, beef, and leather, but there is plenty of room to have mutton and wool in the mix. 
I watched a show with Gordon Ramsey (the F word) and he did some things with mutton that looked and sounded delicious, and all taste testers thought it was great, I so one day, if I am ever able to get my hands on mutton, I'm going to pull up his recipes and try it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can imagine, the pollution put out by the companies that handle cow hide it awful. That being said, I do love my milk, cheese, beef, and leather, but there is plenty of room to have mutton and wool in the mix.
> I watched a show with Gordon Ramsey (the F word) and he did some things with mutton that looked and sounded delicious, and all taste testers thought it was great, I so one day, if I am ever able to get my hands on mutton, I'm going to pull up his recipes and try it.


In my opinion it would help if we used more goat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo- Joyce, (Flyt1in) mentioned it might be the Carpal Tunnel- don't want long term issues with that.


I didn't even think of that, very good idea to ask about it tomorrow. If that can be gotten taken care of right off, that would be great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't even think of that, very good idea to ask about it tomorrow. If that can be gotten taken care of right off, that would be great.


I have always been a vague about what Carpal Tunnel was, and what it involved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: Man, that in nasty. Here they are unionised and get way more, around $16/hr or more


That's a much more reasonable pay for the work and what they deal with. On lady told her child(who had dropped his fork the floor under the table), no honey, that's the waitress' job. Me being a smart ass 16 at the time, said no ma'am, it's your job to teach manners and good behavior. :sm12: 
I know, shame on me. 
One of the ladies mom worked with, one evening ( I was dishwasher) took a drunk guys steak back 3 times because he kept saying it wasn't right, then when he finally liked the steak, he said the roll was hard, she threw it at him, it bounced off his head, lol, he left her $100 tip. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> all that cow poop - i bet it is creating major pollution problems. farm land run off is one reason some of lake erie water became undrinkable and the entire city of toledo,
> ohio was without drinkable water for a couple of weeks - i don't think they even wanted you to shower in it. i love cows but sheep would be more my style. --- sam


The methane gases are awful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A well brought up Corgi, would not be yappy, Sam.


Gizmo isn't yappy, Ryssa is sometimes but not often, Mocha never barks, we taught him "quiet". 
Depends on the dogs, I know a very yappy lab down the street.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Last night , actually this morning early, about 3:30, I was still up and on the computer so the lights were on. Suddenly the door bell began to ring and ring. I ignored it. Then someone began banging on the door very hard. I went to the door and asked who it was and they identified themselves as a neighbor. Afraid they were in trouble, I opened the door a crack and saw a man, soaking wet with his shirt off. I asked him what he needed and he told me he needed gas money. Told him I couldn't help and closed the door quickly. Really should have called the police but I didn't. Anyway, I was very uncomfortable with the whole experience. Monday I will report it to the office and see what they have to say. Anyway, just scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion it would help if we used more goat.


Veal isn't a bad thing, I've never eaten much, mainly because of lack of availability. Angora goat would be great, skeins and skeins of yarn... :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always been a vague about what Carpal Tunnel was, and what it involved.


Joyce can probably tell you better than I, or Gwen or anyone else who's had it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last night , actually this morning early, about 3:30, I was still up and on the computer so the lights were on. Suddenly the door bell began to ring and ring. I ignored it. Then someone began banging on the door very hard. I went to the door and asked who it was and they identified themselves as a neighbor. Afraid they were in trouble, I opened the door a crack and saw a man, soaking wet with his shirt off. I asked him what he needed and he told me he needed gas money. Told him I couldn't help and closed the door quickly. Really should have called the police but I didn't. Anyway, I was very uncomfortable with the whole experience. Monday I will report it to the office and see what they have to say. Anyway, just scary.


Oh my!! I'm so glad that you closed that door quick, please, never do that again, that could have been awful. I'm so very glad you are safe. 
I want one of those doorbells that I can see on my phone the person at the door, I think that would be very handy if not too expensive and if it really does work.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always been a vague about what Carpal Tunnel was, and what it involved.


It is compression of the median nerve to the hand where it goes through a very narrow tunnel at the wrist. When there is pressure from swelling or inflammation of any type, the nerve is trapped, the same as if you had a tourniquet about the nerve thus resulting in the symptoms. Check it out here
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpal_tunnel_syndrome


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Had a busy week so wasn't able to be on much. I went from home to Avila, IN for a load going to Chicago area, then from there to Jonesboro, MO. (10 +11th). From there I went up to Hannibal, MO for a load that proved to be too large for my van (85 miles NE). Next load took me from there to Moberly, MO (70 miles west) with a load going to Valparaiso, IN. (12th). Sent me to South Elgin, IL the next day for a load going to Nashville. Picked it up, went 13 miles and was called to take it to ABF (across from pick up) as they didn't want it going expedite. It was an ABF load but the shipper took offense in it going Panther, is my guess. Even though we are part of ARCBest (ABF). After that, off to South Bend, IN for a load going to Denton, TX. It swapped in St Louis because of time constraints. (13+14th). After a night's sleep, I got a load out of SL going to Rocky Hill, CT. A weekend load delivering Monday morning, so am able to take my time. Good thing, as I've been out of sorts this week. Not sure why, just not feeling up to par. Was able to travel on some back roads through the PA mountains so that helped to calm my soul a bit. Love the mountains! I stopped early midway through PA as I was getting tired. 

I won't comment on too much. Just know that I've been thinking about you all. Julie, get the hands checked, if you haven't already. Happy belated birthday to Tim and wishes for rapid progress in his walking. Condolences to those who need them. Glad to hear that some are on the mend and home issues are being completed. I still have over 50 pages to read of last week's, so don't think I'm ignoring any one. I'll try to get that caught up. 

Did stop in Casey, IL at a yarn store there. They have a large pair of knitting needles and a crochet hook. Casey also has the world's largest wind chimes, rocking chair, gold tee and a couple other things. I had stopped before to see the chimes. Anyway, have pics but don't know if they transferred to tablet yet. Did leave with two bundles of Wonderland yarn. I'll get pics of those. Lila went in with me and was a very good girl. She asked for pets from everyone she came in contact with. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm only on page 6! Y'all have been chatty! So I'll try to catch up. Been sewing today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely scary - the next time that happens i would call the police right away. if he was desperate for money no telling what he might do. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Last night , actually this morning early, about 3:30, I was still up and on the computer so the lights were on. Suddenly the door bell began to ring and ring. I ignored it. Then someone began banging on the door very hard. I went to the door and asked who it was and they identified themselves as a neighbor. Afraid they were in trouble, I opened the door a crack and saw a man, soaking wet with his shirt off. I asked him what he needed and he told me he needed gas money. Told him I couldn't help and closed the door quickly. Really should have called the police but I didn't. Anyway, I was very uncomfortable with the whole experience. Monday I will report it to the office and see what they have to say. Anyway, just scary.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

More oversized thing in Casey. My DD1 took some of these when she was there last weekend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, terrifying. Please don't ever answer door if you don't know the person.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are getting some good runs. it would take a little muscle to get those knitting needles and crochet hook moving. drive careful. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a busy week so wasn't able to be on much. I went from home to Avila, IN for a load going to Chicago area, then from there to Jonesboro, MO. (10 +11th). From there I went up to Hannibal, MO for a load that proved to be too large for my van (85 miles NE). Next load took me from there to Moberly, MO (70 miles west) with a load going to Valparaiso, IN. (12th). Sent me to South Elgin, IL the next day for a load going to Nashville. Picked it up, went 13 miles and was called to take it to ABF (across from pick up) as they didn't want it going expedite. It was an ABF load but the shipper took offense in it going Panther, is my guess. Even though we are part of ARCBest (ABF). After that, off to South Bend, IN for a load going to Denton, TX. It swapped in St Louis because of time constraints. (13+14th). After a night's sleep, I got a load out of SL going to Rocky Hill, CT. A weekend load delivering Monday morning, so am able to take my time. Good thing, as I've been out of sorts this week. Not sure why, just not feeling up to par. Was able to travel on some back roads through the PA mountains so that helped to calm my soul a bit. Love the mountains! I stopped early midway through PA as I was getting tired.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was kind of interesting. --- sam

https://boxedwaterisbetter.com/pages/retree?gclid=COyZvsvLjNUCFQ6paQodyJkMYg


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who don't venture onto the Main Digest, I had a lovely visit this morning from Fan.
> This is part of what she brought me- two times one of my favourite quilting blocks, on pillow cases. (for my birthday next week)


Love your Sunbonnet Sue!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a busy week so wasn't able to be on much. I went from home to Avila, IN for a load going to Chicago area, then from there to Jonesboro, MO. (10 +11th). From there I went up to Hannibal, MO for a load that proved to be too large for my van (85 miles NE). Next load took me from there to Moberly, MO (70 miles west) with a load going to Valparaiso, IN. (12th). Sent me to South Elgin, IL the next day for a load going to Nashville. Picked it up, went 13 miles and was called to take it to ABF (across from pick up) as they didn't want it going expedite. It was an ABF load but the shipper took offense in it going Panther, is my guess. Even though we are part of ARCBest (ABF). After that, off to South Bend, IN for a load going to Denton, TX. It swapped in St Louis because of time constraints. (13+14th). After a night's sleep, I got a load out of SL going to Rocky Hill, CT. A weekend load delivering Monday morning, so am able to take my time. Good thing, as I've been out of sorts this week. Not sure why, just not feeling up to par. Was able to travel on some back roads through the PA mountains so that helped to calm my soul a bit. Love the mountains! I stopped early midway through PA as I was getting tired.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy, I think it's in the air, hopefully you'll have your mojo back soon. 
Sweet Lila, what a good girl. 
Cool picture, I love the hook and needles.
Take it easy, HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's really good water Sam, we have a convenience store here that sells it and it's better than bottled in taste, at least I think so.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wishing Tim the happiest of birthdays!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, last I heard they only got $2.35 an hour, though that may have changed. I don't have anyone working wait staff anymore.


That's insane, who could live on that????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It used to be a bonus but the IRS decided to make sure they got their cut, I try to leave a cash tip whenever I can, then it's up to the waitperson to decide what they are declaring.


We always do that too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is frightening Marilyn. We have had things like that happen in the past but now have learned to call the police and not open the door.
Please remember to do that. It's better to be cautious and they could have helped the man out.


Railyn said:


> Last night , actually this morning early, about 3:30, I was still up and on the computer so the lights were on. Suddenly the door bell began to ring and ring. I ignored it. Then someone began banging on the door very hard. I went to the door and asked who it was and they identified themselves as a neighbor. Afraid they were in trouble, I opened the door a crack and saw a man, soaking wet with his shirt off. I asked him what he needed and he told me he needed gas money. Told him I couldn't help and closed the door quickly. Really should have called the police but I didn't. Anyway, I was very uncomfortable with the whole experience. Monday I will report it to the office and see what they have to say. Anyway, just scary.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

FYI, I posted some more pics on the last page, if you haven't seen them. 

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion it would help if we used more goat.


????No thanks, I can't imagine eating them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last night , actually this morning early, about 3:30, I was still up and on the computer so the lights were on. Suddenly the door bell began to ring and ring. I ignored it. Then someone began banging on the door very hard. I went to the door and asked who it was and they identified themselves as a neighbor. Afraid they were in trouble, I opened the door a crack and saw a man, soaking wet with his shirt off. I asked him what he needed and he told me he needed gas money. Told him I couldn't help and closed the door quickly. Really should have called the police but I didn't. Anyway, I was very uncomfortable with the whole experience. Monday I will report it to the office and see what they have to say. Anyway, just scary.


That's scary, Marilyn. You shouldn't open the door if you don't know them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kathy, I think it's in the air, hopefully you'll have your mojo back soon.
> Sweet Lila, what a good girl.
> Cool picture, I love the hook and needles.
> Take it easy, HUGS!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, please wish Tim a very happy birthday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I stepped barefoot on to a huge nettle and now my foot is killing me in that spot, soaking in epsom salts to see if anything comes out of it. Just what I need when I'm going to be living in my hiking boots for a week. Oh well, this too shall pass, if that's the worst thing that happens in my life, I've got nothing to complain about.


That sounds like something I would do. Be sure to take a pair of tweezers in case anything works out later. Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lynette, I think you use Roku for Tv, not sure if anyone else does. I saw this on FB

https://blog.roku.com/blog/2017/01/25/roku-channels-hidden-gems/?utm_source=organic_social&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds like something I would do. Be sure to take a pair of tweezers in case anything works out later. Have a great trip!!!


Yes, and no telling what I'll step on in Yellowstone, yes, I run to the bathroom in my felted slippers in the middle of the night, I know... but it's too much trouble to put on boots to just make a quick run.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lynette, I think you use Roku for Tv, not sure if anyone else does. I saw this on FB
> 
> https://blog.roku.com/blog/2017/01/25/roku-channels-hidden-gems/?utm_source=organic_social&utm_medium=facebook


Our second tv is a roku smart tv, and I have a roku hooked up to the tv in the living room. It's amazing how many great channels are available free, some great exercise, cooking, and just lifestyle channels, amongst many others. There's even a trucking channel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gizmo isn't yappy, Ryssa is sometimes but not often, Mocha never barks, we taught him "quiet".
> Depends on the dogs, I know a very yappy lab down the street.


And how they are handled a lot of the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last night , actually this morning early, about 3:30, I was still up and on the computer so the lights were on. Suddenly the door bell began to ring and ring. I ignored it. Then someone began banging on the door very hard. I went to the door and asked who it was and they identified themselves as a neighbor. Afraid they were in trouble, I opened the door a crack and saw a man, soaking wet with his shirt off. I asked him what he needed and he told me he needed gas money. Told him I couldn't help and closed the door quickly. Really should have called the police but I didn't. Anyway, I was very uncomfortable with the whole experience. Monday I will report it to the office and see what they have to say. Anyway, just scary.


agreed- glad you got the door closed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Veal isn't a bad thing, I've never eaten much, mainly because of lack of availability. Angora goat would be great, skeins and skeins of yarn... :sm24:


Depends on how the calves are slaughtered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It is compression of the median nerve to the hand where it goes through a very narrow tunnel at the wrist. When there is pressure from swelling or inflammation of any type, the nerve is trapped, the same as if you had a tourniquet about the nerve thus resulting in the symptoms. Check it out here
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpal_tunnel_syndrome


Thanks, Joyce!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a busy week so wasn't able to be on much. I went from home to Avila, IN for a load going to Chicago area, then from there to Jonesboro, MO. (10 +11th). From there I went up to Hannibal, MO for a load that proved to be too large for my van (85 miles NE). Next load took me from there to Moberly, MO (70 miles west) with a load going to Valparaiso, IN. (12th). Sent me to South Elgin, IL the next day for a load going to Nashville. Picked it up, went 13 miles and was called to take it to ABF (across from pick up) as they didn't want it going expedite. It was an ABF load but the shipper took offense in it going Panther, is my guess. Even though we are part of ARCBest (ABF). After that, off to South Bend, IN for a load going to Denton, TX. It swapped in St Louis because of time constraints. (13+14th). After a night's sleep, I got a load out of SL going to Rocky Hill, CT. A weekend load delivering Monday morning, so am able to take my time. Good thing, as I've been out of sorts this week. Not sure why, just not feeling up to par. Was able to travel on some back roads through the PA mountains so that helped to calm my soul a bit. Love the mountains! I stopped early midway through PA as I was getting tired.
> 
> ...


Appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Love your Sunbonnet Sue!


hasn't she done a lovely job!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????No thanks, I can't imagine eating them


no worse than eating mutton.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Railyn, I am glad you got the door closed in time. A few years ago I had a similar experience. I am always up very late, and around 3:00 am someone pounded very loudly on the door. We have a half glass back door, so I just went to the hall and yelled "Who is it?" in my meanest voice. I woke my husband, fearing something like home invasion, just as a neighbor identified himself by name. He was an elderly man with dementia who had wandered out of his house in his pj's and socks, and it was 6 degrees F. outside. We hurriedly brought him inside, gave him some dry socks, and covered him with blankets. We called his wife, who didn't even know he was gone. My DH had cleaned snow off the car, but his wife brought his shoes and coat, and wouldn't allow us to drive them home!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Obviously, I can't leave you guys alone for a minute. It has taken most the day to catch up on last week and I am just on page 2 here. I've been posting on last weeks so don't think I ignore you.

First off...... SENIOR MOMENT...... I was NOT vaccinated for chicken pox. Brain fade... It was SMALLPOX that we were all vaccinated for. Mom made such a point of making sure it was on the back of my arm, high, because it usually left an ugly scar. Of course, I had no scar at all. They even had clear plastic bubble shields that were often put over the vaccination so that kids would not scratch and make it an even bigger mess.

FAN.... So sorry for yet another loss in your life. I do remember the lovely quilt you made for Coleen. I'm sure it is something her daughter will treasure. I hope that many of your old co-workers do come and tell lots of stories of better times and share a laugh or two. It seems the fitting thing to do in her memory.

As to the discussion on refills for anxiety meds..... Here, mail order scripts are for a year unless the Dr. decides differently. In my case, there was still a refill, but it expired before the company got around to filling it so a new one was necessary. Again, in my case, Ativan works best but can't get anyone to prescribe that. I have, per Dr.s request, tried several different meds and don't like the way they make me feel, sweat, gain weight..... not a good match so I stick with the Xanax. I am pretty much always going to have anxiety issues. There are lots of reasons and throw in the past anxiety attacks and night terrors.... I am resigned to taking something forever. Better than the alternative. I would love to do without and haven't abused the drug or asked for more in the 7 years I've been on them. I can understand the medical profession keeping a firm hold on this type of drug. On the other hand, they were made for a reason and I would much rather be addicted to a free or $4.00 a month pill than go through the anxiety attacks, night terrors or return to smoking as a stress buster again and risk a return of the lung cancer, which would be a death sentence. I'm old..... and pretty sure I'm not a threat to society. 

I do wish that Dr.s were able to really look at the individual, not worry about veering from the guidelines and actually listen to and put the patient first. I feel for them as well, as their jobs are becoming more and more difficult. 

My surgeon is an old-fashioned, truly caring one who becomes your partner at the worst of times. I saw him Friday. He is 75 and is going to retire the end of August. He will still run the cath lab at the hospital and will spend more time on his East TX ranch and is writing a couple more children's books. I know he saved my life. I don't dare get sick again because I'll never find another like him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Obviously, I can't leave you guys alone for a minute. It has taken most the day to catch up on last week and I am just on page 2 here. I've been posting on last weeks so don't think I ignore you.
> 
> First off...... SENIOR MOMENT...... I was NOT vaccinated for chicken pox. Brain fade... It was SMALLPOX that we were all vaccinated for. Mom made such a point of making sure it was on the back of my arm, high, because it usually left an ugly scar. Of course, I had no scar at all. They even had clear plastic bubble shields that were often put over the vaccination so that kids would not scratch and make it an even bigger mess.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> Happy Birthday Tim - sounds like a wonderful day is being planned for your pleasure. hope you have a great time.
> 
> does he get rehab help in learning to walk with his 'new' feet and legs'? i hope his confidence returns as he learns to walk again.
> 
> don't overdo at elm - you need time to stop and smell the roses. --- sam


Sam, Tim has not yet started to work on day-rehab. Will check up with surgeon on Tuesday of next week for first time after surgery almost 3 weeks ago. Then it's 5 days a week, for at least 6 weeks and possibly into September, if needed. The ''rigid nails'', just above the knees, definitely project out into the side of the femur's skin covering on both legs. He does not indicate that there is pain at the site. We have no reason to expect that he will make less than a complete recovery as usual.

I think that he really enjoyed getting out of the house for a couple of hours today. It has become rather boring for him not to be out among large groups of people (adults) that he is used to seeing and talking and interacting with multiple times a day. As for the picnic, he was primarily interested in the pizza that his mom had bought and in getting to eat the pumpkin pie I'd made from some of the pumpkin that I'd put up last fall.

A very nice addition to the evening for us was the chance to get to see our newest GGD. Paula's younger son and his family have returned to NE Ohio to work and be among family again. It has been nearly 12 years since Andrew has lived among this side of his family. He has been sorely missed and his return was never expected to be the permanent decision he has made it.

Paula's DH now has both step-sons and children/family living with them. This is a whole new experience for him. He is a loving and family-oriented man, just never experienced family life like this under _his_ roof. lolol Definitely will require a big adjustment for him more than for any of the others in the house. :sm12: :sm12: :sm16: :sm16:

I certainly don't feel as if I'm burdened by my service at Elm, Sam; but at 74 yo, I am often tired by the end of my day at Elm. I do feel refreshed most days after spending time with my family and cooking on a smaller scale at home--even if the laundry involves larger and more loads to be to be dealt with after Elm's day.

Wish I could get on here to chat with all y'all more often but will be grateful for the opportunities I do get for now. Take care, everyone and, please, remember that I am grateful for your friendship.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Jynx thank you, my friend was a real character and there will be lots of funny stories told for sure. I just got the photo albums out and had a good giggle and tears over ourselves back in the 1960s. Colleen was a huge Elvis fan and had the entire collection of his records, so I bet some Elvis will be played on Wednesday. I'm looking forward to catchup with our co workers, although it's a sad event.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I would never go barefoot outside.


I go barefoot any time I can. But in summer here the ground or sidewalk can burn blisters on your feet rather quickly, so I keep a pair of slip on sandals handy for when I go outside.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> speaking of julie getting her groceries online - i read an article where the person said that by 2020 Amazon would be the country's largest grocer over taking Kroger.
> it would all be delivered groceries. i still like to pick out my own celery, etc. i can't imagine it would be cheaper than just going to the grocery. --- sam


Many years back, there were 2-3 services that would deliver groceries from your submitted list. I was very skeptical but gave it a try and was really surprised at the great care and quality that was delivered. It was really nice to have them brought right into the kitchen counter with a couple extras thrown in, as I was working at the time. I'm sure I would not have paid much for the convenience, but I don't remember. 
They didn't last but now Kroger's is picking your groceries for you and you can just run by to have them delivered at the curb. We haven't tried it. Gerry tends to go to Aldis for some things, Kroger's for others and doesn't really make a list for the week or two at a time like I always did. We stopped by the newest Costco after the Dr. Friday and have pretty much decided we need to rejoin. The prices were a definite savings an they are carrying so many more prepared items and some specialty items that we go to Central Market for and pay through the nose. I'm pretty sure we will still want to do our own shopping and would save money if we did it less frequently and with more of a plan but I can see using a service in bad weather or when ill or without transport. I think Amazon's overall plan is to take over the world... or at least become bigger than Walmart. Time will tell.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can imagine, the pollution put out by the companies that handle cow hide it awful. That being said, I do love my milk, cheese, beef, and leather, but there is plenty of room to have mutton and wool in the mix.
> I watched a show with Gordon Ramsey (the F word) and he did some things with mutton that looked and sounded delicious, and all taste testers thought it was great, I so one day, if I am ever able to get my hands on mutton, I'm going to pull up his recipes and try it.


In some areas of Kentucky, mutton is the specialty barbecue. The area I grew up in is well known for it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again, as Sonja said, I don't know where the weeks go.
> Ladies thanks so much for doing the summaries, they are so helpful
> 
> Kaye, enjoy your vacation, hope the foot doesn't give you trouble while you're away.
> ...


I don't think you ever have an unbusy day. BTW, the delphiniums are just spectacular, as are all the flowers. It is such a treat to see the northern flower I knew as a child. We have lots of pretty things here, but I miss so many of the bulbs, peonies and such that I used to grow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> FYI, I posted some more pics on the last page, if you haven't seen them.
> 
> Kathy


Those are great! Travel safely. Pats to Lila.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> In some areas of Kentucky, mutton is the specialty barbecue. The area I grew up in is well known for it.


Sheep meats have different levels in age and tenderness, Lamb is young up to 12 months, most sweetest and best cut is the leg. We have it often and love it, with roast veg, peas, gravy and mint sauce yum!!
Next is hogget which 1-2 years, it's ok too. Then there's mutton, which is older and needs to be done low and slow cooked best as it's getting a bit ancient by then.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> hasn't she done a lovely job!?


Indeed! I've been looking at some patterns for Sue but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> no worse than eating mutton.


I wouldn't be eating that either????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes for Tim's birthday. I will remember to share them with him tomorrow morning. I think that Susan will be interested in taking him to morning services at church tomorrow. She is contemplating returning to her office at Elm soon. She has not been there on a regular, daily, basis since before Tim's surgery; and GED classes have been out for summer break, so the building has been very quiet most days--especially when I've been the only one in the building at the start of the day's meal preps. Help usually comes in but sometimes they don't. Then it really gets interesting and I draft the first few regulars who show up a trifle early for lunch to help with serving..

I've been reminded again today of the loneliness of many of my regulars, especially the single men, who seem to begin thriving now (at least, psychologically) when hugs from a grandmother/caring aunt figure become available to them. Sometimes they seek being close to me for a pat on the arm or a hug without anything ever coming across as inappropriate or ''groping''. Often it seems as if I have a whole room--half the size of basketball court--peopled with needy human beings. Folks who are in need of the interaction with a caring relative. Then they begin to tell me about themselves, mostly their past and present, for now. Hopefully someday they may see a future for themselves that they want to share. Then, perhaps, they begin to see the direction/steps to take for a better future for themselves. I hope so for their sakes.


Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Obviously, I can't leave you guys alone for a minute. It has taken most the day to catch up on last week and I am just on page 2 here. I've been posting on last weeks so don't think I ignore you.
> 
> First off...... SENIOR MOMENT...... I was NOT vaccinated for chicken pox. Brain fade... It was SMALLPOX that we were all vaccinated for. Mom made such a point of making sure it was on the back of my arm, high, because it usually left an ugly scar. Of course, I had no scar at all. They even had clear plastic bubble shields that were often put over the vaccination so that kids would not scratch and make it an even bigger mess.
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember the smallpox "gun"! A nurse came to school and lined us all up. My scar is no longer noticeable but it was for a long time. I've forgotten if you said why they won't prescribe Ativan? I took that years ago and it worked well but then switched to Xanax (forget why). And I forgot to call the doc again...!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And how they are handled a lot of the time.


Very true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Railyn, I am glad you got the door closed in time. A few years ago I had a similar experience. I am always up very late, and around 3:00 am someone pounded very loudly on the door. We have a half glass back door, so I just went to the hall and yelled "Who is it?" in my meanest voice. I woke my husband, fearing something like home invasion, just as a neighbor identified himself by name. He was an elderly man with dementia who had wandered out of his house in his pj's and socks, and it was 6 degrees F. outside. We hurriedly brought him inside, gave him some dry socks, and covered him with blankets. We called his wife, who didn't even know he was gone. My DH had cleaned snow off the car, but his wife brought his shoes and coat, and wouldn't allow us to drive them home!


That could have been tragic if he hadn't shown up to your house, that had to be confusing and scary for him and terrifying for his wife.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Many years back, there were 2-3 services that would deliver groceries from your submitted list. I was very skeptical but gave it a try and was really surprised at the great care and quality that was delivered. It was really nice to have them brought right into the kitchen counter with a couple extras thrown in, as I was working at the time. I'm sure I would not have paid much for the convenience, but I don't remember.
> They didn't last but now Kroger's is picking your groceries for you and you can just run by to have them delivered at the curb. We haven't tried it. Gerry tends to go to Aldis for some things, Kroger's for others and doesn't really make a list for the week or two at a time like I always did. We stopped by the newest Costco after the Dr. Friday and have pretty much decided we need to rejoin. The prices were a definite savings an they are carrying so many more prepared items and some specialty items that we go to Central Market for and pay through the nose. I'm pretty sure we will still want to do our own shopping and would save money if we did it less frequently and with more of a plan but I can see using a service in bad weather or when ill or without transport. I think Amazon's overall plan is to take over the world... or at least become bigger than Walmart. Time will tell.


We have a couple places doing curb pickup now, but I don't want anybody picking out my food...if I had mobility issues it would be another thing. JoAnn's has buy online and pick up in the store, but I still prefer the shopping experience. I did order some things from fabric.com but would rather look and feel fabric when I can.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, Tim has not yet started to work on day-rehab. Will check up with surgeon on Tuesday of next week for first time after surgery almost 3 weeks ago. Then it's 5 days a week, for at least 6 weeks and possibly into September, if needed. The ''rigid nails'', just above the knees, definitely project out into the side of the femur's skin covering on both legs. He does not indicate that there is pain at the site. We have no reason to expect that he will make less than a complete recovery as usual.
> 
> I think that he really enjoyed getting out of the house for a couple of hours today. It has become rather boring for him not to be out among large groups of people (adults) that he is used to seeing and talking and interacting with multiple times a day. As for the picnic, he was primarily interested in the pizza that his mom had bought and in getting to eat the pumpkin pie I'd made from some of the pumpkin that I'd put up last fall.
> 
> ...


 :sm04: Do we think Tim LOVES pizza? lol
Oh how wonderful to have another part of the family back, that's great and I'm sure it was wonderful to see your grandson almost as much as seeing that precious GGD. 
We are very grateful for you too Joy, we'll take you when we can get you. :sm24: :sm24: 
Your days are certainly filled with higher purpose. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> In some areas of Kentucky, mutton is the specialty barbecue. The area I grew up in is well known for it.


I'd love to try that. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Loblaws, here in Ontario has started "online grocery shopping" haven't checked it out yet but would be a good idea during our winter months.
> Like Julie, I would use it as needed when stuck at home after an operation or illness. Good thinking Julie.
> 
> Might book a luncheon at a Seniors residence next week as am interested in what they offer in the way of apartments etc in their buildings. Will be going to a few of these so that I am aware of whats out there just in case I need to move into a one level home. Don't want to do this in an emergency situation if need be, I like to be prepared as to what's available ahead of time hoping that I won't make a wrong decision.
> ...


You are a wise lady. It is not a decision you want to make under duress or quickly. There are some that have individual condos with covered walkways to the dining room and common areas. More room nut not so great in bad weather. I visited so many different ones when I was looking for mom. There is such a wide variety and so many different offerings, floor plans, etc. Mom's had 2 bedrooms, (the second used for a game table and some special pieces of furniture plus more closet space) a kitchenette area off the LR and a small personal patio overlooking a large greenway. Some of the things I had to consider was having her near an exit door because it is mandatory that a person be able to exit on their own within a certain time frame in an emergency. There was also assigned parking, though she did not take her car. There was also a hair dresser, though mom insisted on going to one elsewhere. I also considered closeness to laundry facilities, dining room, common sitting areas and that sort of thing. Some of them had separate rooms for plants, games, etc. and an indoor pool. There are lots of activities and some side trips and usually buses to the grocery etc. Some seem to cater more to active people and others are more geared to really older with lots of handrails, room for walkers and the like. You will be inundated with phone calls after, as they all work on commission it seems. The residents will be most friendly and may even ask you to say they referred you because they get a break on their rent for each referral. Do consider whether it is a place that will let you "age in place" i.e. have more care down the line or have arrangements for outside nursing to come in, or a separate wing with additional help. They come with all levels of care... many with none. I used a free service on-line called "A Place For Mom" that helped me compare, narrow down and set up tours. Every single place will have a "special" price that is running out soon. You will quickly see what things are most important to you. It is always a good idea to think ahead and be prepared.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I got a lot done today. The bowtie blocks are sewn and have a border (came out adorable if I say so myself) and one of the experimental Amish style blocks (108 pieces!) is done. I am very pleased. Will have to get pictures. Tomorrow I'm hoping to do some actual quilting. Gotta empty that box!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got a lot done today. The bowtie blocks are sewn and have a border (came out adorable if I say so myself) and one of the experimental Amish style blocks (108 pieces!) is done. I am very pleased. Will have to get pictures. Tomorrow I'm hoping to do some actual quilting. Gotta empty that box!


There are quite a few Sunbonnet Sue patterns on Pinterest which might be helpful. Also Google might point you to some good sites too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, well dingy darn, I guess if you can go to yoga after stepping on nettle I better get my bod to do a few poses today and a few more tomorrow. Hoping your foot doesn't hurt for hiking.


You and me both. Unfortunately, Dr. still won't approve anything that puts a strain on tummy so I'm at a bit of a loss as to what poses I CAN do. He and DH won't even let me sit on my big exercise ball.

When I was talking to myself at the end of last weeks'a TP, I did comment on the lavender. I keep a spray next to bed for bedtime and always take it with me and my own pillows if I'm in hospital. I have a room freshener that is motion activated near front door so any time someone comes in or I go into DR, there is a whiff. It makes me happy and may make people unaware if the place is a little messy! It must be clean if it smells good, Right?

Sure hope the guys made a whole lot of progress on your place today. You need to be their priority job.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yea! Sam has started the new KTP and the Summary Ladies are in full force! So nice to be back to normal!
> 
> Sam, re your comment on the last KTP about using the markers on the afghan I'm fighting with....Sam I have used markers every time and still get off. I frogged it totally today, cast on 193 per the directions did the first row and damn if I did end with over 200 stitches. I am so frustrated. I have watched video on the double decrease and am doing it correctly so I dont know what the heck is going on. I think I . have forgotten how to knit at all except that last night I made a very basic mens hat and this afternoon started another hat
> for female that has a variety of stitches and it is going along fine. Wish there was someone here I could go to and say "watch me do this and tell me what I am doing wrong". Just put it aside....
> ...


:Wish I could sit with you. It probably wouldn't help but we could commiserate together. think the knitting needles are just being ornery because they know you can't run away to the embroidery machine. :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> There are quite a few Sunbonnet Sue patterns on Pinterest which might be helpful. Also Google might point you to some good sites too.


Thank you. Yes, I have found several on Google images and am trying to make up my mind! :sm23: So many cute ones!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Glad you are back Sam, i love blueberries:sm02: Hello to everyone and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> My ac unit quit running yesterday, humidity very high, got to 91 per tv news but was nearly 100 in the house. I'm still trying to recover, having COPD and on oxygen, heat and humidity means terrible breathing problems.
> 
> I was very lucky, the repair people got here late afternoon, they worked me in the schedule and got it going, said a capacitor had gone out. It took until the wee hours to get the temp pulled back down to comfortable.


You must have felt like there was an elephant on your chest. So glad they were able to get to you sooner than later. Hate the humidity and need to feel air moving to breath comfortably. Might be a good idea to have a backup free standing fan for emergencies.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ignore double post.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, I hope the machine is well and truly fixed when you get it back (I haven't forgotten my sewing machine "repair" experience, and in fact we rode by there this morning...I'm always tempted to throw them a one fingered salute. I refrained! But I did see an ad for another sewing store on the bus stop in front of their store and got a chuckle out of that). 

Now though off to bed for me. Hugs and blessings and I will get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, sweet dreams.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - have you ever talked the directions out loud as you knit each stitch. i find that really helps. also i have been know to stop after every repeat and read the stitches again to make sure and then i go on to the next repeat. i know it sounds tedious but for the first couple of rows it really helps me at least. there is nothing wrong with your knitting - there are just some patterns it seems we frog - knit - frog - knit a couple of times before it all sinks in. don't give up the ship. --- sam


I do that as well.... It seems that I often keep making the same mistake. Once I get it right, I do a better job of "reading" my knitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But fairly slow!


You are not in a race... slow and steady wins anyhow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Indeed! I've been looking at some patterns for Sue but haven't tried it yet.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Bonnie, I did yoga on it and it seems to be fine for the most part now, I think the epsom salt and tea tree oil did the job.
> By the way, on the topic of tea tree oil, I had an invasion of little ants and Julie, I suspended some in witch hazel and sprayed and it worked, thanks for the idea.
> Jeepers, probably a good thing you planted more, I bought some at the farmers market yesterday, to take on vaca with us.


Guess I missed that on the ants. I have just a a few tiny ones coming in bath for water and I have both of those items right there in the cabinet and a spray bottle. They best run for their lives, as I'll be spraying tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wouldn't be eating that either????


I was brought up on mutton stew- I will never voluntarily make one for myself.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have started using the online grocery shopping and enjoy it. I am happy to pay someone to carry my groceries up the ramp. I usually only order the heavy things like canned goods but have ordered some fresh items to and was pleased with the quality. I haven't tried ordering meat and doubt I will as it seems very expensive. I sure is handy. I had a nice shopping cart and would leave it at the foot of the ramp. I few weeks ago someone decided they needed it more that I so I came home with a nice load of groceries and the cart was gone. I bought another cart but it is not nearly as nice or large as the old one.


What a shame that someone took the cart. I have a nice one somewhere around with a seat on it and
a place for an umbrella. I forget about it but great for the outdoor malls or even the inside ones during the holidays when I buy more and can't run back and forth to the car. Whose grocery service re you using?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a couple places doing curb pickup now, but I don't want anybody picking out my food...if I had mobility issues it would be another thing. JoAnn's has buy online and pick up in the store, but I still prefer the shopping experience. I did order some things from fabric.com but would rather look and feel fabric when I can.


It is a matter of getting things up the 8 front steps, in my case. Not that I dislike shopping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are not in a race... slow and steady wins anyhow.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a fun evening tonight. 2 of the grandsons had birthdays in June, and the third grandson has his on Sunday. Tonight was Polish heritage night at a local minor league baseball team. The ticket included a Polish dinner of keilbasa, potato and cheese pierogies, sauerkraut, baked beans, potato salad, chocolate chunk cookies, and brownies, with lemonade, water and iced tea. Very good! We bought the boys tickets for their birthday gifts, DS, DDIL and Dd's S/O paid for their tickets. Arriana was free. Everyone had a good time. Arriana even enjoyed the fireworks afterwards with earplugs!
> 
> I am caught up and ready for bed.


What a great idea and a delicious one too. I don't think I've had a complete Polish meal since Chicago days. I can duplicate that all except the pierogies. Mom loved going to our minor league games. They always have a lot of family fun and entertainment and great fireworks. A night game is about all I can handle in this heat. Hope your legs were rested up and not too much walking.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim is still healing and regaining his strength. Hopefully he will also regain his confidence in himself and his ability to move himself with reasonable safety.
> 
> Today is also his 19th birthday. It did not go as he had anticipated because we will celebrate with many of his ''special'' friends at an all-church picnic at the pavilion out behind the church in the park-like setting purchased a few years ago. He will be quite surprised because he's expecting to spend the afternoon and evening with just his mom. Saturdays have long been a time of special sharing for just the two of them. Ben works Tuesday through Saturday until evening-time; he usually joins them later after work.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to Tim and hope he feels a little stronger and more confident every day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I can't believe the taxi driver wouldn't help by carrying the groceries up the stairs, what poor service.
> 
> I don't know if any of you are familiar with the show Timber Kings, they built beautiful log homes & deliver them all over the world. They are based near Williams Lake, BC & I heard today their building yard burned


That is a real pity. I assume it is because of the fires and not an accident. I hope they did not lose *all* of their lumber. I am familiar with them as were considering a log home for our CO land at one point. We toured some Satterwhite Homes here in TX just because they were more prevalent.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Our Naturalist says Everyone should get out and walk in the grass barefoot, it grounds us and reminds us where we came from and reconnects us with the earth. I go barefoot out front all the time, even on hot days I walk across the street, but I NEVER walk in the backyard barefoot. Anyway, if nothing else it toughens up our soles, and our souls maybe too. lolol


I go barefoot in the house but rarely outside. Concrete gets too hot and too many creepy crawlies possible in the grass. One encounter with fire ants is enough. I do sometimes run out to the mailbox. Up north, I did that even in the snow. Now I have a machine to get rid of tough skin and lots of lotions for soft feet.... not that I remember to use it often.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> I can relate to that, my parents owned a grocery store in the 60s, and I would help after school. I would write out the orders phoned in, and my father would deliver them round the neighbourhood. We lived in a small seaside village at that time and everyone knew each other, and their business lol!
> At our wedding we discovered that one of Stus cousins , wife's family lived in our village and the grandkids would come to our shop for candy. Quite a coincidence as we never knew the connection until then. Small world!


It is! You are right about the small towns. Hard to get away with anything because everyone knows you and your kin!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Pantyhose have a really good second use, they're good for tying up your roses or plants with stakes. ????????I hate wearing tight clothing, especially pantyhose, stupid invention!


My girls never wear hose of any kind. (Well, Dre'a may have to wear them with skirt uniform... I'm not sure) When working, I must have had them in every color known to man. There was a pretty strict dress code back in the day. Casual Friday was a real novelty and don't even think about wearing jeans. Now, I can usually get away with knee highs (finally found some) In closed shoes, I need a sock of some kind to be comfortable. Otherwise, it is barefoot or sandals. Bras are not high on my list and pretty much live in just a cami since surgery 7 years ago. I think that one rib may have been put back just a tiny, tiny bit off and I can't stand a band around me.... This abdominal binder was surely invented by the devil himself. Dr. realizes I can't stand it and has said I can forego unless doing something strenuous. That pretty much guarantees I will never do anything strenuous again! (I do put it on over clothes, less irritating, if I feel I need some support, but I'm content to be done with any heavy lifting.)


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a shame that someone took the cart. I have a nice one somewhere around with a seat on it and
> a place for an umbrella. I forget about it but great for the outdoor malls or even the inside ones during the holidays when I buy more and can't run back and forth to the car. Whose grocery service re you using?


I use Amazon and have been pleased with them. I have a bad foot that makes walking painful so I measure my steps and every little bit helps. My cart wasn't as fancy as you mention. It was just a big box shaped canvas bag on wheels. I could get a lot of bags of groceries in it and it was such a big help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks to everyone for their good wishes for Tim's birthday. I will remember to share them with him tomorrow morning. I think that Susan will be interested in taking him to morning services at church tomorrow. She is contemplating returning to her office at Elm soon. She has not been there on a regular, daily, basis since before Tim's surgery; and GED classes have been out for summer break, so the building has been very quiet most days--especially when I've been the only one in the building at the start of the day's meal preps. Help usually comes in but sometimes they don't. Then it really gets interesting and I draft the first few regulars who show up a trifle early for lunch to help with serving..
> 
> I've been reminded again today of the loneliness of many of my regulars, especially the single men, who seem to begin thriving now (at least, psychologically) when hugs from a grandmother/caring aunt figure become available to them. Sometimes they seek being close to me for a pat on the arm or a hug without anything ever coming across as inappropriate or ''groping''. Often it seems as if I have a whole room--half the size of basketball court--peopled with needy human beings. Folks who are in need of the interaction with a caring relative. Then they begin to tell me about themselves, mostly their past and present, for now. Hopefully someday they may see a future for themselves that they want to share. Then, perhaps, they begin to see the direction/steps to take for a better future for themselves. I hope so for their sakes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are definitely earning your place in heaven with all your kindness & work making so many meals


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My girls never wear hose of any kind. (Well, Dre'a may have to wear them with skirt uniform... I'm not sure) When working, I must have had them in every color known to man. There was a pretty strict dress code back in the day. Casual Friday was a real novelty and don't even think about wearing jeans. Now, I can usually get away with knee highs (finally found some) In closed shoes, I need a sock of some kind to be comfortable. Otherwise, it is barefoot or sandals. Bras are not high on my list and pretty much live in just a cami since surgery 7 years ago. I think that one rib may have been put back just a tiny, tiny bit off and I can't stand a band around me.... This abdominal binder was surely invented by the devil himself. Dr. realizes I can't stand it and has said I can forego unless doing something strenuous. That pretty much guarantees I will never do anything strenuous again! (I do put it on over clothes, less irritating, if I feel I need some support, but I'm content to be done with any heavy lifting.)


You're reminding me of the dress code back in the 50s-60s when you wouldn't be ''dressed'' unless you had the girdles, suspenders and stockings on.
So glad those days are past, and I now live in jeans, comfy slacks, and shorts tee shirts bare feet in summer, or sandals. Not a fan of dresses and skirts unless it's a special occasion. My outfit for the funeral is a black jacket and pants with a nice plain coloured top, underneath. The black clothing is getting quite a lot of wear this past year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to the football today and was comfortable for the whole game. Think I am better- almost a week since I last felt unwell and my appetite is almost normal (would be nice if it didn't go back to normal as I did eat too much!).
> 
> We played the second team and won! Very unexpected for us this year. Hopefully we can play as well next week against the 3rd team (and if they dare win tomorrow they will be 2nd) as we play the team I that hate the most! And some of my siblings might be there barracking for the nasty team as well as a good friend of mine.


Glad you are feeling so much better.

A little family rivalry, hey? We have that in our family too! When we first moved to TX, land of the Cowboys, my Dad was a huge Green Bay Packer fan. Whoever's team won was on the phone rubbing it in the second the game was over.... I'm not into football, except for college rivalries, but am a huge hockey fan so certainly have favorites.

I'm going to be joining you in the weight loss game. Met with Dr. Friday and he pretty much said I was going to have to cut calories if I wanted to lose any weight because I still can't do much/any exercise that involves core so can't do anything to obtain a flat abdomen. I can walk, and even walk in pool, which will help, but not nearly enough. No crunches no sit-ups., no stretches, NADA...... The indentation of scar is at muscle level so the surrounding sides are fatty tissue. I guess I need to melt about 25-30 pounds away if I want to get back in my old clothes and have a level belly. Another 20 if I want my youthful figure back but that is unrealistic and probably not even healthy. I've only dieted once in life and that was because the whole family did a challenge and I wanted to support them. Even the grands were doing it and they don't need to lose an ounce, just doing the exercise part to tone and firm It was a fun thing and really more of a health kick. Since I don't do the cooking, it should be interesting, but I *will* do it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, Tim has not yet started to work on day-rehab. Will check up with surgeon on Tuesday of next week for first time after surgery almost 3 weeks ago. Then it's 5 days a week, for at least 6 weeks and possibly into September, if needed. The ''rigid nails'', just above the knees, definitely project out into the side of the femur's skin covering on both legs. He does not indicate that there is pain at the site. We have no reason to expect that he will make less than a complete recovery as usual.
> 
> I think that he really enjoyed getting out of the house for a couple of hours today. It has become rather boring for him not to be out among large groups of people (adults) that he is used to seeing and talking and interacting with multiple times a day. As for the picnic, he was primarily interested in the pizza that his mom had bought and in getting to eat the pumpkin pie I'd made from some of the pumpkin that I'd put up last fall.
> 
> ...


You are truly amazing to continue working so hard at your age, I hope you don't run yourself too raggd


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't think you ever have an unbusy day. BTW, the delphiniums are just spectacular, as are all the flowers. It is such a treat to see the northern flower I knew as a child. We have lots of pretty things here, but I miss so many of the bulbs, peonies and such that I used to grow.


I love peonies, they smell so good but it always seems they just get into bloom when we get a big wind or rain & they are gone????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sheep meats have different levels in age and tenderness, Lamb is young up to 12 months, most sweetest and best cut is the leg. We have it often and love it, with roast veg, peas, gravy and mint sauce yum!!
> Next is hogget which 1-2 years, it's ok too. Then there's mutton, which is older and needs to be done low and slow cooked best as it's getting a bit ancient by then.


Maybe if I knew how to cook it I would like it but I've never cooked it & having bottled so many lambs as a kid, would find it hard to eat them


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who don't venture onto the Main Digest, I had a lovely visit this morning from Fan.
> This is part of what she brought me- two times one of my favourite quilting blocks, on pillow cases. (for my birthday next week)


Those are just lovely and much more animated than my Sunbonnet Sue pattern. (I see some material that I have in the green one.) What a special birthday present. I think something made from the heart is he very best kind of gift. Happy Birthday in advance.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I remember the smallpox "gun"! A nurse came to school and lined us all up. My scar is no longer noticeable but it was for a long time. I've forgotten if you said why they won't prescribe Ativan? I took that years ago and it worked well but then switched to Xanax (forget why). And I forgot to call the doc again...!


I have a small smallpox scar but my BCG scar is huge & everywhere I had a pimple when it was oozing is also a scar as I must have scratched at night & to top it off, the vaccine wasn't any good that year & it didn't give me immunity????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe if I knew how to cook it I would like it but I've never cooked it & having bottled so many lambs as a kid, would find it hard to eat them


Yes can understand that feeling, but it was and is a classic Kiwi dinner for us. I go out to my friends farm and feed the lambs sometimes but it doesn't worry me as they're bred to feed us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a couple places doing curb pickup now, but I don't want anybody picking out my food...if I had mobility issues it would be another thing. JoAnn's has buy online and pick up in the store, but I still prefer the shopping experience. I did order some things from fabric.com but would rather look and feel fabric when I can.


I've bought quite a lot of fabric- fabric.com & connecting threads- & yarn online- eBay & KnitPicks as there's so little choice here & prices are nuts


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> But they're a lot better than nylons and suspenders! Try wearing non-stretchy nylons (as they were when I first wore them) and a suspender belt when you have legs as long as mine....not fun!


Not to mention keeping the seams straight. So glad when those went away. (Though the garter belt did keep the tummy a little flatter and you could save the mate to the one that got run. I have long legs too so feel your pain.) I've saved all my old pantyhose and such to weave rugs for patio outside the doors. They will dry fast and not be so heavy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got a couple of pairs, just in case...oh, forgot - because I sometimes am bothered with restless legs at night DH saw an advert on TV and thought he was doing a good thing buying me a pair of black support tights for part of my Christmas! He wasn't too happy when I burst out laughing...he was lucky I didn't clock him with them! Plus they were a medium so I'd be lucky to get the gusset past my knees, not that I've even taken them out of the packet. :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are a wise lady. It is not a decision you want to make under duress or quickly. There are some that have individual condos with covered walkways to the dining room and common areas. More room nut not so great in bad weather. I visited so many different ones when I was looking for mom. There is such a wide variety and so many different offerings, floor plans, etc. Mom's had 2 bedrooms, (the second used for a game table and some special pieces of furniture plus more closet space) a kitchenette area off the LR and a small personal patio overlooking a large greenway. Some of the things I had to consider was having her near an exit door because it is mandatory that a person be able to exit on their own within a certain time frame in an emergency. There was also assigned parking, though she did not take her car. There was also a hair dresser, though mom insisted on going to one elsewhere. I also considered closeness to laundry facilities, dining room, common sitting areas and that sort of thing. Some of them had separate rooms for plants, games, etc. and an indoor pool. There are lots of activities and some side trips and usually buses to the grocery etc. Some seem to cater more to active people and others are more geared to really older with lots of handrails, room for walkers and the like. You will be inundated with phone calls after, as they all work on commission it seems. The residents will be most friendly and may even ask you to say they referred you because they get a break on their rent for each referral. Do consider whether it is a place that will let you "age in place" i.e. have more care down the line or have arrangements for outside nursing to come in, or a separate wing with additional help. They come with all levels of care... many with none. I used a free service on-line called "A Place For Mom" that helped me compare, narrow down and set up tours. Every single place will have a "special" price that is running out soon. You will quickly see what things are most important to you. It is always a good idea to think ahead and be prepared.


Lynette & you seem like DHs aunt, she always plans ahead so won't b a problem for her kids. She was in a duplex but sold that & moved to a condo that's in a complex where as you said she can " age in place" with attached assisted care & auxiliary hospital


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got a lot done today. The bowtie blocks are sewn and have a border (came out adorable if I say so myself) and one of the experimental Amish style blocks (108 pieces!) is done. I am very pleased. Will have to get pictures. Tomorrow I'm hoping to do some actual quilting. Gotta empty that box!


OMG, 108 pieces in one block! You have the patience of a saint. I look forward to photos


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would wear legging s underneath if it got to cold and I still have my thermals from when I would go home in winter but dont really need them here


 For really cold weather, I have silk long pants and long sleeved tee.... not so tight or bulky and don't stick to the outer layer either. I remember the flannel lined jeans for winter and always wanted them but was not allowed to wear jeans.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a great idea and a delicious one too. I don't think I've had a complete Polish meal since Chicago days. I can duplicate that all except the pierogies. Mom loved going to our minor league games. They always have a lot of family fun and entertainment and great fireworks. A night game is about all I can handle in this heat. Hope your legs were rested up and not too much walking.


Can't you buy perogies in the stores there? Here they are in every grocery store but we have a large number of people with Ukrainian, Polish, Russian heritage so a common food. They are one of the few things I don't make from scratch


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Great recipes. Thanks for the blueberry reminder. 
Karena


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is a real pity. I assume it is because of the fires and not an accident. I hope they did not lose *all* of their lumber. I am familiar with them as were considering a log home for our CO land at one point. We toured some Satterwhite Homes here in TX just because they were more prevalent.


It said they have 3 sites & lost 1 but I'm sure it's still a great loss


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our cabbies, wherever I lived always brought the bags to the door, demanded to help even when I said it was okay. They really worked for their tips, too bad it sounds like a lost art.


I've never used one for groceries but they have always handled all the luggage for airport trips and brought them to door on return home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I use Amazon and have been pleased with them. I have a bad foot that makes walking painful so I measure my steps and every little bit helps. My cart wasn't as fancy as you mention. It was just a big box shaped canvas bag on wheels. I could get a lot of bags of groceries in it and it was such a big help.


Too bad you lost your cart when it made things easier for you. Why would anyone need to steal something like thwt


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do own pantyhose but wear them so seldom that when I need them the elastic is usually rotten


Been there. Mo of my skirts are longer now or I wear dressy pants so can get by with knee highs most of the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes can understand that feeling, but it was and is a classic Kiwi dinner for us. I go out to my friends farm and feed the lambs sometimes but it doesn't worry me as they're bred to feed us.


I have no problem eating chicken, beef or pork & have helped butcher all of those even though we've raised all of them as well but sheep just isn't something people here really eat. Just depends what you grow up with, I guess. Same with wild meat, some won't toughs it but I don't mind if it's cooked right


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are just lovely and much more animated than my Sunbonnet Sue pattern. (I see some material that I have in the green one.) What a special birthday present. I think something made from the heart is he very best kind of gift. Happy Birthday in advance.....


Thank you, Jynx. I think they are just lovely, too. I think I forgot to mention there is also a set of flannelette sheets in the right size for my mattress- I have them now in the washing machine so we can change them, when the lady comes to help me with the housework.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> For really cold weather, I have silk long pants and long sleeved tee.... not so tight or bulky and don't stick to the outer layer either. I remember the flannel lined jeans for winter and always wanted them but was not allowed to wear jeans.


Jeans became very popular here when I was a teenage & I pretty much have lived in them my whole life. iWork uniforms for work, of course & have never worn dress clothes a lot- wedding, funerals, etc


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm watching something on CNN, (actually DH is sleeping to it ????????) it's called the Seventies, & is talking about all the TV shows from then, there were so many great shows on then, so much better than the crap that passes for TV nowdays???? Can you imagine All in the family being allowed on now? What a crazy show


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No expected tipping here either Sam although it is creeping in . Hotels have started it, some places even add a surcharge to your bill which I personally don't like as I would like the choice to be mine not forced onto me , but i do know that hairdressers always get tips some of them leave a cup or something there to nudge you along. My husband would always pay a little extra when out and tell the person to keep the change


I'm with you on it being added. Here, it is expected and our family tends to over tip since the kids did wait tables or tend bar way, way back. Now, 20% is pretty much expected, at least 15%.

Dre'as godmother was from Ireland. She used to manage some pretty big restaurants in Chicago. She would absolutely get up and help herself to tableware etc. if service was not right on top of things and would never let us tip if the service was not good. Her philosophy was that a tip was an EXTRA because the service had been EXTRA well done. In the old days, staff did not make minimum wage and tipping was heavily counted on, but I still think it needs to be earned, not expected.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have some thermal long john type tights to wear under my pants which are comfortable being cotton.
> The other problem with nylon ones is ( if you fart , you get bulges in your ankles) ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> More oversized thing in Casey. My DD1 took some of these when she was there last weekend.


Lovely pictures Kathy . Certainly wouldn't lose those needles or hook ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> In some areas of Kentucky, mutton is the specialty barbecue. The area I grew up in is well known for it.


Mutton went out of fashion here over the years and was hard to get hold of but it's now more easy to find again and if cooked right makes a lovely meal


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a much more reasonable pay for the work and what they deal with. On lady told her child(who had dropped his fork the floor under the table), no honey, that's the waitress' job. Me being a smart ass 16 at the time, said no ma'am, it's your job to teach manners and good behavior. :sm12:
> I know, shame on me.
> One of the ladies mom worked with, one evening ( I was dishwasher) took a drunk guys steak back 3 times because he kept saying it wasn't right, then when he finally liked the steak, he said the roll was hard, she threw it at him, it bounced off his head, lol, he left her $100 tip. :sm23:


One of our friends gave Dre'a a job as waitress at a very fancy place. The girls wore long evening dresses as uniforms. She was actually underage for the position, but didn't look it. She was so excited when she received a $100. tip for a round of drinks. I think she gave almost all of it away sharing with everyone!!!! Good thing she was so cute. She was a klutz at times. My brother was in town and ordered a round of champagne and was leaving a large tip for her as a birthday surprise. she managed to tip the tray over right on Sol's (the manager's) lap. He laughed it off. NO harm done. I found it rather funny that his wedding gift to her was 12 of the most beautiful champagne flutes ever.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a much more reasonable pay for the work and what they deal with. On lady told her child(who had dropped his fork the floor under the table), no honey, that's the waitress' job. Me being a smart ass 16 at the time, said no ma'am, it's your job to teach manners and good behavior. :sm12:
> I know, shame on me.
> One of the ladies mom worked with, one evening ( I was dishwasher) took a drunk guys steak back 3 times because he kept saying it wasn't right, then when he finally liked the steak, he said the roll was hard, she threw it at him, it bounced off his head, lol, he left her $100 tip. :sm23:


I was a waitress at a Country Club in a Chicago suburb. Loved Wednesdays when all the Dr.s and dentists played golf. Good tips. The ladies luncheons..... the WORST. More than once I was tempted to "accidentally" dump a tray on a few. I was not a fresh brat either. Young, but married with the two girls. After seeing that behavior, I could not stand to see people at work lunch outings trying to split the bill and nickel and dime everything and take up the staff's time. I used to just take it, pay it and then tell them all what they owed when we got back to work. (They became much more generous tippers than when left on their own!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last night , actually this morning early, about 3:30, I was still up and on the computer so the lights were on. Suddenly the door bell began to ring and ring. I ignored it. Then someone began banging on the door very hard. I went to the door and asked who it was and they identified themselves as a neighbor. Afraid they were in trouble, I opened the door a crack and saw a man, soaking wet with his shirt off. I asked him what he needed and he told me he needed gas money. Told him I couldn't help and closed the door quickly. Really should have called the police but I didn't. Anyway, I was very uncomfortable with the whole experience. Monday I will report it to the office and see what they have to say. Anyway, just scary.


NO, NO, NO. First, never open the door to a stranger and certainly not at that hour. Second, the police work 24/7. Call NOW. Not the emergency line, since they are long gone but report it NOW. You can report to the office on Monday if you like, but I'll bet they are manned on the week-ends as well. They pretty much need to be in case there is a problem.

EDIT. If we haven't all scared you enough, here is another thought. You have a ramp. That could signal to someone that the people inside are elderly, or handicapped, maybe an easy target. Just one more hard reality and why you need to be even more cautious.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Veal isn't a bad thing, I've never eaten much, mainly because of lack of availability. Angora goat would be great, skeins and skeins of yarn... :sm24:


Absolutely love veal and it is hard to find. The meat loaf mix in the store used to be 1/3 ea of veal, beef and pork. Veal Oscar, my standard order at a good eatery. THEN ...... When DD was in college at Trinity, she became a bit of an activist for human and animal rights. I was given a list of things I could not do for humane reasons. No pizzas from Dominos and no veal. It about broke my heart but I was so glad to see he take an interest that I didn't order for years. She is 50 now. Hope she has forgotten because I will order if I see it on the menu!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my!! I'm so glad that you closed that door quick, please, never do that again, that could have been awful. I'm so very glad you are safe.
> I want one of those doorbells that I can see on my phone the person at the door, I think that would be very handy if not too expensive and if it really does work.


It works. I don't have one but several in the neighborhood do and use it from the office to monitor activity at home.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a busy week so wasn't able to be on much. I went from home to Avila, IN for a load going to Chicago area, then from there to Jonesboro, MO. (10 +11th). From there I went up to Hannibal, MO for a load that proved to be too large for my van (85 miles NE). Next load took me from there to Moberly, MO (70 miles west) with a load going to Valparaiso, IN. (12th). Sent me to South Elgin, IL the next day for a load going to Nashville. Picked it up, went 13 miles and was called to take it to ABF (across from pick up) as they didn't want it going expedite. It was an ABF load but the shipper took offense in it going Panther, is my guess. Even though we are part of ARCBest (ABF). After that, off to South Bend, IN for a load going to Denton, TX. It swapped in St Louis because of time constraints. (13+14th). After a night's sleep, I got a load out of SL going to Rocky Hill, CT. A weekend load delivering Monday morning, so am able to take my time. Good thing, as I've been out of sorts this week. Not sure why, just not feeling up to par. Was able to travel on some back roads through the PA mountains so that helped to calm my soul a bit. Love the mountains! I stopped early midway through PA as I was getting tired.
> 
> ...


Good Grief! You should be worn out. That was one hectic schedule. I agree on the mountains being good for the soul and PA is really beautiful. Hope you get to feeling better.

DH was driving through there many years ago and ran in to Mohammed Ali running the road all alone. That is where he trained for fights. It is also where he found one of our favorite sandwich recipes. Must ask him to make that tomorrow as probably not diet friendly and I start in earnest Monday.

Love the needles and see that the piece of knitting set a record for the owner.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> More oversized thing in Casey. My DD1 took some of these when she was there last weekend.


WILD! Lived in IL a long time and never knew Casey. Must look it up next time we are that way, probably in Sept. Oct.

MY friend and I sat in a big rocker for a picture when we were in Branson but not THAT big. You did need to climb steps to get into it, but still.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was kind of interesting. --- sam
> 
> https://boxedwaterisbetter.com/pages/retree?gclid=COyZvsvLjNUCFQ6paQodyJkMYg


I'll have to share with girls. They both use bottled water and could easily switch to this. Good cause but I drink out of the tap.... except for Propel when I need a flavor to get enough down my gullet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll have to share with girls. They both use bottled water and could easily switch to this. Good cause but I drink out of the tap.... except for Propel when I need a flavor to get enough down my gullet.


I drink tap water too , ours tastes nice not like some I've tasted , and in the winter months it is so cold just perfect


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lynette, I think you use Roku for Tv, not sure if anyone else does. I saw this on FB
> 
> https://blog.roku.com/blog/2017/01/25/roku-channels-hidden-gems/?utm_source=organic_social&utm_medium=facebook


Love the channel to play when not home to Relax My Dog....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Jynx thank you, my friend was a real character and there will be lots of funny stories told for sure. I just got the photo albums out and had a good giggle and tears over ourselves back in the 1960s. Colleen was a huge Elvis fan and had the entire collection of his records, so I bet some Elvis will be played on Wednesday. I'm looking forward to catchup with our co workers, although it's a sad event.


 :sm24: Bittersweet for sure, but a good time to catch up and celebrate her life. (My SIL is Tennessee boy and has the same accent/voice as Elvis. Love to hear him sing a bit of one of the old songs.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sheep meats have different levels in age and tenderness, Lamb is young up to 12 months, most sweetest and best cut is the leg. We have it often and love it, with roast veg, peas, gravy and mint sauce yum!!
> Next is hogget which 1-2 years, it's ok too. Then there's mutton, which is older and needs to be done low and slow cooked best as it's getting a bit ancient by then.


Lots of mutton served in the Army during WWII. My Dad, FIL and any other service man from that generation would not have mutton in the house!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She has a dilemma, middle son bought her a giant bone , I'm talking Fred Flintstone size , last night she wouldn't come inside because of this bone so i picked it up and threw it in the house easier than picking her up ???? only problem it hit the floor and broke into 2 pieces , so her dilemma today is which one does she guard from me when I go in the garden. She stands over one and stares at the other , and of course I have to tease her???? she got fed up and hid one behind the fuchsia bush


Haha funny. Awww Mishka. :sm19: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Eggs, toast and bacon, sounds pretty good to me.
> I am having problems with loss of sensation in my hands.


I wonder what would be causing that? Hope that has stopped by now. Is is due to the cold weather.?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I remember the smallpox "gun"! A nurse came to school and lined us all up. My scar is no longer noticeable but it was for a long time. I've forgotten if you said why they won't prescribe Ativan? I took that years ago and it worked well but then switched to Xanax (forget why). And I forgot to call the doc again...!


Because Ativan is addictive. I know Sam's Dr. prescribes it. I hate that I can't get it except when in the hospital because it works the best for me with no side effects. At my age there are worse things than to be addicted to a free pill that makes life easier!!!! I may talk to Dr. about it next time I visit but she is not going to be receptive because I will no longer take the Paroxetine she would prefer. It didn't do anything that I noticed and gave me unpleasant side effects. I tried it for a year along with the Xanax. No need to double up and I don't want to go through the unpleasant side effects every time I try something at her request so no more experimentation. There are three classes of that type drug and it has been pretty much been proven that two don't really work for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It always amazes me that the tip is part of their wages & the restaurant doesn't have to pay minimum wage. Here the tip is considered a bonus, not part of the wage.


And here too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a couple places doing curb pickup now, but I don't want anybody picking out my food...if I had mobility issues it would be another thing. JoAnn's has buy online and pick up in the store, but I still prefer the shopping experience. I did order some things from fabric.com but would rather look and feel fabric when I can.


The Kroger's curbside pick-up is done by you. They just pull it and have it ready. I doubt we would ever use, but an interesting concept. I want to feel the fabric or yarn too, but have learned which sites I can trust. Keepsake has good quality at good prices for material. There are a couple yarn places I have visited that will do a shipment to me but then I don't get to peruse the sale racks.... If it is a brand name and is returnable, I would because can't always find what I need in the store here. It is small. Used to trust KnitPicks but have not ordered since new ownership. Deramores out of England has also been reliable. Mostly I need to use what I have.... which is way too much.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got a lot done today. The bowtie blocks are sewn and have a border (came out adorable if I say so myself) and one of the experimental Amish style blocks (108 pieces!) is done. I am very pleased. Will have to get pictures. Tomorrow I'm hoping to do some actual quilting. Gotta empty that box!


108 pieces! That l I have to see. Will try to take a picture of my very plain old-fashioned Sunbonnet Sue block. I am cutting fabric.... just taking a long time but have a stack set aside for you. Is there something in particular (color) that would fill a hole or just need more variety? Some I have are too lightweight because I do use some for foundations or to do what are called nun quilts, all out of shirting and some are from swaps or from donations at Sr. center so I did not purchase and can't guarantee the quality, but can usually tell by feel and a few are just colors or prints I don't like but someone else might. I purchased a bunch of Amish solids but haven't finished the quilts that they are bought for so don't know what will be scrap. Some I have lots more of, some not, so don't be afraid to ask if you need more of a particular one to make something work. Will get one box off by end of this week so PM me mailing address. 
I'm trying to do big cuts for Heidi for pillowcase dresses as well but can only stand at cutting board for so long each day. didn't make it upstairs today at al and not much yesterday with Dr. appointment and shopping.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I use Amazon and have been pleased with them. I have a bad foot that makes walking painful so I measure my steps and every little bit helps. My cart wasn't as fancy as you mention. It was just a big box shaped canvas bag on wheels. I could get a lot of bags of groceries in it and it was such a big help.


Bought mine at Canton several years back and kept in car for when we ended up shopping unexpectedly like flea markets or farmer's market or art show. The seat comes in handy for those things because my back wears out and a seat is not always available.

I haven't checked Amazon out. We are so close to so many great stores, but it might b a good deal for bulk items price wise.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our cabbies, wherever I lived always brought the bags to the door, demanded to help even when I said it was okay. They really worked for their tips, too bad it sounds like a lost art.


Ah but here tipping is not the norm so they wouldn't expect a tip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> You're reminding me of the dress code back in the 50s-60s when you wouldn't be ''dressed'' unless you had the girdles, suspenders and stockings on.
> So glad those days are past, and I now live in jeans, comfy slacks, and shorts tee shirts bare feet in summer, or sandals. Not a fan of dresses and skirts unless it's a special occasion. My outfit for the funeral is a black jacket and pants with a nice plain coloured top, underneath. The black clothing is getting quite a lot of wear this past year.


Swore I would never wear a girdle but have bought some elastic pants per Dr order. Can't wait to burn them. A nice snug elastic cami over the area seems comfortable and about all I can handle in the heat. I live in jeans and tees and plaid shirts, yoga clothes and comfy clothes as well. Glad we are not doing a funeral for mom. My black pants suit bought for Dad's funeral is beautiful black with a red satin collar and cuffs and some small red embroidery and jewels one spot on jacket. I was just recovering from cancer operation at the time and was 40 pounds slighter for surgery an chemo so good chance I can't get into it ever again. I wore it once and plan on taking it to a resale shop. I do have a couple long knit skirts and some knit or very lightweight dresses that are what I call "uniforms" for summer because they are loose and even more comfortable than any waistband in this heat..... When I worked, I had many sild suits and so any work clothes I never had to repeat an outfit in a month's time When I stopped, I gave 3 big garbage bags to women's shelter for those seeking work and another couple to a friend who was still working. Time for another big clean out. I am also a shoe freak and always wore heels. but into flats and comfort for everyday when I have them on at all. can't where any thong sandals, but other than than, love to shoe shop. Guess I got that from mom and French Grandmother as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She has a dilemma, middle son bought her a giant bone , I'm talking Fred Flintstone size , last night she wouldn't come inside because of this bone so i picked it up and threw it in the house easier than picking her up ???? only problem it hit the floor and broke into 2 pieces , so her dilemma today is which one does she guard from me when I go in the garden. She stands over one and stares at the other , and of course I have to tease her???? she got fed up and hid one behind the fuchsia bush


Smart girl- how funny.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love peonies, they smell so good but it always seems they just get into bloom when we get a big wind or rain & they are gone????


We had an entire row along 1/2 acre property line at one of my folks' house and they were always in full bloom at Memorial Day so I would take a frog and fill a huge crystal bowl with nothing but the flower when they were at races. It did smell wonderful. We had both but I liked the lighter ones best.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a small smallpox scar but my BCG scar is huge & everywhere I had a pimple when it was oozing is also a scar as I must have scratched at night & to top it off, the vaccine wasn't any good that year & it didn't give me immunity????


What is BCG?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and why is that? when you go out to eat don't you tip the waitperson? --- sam


No-maybe for exceptional service. May be appreciated but it is never expected.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will make sure I mention it this time- my next appointment is just tomorrow morning.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No expected tipping here either Sam although it is creeping in . Hotels have started it, some places even add a surcharge to your bill which I personally don't like as I would like the choice to be mine not forced onto me , but i do know that hairdressers always get tips some of them leave a cup or something there to nudge you along. My husband would always pay a little extra when out and tell the person to keep the change


And it was more expected in the UK than here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, next time you see your doctor, be sure to mention this to her. Sounds like you are getting carpal tunnel syndrome. Not unexpected with your age group, use of sticks or walker to lean upon, and all your knitting. All these things put pressure on the carpal tunnel and can result in the loss of sensation you are having. Thankfully, can easily be helped.
> Tipping is expected here, usually 15% - 20% of the cost of the meal, when you are eating out, provided, of course, that your server gave good service. Waitresses and waiters are poorly paid and have a certain per cent of their wages deducted for taxes of what they expect that they will get from tips. The rationale is that it is expected that they make up the difference from tips. It is a hard life to be a waiter or waitress.


Whereas here the wage is (just) enough to live on. Had no idea the expected tip was so high.

I struggle with compulsory tips. If you have to tip to get good service next time you go somewhere and it is needed for them to survive what is the difference with going to a country which bribes you for a service to enable the person to survive? But then as I haven't ever lived in a country with compulsory tipping maybe I am missing something.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is too bad, and sad.
> Seems that sheep are actually more sustainable, and versatile, you can use the milk and the fleece while keeping the animal productive, cows you can only use the milk unless you butcher them to use the leather or the meat. Doesn't seem like a well thought out thing to me.


And cows are very bad for the environment- they produce huge amounts of methane gas which impacts negatively on the ozone layer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lynette & you seem like DHs aunt, she always plans ahead so won't b a problem for her kids. She was in a duplex but sold that & moved to a condo that's in a complex where as you said she can " age in place" with attached assisted care & auxiliary hospital


I am a great planner, but not for me so much..... I gave mom every opportunity to stay in her home with hired help, cleaning lady, etc. but she refused to admit there was a problem until it just was not possible to accommodate her wishes any longer. I knew if she dropped any more weight , the Dr would have to report her and he had told me from day one she needed home health. I knew she wasn't that bad so did not pursue a part-tie caregiver until after her fall and a stint in rehab, where she also did not participate. I also knew I could not trust her to call me when there was problem, even though I was less than a block away. I learned a lot doing the ground work so I could just present to the brothers and have it narrowed down to a couple for mom to look at when we finally told her she could not stay in house any longer. She knew it was true, but it took 3 of us tellig her she had no choice before she gave in and accepted it. I would so much rather she had gone and toured herself and had more input. Maybe she would have done it sooner and it would have been so much better for her. it is a mistake to put off until an absolute necessity. Better to make the adjustment when you are still in good health, can make friends more easily and make your own wishes well known. My poor girls will have a mess because DH and I don't agree on what we need so are getting nothing prepared. It will all boil down to who goes first!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Last night , actually this morning early, about 3:30, I was still up and on the computer so the lights were on. Suddenly the door bell began to ring and ring. I ignored it. Then someone began banging on the door very hard. I went to the door and asked who it was and they identified themselves as a neighbor. Afraid they were in trouble, I opened the door a crack and saw a man, soaking wet with his shirt off. I asked him what he needed and he told me he needed gas money. Told him I couldn't help and closed the door quickly. Really should have called the police but I didn't. Anyway, I was very uncomfortable with the whole experience. Monday I will report it to the office and see what they have to say. Anyway, just scary.


Oh my goodness! :sm06: I am glad he didnt push past you, anything could have happened. I gather you dont have a screen door? Most houses here do, mine is a security screen and I do not unlock it for anyone, but can talk and see and then shut main door. Yes I think I would have called the police. Very scary for you, glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Can't you buy perogies in the stores there? Here they are in every grocery store but we have a large number of people with Ukrainian, Polish, Russian heritage so a common food. They are one of the few things I don't make from scratch


Possibly in a specialty store but there was a much larger Polish population in the Chicago/Indiana/Wisconsin area than here. We have good kolaches. There is a Greek Food Festival and a German one but no Polish that I am aware of.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have no problem eating chicken, beef or pork & have helped butcher all of those even though we've raised all of them as well but sheep just isn't something people here really eat. Just depends what you grow up with, I guess. Same with wild meat, some won't toughs it but I don't mind if it's cooked right


G is not a hunter but we have friends who do and, if cooked right, I am quite fond of wild game. There was even a store near our first apartment in Chicago that sold only wild meat.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Jynx. I think they are just lovely, too. I think I forgot to mention there is also a set of flannelette sheets in the right size for my mattress- I have them now in the washing machine so we can change them, when the lady comes to help me with the housework.


That will help keep you toasty at night. Sweet dreams on your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeans became very popular here when I was a teenage & I pretty much have lived in them my whole life. iWork uniforms for work, of course & have never worn dress clothes a lot- wedding, funerals, etc


Until I was on my own and bought them myself... no jeans. I live in them now. Mostly stretch ones. My first pair had railroad stripes Stirrup pants we big when I was finishing high school but not IN school.... only skirts.... and that was true in college as well. If the profs only knew how many times I had a bathing suit under trench coat because we were going to sunbathe on house roof after class!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm watching something on CNN, (actually DH is sleeping to it ????????) it's called the Seventies, & is talking about all the TV shows from then, there were so many great shows on then, so much better than the crap that passes for TV nowdays???? Can you imagine All in the family being allowed on now? What a crazy show


Pretty politically incorrect and that is what made it wonderful. It broke a lot of ground. We just watched one on all the super hero characters, Superman, Wonder Woman, The Hulk, etc. and how putting on the tights started a whole new genre.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a much more reasonable pay for the work and what they deal with. On lady told her child(who had dropped his fork the floor under the table), no honey, that's the waitress' job. Me being a smart ass 16 at the time, said no ma'am, it's your job to teach manners and good behavior. :sm12:
> I know, shame on me.
> One of the ladies mom worked with, one evening ( I was dishwasher) took a drunk guys steak back 3 times because he kept saying it wasn't right, then when he finally liked the steak, he said the roll was hard, she threw it at him, it bounced off his head, lol, he left her $100 tip. :sm23:


Does that mean that throwing a roll at the servers head is the way to get good tips?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I drink tap water too , ours tastes nice not like some I've tasted , and in the winter months it is so cold just perfect


And a whole lot cheaper!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Almost 5 AM and finally caught up. Even the kittens have given up on me! One managed to go upstairs without me and the air conditioner must have blown door closed. I knew it was too quiet and they weren't crawling all over me, but it was few hours before e did a serious search. After that they were very frisky and then settled down one laying on my neck and the other next to legs. Now they are waiting on bed. Guess I'd better get there because I really do want to spend most of tomorrow in studio.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And it was more expected in the UK than here.


I must admit I don't like to be forced into tipping , we have a minimum wage here and I know it's not perfect but a lot more people than hotel / restaurant staff get paid it and they don't get tips . We seem to be picking up customs from other countries that I personally don't like , take prom night , never used to be called that here but now it's a tradition and the amount of money some people spend is ridiculous they are ending up in debt just to keep up with each other on a gown that will only be worn once . I feel so sorry for people who just cannot afford all this 
Teacher gifts is another , I got embarrassed at what people were sending as gifts , I told parents a little hand made card or picture from child was thank you enough . Shops here have jumped on the bandwagon , they have been selling thank you cards and gifts for the last month


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you are feeling so much better.
> 
> A little family rivalry, hey? We have that in our family too! When we first moved to TX, land of the Cowboys, my Dad was a huge Green Bay Packer fan. Whoever's team won was on the phone rubbing it in the second the game was over.... I'm not into football, except for college rivalries, but am a huge hockey fan so certainly have favorites.
> 
> I'm going to be joining you in the weight loss game. Met with Dr. Friday and he pretty much said I was going to have to cut calories if I wanted to lose any weight because I still can't do much/any exercise that involves core so can't do anything to obtain a flat abdomen. I can walk, and even walk in pool, which will help, but not nearly enough. No crunches no sit-ups., no stretches, NADA...... The indentation of scar is at muscle level so the surrounding sides are fatty tissue. I guess I need to melt about 25-30 pounds away if I want to get back in my old clothes and have a level belly. Another 20 if I want my youthful figure back but that is unrealistic and probably not even healthy. I've only dieted once in life and that was because the whole family did a challenge and I wanted to support them. Even the grands were doing it and they don't need to lose an ounce, just doing the exercise part to tone and firm It was a fun thing and really more of a health kick. Since I don't do the cooking, it should be interesting, but I *will* do it.


Well I do the 5:2 diet which my GP loves. She remarked that my cholesterol (which was not up but was at the top end of OK) had dropped and asked what I had done. Told her I was on 5:2 and she that would do it. Apparently fasting is very good or lowering cholesterol. So maybe you could try that- you may need to allow extra calories for a while on the fasting days if you still need the protein daily for healing. So maybe it would work well enough to get you of the statins that you want to convince your doctor to let you stop.

I'm beginning it again tomorrow after a 6 week hiatus. See how I go and then decide whether to start on 1 fasting day a week for a couple of weeks or go straight to 2.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes can understand that feeling, but it was and is a classic Kiwi dinner for us. I go out to my friends farm and feed the lambs sometimes but it doesn't worry me as they're bred to feed us.


Same here it is just a normal meat for us. Used to be cheap but not so now.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, next time you see your doctor, be sure to mention this to her. Sounds like you are getting carpal tunnel syndrome. Not unexpected with your age group, use of sticks or walker to lean upon, and all your knitting. All these things put pressure on the carpal tunnel and can result in the loss of sensation you are having. Thankfully, can easily be helped.
> Tipping is expected here, usually 15% - 20% of the cost of the meal, when you are eating out, provided, of course, that your server gave good service. Waitresses and waiters are poorly paid and have a certain per cent of their wages deducted for taxes of what they expect that they will get from tips. The rationale is that it is expected that they make up the difference from tips. It is a hard life to be a waiter or waitress.


Carpal tunnel syndrome is definitely a possibility.

Have you had a blood test lately? If diabetic, neuropathy could be setting in.

Just something to consider if not Carpal tunnel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good Grief! You should be worn out. That was one hectic schedule. I agree on the mountains being good for the soul and PA is really beautiful. Hope you get to feeling better.
> 
> DH was driving through there many years ago and ran in to Mohammed Ali running the road all alone. That is where he trained for fights. It is also where he found one of our favorite sandwich recipes. Must ask him to make that tomorrow as probably not diet friendly and I start in earnest Monday.
> 
> Love the needles and see that the piece of knitting set a record for the owner.


Hope he didn't injure Mohammed Ali too much by running into him :sm01:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did he just look at you and say "what"


How did you guess?!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just realised I've been rattling about in last week's KTP! Now found you all again and I've got 21 pages to catch up...I thought you were all very quiet! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What is BCG?


The vaccination against TB


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is sad about the timber yard.
> And I doubt that many taxi drivers here would carry shopping in as part of a service. I would like to think that they would but I highly doubt it.


We have a dedicated phone in our supermarket where you can call for a taxi and I've seen the drivers loading the shopping into the boot (trunk) so I would presume they would help unload it too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've got tights and not leggings and so rarely need something under my trousers that I'm not buying leggings until and if I kill all the tights. And as they are a heavy denier they don't die easily. Tights here are only heavy denier (smaller denier are panty hose not tights).


That's interesting..here they are all just tights or (if you're posh!) panty hose. :sm17:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Oh dear!!! He's very lucky that he didn't get just coal for the next several Christmas's. :sm23:
> I'm sure there wasn't a repeat of that gift ever again. lol


It was just last Christmas, so who knows!! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must admit I don't like to be forced into tipping , we have a minimum wage here and I know it's not perfect but a lot more people than hotel / restaurant staff get paid it and they don't get tips . We seem to be picking up customs from other countries that I personally don't like , take prom night , never used to be called that here but now it's a tradition and the amount of money some people spend is ridiculous they are ending up in debt just to keep up with each other on a gown that will only be worn once . I feel so sorry for people who just cannot afford all this
> Teacher gifts is another , I got embarrassed at what people were sending as gifts , I told parents a little hand made card or picture from child was thank you enough . Shops here have jumped on the bandwagon , they have been selling thank you cards and gifts for the last month


I agree with you on all that. If someone is doing their job while it is nice to be thanked (and should be) only if they do a job over and above what is expected should be rewarded with a tip etc. They are being paid to do the job- but of course in our cases they are receiving an OK income- not good but one that can be lived on. So why should we routinely tip? Or give gifts.
Actually here nurses are not meant to take gifts given to them personally in case it is seen as bribery so I wonder if the same would apply to teachers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We have a dedicated phone in our supermarket where you can call for a taxi and I've seen the drivers loading the shopping into the boot (trunk) so I would presume they would help unload it too.


I used a taxi in London they would put it in the boot and sometimes take it out but not inside the house. Sometimes they would move it off the footpath.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's interesting..here they are all just tights or (if you're posh!) panty hose. :sm17:


And that is why I clarified waht I meant! We were confused for a while as people talked about tights which were thin- until we realised that you didn't distinguish between panty-hose and tights.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> That's interesting..here they are all just tights or (if you're posh!) panty hose. :sm17:


Here the panty hose are the nylons as such and the tights are the thicker and coloured ones.... sometimes they are ribbed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And that is why I clarified waht I meant! We were confused for a while as people talked about tights which were thin- until we realised that you didn't distinguish between panty-hose and tights.


I did put tights / pantyhose in my original post as I know they are called pantyhose in other countries and are starting to be called that here too now


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did put tights / pantyhose in my original post as I know they are called pantyhose in other countries and are starting to be called that here too now


I did notice that you used both and wondered if you got the difference or thought they were just different terms for the same thing- instead of almost the same thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am off to bed. I have a head cold and starting to feel like crap. Everyone around me has had a cold over the last couple of weeks so I guess it is my turn. :sm19: Night all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never known anything about Roku and found the link Bonnie provided very interesting. I'm thinking this might be a nice addition for us.
I'm thinking I might get the Roku Express and give it a try especially since I already have netflix & amazon accounts that I use on my computer.
I know there have been some shows that I've watched that I think DH would enjoy.


Dreamweaver said:


> Love the channel to play when not home to Relax My Dog....


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never known anything about Roku and found the link Bonnie provided very interesting. I'm thinking this might be a nice addition for us.
> I'm thinking I might get the Roku Express and give it a try especially since I already have netflix & amazon accounts that I use on my computer.
> I know there have been some shows that I've watched that I think DH would enjoy.


Have it, and it is GREAT! Watch what I want, when I want, how much I want. Can pick it up where I left off, especially if I doze off, get a phone call, or get lost in my needlework and think I missed something important.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input Teddy bear! It really does sound good. Most of the time, except when watching the news, I have ended up watching either netflix or amazon on my computer because I of the crap on tv during the day so Roku is certainly in my future. Just want to couble check what will work best on my tv and I can do that thanks to the info that Bonnie posted.


Teddy bear said:


> Have it, and it is GREAT! Watch what I want, when I want, how much I want. Can pick it up where I left off, especially if I doze off, get a phone call, or get lost in my needlework and think I missed something important.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am off to bed. I have a head cold and starting to feel like crap. Everyone around me has had a cold over the last couple of weeks so I guess it is my turn. :sm19: Night all.


Hope you get a good nights sleep Cathy and wake up feeling better


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a matter of getting things up the 8 front steps, in my case. Not that I dislike shopping.


I completely understand. You should certainly use the services you need especially while you are healing and need the extra help.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the input Teddy bear! It really does sound good. Most of the time, except when watching the news, I have ended up watching either netflix or amazon on my computer because I of the crap on tv during the day so Roku is certainly in my future. Just want to couble check what will work best on my tv and I can do that thanks to the info that Bonnie posted.


From my limited understanding, as long as you have Wi-Fi, it should work. We take ours off of our tv for our month long sojourn to Hawaii, and I Love It! Especially since the Military Hotel has limited channels (much, much better than 17 years ago when we began going - only have a still picture of the island with the weather/temperature - it was nonsense, as the weather/temperature is pretty stable, for the most part - one day is the same as the next!).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> You're reminding me of the dress code back in the 50s-60s when you wouldn't be ''dressed'' unless you had the girdles, suspenders and stockings on.
> So glad those days are past, and I now live in jeans, comfy slacks, and shorts tee shirts bare feet in summer, or sandals. Not a fan of dresses and skirts unless it's a special occasion. My outfit for the funeral is a black jacket and pants with a nice plain coloured top, underneath. The black clothing is getting quite a lot of wear this past year.


I prefer dresses in summer (easy on, one piece and I'm done!) and find them cooler and comfortable (cotton of course). In cold weather, I freeze in a skirt, even with tights.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Teddy bear said:


> From my limited understanding, as long as you have Wi-Fi, it should work. We take ours off of our tv for our month long sojourn to Hawaii, and I Love It! Especially since the Military Hotel has limited channels (much, much better than 17 years ago when we began going - only have a still picture of the island with the weather/temperature - it was nonsense, as the weather/temperature is pretty stable, for the most part - one day is the same as the next!).


Sorry, forgot to mention - you can set up your smartphone to act as the control unit for the Roku - less things around to keep track of - and you can always call your phone to locate it, if you have a landline!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've bought quite a lot of fabric- fabric.com & connecting threads- & yarn online- eBay & KnitPicks as there's so little choice here & prices are nuts


I do buy yarn online because we no longer have a LYS that is affordable for me but will buy some at JoAnn's if I need it right away. I buy yarn from Knit Picks mainly, as I know and like their yarns. When I want to try something new, I order one or two skeins with my regular yarns to see how I like them (but still trying to not buy and use up stash). I'm happy with the fabric I got and am learning more about brands, etc. JoAnn's is so close now it's just super easy to settle for what they have and I get good coupons. When I lived in the country, and I had to drive 60 miles to a fabric store, I just saved up and bought loads at a time (back then, Walmart actually had a great selection of fabric. Now, not much, though I did buy a fat quarter pack that was really cute there). I just keep an eye out when I have a few extra dollars. I'll find a way to feed my habit no matter where I live. :sm04:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last night , actually this morning early, about 3:30, I was still up and on the computer so the lights were on. Suddenly the door bell began to ring and ring. I ignored it. Then someone began banging on the door very hard. I went to the door and asked who it was and they identified themselves as a neighbor. Afraid they were in trouble, I opened the door a crack and saw a man, soaking wet with his shirt off. I asked him what he needed and he told me he needed gas money. Told him I couldn't help and closed the door quickly. Really should have called the police but I didn't. Anyway, I was very uncomfortable with the whole experience. Monday I will report it to the office and see what they have to say. Anyway, just scary.


Glad you managed to shut the door again! Do you not have a chain on your door (allows you to open the door a few inches, but doesn't let anyone push their way in?) - might be worth thinking about. Must have been really frightening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Last night , actually this morning early, about 3:30, I was still up and on the computer so the lights were on. Suddenly the door bell began to ring and ring. I ignored it. Then someone began banging on the door very hard. I went to the door and asked who it was and they identified themselves as a neighbor. Afraid they were in trouble, I opened the door a crack and saw a man, soaking wet with his shirt off. I asked him what he needed and he told me he needed gas money. Told him I couldn't help and closed the door quickly. Really should have called the police but I didn't. Anyway, I was very uncomfortable with the whole experience. Monday I will report it to the office and see what they have to say. Anyway, just scary.


Glad you are letting the police know and that you are ok. Quite confusing for you at nighttime for sure. I don't open my door to anyone anymore even in the daytime unless I see and recognize the car or have made arrangements for someone to come because of house invasions. These are people who ring the door and when you open they force their way in and often tie people up an beat them. I'm so sorry this happened and very frightening for sure. I have insomnia and have wondered about someone seeing the light and coming to the house. I've even tried to manipulate in the dark with just the tv on. Wow, the fact that his shirt was off is strange. Thank goodness nothing happened. Wow....not something you want a repeat of. Let us know what the police say.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, 108 pieces in one block! You have the patience of a saint. I look forward to photos


Actually, no, I don't! :sm23: I used the easy 8 method for dealing with all the triangle bits...so sewing four seams on two squares and then cutting took care of sixteen of the block triangles at a time. It's brilliant! Funny story, though. I started with making those from 10" squares and was going to use my triangle squares as a guide to cut the solid squares. I wasn't sure how big they would come out (I know now they are supposed to be about 4 1/2"). They needed trimming (I need a bit more practice with the bias seams) and ended up at 4". So the block is gigantic, 28", eight rows of eight squares. I could just add borders and make a baby quilt out of the one block! I did find the bigger squares useful for learning, too, as they were easier to match up. So something I can use from now on.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Obviously, I can't leave you guys alone for a minute. It has taken most the day to catch up on last week and I am just on page 2 here. I've been posting on last weeks so don't think I ignore you.
> 
> First off...... SENIOR MOMENT...... I was NOT vaccinated for chicken pox. Brain fade... It was SMALLPOX that we were all vaccinated for. Mom made such a point of making sure it was on the back of my arm, high, because it usually left an ugly scar. Of course, I had no scar at all. They even had clear plastic bubble shields that were often put over the vaccination so that kids would not scratch and make it an even bigger mess.
> 
> ...


I was vaccinated for smallpox too and it was done on the sole of my foot in case there would be a scar - there is quite a dent in my foot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Actually, no, I don't! :sm23: I used the easy 8 method for dealing with all the triangle bits...so sewing four seams on two squares and then cutting took care of sixteen of the block triangles at a time. It's brilliant! Funny story, though. I started with making those from 10" squares and was going to use my triangle squares as a guide to cut the solid squares. I wasn't sure how big they would come out (I know now they are supposed to be about 4 1/2"). They needed trimming (I need a bit more practice with the bias seams) and ended up at 4". So the block is gigantic, 28", eight rows of eight squares. I could just add borders and make a baby quilt out of the one block! I did find the bigger squares useful for learning, too, as they were easier to match up. So something I can use from now on.


Did you take a course to learn the easy 8 method? Fascinating how difficult things can be made so much easier.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I was vaccinated for smallpox too and it was done on the sole of my foot in case there would be a scar - there is quite a dent in my foot.


Wow, I never heard of it being on the foot. I wonder if smallpox vaccination lasts for a lifetime?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, love your must be clean if it smells nice. My kind of philosophy. 
Maya and I had our walk andvfed thenhorses.
Bath not done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Because Ativan is addictive. I know Sam's Dr. prescribes it. I hate that I can't get it except when in the hospital because it works the best for me with no side effects. At my age there are worse things than to be addicted to a free pill that makes life easier!!!! I may talk to Dr. about it next time I visit but she is not going to be receptive because I will no longer take the Paroxetine she would prefer. It didn't do anything that I noticed and gave me unpleasant side effects. I tried it for a year along with the Xanax. No need to double up and I don't want to go through the unpleasant side effects every time I try something at her request so no more experimentation. There are three classes of that type drug and it has been pretty much been proven that two don't really work for me.


Ah. There's a good chance then that I asked for a change (this was 30 years ago so really don't remember!) as we have addiction issues in the family. I do find it odd that they hesitate to prescribe that when opiods are creating such havoc but seem so readily available... But that is another soapbox I won't get on! The Xanax worked well enough at the time so if I need something would try it first again if I could. Honestly I don't trust a lot of these newer drugs as I wonder if they are mainly for profit and have known several people who experienced some awful side effects. I know my doc won't prescribe anything addictive (she told me so!) and that is one reason I like her!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Guess I missed that on the ants. I have just a a few tiny ones coming in bath for water and I have both of those items right there in the cabinet and a spray bottle. They best run for their lives, as I'll be spraying tomorrow.


 :sm24: I had to spray pretty good but it did work well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe if I knew how to cook it I would like it but I've never cooked it & having bottled so many lambs as a kid, would find it hard to eat them


For a moment there I wondered how on earth you could get a lamb (dead or alive!) into a bottle (thought it was some way of preserving the meat)......then light dawned! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I go barefoot in the house but rarely outside. Concrete gets too hot and too many creepy crawlies possible in the grass. One encounter with fire ants is enough. I do sometimes run out to the mailbox. Up north, I did that even in the snow. Now I have a machine to get rid of tough skin and lots of lotions for soft feet.... not that I remember to use it often.


Yes, concrete in Texas gets waayyy to hot, here too many days in summer, I can walk across the street barefoot most times, but not much further and the steps at both my house and my neighbors get really hot, so I usually slip sandals on if it's the middle of the day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 108 pieces! That l I have to see. Will try to take a picture of my very plain old-fashioned Sunbonnet Sue block. I am cutting fabric.... just taking a long time but have a stack set aside for you. Is there something in particular (color) that would fill a hole or just need more variety? Some I have are too lightweight because I do use some for foundations or to do what are called nun quilts, all out of shirting and some are from swaps or from donations at Sr. center so I did not purchase and can't guarantee the quality, but can usually tell by feel and a few are just colors or prints I don't like but someone else might. I purchased a bunch of Amish solids but haven't finished the quilts that they are bought for so don't know what will be scrap. Some I have lots more of, some not, so don't be afraid to ask if you need more of a particular one to make something work. Will get one box off by end of this week so PM me mailing address.
> I'm trying to do big cuts for Heidi for pillowcase dresses as well but can only stand at cutting board for so long each day. didn't make it upstairs today at al and not much yesterday with Dr. appointment and shopping.


I would like to have a simple pattern circa 1960 or so (when my sister was born). I can't remember exactly what her quilt looked like and I have no pictures of it so am guessing but authentic from that time would be terrific. I had a ceramic Christmas ornament of Sue that my grandmother had poured and fired (in the box for many years) that I painted for my sister a couple years ago and she loved it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We had an entire row along 1/2 acre property line at one of my folks' house and they were always in full bloom at Memorial Day so I would take a frog and fill a huge crystal bowl with nothing but the flower when they were at races. It did smell wonderful. We had both but I liked the lighter ones best.


My mother has a massive peony bush and I love it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not to mention keeping the seams straight. So glad when those went away. (Though the garter belt did keep the tummy a little flatter and you could save the mate to the one that got run. I have long legs too so feel your pain.) I've saved all my old pantyhose and such to weave rugs for patio outside the doors. They will dry fast and not be so heavy.


I also had very skinny legs and the nylons were shaped so I always had a ridge at the back of my leg! Mine didn't have seams, but I remember my mum talking about during the war they used an eyebrow pencil to draw on seams and gravy browning to colour their legs.....and were of great interest to any passing dog!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm watching something on CNN, (actually DH is sleeping to it ????????) it's called the Seventies, & is talking about all the TV shows from then, there were so many great shows on then, so much better than the crap that passes for TV nowdays???? Can you imagine All in the family being allowed on now? What a crazy show


It's on Sundance on Tuesday mornings, too funny, I loved all those shows from the 70's, I was watching Maud the other night on FETV. The flying nun has been showing on FETV also, along with Emergency, Quincy ('80s), and many other shows from that era. Sundance has had the Bob Newhart show on, MASH, All in the family, Barney Miller, and a few others. I always loved The Jefferson's, and Sanford and Son, lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was a waitress at a Country Club in a Chicago suburb. Loved Wednesdays when all the Dr.s and dentists played golf. Good tips. The ladies luncheons..... the WORST. More than once I was tempted to "accidentally" dump a tray on a few. I was not a fresh brat either. Young, but married with the two girls. After seeing that behavior, I could not stand to see people at work lunch outings trying to split the bill and nickel and dime everything and take up the staff's time. I used to just take it, pay it and then tell them all what they owed when we got back to work. (They became much more generous tippers than when left on their own!)


It's amazing the things you learn about people when you work in restaurants and hotels. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It works. I don't have one but several in the neighborhood do and use it from the office to monitor activity at home.


I'll have to look into it after vacation. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I drink tap water too , ours tastes nice not like some I've tasted , and in the winter months it is so cold just perfect


I have two Brita filter pitchers that I use, keep one in the fridge and one on the counter, I only use filtered water in my coffee maker. Our water is not too bad out of the tap, but I like it ice cold, can't stand to drink warm water.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does that mean that throwing a roll at the servers head is the way to get good tips?


LOL!! Not typically, no. He was really drunk, might have knocked some sense into him. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> For a moment there I wondered how on earth you could get a lamb (dead or alive!) into a bottle (thought it was some way of preserving the meat)......then light dawned! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


Oh oh Kate you are definitely not with it today ????lamb in a bottle and on the wrong kp


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was just last Christmas, so who knows!! :sm16: :sm09:


LOL! Should be interesting to see what he comes up with this year. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I have two Brita filter pitchers that I use, keep one in the fridge and one on the counter, I only use filtered water in my coffee maker. Our water is not too bad out of the tap, but I like it ice cold, can't stand to drink warm water.


We live near the North sea , water is never warm , just goes from chilly cold to very icy cold ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas here the wage is (just) enough to live on. Had no idea the expected tip was so high.
> 
> I struggle with compulsory tips. If you have to tip to get good service next time you go somewhere and it is needed for them to survive what is the difference with going to a country which bribes you for a service to enable the person to survive? But then as I haven't ever lived in a country with compulsory tipping maybe I am missing something.


You're not missing anything... it's a terrible practice. I've never understood why that work isn't paid the same way as other jobs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah but here tipping is not the norm so they wouldn't expect a tip.


Taxi drivers certainly do expect a tip here, as do restaurants. I usually tip between 10 and 15%. Once when I was in Paris with my ex-workmates the waiter looked at our tip (lying on a plate on the table) sneered, then told my friend who asked for our coats that they were "Over there!" and walked away. Guess who's tip went straight back in my purse?!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wonder what would be causing that? Hope that has stopped by now. Is is due to the cold weather.?


Not sure, Cathy- I don't think it will be the cold though. I must remember to ask the doctor when I see her later in the day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Did you take a course to learn the easy 8 method? Fascinating how difficult things can be made so much easier.


It was a YouTube tutorial that took about five minutes! I love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here the panty hose are the nylons as such and the tights are the thicker and coloured ones.... sometimes they are ribbed.


Yes, tights for adults like the tights for little girls, pantyhose, are the thin nylons. Then you also have stockings which are fancy nylons, like fishnet or fancy designs on them. 
And then that takes you into body stockings, which I couldn't even imagine trying to get out of in hurry if you had to pee quick. :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I also had very skinny legs and the nylons were shaped so I always had a ridge at the back of my leg! Mine didn't have seams, but I remember my mum talking about during the war they used an eyebrow pencil to draw on seams and gravy browning to colour their legs.....and were of great interest to any passing dog!


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That will help keep you toasty at night. Sweet dreams on your way.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope he didn't injure Mohammed Ali too much by running into him :sm01:


I thought that too! Another case of "divided by a common language"! :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm glad you are all right after your late night visitor! Scary stuff. Please take care.

Jynx, I'll pm you when I get to the computer to upload pictures.

Need to get some breakfast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Carpal tunnel syndrome is definitely a possibility.
> 
> Have you had a blood test lately? If diabetic, neuropathy could be setting in.
> 
> Just something to consider if not Carpal tunnel.


There has been a hitch in getting the blood work done.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am off to bed. I have a head cold and starting to feel like crap. Everyone around me has had a cold over the last couple of weeks so I guess it is my turn. :sm19: Night all.


Hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am off to bed. I have a head cold and starting to feel like crap. Everyone around me has had a cold over the last couple of weeks so I guess it is my turn. :sm19: Night all.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, love your must be clean if it smells nice. My kind of philosophy.
> Maya and I had our walk andvfed thenhorses.
> Bath not done.


Hopefully finished Monday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I also had very skinny legs and the nylons were shaped so I always had a ridge at the back of my leg! Mine didn't have seams, but I remember my mum talking about during the war they used an eyebrow pencil to draw on seams and gravy browning to colour their legs.....and were of great interest to any passing dog!


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am off to bed. I have a head cold and starting to feel like crap. Everyone around me has had a cold over the last couple of weeks so I guess it is my turn. :sm19: Night all.


Feel better soon.
I too am fighting off a head cold.
(that time of year)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, tights for adults like the tights for little girls, pantyhose, are the thin nylons. Then you also have stockings which are fancy nylons, like fishnet or fancy designs on them.
> And then that takes you into body stockings, which I couldn't even imagine trying to get out of in hurry if you had to pee quick. :sm12: :sm16:


There was s a very funny piece over on main about a 50 year school reunion and what to wear when it got to the push up bra and looking down and realising you had a chin rest I was laughing out loud ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I completely understand. You should certainly use the services you need especially while you are healing and need the extra help.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We live near the North sea , water is never warm , just goes from chilly cold to very icy cold ????


 :sm23: You do have a valid point there! LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, I never heard of it being on the foot. I wonder if smallpox vaccination lasts for a lifetime?


I think it does, but because it's been eradicated here children are not vaccinated for it any more. Seemingly the doctor asked my mum if I was a girl or boy (must have been an ugly child!) and when she said "Girl" he said "Take her bootee off." My mum thought he'd gone nuts until he explained! Obviously a boy baby would just have been jabbed in the arm. My gran (yes, that one!) had a really horrible dent in her arm after they were all given smallpox injections when she worked in the cotton mill.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Taxi drivers certainly do expect a tip here, as do restaurants. I usually tip between 10 and 15%. Once when I was in Paris with my ex-workmates the waiter looked at our tip (lying on a plate on the table) sneered, then told my friend who asked for our coats that they were "Over there!" and walked away. Guess who's tip went straight back in my purse?!!


I'd have done the same thing, that's awful, he certainly felt entitled didn't he.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh Kate you are definitely not with it today ????lamb in a bottle and on the wrong kp


 :sm12: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was s a very funny piece over on main about a 50 year school reunion and what to wear when it got to the push up bra and looking down and realising you had a chin rest I was laughing out loud ????


LOL!
Gram used to call it a breadbasket as it caught all the crumbs. :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We live near the North sea , water is never warm , just goes from chilly cold to very icy cold ????


We're on the Firth of Clyde and I recognise your description!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Im keeping my husband amused with all the itching I'm doing. It seemed to have settled down but started up again yesterday. I've now got it on my right leg and both wrists
I'm wondering if I'm brushing up against something when out walking the dog

Just realised the yarn I'm using has 25% wool in it wonder if that could be my problem


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was s a very funny piece over on main about a 50 year school reunion and what to wear when it got to the push up bra and looking down and realising you had a chin rest I was laughing out loud ????


A friend of a friend who was a very well-endowed older lady used to say "I take off my bra, and not a wrinkle left in my face!"


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A friend of a friend who was a very well-endowed older lady used to say "I take off my bra, and not a wrinkle left in my face!"


 :sm02: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the pictures kathy - thanks for sharing. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> More oversized thing in Casey. My DD1 took some of these when she was there last weekend.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im keeping my husband amused with all the itching I'm doing. It seemed to have settled down but started up again yesterday. I've now got it on my right leg and both wrists
> I'm wondering if I'm brushing up against something when out walking the dog
> 
> Just realised the yarn I'm using has 25% wool in it wonder if that could be my problem


Could be. Have you used wool before without problems? Do you have access to some 10% over the counter cortisone cream? Do you have access to Flonase or similar nasal anti-histamine spray? Both could help control the response. Are you in a springtime with pollens now? Over the counter Benadryl (diphenhydramine) tablets will also help, but they may make you somewhat sleepy. They are a great anti-histamine and itch reducer. So sorry that you are having this problem.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....using the phone is really cool as we tend to misplace remotes or Gracie eats them! LOL


Teddy bear said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention - you can set up your smartphone to act as the control unit for the Roku - less things around to keep track of - and you can always call your phone to locate it, if you have a landline!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I do buy yarn online because we no longer have a LYS that is affordable for me but will buy some at JoAnn's if I need it right away. I buy yarn from Knit Picks mainly, as I know and like their yarns. When I want to try something new, I order one or two skeins with my regular yarns to see how I like them (but still trying to not buy and use up stash). I'm happy with the fabric I got and am learning more about brands, etc. JoAnn's is so close now it's just super easy to settle for what they have and I get good coupons. When I lived in the country, and I had to drive 60 miles to a fabric store, I just saved up and bought loads at a time (back then, Walmart actually had a great selection of fabric. Now, not much, though I did buy a fat quarter pack that was really cute there). I just keep an eye out when I have a few extra dollars. I'll find a way to feed my habit no matter where I live. :sm04:


If you have a smartphone, get the JoAnn app and check it each time you go shopping. Also sign up for their mailings. They will give you any and all coupons applicable in one transaction - that is how I can purchase so much at one time - each coupon has a different code number on it. If you are a teacher, sign up for the Teacher Rewards - you get an additional percentage off of sale items. If you have a friend with you and she has a smartphone and is not using her coupons, use them!

Also, when in line, I ask the people if they have coupons - if not, I tell them about the app, or give them coupons I may not be using, such as for yard goods, notions, but DEFINITELY NOT my yarn - although I am pretty cheap now - unless I need a large amount of a certain yarn NOW that is not on sale, then I give up my 40% off coupons - always use the 50% andd 60% off coupons to stockpile cotton for dishcloths, since I know I will always use it up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well just finished a hat called Sine Wave Beanie (from Ravelry) using Caron Cotton Cake. It took less than a skein. The pattern also called for the center double decrease (same as the dreaded afghan pattern) and I had zero problems with it. So....I will start the afghan practice again like Darowil suggested and THEN attempt the afghan again. I've attached a selfie with me wearing the hat. The cdd is used on the crown so you can't see it.

Just talked to Marianne. She's feeling a bit depressed as she can't do anything the likes like puttering in the yard/garden, knitting, cooking/baking. She had to get a new cast for her hand as the previous one was too loose and rubbing the incision (ouch). She said at least she now isn't feeling much pain. Thinks she will be out of the cast in 2 more weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know if they sell it around here or not. i'll have to check. at least the container is biodegradable. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's really good water Sam, we have a convenience store here that sells it and it's better than bottled in taste, at least I think so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

haste makes waste. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and no telling what I'll step on in Yellowstone, yes, I run to the bathroom in my felted slippers in the middle of the night, I know... but it's too much trouble to put on boots to just make a quick run.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I changed how I eat I was taking Zyrtec (usually the Walgreen equivalent of it actually) for the itching I was constantly having on my arms.
An ER doctor had recommended it and it worked great. I took it every night before bedtime.


flyty1n said:


> Could be. Have you used wool before without problems? Do you have access to some 10% over the counter cortisone cream? Do you have access to Flonase or similar nasal anti-histamine spray? Both could help control the response. Are you in a springtime with pollens now? Over the counter Benadryl (diphenhydramine) tablets will also help, but they may make you somewhat sleepy. They are a great anti-histamine and itch reducer. So sorry that you are having this problem.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im keeping my husband amused with all the itching I'm doing. It seemed to have settled down but started up again yesterday. I've now got it on my right leg and both wrists
> I'm wondering if I'm brushing up against something when out walking the dog
> 
> Just realised the yarn I'm using has 25% wool in it wonder if that could be my problem


Hope you find out what is causing it - I hate feeling itchy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the Joann App, Michael's App and Hobby Lobby App and use the every time I shop at those stores. Can really get some good savings.
Also the Joann's near me has senior day about once a month and love it when I can use that discount and one of the coupons.
Rarely buy anything that isn't on sale. Sometimes JoAnn coupons will exclude any items already on sale though.


Teddy bear said:


> If you have a smartphone, get the JoAnn app and check it each time you go shopping. Also sign up for their mailings. They will give you any and all coupons applicable in one transaction - that is how I can purchase so much at one time - each coupon has a different code number on it. If you are a teacher, sign up for the Teacher Rewards - you get an additional percentage off of sale items. If you have a friend with you and she has a smartphone and is not using her coupons, use them!
> 
> Also, when in line, I ask the people if they have coupons - if not, I tell them about the app, or give them coupons I may not be using, such as for yard goods, notions, but DEFINITELY NOT my yarn - although I am pretty cheap now - unless I need a large amount of a certain yarn NOW that is not on sale, then I give up my 40% off coupons - always use the 50% andd 60% off coupons to stockpile cotton for dishcloths, since I know I will always use it up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Could be. Have you used wool before without problems? Do you have access to some 10% over the counter cortisone cream? Do you have access to Flonase or similar nasal anti-histamine spray? Both could help control the response. Are you in a springtime with pollens now? Over the counter Benadryl (diphenhydramine) tablets will also help, but they may make you somewhat sleepy. They are a great anti-histamine and itch reducer. So sorry that you are having this problem.


I found out I'm allergic to wool last time I used it , 100% wool and I was itching sneezing and wheezing , . I have all year round allergies so have tablets and the spray just don't like taking them every day but I've taken it now , was going to say no about cream but I think it's in the bathroom thank you for the reminder I will go and find it .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> If you have a smartphone, get the JoAnn app and check it each time you go shopping. Also sign up for their mailings. They will give you any and all coupons applicable in one transaction - that is how I can purchase so much at one time - each coupon has a different code number on it. If you are a teacher, sign up for the Teacher Rewards - you get an additional percentage off of sale items. If you have a friend with you and she has a smartphone and is not using her coupons, use them!
> 
> Also, when in line, I ask the people if they have coupons - if not, I tell them about the app, or give them coupons I may not be using, such as for yard goods, notions, but DEFINITELY NOT my yarn - although I am pretty cheap now - unless I need a large amount of a certain yarn NOW that is not on sale, then I give up my 40% off coupons - always use the 50% andd 60% off coupons to stockpile cotton for dishcloths, since I know I will always use it up.


OH yes. I never go unless I have coupons! I decide how much I'm going to spend and with the coupon, that means I can get more stuff. I do need to avoid the place for a while, though, and work on using what I have. I missed the "buy the bolt" sale which is when I usually get backing fabrics for quilts, but it will come around again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just finished a hat called Sine Wave Beanie (from Ravelry) using Caron Cotton Cake. It took less than a skein. The pattern also called for the center double decrease (same as the dreaded afghan pattern) and I had zero problems with it. So....I will start the afghan practice again like Darowil suggested and THEN attempt the afghan again. I've attached a selfie with me wearing the hat. The cdd is used on the crown so you can't see it.
> 
> Just talked to Marianne. She's feeling a bit depressed as she can't do anything the likes like puttering in the yard/garden, knitting, cooking/baking. She had to get a new cast for her hand as the previous one was too loose and rubbing the incision (ouch). She said at least she now isn't feeling much pain. Thinks she will be out of the cast in 2 more weeks.


Cute hat (and model!). Sending continual healing thoughts for Marianne. I'm glad her pain is minimal now and hope the cast comes off without any hitches soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know if they sell it around here or not. i'll have to check. at least the container is biodegradable. --- sam


We get the coffee pods for the Keurig that are biodegradable (with the paper bags like tea bags on the bottom), too. I won't buy any that are in the little plastic cups. We don't use it that often but I do want the compostable pods.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's good there is not pain for tim. it sounds as though all is going well. i really enjoy the times you can visit - --- sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, Tim has not yet started to work on day-rehab. Will check up with surgeon on Tuesday of next week for first time after surgery almost 3 weeks ago. Then it's 5 days a week, for at least 6 weeks and possibly into September, if needed. The ''rigid nails'', just above the knees, definitely project out into the side of the femur's skin covering on both legs. He does not indicate that there is pain at the site. We have no reason to expect that he will make less than a complete recovery as usual.
> 
> I think that he really enjoyed getting out of the house for a couple of hours today. It has become rather boring for him not to be out among large groups of people (adults) that he is used to seeing and talking and interacting with multiple times a day. As for the picnic, he was primarily interested in the pizza that his mom had bought and in getting to eat the pumpkin pie I'd made from some of the pumpkin that I'd put up last fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What is BCG?


Bacillus Calmut Gehrhing(sp). a vaccine for tuberculosis, it used to be required for anyone going into healthcare but I'm not sure if it still is. TB used to be very common in this province, especially amoung the Natives. The vaccination site was about the size of a dime & ozzed for months. Mine didn't "take " but obviously I was exposed during my working career as my tuberculin skin test has been positive for many years now so I used to have to have regular chest X-rays.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have the Joann App, Michael's App and Hobby Lobby App and use the every time I shop at those stores. Can really get some good savings.
> Also the Joann's near me has senior day about once a month and love it when I can use that discount and one of the coupons.
> Rarely buy anything that isn't on sale. Sometimes JoAnn coupons will exclude any items already on sale though.


Sorry, I am unclear - the coupons that you get for JoAnn's, do they also include the mailing ones that you sign up for - the one in usually a book style, or perhaps a card style mailings at times?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And cows are very bad for the environment- they produce huge amounts of methane gas which impacts negatively on the ozone layer.


When people talk about how bad the methane gas is from cows, it kind of makes me laugh that no one worries about the growing human population that also produces methane????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the work I did yesterday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im keeping my husband amused with all the itching I'm doing. It seemed to have settled down but started up again yesterday. I've now got it on my right leg and both wrists
> I'm wondering if I'm brushing up against something when out walking the dog
> 
> Just realised the yarn I'm using has 25% wool in it wonder if that could be my problem


Quite possibly, especially if you have a sensitivity to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> A friend of a friend who was a very well-endowed older lady used to say "I take off my bra, and not a wrinkle left in my face!"


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am off to bed. I have a head cold and starting to feel like crap. Everyone around me has had a cold over the last couple of weeks so I guess it is my turn. :sm19: Night all.


I hope you shake the cold quickly & don't get feeling too poorly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

For all you Dr Who fans the new doctor is a woman. Jodie Whitaker. You might recognise her as the mum of the murdered boy in Broadchurch


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Sorry, I am unclear - the coupons that you get for JoAnn's, do they also include the mailing ones that you sign up for - the one in usually a book style, or perhaps a card style mailings at times?


I get coupons in the regular mail and through email, and on my phone I can go to the site and get coupons, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just finished a hat called Sine Wave Beanie (from Ravelry) using Caron Cotton Cake. It took less than a skein. The pattern also called for the center double decrease (same as the dreaded afghan pattern) and I had zero problems with it. So....I will start the afghan practice again like Darowil suggested and THEN attempt the afghan again. I've attached a selfie with me wearing the hat. The cdd is used on the crown so you can't see it.
> 
> Just talked to Marianne. She's feeling a bit depressed as she can't do anything the likes like puttering in the yard/garden, knitting, cooking/baking. She had to get a new cast for her hand as the previous one was too loose and rubbing the incision (ouch). She said at least she now isn't feeling much pain. Thinks she will be out of the cast in 2 more weeks.


Looks great Gwen! Great idea to do a cloth of the pattern. 
That's got to be so hard on her, hopefully she'll be back to using it in 2 weeks. Learning from you all, if I have to have any procedures done, I'll be doing it in the middle of winter, I'd be stir crazy like Marianne if I couldn't get things done in the garden and cook, let alone not knit at anytime. 
HUGS Marianne!!!! This too shall pass, but we are commiserating with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know if they sell it around here or not. i'll have to check. at least the container is biodegradable. --- sam


Yes it is, easily recyclable too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> haste makes waste. --- sam


Raspberries to you Sam! :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love peonies - they are about my favorite flower. wish they lasted longer. it seems just a little wind and you can see the pedals fall. do you grow them bonnie? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I love peonies, they smell so good but it always seems they just get into bloom when we get a big wind or rain & they are gone????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We get the coffee pods for the Keurig that are biodegradable (with the paper bags like tea bags on the bottom), too. I won't buy any that are in the little plastic cups. We don't use it that often but I do want the compostable pods.


I usually use the reusable basket for mine, but I like those little pods too, but, if I end up with the plastic ones, I open up them all up once a week and put the coffee grounds in the composter and the plastic cups and aluminum top in the recycling.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I changed how I eat I was taking Zyrtec (usually the Walgreen equivalent of it actually) for the itching I was constantly having on my arms.
> An ER doctor had recommended it and it worked great. I took it every night before bedtime.


Zertek is what I take too, 
Love the hat Gwen , look forward to seeing blanket


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do buy yarn online because we no longer have a LYS that is affordable for me but will buy some at JoAnn's if I need it right away. I buy yarn from Knit Picks mainly, as I know and like their yarns. When I want to try something new, I order one or two skeins with my regular yarns to see how I like them (but still trying to not buy and use up stash). I'm happy with the fabric I got and am learning more about brands, etc. JoAnn's is so close now it's just super easy to settle for what they have and I get good coupons. When I lived in the country, and I had to drive 60 miles to a fabric store, I just saved up and bought loads at a time (back then, Walmart actually had a great selection of fabric. Now, not much, though I did buy a fat quarter pack that was really cute there). I just keep an eye out when I have a few extra dollars. I'll find a way to feed my habit no matter where I live. :sm04:


We have Fabricland in Lloyd but their quilting fabrics are sure not "quilt store" quality, I do buy some stuff when it's on sale & buy lots of minky, etc for backing there. Walmart used to hav fabrics here too but now just have a few fat quarters & the quality is poor on what I've looked at. 
Walmart has some yarn & a couple of years ago a Michaels opened in Lloydminster but I really must knit from stash as much as possible, especially after my garage sale purchase a few weeks ago


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When people talk about how bad the methane gas is from cows, it kind of makes me laugh that no one worries about the growing human population that also produces methane????


 :sm23: I do, I keep waiting for all the sewers in Texas to blow up from all the beans and jalapenos that are eaten annually. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Sorry, I am unclear - the coupons that you get for JoAnn's, do they also include the mailing ones that you sign up for - the one in usually a book style, or perhaps a card style mailings at times?


And I think Joanne's will also take competitor coupons from Hobby Lobby, Michaels, and Ben Franklin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was vaccinated for smallpox too and it was done on the sole of my foot in case there would be a scar - there is quite a dent in my foot.


That's interesting, was that a common practice there? Here, to my knowledge, all vaccines are given in the arm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are some pictures of the work I did yesterday.


Those are fabulous!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could float away with all the gas traped in your pants. --- sam


 :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's interesting, was that a common practice there? Here, to my knowledge, all vaccines are given in the arm.


In Sweden we got the TB one in the Thigh


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are some pictures of the work I did yesterday.


They are lovely Sorlenna especially the middle one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> For a moment there I wondered how on earth you could get a lamb (dead or alive!) into a bottle (thought it was some way of preserving the meat)......then light dawned! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


Sorry, I meant to type bottle fed but obviously auto correct didn't like that???? We raised at least 2-3 lambs every summer that way, either mms didn't have enough milk, if they had triplets or was just too stupid to look after them. They followed us around the yard like puppies


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For all you Dr Who fans the new doctor is a woman. Jodie Whitaker. You might recognise her as the mum of the murdered boy in Broadchurch


I kind of should have expected that since they had Missy and The Master in the last episode, but I don't know how I feel about it. I'm hoping she turns out to be better than expected so we really love her in the part, but it's going to be a hard sell I think, no matter how feminist ones views might be, the doctors always just been the doctor, it's kind of like taking James Bond and making him a woman, I wouldn't like that, I don't mind a female character who does the same types of things but don't make her James Bond.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I would like to have a simple pattern circa 1960 or so (when my sister was born). I can't remember exactly what her quilt looked like and I have no pictures of it so am guessing but authentic from that time would be terrific. I had a ceramic Christmas ornament of Sue that my grandmother had poured and fired (in the box for many years) that I painted for my sister a couple years ago and she loved it.


I have a quilt my aunt made about that time, not sure what the pattern is but it's ladies with umbrellas, are you familiar with that? I don't use it anymore, I'm sure if washed it would fall to pieces


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I also had very skinny legs and the nylons were shaped so I always had a ridge at the back of my leg! Mine didn't have seams, but I remember my mum talking about during the war they used an eyebrow pencil to draw on seams and gravy browning to colour their legs.....and were of great interest to any passing dog!


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love peonies - they are about my favorite flower. wish they lasted longer. it seems just a little wind and you can see the pedals fall. do you grow them bonnie? --- sam


Marla has several peony's in her front yard, under the birch trees, they do pretty good, she's planning to plant several more and just have two beds of peony's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i only use it when i need it. it works fairly quickly. i always have it near me on in my pocket. my panic attacks are usually associated with my breathing so between the ativan and my rescue inhaler i can gets things settled and back in line. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Because Ativan is addictive. I know Sam's Dr. prescribes it. I hate that I can't get it except when in the hospital because it works the best for me with no side effects. At my age there are worse things than to be addicted to a free pill that makes life easier!!!! I may talk to Dr. about it next time I visit but she is not going to be receptive because I will no longer take the Paroxetine she would prefer. It didn't do anything that I noticed and gave me unpleasant side effects. I tried it for a year along with the Xanax. No need to double up and I don't want to go through the unpleasant side effects every time I try something at her request so no more experimentation. There are three classes of that type drug and it has been pretty much been proven that two don't really work for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was s a very funny piece over on main about a 50 year school reunion and what to wear when it got to the push up bra and looking down and realising you had a chin rest I was laughing out loud ????


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think it does, but because it's been eradicated here children are not vaccinated for it any more. Seemingly the doctor asked my mum if I was a girl or boy (must have been an ugly child!) and when she said "Girl" he said "Take her bootee off." My mum thought he'd gone nuts until he explained! Obviously a boy baby would just have been jabbed in the arm. My gran (yes, that one!) had a really horrible dent in her arm after they were all given smallpox injections when she worked in the cotton mill.


It worries me that some day the fact that the younger generation are not vaccinated may be used in biological warfare as I've heard it's been kept in places around the world for that purpose. How nuts is that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> FYI, I posted some more pics on the last page, if you haven't seen them.
> 
> Kathy


Enjoyed the oversized pics! I'll have to remember them the next time we go that way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are some pictures of the work I did yesterday.


Those look great. My favourite is the Amish block


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would drink tap water but there us a lot of iron in our water and for some reason their water softener does strange things to the taste and smell. heidi thinks they need to call the softener company and have them check it again. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> And a whole lot cheaper!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love peonies - they are about my favorite flower. wish they lasted longer. it seems just a little wind and you can see the pedals fall. do you grow them bonnie? --- sam


Yes, I have 4 or 5 plants, white, pale pink & dark red. I love the smell but wish they lasted longer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy cathy to help get you quickly over your cold. drink lots and lots. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I am off to bed. I have a head cold and starting to feel like crap. Everyone around me has had a cold over the last couple of weeks so I guess it is my turn. :sm19: Night all.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Quite possibly, especially if you have a sensitivity to it.


Wool does that to me also.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are some pictures of the work I did yesterday.


All are beautiful, but I really love the pale pink one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great hat. Thanks for,the news of Marianne, hope she's more comfortable with the new cast
Kathy, thanks for posting the pictures, always interesting

We buy our drinking water by the 5 gallon jug as even with the iron filter it still tastes bad. I use our tap water for making coffee & tea & cooking, just not for drinking alone. There is a reverse osmosis system at the grocery store in town & you can fill a 5 gallon jug for $5 
Well, it's another hot one here today, well, hot for us, 24c/75f but very humid which is not normal for us- boy is my hair curly lately????- I better get off my butt & put the drip hose on my strawberries & cucumbers. 
We are invited to supper at the lake, DHs cousin is camping & hopefully if DH isn't bowling we will go early enough to drop by & see the GKs. If not, we will see them tomorrow as it's DSs birthday


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you allergic to wool? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Im keeping my husband amused with all the itching I'm doing. It seemed to have settled down but started up again yesterday. I've now got it on my right leg and both wrists
> I'm wondering if I'm brushing up against something when out walking the dog
> 
> Just realised the yarn I'm using has 25% wool in it wonder if that could be my problem


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, I never heard of it being on the foot. I wonder if smallpox vaccination lasts for a lifetime?


Well it isn't needed now so doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely sorlenna - a lot of work to making a quilt. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here are some pictures of the work I did yesterday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> For a moment there I wondered how on earth you could get a lamb (dead or alive!) into a bottle (thought it was some way of preserving the meat)......then light dawned! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


Actually I did for a very short time think the same.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm only thinking of your delicate feet. remember - you only get one pair. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Raspberries to you Sam! :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have Fabricland in Lloyd but their quilting fabrics are sure not "quilt store" quality, I do buy some stuff when it's on sale & buy lots of minky, etc for backing there. Walmart used to hav fabrics here too but now just have a few fat quarters & the quality is poor on what I've looked at.
> Walmart has some yarn & a couple of years ago a Michaels opened in Lloydminster but I really must knit from stash as much as possible, especially after my garage sale purchase a few weeks ago


There's a quilt/yarn store about twenty miles north of here that we drive by when we go to our friends' house. I've always wanted to go there but know they are very expensive so haven't been yet, as I can't blow my budget!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It worries me that some day the fact that the younger generation are not vaccinated may be used in biological warfare as I've heard it's been kept in places around the world for that purpose. How nuts is that!


I've read that the CDC in Atlanta keeps some "for research." If it's eradicated in the population, why keep any?!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, tights for adults like the tights for little girls, pantyhose, are the thin nylons. Then you also have stockings which are fancy nylons, like fishnet or fancy designs on them.
> And then that takes you into body stockings, which I couldn't even imagine trying to get out of in hurry if you had to pee quick. :sm12: :sm16:


Never understand why anyone would want to wear a onesie as an adult (or even toilet trained child or training). Taking well nigh everything off just to wee sounds crazy and even more so in winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im keeping my husband amused with all the itching I'm doing. It seemed to have settled down but started up again yesterday. I've now got it on my right leg and both wrists
> I'm wondering if I'm brushing up against something when out walking the dog
> 
> Just realised the yarn I'm using has 25% wool in it wonder if that could be my problem


Have you worked with wool before or had problems when you wear it?
Edit. I see you have done so likely that. Looks like you need to stop using wool. Or take your anti-histamine!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. Thanks for,the news of Marianne, hope she's more comfortable with the new cast
> Kathy, thanks for posting the pictures, always interesting
> 
> We buy our drinking water by the 5 gallon jug as even with the iron filter it still tastes bad. I use our tap water for making coffee & tea & cooking, just not for drinking alone. There is a reverse osmosis system at the grocery store in town & you can fill a 5 gallon jug for $5
> ...


Curly hair I could do with some of that mine is just hanging like rats tails at the moment . I'm at that stage were I need to decide if im getting it cut or let it keep growing , although it does look a lot cleaner since I stopped using conditioner so thank you all for the advice on that

Hope you have a nice evening Bonnie

Joyce thank you I've stopped itching


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just finished a hat called Sine Wave Beanie (from Ravelry) using Caron Cotton Cake. It took less than a skein. The pattern also called for the center double decrease (same as the dreaded afghan pattern) and I had zero problems with it. So....I will start the afghan practice again like Darowil suggested and THEN attempt the afghan again. I've attached a selfie with me wearing the hat. The cdd is used on the crown so you can't see it.
> 
> Just talked to Marianne. She's feeling a bit depressed as she can't do anything the likes like puttering in the yard/garden, knitting, cooking/baking. She had to get a new cast for her hand as the previous one was too loose and rubbing the incision (ouch). She said at least she now isn't feeling much pain. Thinks she will be out of the cast in 2 more weeks.


The hat looks good. 
Poor Marianne not being able to do much including knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Never understand why anyone would want to wear a onesie as an adult (or even toilet trained child or training). Taking well nigh everything off just to wee sounds crazy and even more so in winter.


Try 15 little kids wrapped in winter clothing , then winter overalls, then waterproofs on top all ready with the help from me to go out and play in the snow then one says I need to go the toilet and as happens the next then the next all say the same thing ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a quilt my aunt made about that time, not sure what the pattern is but it's ladies with umbrellas, are you familiar with that? I don't use it anymore, I'm sure if washed it would fall to pieces


I've seen it, I'm sure (I seem to remember one where the quilter used lace for the umbrellas). There are some really gorgeous applique quilts out there, but I am not very experienced with applique at all. I will definitely practice first.

Thanks to everyone for your comments on my work. And Sam, it's not any more work than a large knitting project, just different. It's too hot to knit for me right now, so I'm sewing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are some pictures of the work I did yesterday.


Love the Amish inspired one


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, beautiful blocks.
Marianne, I'd be stir crazy without knitting. Hope cast comes off soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read that the CDC in Atlanta keeps some "for research." If it's eradicated in the population, why keep any?!


Exactly & im sure some other countries have it too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm only thinking of your delicate feet. remember - you only get one pair. --- sam


LOL!! Sam, my feet are in such bad need of a pedicure, that they are like cowhide, practically, but still susceptible to sharp pointy things unfortunately. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never understand why anyone would want to wear a onesie as an adult (or even toilet trained child or training). Taking well nigh everything off just to wee sounds crazy and even more so in winter.


Yup! No thanks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never understand why anyone would want to wear a onesie as an adult (or even toilet trained child or training). Taking well nigh everything off just to wee sounds crazy and even more so in winter.


Right??? And that my dear is why I HATE & DETESTED snow suits as a child, snow pants and separate coat makes much more sense. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Try 15 little kids wrapped in winter clothing , then winter overalls, then waterproofs on top all ready with the help from me to go out and play in the snow then one says I need to go the toilet and as happens the next then the next all say the same thing ????


 :sm23: Happens every time, without a doubt!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great quilts Sorlenna. Beautiful hat Gwenniepooh. I am always amazed at the creative work I see here. Wonderful that pictures are posted. Dressed and off to church. I'll check on all of you when it is finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just finished a hat called Sine Wave Beanie (from Ravelry) using Caron Cotton Cake. It took less than a skein. The pattern also called for the center double decrease (same as the dreaded afghan pattern) and I had zero problems with it. So....I will start the afghan practice again like Darowil suggested and THEN attempt the afghan again. I've attached a selfie with me wearing the hat. The cdd is used on the crown so you can't see it.
> 
> Just talked to Marianne. She's feeling a bit depressed as she can't do anything the likes like puttering in the yard/garden, knitting, cooking/baking. She had to get a new cast for her hand as the previous one was too loose and rubbing the incision (ouch). She said at least she now isn't feeling much pain. Thinks she will be out of the cast in 2 more weeks.


The hat is looking good Gwen
Please send my love to Marianne when next you speak with her.

Different but I am finding this weakness and lack of sensation in my hands very frustrating- no knitting to speak of accomplished since I came home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When people talk about how bad the methane gas is from cows, it kind of makes me laugh that no one worries about the growing human population that also produces methane????


And ought to be being used for fuel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are some pictures of the work I did yesterday.


Great work! Love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For all you Dr Who fans the new doctor is a woman. Jodie Whitaker. You might recognise her as the mum of the murdered boy in Broadchurch


Goodness- that is a real twist in the tale!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And ought to be being used for fuel.


It is on pig farms in OK and Nebraska. It is very efficient the way they have the manure and methane gas set up to be recycled and used to power their farms and factories.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It is on pig farms in OK and Nebraska. It is very efficient the way they have the manure and methane gas set up to be recycled and used to power their farms and factories.


I have come across so many tales of Methane production systems being bought and stymied by petrol companies. Good to hear that it's happening somewhere.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's interesting, was that a common practice there? Here, to my knowledge, all vaccines are given in the arm.


I haven't heard of anyone else with it on their foot - it may just have been our doctor's brainwave.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


Giggle! What a sweetheart she is.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan - Beautiful work on those pillowcases!
Gwen - Great hat!
Sorlenna - Lovely quilt blocks!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


She is so cute! I bet it won't be too long before she has it figured out.

Jack's DD was here.this weekend. It was so good to spend time with her. I am grateful that I continue to have a loving relationship with his kids and grandkids.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna gorgeous quilt blocks, the Amish one is fabulous, the colours really stand out!
Gwen love the hat looks very cosy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


Awe!!! Too cute! She'll be hula hooping away in no time. 
David said, "well, that's one way to do it". lol He doesn't have the hang of it either. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> She is so cute! I bet it won't be too long before she has it figured out.
> 
> Jack's DD was here.this weekend. It was so good to spend time with her. I am grateful that I continue to have a loving relationship with his kids and grandkids.


It is wonderful that you have those relationships. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David and I got the weeding done in the veggie garden so that people can see what they are watering. lol
I'm caught up here so guess I'll go get the last couple things done I want to accomplish before we leave, not much, just the breakfast dishes and I was thinking I'd get the mac 'n cheese made ahead, but since I have a pot to use, I'll just make it over either the fire or the camp stove. Need to get the meat into ziplock bags so that water doesn't get in, and get the coolers scrubbed out and put in the sun to dry. 
We'll take the dogs to Marla's between 6-7pm and pick up the ice on the way back. Really hope I can get to bed early and sleep a good nights sleep. 
See you all in just a little bit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The hat is looking good Gwen
> Please send my love to Marianne when next you speak with her.
> 
> Different but I am finding this weakness and lack of sensation in my hands very frustrating- no knitting to speak of accomplished since I came home.


As it is new you really must remember to ask your doctor about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


As long as she's having fun. :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well at 5am I might try sleeping. Didn't work last night but should do now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, loved watching Caitlin, thank you.
Gwen, nice hat.
KayeJo, have a wonderful vacay.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


That's funny ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm wondering too. i will be politically correct here and not say what i think it is being readied for. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've read that the CDC in Atlanta keeps some "for research." If it's eradicated in the population, why keep any?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i suppose it all depends on how much work you want to put into your hair. i used to spend at least an hour in the morning on my hair - now i keep it short enough it is almost wash and wear. i spend more time on my beard. lol i think longer hair is harder to take care of - hotter in the summer to wear. but i have always believed hair was a personal matter - what look makes you comfortable, etc. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Curly hair I could do with some of that mine is just hanging like rats tails at the moment . I'm at that stage were I need to decide if im getting it cut or let it keep growing , although it does look a lot cleaner since I stopped using conditioner so thank you all for the advice on that
> 
> Hope you have a nice evening Bonnie
> 
> Joyce thank you I've stopped itching


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is most cute kate - i can just hear her as she is turning with it. --- sam



KateB said:


> Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Last part of tv Show The Loch . I think it's either the quiet boy whos brother is supposed to be in a coma or the teacher but it could be anyone, think I'll go for the quiet boy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i suppose it all depends on how much work you want to put into your hair. i used to spend at least an hour in the morning on my hair - now i keep it short enough it is almost wash and wear. i spend more time on my beard. lol i think longer hair is harder to take care of - hotter in the summer to wear. but i have always believed hair was a personal matter - what look makes you comfortable, etc. --- sam


I was thinking quick brush and tie back or tie up


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking quick brush and tie back or tie up


That's what I do now. But I'm still ready to cut it super short. People say I will regret it come winter but I do have loads of warm hats.... :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David and I got the weeding done in the veggie garden so that people can see what they are watering. lol
> I'm caught up here so guess I'll go get the last couple things done I want to accomplish before we leave, not much, just the breakfast dishes and I was thinking I'd get the mac 'n cheese made ahead, but since I have a pot to use, I'll just make it over either the fire or the camp stove. Need to get the meat into ziplock bags so that water doesn't get in, and get the coolers scrubbed out and put in the sun to dry.
> We'll take the dogs to Marla's between 6-7pm and pick up the ice on the way back. Really hope I can get to bed early and sleep a good nights sleep.
> See you all in just a little bit.


Happy Travels, and have a wonderful time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As it is new you really must remember to ask your doctor about it.


I am going to have to pull out my list in my diary!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kaye Jo, hope you and David have a fabulous trip!

I never got the hang of a hula hoop, either! I'm betting she'll do better than I ever did in no time!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy trails, KayeJo. You are going to such a beautiful place. Watch out for the bears!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, 41 pages already. I certainly won't catch up this week. I headed west for the 4th of July week. I drove out and back. My DH works 3rd shift so he came home and showered then off we went. During our time on vacation he had a lot of pain in his shoulder area so he was not fit to drive home. He went to the walk-in clinic and found out he has calcium deposit in his clavicle. He had diarrhea and stomach issues most of last week so I have been busy with caring for him. Matthew and I are going to my nephew's wedding reception next weekend and we are doing the fruit and vegetable trays for it. We are expecting about 30 people for this as they got married in September. They are coming home from the Carolinas for this family celebration. 

I am expecting to work long days this week and next week so not much time for staying caught up. I would like to say happy birthday to those who have had birthdays recently as well as express my sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently. 

I did finish my shark blanket last week. Thanks to Kathy Hinkle for crocheting the eyes for it while we were at KAP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that works. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I was thinking quick brush and tie back or tie up


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you have a good time at the wedding. sending tons of healing energy to your husband - what is he going to do about the calcium deposit - that has to be painful.
glad you go home safe and sound. hope you find time to rest. --- sam



pacer said:


> Wow, 41 pages already. I certainly won't catch up this week. I headed west for the 4th of July week. I drove out and back. My DH works 3rd shift so he came home and showered then off we went. During our time on vacation he had a lot of pain in his shoulder area so he was not fit to drive home. He went to the walk-in clinic and found out he has calcium deposit in his clavicle. He had diarrhea and stomach issues most of last week so I have been busy with caring for him. Matthew and I are going to my nephew's wedding reception next weekend and we are doing the fruit and vegetable trays for it. We are expecting about 30 people for this as they got married in September. They are coming home from the Carolinas for this family celebration.
> 
> I am expecting to work long days this week and next week so not much time for staying caught up. I would like to say happy birthday to those who have had birthdays recently as well as express my sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently.
> 
> I did finish my shark blanket last week. Thanks to Kathy Hinkle for crocheting the eyes for it while we were at KAP.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm wondering too. i will be politically correct here and not say what i think it is being readied for. --- sam


We don't know for certain if a rogue regime has it. So some needs to be kept to make vaccine from if necessary I think. Also, it's one virus we've managed to obliterate so keeping some may help in obliterating other viruses which is good for everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your blocks are beautiful. You are inspiring me to get back to making some quilts.


Sorlenna said:


> Here are some pictures of the work I did yesterday.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


Darling. I like her technique. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How precious is that!!! Caitlin at least has the concept of going around and around and around. This made me smile.


KateB said:


> Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


 :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your shark blanket and the crocheted eyes Kathy did look great! Hope your DH is feeling better and will continue to improve. Your fruit and veggie trays are delicious. Sure better than anything a grocery store produces!



pacer said:


> Wow, 41 pages already. I certainly won't catch up this week. I headed west for the 4th of July week. I drove out and back. My DH works 3rd shift so he came home and showered then off we went. During our time on vacation he had a lot of pain in his shoulder area so he was not fit to drive home. He went to the walk-in clinic and found out he has calcium deposit in his clavicle. He had diarrhea and stomach issues most of last week so I have been busy with caring for him. Matthew and I are going to my nephew's wedding reception next weekend and we are doing the fruit and vegetable trays for it. We are expecting about 30 people for this as they got married in September. They are coming home from the Carolinas for this family celebration.
> 
> I am expecting to work long days this week and next week so not much time for staying caught up. I would like to say happy birthday to those who have had birthdays recently as well as express my sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently.
> 
> I did finish my shark blanket last week. Thanks to Kathy Hinkle for crocheting the eyes for it while we were at KAP.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love your shark blanket and the crocheted eyes Kathy did look great! Hope your DH is feeling better and will continue to improve. Your fruit and veggie trays are delicious. Sure better than anything a grocery store produces!


I'll second all that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who don't venture onto the Main Digest, I had a lovely visit this morning from Fan.
> This is part of what she brought me- two times one of my favourite quilting blocks, on pillow cases. (for my birthday next week)


How lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tipping doesn't really happen here.


That's lucky for you. Around here, they get very irate if they don't get a tip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have some thermal long john type tights to wear under my pants which are comfortable being cotton.
> The other problem with nylon ones is ( if you fart , you get bulges in your ankles) ????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It used to be a bonus but the IRS decided to make sure they got their cut, I try to leave a cash tip whenever I can, then it's up to the waitperson to decide what they are declaring.


I do the same. Some places, they have to share the tips with all the staff.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Only on page 20 - just marking my spot


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, a whale of a job!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, loved watching Caitlin, thank you.
> Gwen, nice hat.
> KayeJo, have a wonderful vacay.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Travels, and have a wonderful time!


Thank you, I sure hope and pray so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye Jo, hope you and David have a fabulous trip!
> 
> I never got the hang of a hula hoop, either! I'm betting she'll do better than I ever did in no time!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy trails, KayeJo. You are going to such a beautiful place. Watch out for the bears!


It is beautiful up there, we'll be staying in a campground that we haven't stayed at before, so should be interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wow, 41 pages already. I certainly won't catch up this week. I headed west for the 4th of July week. I drove out and back. My DH works 3rd shift so he came home and showered then off we went. During our time on vacation he had a lot of pain in his shoulder area so he was not fit to drive home. He went to the walk-in clinic and found out he has calcium deposit in his clavicle. He had diarrhea and stomach issues most of last week so I have been busy with caring for him. Matthew and I are going to my nephew's wedding reception next weekend and we are doing the fruit and vegetable trays for it. We are expecting about 30 people for this as they got married in September. They are coming home from the Carolinas for this family celebration.
> 
> I am expecting to work long days this week and next week so not much time for staying caught up. I would like to say happy birthday to those who have had birthdays recently as well as express my sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently.
> 
> I did finish my shark blanket last week. Thanks to Kathy Hinkle for crocheting the eyes for it while we were at KAP.


I hope that there is an easy fix for the calcium deposit, and hope that the other pains have stopped. 
You are always so busy, but you get so much accomplished, the shark is great and Kathy did great eyes. 
Have a good trip to the wedding reception, late congrats to the couple.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> We don't know for certain if a rogue regime has it. So some needs to be kept to make vaccine from if necessary I think. Also, it's one virus we've managed to obliterate so keeping some may help in obliterating other viruses which is good for everyone.


That and I figure if it can happen once, what's to stop it from coming back at some point in history, so to have some on hand in case it makes a return is always good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

watch those feet and have a great time kaye. both of you - come home safe and sound. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It is beautiful up there, we'll be staying in a campground that we haven't stayed at before, so should be interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I do the same. Some places, they have to share the tips with all the staff.


Yes, a lot of places now put them all in one jar and split them at the end of the night. I think that's fine for a coffee shop, but not fine for restaurants, a great waitress shouldn't have to share her tips with a bad waitress, what's the incentive for the good waitress to keep doing good or for the bad waitress to do better, she knows she's getting her share whether she does good or not. That's another reason I put the tip in cash, the good waitress can keep what's hers easier, maybe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> watch those feet and have a great time kaye. both of you - come home safe and sound. --- sam


 :sm24: 
Will do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How lovely.


She has done a beautiful job- the stitching is so fine.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, a lot of places now put them all in one jar and split them at the end of the night. I think that's fine for a coffee shop, but not fine for restaurants, a great waitress shouldn't have to share her tips with a bad waitress, what's the incentive for the good waitress to keep doing good or for the bad waitress to do better, she knows she's getting her share whether she does good or not. That's another reason I put the tip in cash, the good waitress can keep what's hers easier, maybe.


We usually do cash tips as well. Have a great time camping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's lucky for you. Around here, they get very irate if they don't get a tip.


That is not very good psychology on their part.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We usually do cash tips as well. Have a great time camping.


Thanks a bunch. I'll be wondering what y'all are doing and what I'm missing all week, but I'll still have fun while missing you all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> We also have a company called "Chefs Plate". You can sign up and they will send you complete meals, minimum 3 times a week. You can choose the recipes and they will send you everything you need to cook the dinner. I have it on standby because I want to use up the food I have in the freezer. The recipes sound good and two of my neighbours already use this company. They will deliver on either Tuesdays or Fridays. If you're interested, check it out. They are based in Toronto.


Thanks, I check it once I've finished reading here.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lynette, I think you use Roku for Tv, not sure if anyone else does. I saw this on FB
> 
> https://blog.roku.com/blog/2017/01/25/roku-channels-hidden-gems/?utm_source=organic_social&utm_medium=facebook


Thanks, have opened and will read once I've finished reading here (up to 23 20 to read) I'm so far behind.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Off to bed, up to page 28, to tired to catch up. Night all.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I love your quilts


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> I love your quilts


Michelle- welcome to Sam's Knitting Tea Party, you are most welcome to join us again. Sam always has a spare chair and a cuppa at the ready.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


She's such a cutie & love the accent


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> She is so cute! I bet it won't be too long before she has it figured out.
> 
> Jack's DD was here.this weekend. It was so good to spend time with her. I am grateful that I continue to have a loving relationship with his kids and grandkids.


It's great that they keep in touch. I know after my uncle died we sort of lost touch with his second wife. How long were you & Jack together?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i suppose it all depends on how much work you want to put into your hair. i used to spend at least an hour in the morning on my hair - now i keep it short enough it is almost wash and wear. i spend more time on my beard. lol i think longer hair is harder to take care of - hotter in the summer to wear. but i have always believed hair was a personal matter - what look makes you comfortable, etc. --- sam


An hour on your hair in the morning????I don't think I've ever spent more than 15 minutes - wash, comb & go, I think I'm one of the few women of my generation who doesn't even own a blow dryer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wow, 41 pages already. I certainly won't catch up this week. I headed west for the 4th of July week. I drove out and back. My DH works 3rd shift so he came home and showered then off we went. During our time on vacation he had a lot of pain in his shoulder area so he was not fit to drive home. He went to the walk-in clinic and found out he has calcium deposit in his clavicle. He had diarrhea and stomach issues most of last week so I have been busy with caring for him. Matthew and I are going to my nephew's wedding reception next weekend and we are doing the fruit and vegetable trays for it. We are expecting about 30 people for this as they got married in September. They are coming home from the Carolinas for this family celebration.
> 
> I am expecting to work long days this week and next week so not much time for staying caught up. I would like to say happy birthday to those who have had birthdays recently as well as express my sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently.
> 
> I did finish my shark blanket last week. Thanks to Kathy Hinkle for crocheting the eyes for it while we were at KAP.


Your blanket looks great.
Sorry your DH hasn't been feeling well enough to enjoy the vacation. I hope he's better soon
Hope you have a great time at the wedding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> An hour on your hair in the morning????I don't think I've ever spent more than 15 minutes - wash, comb & go, I think I'm one of the few women of my generation who doesn't even own a blow dryer


I've not had one since 2001. I'd just bought it but it got forgotten when I was moving out of Mangere- it has never seemed that important to replace. Not one for fussing with my hair.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had an interesting day here, we got a terrible storm just after lunch- we are so lucky we got heavy rain & wind & lots of thunder & lightning but neighbors lost 1000's of acres of crop- beat right to the ground. 3 neighbors had their windows & siding smashed on their houses, maybe more but we've only heard about 3. Golf ball sized hail along with terrible driving wind. Lots of trees down. I had the soaker hose going in the garden & thought I should turn it off so went down to the well, as I was coming back to the house their was the weirdest noises coming from the sky, I thought a tornado was coming. It must have cut a path 2-3 miles wide for 15 miles- a lot of very sad farmers tonight

We also got news that DHs aunt & uncle who live near Kelowna BC had a forest fire come within 1km of their home but fortunately the water bombers worked their magic & got it out. Tonight it's very hazy here as the smoke from BC is now moving in here.

Kaye, I hope you have a great vacation

Tomorrow is DS1 birthday, he will be 33, how did that happen???? DIL had invited us for supper but she has to work tomorrow so I called her & said I will do supper. I have a small turkey in the freezer so will do that, I'm going to out it in my electric roaster out on the deck so I don't heat the house up too much


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, I'm sorry to hear of so much storm damage. Terrible for the farmers and the consumers later, too.

I didn't quite get to the stopping point I wanted with the sewing. I got through the first round and went on to the second but found some mistakes... Oops. So ripped out the stitches to redo. It was only four sets of blocks so no big deal. But now I'm tired! Maybe I'll sleep better. Made good progress, anyhow.

Thanks again for all the lovely comments on the quilt tops.

Off to bed now. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had an interesting day here, we got a terrible storm just after lunch- we are so lucky we got heavy rain & wind & lots of thunder & lightning but neighbors lost 1000's of acres of crop- beat right to the ground. 3 neighbors had their windows & siding smashed on their houses, maybe more but we've only heard about 3. Golf ball sized hail along with terrible driving wind. Lots of trees down. I had the soaker hose going in the garden & thought I should turn it off so went down to the well, as I was coming back to the house their was the weirdest noises coming from the sky, I thought a tornado was coming. It must have cut a path 2-3 miles wide for 15 miles- a lot of very sad farmers tonight
> 
> We also got news that DHs aunt & uncle who live near Kelowna BC had a forest fire come within 1km of their home but fortunately the water bombers worked their magic & got it out. Tonight it's very hazy here as the smoke from BC is now moving in here.
> 
> ...


My goodness. Thank heavens you escaped the worst.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

I believe Someone is trying to remind us that He is here, that we have forgotten about Him.

He said He would never destroy the world with a flood, but He is sending us reminders in other ways of His Presence. 

I hope everyone within our forum and beyond is safe and secure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, a lot of places now put them all in one jar and split them at the end of the night. I think that's fine for a coffee shop, but not fine for restaurants, a great waitress shouldn't have to share her tips with a bad waitress, what's the incentive for the good waitress to keep doing good or for the bad waitress to do better, she knows she's getting her share whether she does good or not. That's another reason I put the tip in cash, the good waitress can keep what's hers easier, maybe.


Are kitchen staff wages as bad as waiting staff? Because if individual tips then they have no way to top up there wage. And here anyway service is often shared.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> An hour on your hair in the morning????I don't think I've ever spent more than 15 minutes - wash, comb & go, I think I'm one of the few women of my generation who doesn't even own a blow dryer


I don't have a hair dryer either. And no great time spent on mine either. Who wants to waste an hour of the day on hair?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Wow, 41 pages already. I certainly won't catch up this week. I headed west for the 4th of July week. I drove out and back. My DH works 3rd shift so he came home and showered then off we went. During our time on vacation he had a lot of pain in his shoulder area so he was not fit to drive home. He went to the walk-in clinic and found out he has calcium deposit in his clavicle. He had diarrhea and stomach issues most of last week so I have been busy with caring for him. Matthew and I are going to my nephew's wedding reception next weekend and we are doing the fruit and vegetable trays for it. We are expecting about 30 people for this as they got married in September. They are coming home from the Carolinas for this family celebration.
> 
> I am expecting to work long days this week and next week so not much time for staying caught up. I would like to say happy birthday to those who have had birthdays recently as well as express my sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently.
> 
> I did finish my shark blanket last week. Thanks to Kathy Hinkle for crocheting the eyes for it while we were at KAP.


That's a great looking shark Mary . 
Sorry to hear about your husband , shoulder pain and tummy problems he must be feeling miserable , I hope he starts to feel better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> An hour on your hair in the morning????I don't think I've ever spent more than 15 minutes - wash, comb & go, I think I'm one of the few women of my generation who doesn't even own a blow dryer


I don't own a hairdryer either , but my son does , his short hair has to be blow dried a certain way, then the wax is put on and the fingers move it this way and that way .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had an interesting day here, we got a terrible storm just after lunch- we are so lucky we got heavy rain & wind & lots of thunder & lightning but neighbors lost 1000's of acres of crop- beat right to the ground. 3 neighbors had their windows & siding smashed on their houses, maybe more but we've only heard about 3. Golf ball sized hail along with terrible driving wind. Lots of trees down. I had the soaker hose going in the garden & thought I should turn it off so went down to the well, as I was coming back to the house their was the weirdest noises coming from the sky, I thought a tornado was coming. It must have cut a path 2-3 miles wide for 15 miles- a lot of very sad farmers tonight
> 
> We also got news that DHs aunt & uncle who live near Kelowna BC had a forest fire come within 1km of their home but fortunately the water bombers worked their magic & got it out. Tonight it's very hazy here as the smoke from BC is now moving in here.
> 
> ...


That was some storm , sorry to hear the poor farmers have lost their crops , 
Happy birthday to your son , hope you all have a nice time


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She's such a cutie & love the accent


As said before...what accent? I don't have an accent! :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get a good nights sleep Cathy and wake up feeling better


And I did! I took 2 night time cold and flu tablets, slept quite well and feel pretty good today. Maybe it was a hayfever and not the start of a cold after all. We ill see. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> For a moment there I wondered how on earth you could get a lamb (dead or alive!) into a bottle (thought it was some way of preserving the meat)......then light dawned! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


LOL. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Feel better soon.
> I too am fighting off a head cold.
> (that time of year)


I hope yours disappears as easy as mine has.... so far anyway.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Im keeping my husband amused with all the itching I'm doing. It seemed to have settled down but started up again yesterday. I've now got it on my right leg and both wrists
> I'm wondering if I'm brushing up against something when out walking the dog
> 
> Just realised the yarn I'm using has 25% wool in it wonder if that could be my problem


I am wondering if it is from a plant of some type as you say. Suppose if could be the wool.... maybe ask a pharmacist? Here they are very good diagnosing that type of thing. You could take an antihystamine?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just finished a hat called Sine Wave Beanie (from Ravelry) using Caron Cotton Cake. It took less than a skein. The pattern also called for the center double decrease (same as the dreaded afghan pattern) and I had zero problems with it. So....I will start the afghan practice again like Darowil suggested and THEN attempt the afghan again. I've attached a selfie with me wearing the hat. The cdd is used on the crown so you can't see it.
> 
> Just talked to Marianne. She's feeling a bit depressed as she can't do anything the likes like puttering in the yard/garden, knitting, cooking/baking. She had to get a new cast for her hand as the previous one was too loose and rubbing the incision (ouch). She said at least she now isn't feeling much pain. Thinks she will be out of the cast in 2 more weeks.


I love the colours in your hat. :sm11: And big hugs to Marianne, glad at least she doesnt have pain now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The hat is looking good Gwen
> Please send my love to Marianne when next you speak with her.
> 
> Different but I am finding this weakness and lack of sensation in my hands very frustrating- no knitting to speak of accomplished since I came home.


Oh dear, what did the doctor say about it? I will read on and learn.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


Aaaw LOL. So cute. Serena has one here too and she just kinda spins it around her saying.... hula HOOP! Hahaha. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, a whale of a job!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had an interesting day here, we got a terrible storm just after lunch- we are so lucky we got heavy rain & wind & lots of thunder & lightning but neighbors lost 1000's of acres of crop- beat right to the ground. 3 neighbors had their windows & siding smashed on their houses, maybe more but we've only heard about 3. Golf ball sized hail along with terrible driving wind. Lots of trees down. I had the soaker hose going in the garden & thought I should turn it off so went down to the well, as I was coming back to the house their was the weirdest noises coming from the sky, I thought a tornado was coming. It must have cut a path 2-3 miles wide for 15 miles- a lot of very sad farmers tonight
> 
> We also got news that DHs aunt & uncle who live near Kelowna BC had a forest fire come within 1km of their home but fortunately the water bombers worked their magic & got it out. Tonight it's very hazy here as the smoke from BC is now moving in here.
> 
> ...


Golly, crazy scary events happening there. The poor farmers losing their crops to the storm and very very scary having the fire come so close. :sm06:

Happy Birthday to your DS. Is his the 18th? My DS's birthday is tomorrow the 18th also...he will be 29. I agree, how did that happen? The years have flown by so fast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I don't own a hairdryer either , but my son does , his short hair has to be blow dried a certain way, then the wax is put on and the fingers move it this way and that way .


LOL. My son uses wax on his hair also. No hairdryer though. But I do have hairdryer and straightner but it only takes me 15mins all up. I dont do it every day though. Without those my hair is an afro mess, looks like I have been plugged in to electric socket. :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I'm so sorry to hear about that horrendous storm and tornado. Heartbreaking that the crops were destroyed and homes damaged or destroyed. All of the rain has done so much damage for the farmers with flooding in. this and other areas. A really year for our farmers for sure. Is there insurance for farmers regarding their crops.

Thank goodness they got that fire under control. Mother Nature is hitting on all fronts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had an interesting day here, we got a terrible storm just after lunch- we are so lucky we got heavy rain & wind & lots of thunder & lightning but neighbors lost 1000's of acres of crop- beat right to the ground. 3 neighbors had their windows & siding smashed on their houses, maybe more but we've only heard about 3. Golf ball sized hail along with terrible driving wind. Lots of trees down. I had the soaker hose going in the garden & thought I should turn it off so went down to the well, as I was coming back to the house their was the weirdest noises coming from the sky, I thought a tornado was coming. It must have cut a path 2-3 miles wide for 15 miles- a lot of very sad farmers tonight
> 
> We also got news that DHs aunt & uncle who live near Kelowna BC had a forest fire come within 1km of their home but fortunately the water bombers worked their magic & got it out. Tonight it's very hazy here as the smoke from BC is now moving in here.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your son.Maryanne is 33 on Monday coming. We are all doing something Sunday but wha tis not yet decided. And then I will take her to lunch somewhere on the day.
Fires and storms in your general area is not good. Glad that you are OK at least. And that despite a very close call DHs aunt and uncles place is safe. What a relief that would have been for them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> As said before...what accent? I don't have an accent! :sm09:


I didn't think you had much of an accent , not nearly as strong as some parts of Scotland, although the very first time I heard a strong Geordie accent (people from Newcastle area ) I thought they were visiting from Scotland ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I didn't think you had much of an accent , not nearly as strong as some parts of Scotland, although the very first time I heard a strong Geordie accent (people from Newcastle area ) I thought they were visiting from Scotland ????


The Geordie accent is difficult to understand. DH had a friend who was a Geordie and he was always amazed at how I could immediately tell it was him on the phone! His most used expression was "Wey aye man" which could mean anything from "Hello" or "Oh no!" to "You're right"!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Got up this morning to dirty dishes in the sink , no way was I washing them, went grocery shopping came home to more dishes in the sink , when asked why no one had washed them the reply I got was didn't know they were there , so I asked if they had breakfast yes was the reply , , have you had something to drink , yes was the reply so you both believe in house elves then was my reply as I started washing the dishes and muttering away to myself , had my best Im in a mood face on till I opened up my tablet and saw the first email title Chtistmas for cheapskate s and i just burst out laughing someone knows me well ????


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Hair dryer? Isn't that called AIR? 

I used to have hair down to my derriere. Washed it every morning before going to work. Coming home, even in the summer, the underside was still a bit damp. Didn't care. Hated hair dryers. And no split ends!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The Geordie accent is difficult to understand. DH had a friend who was a Geordie and he was always amazed at how I could immediately tell it was him on the phone! His most used expression was "Wey aye man" which could mean anything from "Hello" or "Oh no!" to "You're right"!!!


I hear that expression a lot when I visit Newcastle, have to say that once I could understand them I think it's a great accent , they always sound so cheerful,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


So precious. That will be a treasured video! First moments.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great that they keep in touch. I know after my uncle died we sort of lost touch with his second wife. How long were you & Jack together?


14 years

So sorry to hear about the storm damage and fires. Farming is a constant gamble, and even with insurance, you have put in all the work and probably never get back what you would have. Glad you were out of the path.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope yours disappears as easy as mine has.... so far anyway.


It is the cough that is a bit irritating- overwhelms me when I want to talk. Glad yours is on the mend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, what did the doctor say about it? I will read on and learn.


He thinks it's a side effect of the Warfarin.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't own a hairdryer either , but my son does , his short hair has to be blow dried a certain way, then the wax is put on and the fingers move it this way and that way .


I own one, but I only use it in cold weather when I need to go somewhere and don't have time to let my hair air dry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie so sorry about the horrific storm and thankful you were spared. Happy b-day to your son!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our second tv is a roku smart tv, and I have a roku hooked up to the tv in the living room. It's amazing how many great channels are available free, some great exercise, cooking, and just lifestyle channels, amongst many others. There's even a trucking channel.


Have any of you used TVFox Antenna? I just read about it recently and is a lot less expensive than Bell but I don't know how it would work with Fibe. I've also been told about an Android Box. I'm looking to save some money wherever I can and, of course, I gave up HBO because it was so costly and because of that, I missed Game of Thrones last night. :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> no worse than eating mutton.


My DH was served so much mutton when he was in the air force that he never ate lamb from then on. I think I ate lamb once after we were married and he wasn't home at the time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly, crazy scary events happening there. The poor farmers losing their crops to the storm and very very scary having the fire come so close. :sm06:
> 
> Happy Birthday to your DS. Is his the 18th? My DS's birthday is tomorrow the 18th also...he will be 29. I agree, how did that happen? The years have flown by so fast.


Happy birthday to your DS, Bonnie, and yours, Cathy. My sister's is tomorrow, the 18th for us. My eldest will be 33 in a couple of weeks (August 3). I think I have just one month in the year now without a family birthday. Somehow all the GC managed to be born in alternating months to their parents!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My DH was served so much mutton when he was in the air force that he never ate lamb from then on. I think I ate lamb once after we were married and he wasn't home at the time.


I can't eat lamb or veal (or liver, for that matter). It isn't psychological either because they are "baby animals"--the first time I had lamb and veal, I didn't know what it was. My body apparently just won't accept it--I couldn't even swallow it for some reason, and I wasn't wild about the taste, anyway.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wow, 41 pages already. I certainly won't catch up this week. I headed west for the 4th of July week. I drove out and back. My DH works 3rd shift so he came home and showered then off we went. During our time on vacation he had a lot of pain in his shoulder area so he was not fit to drive home. He went to the walk-in clinic and found out he has calcium deposit in his clavicle. He had diarrhea and stomach issues most of last week so I have been busy with caring for him. Matthew and I are going to my nephew's wedding reception next weekend and we are doing the fruit and vegetable trays for it. We are expecting about 30 people for this as they got married in September. They are coming home from the Carolinas for this family celebration.
> 
> I am expecting to work long days this week and next week so not much time for staying caught up. I would like to say happy birthday to those who have had birthdays recently as well as express my sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently.
> 
> I did finish my shark blanket last week. Thanks to Kathy Hinkle for crocheting the eyes for it while we were at KAP.


I have been reading along but not commenting much--just trying to catch up.

Love the shark blanket...so cute. Sorry to hear about your DH's health issues. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, a lot of places now put them all in one jar and split them at the end of the night. I think that's fine for a coffee shop, but not fine for restaurants, a great waitress shouldn't have to share her tips with a bad waitress, what's the incentive for the good waitress to keep doing good or for the bad waitress to do better, she knows she's getting her share whether she does good or not. That's another reason I put the tip in cash, the good waitress can keep what's hers easier, maybe.


I agree with you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had an interesting day here, we got a terrible storm just after lunch- we are so lucky we got heavy rain & wind & lots of thunder & lightning but neighbors lost 1000's of acres of crop- beat right to the ground. 3 neighbors had their windows & siding smashed on their houses, maybe more but we've only heard about 3. Golf ball sized hail along with terrible driving wind. Lots of trees down. I had the soaker hose going in the garden & thought I should turn it off so went down to the well, as I was coming back to the house their was the weirdest noises coming from the sky, I thought a tornado was coming. It must have cut a path 2-3 miles wide for 15 miles- a lot of very sad farmers tonight
> 
> We also got news that DHs aunt & uncle who live near Kelowna BC had a forest fire come within 1km of their home but fortunately the water bombers worked their magic & got it out. Tonight it's very hazy here as the smoke from BC is now moving in here.
> 
> ...


That storm sounds terrible. So sad for the farmers who lost their crops and for the other damages inflicted on your neighbours. Did you have any damage? We had a heavy rainstorm right after midnight but it only lasted for an hour or so. Good news that DH's aunt and uncle were able to avoid the fire.

Happy Birthday to your DS1.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry for the terrible storms and damage they have done. Having such a loss is often enough to bankrupt these poor people. 
I have a hair dryer. Use it on Molly in the winter when she gets her bath. My own hair is so short that by the time I drove to work, the heater in the car had it dry. As someone here said, isn't air what one uses to dry hair?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> As said before...what accent? I don't have an accent! :sm09:


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And I did! I took 2 night time cold and flu tablets, slept quite well and feel pretty good today. Maybe it was a hayfever and not the start of a cold after all. We ill see. :sm24:


I'm glad you had a good sleep & are feeling better. I took 2 NyQuil tablets once, didn't really come back to life until 5 pm the next day, now if needed I never take more than one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I'm so sorry to hear about that horrendous storm and tornado. Heartbreaking that the crops were destroyed and homes damaged or destroyed. All of the rain has done so much damage for the farmers with flooding in. this and other areas. A really year for our farmers for sure. Is there insurance for farmers regarding their crops.
> 
> Thank goodness they got that fire under control. Mother Nature is hitting on all fronts.


Some people only have crop insurance which is a separate thing from hail insurance. We carry hail insurance so you get paid based on the % damage accessed. Crop insurance is different, you get paid based on what comes off each field at the end of the year. ONe neighbor lost about 400 acres but it's on different fields so at the end of the season if the rest of the field is really good there won't be any payout as it's based on averages. My DH had crop insurance twice since he started farming, those 2 years he grew the worse crops ever & still didn't get any payment so has carried only hail insurance since. Over the years we have had hail damage but nothing like this storm, thank God.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> The Geordie accent is difficult to understand. DH had a friend who was a Geordie and he was always amazed at how I could immediately tell it was him on the phone! His most used expression was "Wey aye man" which could mean anything from "Hello" or "Oh no!" to "You're right"!!!


????????????I've been watching a show on Netflix called Scott & Bailey or maybe Bailey & Scott????I forget which but it's from the UK & I have to listen very closely at times to understand what they are saying


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the terrible storms and damage they have done. Having such a loss is often enough to bankrupt these poor people.
> I have a hair dryer. Use it on Molly in the winter when she gets her bath. My own hair is so short that by the time I drove to work, the heater in the car had it dry. As someone here said, isn't air what one uses to dry hair?


My hair looks much better when just combed & allowed to air dry, it goes curly/wavy. When the hairdresser dries wit with a blow dryer, she has to curl it but I always come home & put my head under the tap. I hate the "poofy" look ????
When most of my friends were learning to use blow dryers & curling irons, my hair was down to my waist so I never used them


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a great idea and a delicious one too. I don't think I've had a complete Polish meal since Chicago days. I can duplicate that all except the pierogies. Mom loved going to our minor league games. They always have a lot of family fun and entertainment and great fireworks. A night game is about all I can handle in this heat. Hope your legs were rested up and not too much walking.


It was all good! Not too much walking there for me, thankfully!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sad for farmers hit by storm. Glad you are safe.
Sorlenna, glad you got through first round.
Maya and I had our walk and fed horses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The Kroger's curbside pick-up is done by you. They just pull it and have it ready. I doubt we would ever use, but an interesting concept. I want to feel the fabric or yarn too, but have learned which sites I can trust. Keepsake has good quality at good prices for material. There are a couple yarn places I have visited that will do a shipment to me but then I don't get to peruse the sale racks.... If it is a brand name and is returnable, I would because can't always find what I need in the store here. It is small. Used to trust KnitPicks but have not ordered since new ownership. Deramores out of England has also been reliable. Mostly I need to use what I have.... which is way too much.


I didn't know Knit Picks had changed ownership!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't know Knit Picks had changed ownership!


I didn't either. I knew they changed the manufacturer of their needles (which is why I won't buy the colored wooden ones anymore, though I still love the yarn and like the chrome plated needles). I haven't ordered from them for a long time now, though, either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am off to bed. I have a head cold and starting to feel like crap. Everyone around me has had a cold over the last couple of weeks so I guess it is my turn. :sm19: Night all.


Feel better soon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how nice of you to stop by and share a cuppa with us Michelle - we hope you had a good time and will join us real soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it standing by. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Michelle10n said:


> I love your quilts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a long time ago bonnie - back in the day so to speak. now i comb it and that is it. i will admit though to spending a bit more time on my beard. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> An hour on your hair in the morning????I don't think I've ever spent more than 15 minutes - wash, comb & go, I think I'm one of the few women of my generation who doesn't even own a blow dryer


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how sad for the farmers who lost their crops. hope they can weather the loss until next growing season. i've never seen hail that big. was it a tornado that you heard?
luckily it didn't pick you up. Happy Birthday to number one son. thirty-three - a mere child. i think i would like to be 33 again. so many things i would do differently around that time. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We had an interesting day here, we got a terrible storm just after lunch- we are so lucky we got heavy rain & wind & lots of thunder & lightning but neighbors lost 1000's of acres of crop- beat right to the ground. 3 neighbors had their windows & siding smashed on their houses, maybe more but we've only heard about 3. Golf ball sized hail along with terrible driving wind. Lots of trees down. I had the soaker hose going in the garden & thought I should turn it off so went down to the well, as I was coming back to the house their was the weirdest noises coming from the sky, I thought a tornado was coming. It must have cut a path 2-3 miles wide for 15 miles- a lot of very sad farmers tonight
> 
> We also got news that DHs aunt & uncle who live near Kelowna BC had a forest fire come within 1km of their home but fortunately the water bombers worked their magic & got it out. Tonight it's very hazy here as the smoke from BC is now moving in here.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - it has to look casual - like it just fell that way out of the shower. only the young. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I don't own a hairdryer either , but my son does , his short hair has to be blow dried a certain way, then the wax is put on and the fingers move it this way and that way .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are feeling better this morning cathy. even if it wasn't a cold hayfever can make you feel not quite up to par. take things easy today. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> And I did! I took 2 night time cold and flu tablets, slept quite well and feel pretty good today. Maybe it was a hayfever and not the start of a cold after all. We ill see. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your son. will you see him on his birthday? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Golly, crazy scary events happening there. The poor farmers losing their crops to the storm and very very scary having the fire come so close. :sm06:
> 
> Happy Birthday to your DS. Is his the 18th? My DS's birthday is tomorrow the 18th also...he will be 29. I agree, how did that happen? The years have flown by so fast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why don't you buy the colored wooden needles anymore? i just ordered some. lol --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I didn't either. I knew they changed the manufacturer of their needles (which is why I won't buy the colored wooden ones anymore, though I still love the yarn and like the chrome plated needles). I haven't ordered from them for a long time now, though, either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My DH was served so much mutton when he was in the air force that he never ate lamb from then on. I think I ate lamb once after we were married and he wasn't home at the time.


I had far too much growing up- Mum could never be bothered to let the fat congeal to remove it, makes me retch just the thought of it.
My Dad had a lingering hankering for 'bully beef' from his days in WWll, I quite like that if it is battered and shallow fried.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I've been watching a show on Netflix called Scott & Bailey or maybe Bailey & Scott????I forget which but it's from the UK & I have to listen very closely at times to understand what they are saying


I like Scott & Bailey don't really notice an accent , there are a few accents here that I think are really strong , . The Liverpuddlian, people from Liverpool Merseyside , the Brummie accent people from around Birmingham and of course the Geordie accent , The Brummie accent for me was the hardest to understand 
I love to hear the Cockney accent i know quite a few rhyming slang words but i doubt very much anyone really talks like that now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My hair looks much better when just combed & allowed to air dry, it goes curly/wavy. When the hairdresser dries wit with a blow dryer, she has to curl it but I always come home & put my head under the tap. I hate the "poofy" look ????
> When most of my friends were learning to use blow dryers & curling irons, my hair was down to my waist so I never used them


I call it the Dolly Parton look and no thank you, I just get it cut now and then style it myself


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> why don't you buy the colored wooden needles anymore? i just ordered some. lol --- sam


I have some of the new colored Knitpicks needles and really like them. Very smooth with good ends to put the cables in. I think you may like them, Sam.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how sad for the farmers who lost their crops. hope they can weather the loss until next growing season. i've never seen hail that big. was it a tornado that you heard?
> luckily it didn't pick you up. Happy Birthday to number one son. thirty-three - a mere child. i think i would like to be 33 again. so many things i would do differently around that time. --- sam


Not a tornado, just the wind & I guess the hail grinding in the clouds. Very weird & scary. Saskatchewan people are definitely sky watchers, you never know what coming. I talked to a neighbor this morning, sounds like more people have houses damaged, I'm sure glad we don't have that stupid plastic siding, anyone with that has holes knocked in it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> why don't you buy the colored wooden needles anymore? i just ordered some. lol --- sam


I was wondering that too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had far too much growing up- Mum could never be bothered to let the fat congeal to remove it, makes me retch just the thought of it.
> My Dad had a lingering hankering for 'bully beef' from his days in WWll, I quite like that if it is battered and shallow fried.


What is bully beef?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like Scott & Bailey don't really notice an accent , there are a few accents here that I think are really strong , . The Liverpuddlian, people from Liverpool Merseyside , the Brummie accent people from around Birmingham and of course the Geordie accent , The Brummie accent for me was the hardest to understand
> I love to hear the Cockney accent i know quite a few rhyming slang words but i doubt very much anyone really talks like that now


When I was young, my step-dad had a hired man who he said had a cockney accent, I could hardly understand a thing he said???? How can that still be English????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, Happy birthday to your DS. 
I've got birthday cake made, that lemon Delight recipe I posted last week. DS likes lemon so I hope he likes it. I usually make him Lemon Cream Jelly roll but it's so messy to make I just didn't feel like it this morning. If he's not happy I'll make that for him later in the week. I usually make 3-4 jelly rolls when I do it & freeze them as I have the whole kitchen in a mess
Very cool & windy here today so I guess I don't have to worry about heating the house up cooking the turkey. DS was talking to his friend & there's still piles of hail, like snowdrifts, around his yard so I imagine that's why it feels cold.

I got called this morning, would I please let all DH & my family members that don't live round here anymore know about the Canada .150 celebration being held here on Sept long weekend.its a 3 day event with a ball tournament, beer gardens, entertainment Friday & Sat nights, kinda activities & lots of food-6 meals. $75/adult for the whole weekend. I think that's pretty reasonable for all you get. I've posted it on FB so hopefully that will get most people who might be interested. I think it should be a fun time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was talking last night about the Great Canadian Quilting Bee & wondered how many quilts were made for Ronald McDonald House. I found out this morning, they had hoped to make 1000 quilts but due to amazing generosity they have completed 2615 & there are still blocks leftover to do more. I don't think the 2 our club made & the 2 I made were included in that total as we delivered them directly to the house in Saskatoon as it would have cost big $$ to mail them to Toronto to be distributed & probably others did that too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is bully beef?


Corned Beef in a tin, our's are come slightly pyramidal tins- rounded square section, with a key attached so you can peel open a strip near the wider base. Google comes up with masses of home made ideas. Not sure if Fan's Stu would like it, but I think he likes silverside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was young, my step-dad had a hired man who he said had a cockney accent, I could hardly understand a thing he said???? How can that still be English????????


The English in my understanding, Bonnie, tended only to travel as far as they could walk, or possibly if lucky, ride on horse back. Consequently there were lots of pockets of quite distinct regional dialects, traces of these are still there, although there is also 'received' pronunciation as with many BBC commentators.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Feel better soon.
> I too am fighting off a head cold.
> (that time of year)


Oh no! Hope you are soon over it. Extra vitamin c for both of you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was s a very funny piece over on main about a 50 year school reunion and what to wear when it got to the push up bra and looking down and realising you had a chin rest I was laughing out loud ????


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im keeping my husband amused with all the itching I'm doing. It seemed to have settled down but started up again yesterday. I've now got it on my right leg and both wrists
> I'm wondering if I'm brushing up against something when out walking the dog
> 
> Just realised the yarn I'm using has 25% wool in it wonder if that could be my problem


Do you have poison ivy or the like over there? Or I could be the yarn if you are allergic to wool


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have their interchangables also - love them. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I have some of the new colored Knitpicks needles and really like them. Very smooth with good ends to put the cables in. I think you may like them, Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well just finished a hat called Sine Wave Beanie (from Ravelry) using Caron Cotton Cake. It took less than a skein. The pattern also called for the center double decrease (same as the dreaded afghan pattern) and I had zero problems with it. So....I will start the afghan practice again like Darowil suggested and THEN attempt the afghan again. I've attached a selfie with me wearing the hat. The cdd is used on the crown so you can't see it.
> 
> Just talked to Marianne. She's feeling a bit depressed as she can't do anything the likes like puttering in the yard/garden, knitting, cooking/baking. She had to get a new cast for her hand as the previous one was too loose and rubbing the incision (ouch). She said at least she now isn't feeling much pain. Thinks she will be out of the cast in 2 more weeks.


Cute hat! Hugs for Marianne.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a free quilt pattern - the 'prism' quilt.

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/27/prism-quilt-in-liberty-of-london/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Prism%20Quilt%20in%20Liberty%20of%20London&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Checking in, up to page 29 so back to reading.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are some pictures of the work I did yesterday.


All are pretty but I like the Amish block best.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I get coupons in the regular mail and through email, and on my phone I can go to the site and get coupons, too.


Get the app for your phone also. It has coupons that are not always the same as the ones in the mail, email or website.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Corned Beef in a tin, our's are come slightly pyramidal tins- rounded square section, with a key attached so you can peel open a strip near the wider base. Google comes up with masses of home made ideas. Not sure if Fan's Stu would like it, but I think he likes silverside.


Bully beef, oh yes know it well from our younger days. Stu wouldn't eat it and neither would I these days. Silverside though that's much more to our liking. 
The deli at our supermarkets sell thinly sliced silverside which is very nice for sandwiches.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:



> :sm23: I do, I keep waiting for all the sewers in Texas to blow up from all the beans and jalapenos that are eaten annually. :sm06:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would drink tap water but there us a lot of iron in our water and for some reason their water softener does strange things to the taste and smell. heidi thinks they need to call the softener company and have them check it again. --- sam


Yes, they should. There is something wrong with the softener if it does that.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Teddy bear said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention - you can set up your smartphone to act as the control unit for the Roku - less things around to keep track of - and you can always call your phone to locate it, if you have a landline!


WOW, I didn't know that. Will have to wait Till March next year as I'd signed up for Vonage on a 2 year contract. Once this is finished I'm going to buy an iPhone. 
Love Vonage, free calls in Canada & USA, voice mail, blocking those annoying robot calls, a voice tells me who is calling and several other features. I love it but want to get away from landlines.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! Hope you are soon over it. Extra vitamin c for both of you!


Got it, just got to squash it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bully beef, oh yes know it well from our younger days. Stu wouldn't eat it and neither would I these days. Silverside though that's much more to our liking.
> The deli at our supermarkets sell thinly sliced silverside which is very nice for sandwiches.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is silverside? --- sam



Fan said:


> Bully beef, oh yes know it well from our younger days. Stu wouldn't eat it and neither would I these days. Silverside though that's much more to our liking.
> The deli at our supermarkets sell thinly sliced silverside which is very nice for sandwiches.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Try 15 little kids wrapped in winter clothing , then winter overalls, then waterproofs on top all ready with the help from me to go out and play in the snow then one says I need to go the toilet and as happens the next then the next all say the same thing ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is silverside? --- sam


Salt cured, (brined) beef. You can also get corned pork, here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is wonderful that you have those relationships. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. Just got back from picking up sewing/embroidry machine. Will have to get DH to lift it up to my table for me later so I can try it out. Really tired so going to take nap. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's what I do now. But I'm still ready to cut it super short. People say I will regret it come winter but I do have loads of warm hats.... :sm23:


I had mine long years ago but cut it short 30 years ago when pregnant with DS. The longest it's been since was a year or so ago when I tried letting it grow out. Hated the way it looked. If I could have gotten past the in between mess I might have let it keep growing but couldn't handle it, so short it went again! But it also takes a lot more water to wash it, and that is not a good thing when you live in an RV


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to have to pull out my list in my diary!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye Jo, hope you and David have a fabulous trip!
> 
> I never got the hang of a hula hoop, either! I'm betting she'll do better than I ever did in no time!


I used it to be able to do it pretty good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wow, 41 pages already. I certainly won't catch up this week. I headed west for the 4th of July week. I drove out and back. My DH works 3rd shift so he came home and showered then off we went. During our time on vacation he had a lot of pain in his shoulder area so he was not fit to drive home. He went to the walk-in clinic and found out he has calcium deposit in his clavicle. He had diarrhea and stomach issues most of last week so I have been busy with caring for him. Matthew and I are going to my nephew's wedding reception next weekend and we are doing the fruit and vegetable trays for it. We are expecting about 30 people for this as they got married in September. They are coming home from the Carolinas for this family celebration.
> 
> I am expecting to work long days this week and next week so not much time for staying caught up. I would like to say happy birthday to those who have had birthdays recently as well as express my sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently.
> 
> I did finish my shark blanket last week. Thanks to Kathy Hinkle for crocheting the eyes for it while we were at KAP.


Hope DH feels better soon and something can be done for his shoulder. Cute shark. Good of Kathy to crochet the eyes for you. Congratulations to your nephew.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> I love your quilts


Welcome! I don't recall seeing you here at the tea table. Please join us as often as you like. We enjoy having new people join our family


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Caitlin got a hula hoop, but hasn't quite mastered the technique!


Oh so cute and hilarious.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not had one since 2001. I'd just bought it but it got forgotten when I was moving out of Mangere- it has never seemed that important to replace. Not one for fussing with my hair.


I can comb and go if I want to, but I like to have a bit of volume to it, and I'm the winter it's a must. I get chilled if I let it air dry when its cold outside


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had an interesting day here, we got a terrible storm just after lunch- we are so lucky we got heavy rain & wind & lots of thunder & lightning but neighbors lost 1000's of acres of crop- beat right to the ground. 3 neighbors had their windows & siding smashed on their houses, maybe more but we've only heard about 3. Golf ball sized hail along with terrible driving wind. Lots of trees down. I had the soaker hose going in the garden & thought I should turn it off so went down to the well, as I was coming back to the house their was the weirdest noises coming from the sky, I thought a tornado was coming. It must have cut a path 2-3 miles wide for 15 miles- a lot of very sad farmers tonight
> 
> We also got news that DHs aunt & uncle who live near Kelowna BC had a forest fire come within 1km of their home but fortunately the water bombers worked their magic & got it out. Tonight it's very hazy here as the smoke from BC is now moving in here.
> 
> ...


I am so glad that you and yours are safe with no damage. So sorry for those with losses. Happy that your aunt and uncle didn't loose their house. Nice of you to do supper for your ds's birthday for your DD. Good idea to use the roaster on the porch to keep the house cooler.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

budasha said:


> My DH was served so much mutton when he was in the air force that he never ate lamb from then on. I think I ate lamb once after we were married and he wasn't home at the time.


Mutton is totally different from leg of lamb or lamb chops.

Mom had mutton when she was first married. She hated it.

Many, many years later she made leg of lamb - it, by far, became a favorite.

The Hale Koa Hotel in Honolulu has a wonderful champagne brunch on Sundays. They had lamb chops that were to die for. Melted in your mouth.

Unfortunately, they no longer serve them

Mutton is old lamb.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are kitchen staff wages as bad as waiting staff? Because if individual tips then they have no way to top up there wage. And here anyway service is often shared.


Kitchen staff may share in some of the tips received by the servers at some restaurants, but not all. DSIL makes a decent wage cooking, but still considered close to poverty level. Sometimes I wonder how he manages to pay bills without DD having to go back to work but he works hard for her to be able to stay home with the kids.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is silverside? --- sam


Corned beef. It has a silvery look when sliced hence the name.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why don't you buy the colored wooden needles anymore? i just ordered some. lol --- sam


Two reasons--one is that I have almost all the sizes, and the other is that the last ones I got were not as good quality as the ones I had before (one came out of the socket the minute I took them out of the package, and another wouldn't screw properly into any cable I had). They may be better now (I know a lot of people returned them/had problems with them/complained after the manufacturer changed), but if I were to buy any more, I'd get the chrome plated--I have a few pairs of those tips and they are quite smooth. I somehow doubt I will ever need another knitting needle unless the house burns down...knock wood that doesn't happen!

ETA: I love the older ones I have (gifted to me by my *other* friend Sam, who was instrumental in helping me improve my knitting).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was talking last night about the Great Canadian Quilting Bee & wondered how many quilts were made for Ronald McDonald House. I found out this morning, they had hoped to make 1000 quilts but due to amazing generosity they have completed 2615 & there are still blocks leftover to do more. I don't think the 2 our club made & the 2 I made were included in that total as we delivered them directly to the house in Saskatoon as it would have cost big $$ to mail them to Toronto to be distributed & probably others did that too.


Wonderful!  I think I'm going to have a few I can put together for Project Linus by the end of the year, too, if I get off my duff and do it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Get the app for your phone also. It has coupons that are not always the same as the ones in the mail, email or website.


I don't have room for any apps in my phone...even had to take facebook off it to keep the OS up to date. It's just an inexpensive phone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't either. I knew they changed the manufacturer of their needles (which is why I won't buy the colored wooden ones anymore, though I still love the yarn and like the chrome plated needles). I haven't ordered from them for a long time now, though, either.


I think they change the manufacturing back because there was so much trouble and so many complaints about the cables on the needles.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had mine long years ago but cut it short 30 years ago when pregnant with DS. The longest it's been since was a year or so ago when I tried letting it grow out. Hated the way it looked. If I could have gotten past the in between mess I might have let it keep growing but couldn't handle it, so short it went again! But it also takes a lot more water to wash it, and that is not a good thing when you live in an RV


I hear you. The first time I cut all mine off was when I was expecting my first. Then all the years the kids were little, I had no time to fool with my hair, not with three little girls with long hair (don't mess with it now either, really...I just don't get a haircut). I like it very short--can do it myself with the barber clippers--but it actually is higher maintenance than if I keep it long because if I don't trim it, it gets shaggy in no time (and I hate when it's touching my ears if it should be short). DD's hair is very short at the moment and we have to trim it every two or three weeks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was talking last night about the Great Canadian Quilting Bee & wondered how many quilts were made for Ronald McDonald House. I found out this morning, they had hoped to make 1000 quilts but due to amazing generosity they have completed 2615 & there are still blocks leftover to do more. I don't think the 2 our club made & the 2 I made were included in that total as we delivered them directly to the house in Saskatoon as it would have cost big $$ to mail them to Toronto to be distributed & probably others did that too.


That's fantastic!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got it, just got to squash it!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Just got back from picking up sewing/embroidry machine. Will have to get DH to lift it up to my table for me later so I can try it out. Really tired so going to take nap. TTYL


I'm glad you have it back. Hope it is correctly repaired this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can comb and go if I want to, but I like to have a bit of volume to it, and I'm the winter it's a must. I get chilled if I let it air dry when its cold outside


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't have room for any apps in my phone...even had to take facebook off it to keep the OS up to date. It's just an inexpensive phone.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I guess I better get up and find some ground beef in the freezer. DH wants sloppy Joe's for supper. As it's cooler today, I think I'm going to cut some potatoes into wedges and toss in olive oil and bread crumbs and put them in the oven to go with them and maybe sauté some yellow squash.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think they change the manufacturing back because there was so much trouble and so many complaints about the cables on the needles.


I hadn't heard that, and I thought I read that they had sold the previous factory to another knitting needle company and so couldn't get it back. Hmm. I don't need to buy any more in any case! LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you got sewing machine back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The English in my understanding, Bonnie, tended only to travel as far as they could walk, or possibly if lucky, ride on horse back. Consequently there were lots of pockets of quite distinct regional dialects, traces of these are still there, although there is also 'received' pronunciation as with many BBC commentators.


You should here some of the BBC TV commentators now Julie lots of accents there now , I do think the world wide BBC commentators still speak the queens English (as my English teacher would say ) for obvious reasons


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what is silverside? --- sam


Silverside is a cut of beef from the hindquarter of cattle . Makes a nice Sunday roast but a little expensive , also like Fan says sliced thinly makes a lovely sandwich especially with potato salad that's the Swede in me coming out ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Just got back from picking up sewing/embroidry machine. Will have to get DH to lift it up to my table for me later so I can try it out. Really tired so going to take nap. TTYL


Hooray sewing machine is back were it should be , do hope that's the last time it has to go in to be mended


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Corned beef. It has a silvery look when sliced hence the name.


I must be getting mixed up , because silverside here is definitely not corned beef ,silverside is a lovely cut of meat here and makes a delicious sunday lunch also delicious when cut thinly were as corned beef here is made from another cut of beef called Brisket cured in salt

I wonder how many other things have the same name but are something completely different , I thing I dislike corn beef here as much as Julie dislikes mutton


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should here some of the BBC TV commentators now Julie lots of accents there now , I do think the world wide BBC commentators still speak the queens English (as my English teacher would say ) for obvious reasons


 :sm24: I don't get to hear the BBC at all now-a-days, since our penny pinchers decided it was too pricey- we used to have it at night- now it is mostly those awful 'infomercials'.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I've been watching a show on Netflix called Scott & Bailey or maybe Bailey & Scott????I forget which but it's from the UK & I have to listen very closely at times to understand what they are saying


They are both northerners, but not Geordies. I doubt you would understand a word from a true Geordie!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I don't get to hear the BBC at all now-a-days, since our penny pinchers decided it was too pricey- we used to have it at night- now it is mostly those awful 'infomercials'.


So sorry. I love PBS which has a lot of BBC programs on it. Ours, currently, is subsidized by the government and mostly from private donations. Love Dr. Blake and Father Brown.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I don't get to hear the BBC at all now-a-days, since our penny pinchers decided it was too pricey- we used to have it at night- now it is mostly those awful 'infomercials'.


That is a shame


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I hope your machine is properly repaired this time. 

I just had 2 friends stop by for coffee, they were camped at a nearby lake for a family get together on the weekend. They also got caught in the hailstorm yesterday, tennis ball & grapefruit sized????????campers all beat to heck, one friend has a brand new truck & what a mess of dents, both of their DHs were at the insurance adjuster thus afternoon to have damage accessed???? Sound like this storm will be very expensive 

Well,I better get off here & go get salad veggies from the garden, I have everything else organized for supper. I really feel more like having a nap????Someone phoned just after 7 am & woke me, I read my book til 1am, have to quit doing that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry. I love PBS which has a lot of BBC programs on it. Ours, currently, is subsidized by the government and mostly from private donations. Love Dr. Blake and Father Brown.


I've just watched Dr Blake I also like Father Brown, especially Mrs McCarthy and Lady Felicia ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry. I love PBS which has a lot of BBC programs on it. Ours, currently, is subsidized by the government and mostly from private donations. Love Dr. Blake and Father Brown.


We are lucky to get at least one commercial free, frequency- it has been under-funded for years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is a shame


It certainly is!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I hope your machine is properly repaired this time.
> 
> I just had 2 friends stop by for coffee, they were camped at a nearby lake for a family get together on the weekend. They also got caught in the hailstorm yesterday, tennis ball & grapefruit sized????????campers all beat to heck, one friend has a brand new truck & what a mess of dents, both of their DHs were at the insurance adjuster thus afternoon to have damage accessed???? Sound like this storm will be very expensive
> 
> Well,I better get off here & go get salad veggies from the garden, I have everything else organized for supper. I really feel more like having a nap????Someone phoned just after 7 am & woke me, I read my book til 1am, have to quit doing that


I had salad veggies from the garden too, it's day one of my diet , was going to try acupuncture to try and deflate my spare tyre but j don't think the needles are long enough ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

All great exclamations around here- work has started on the ramp for the back door. Ringo will have to go out the front door till it is safe!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All great exclamations around here- work has started on the ramp for the back door. Ringo will have to go out the front door till it is safe!


Hurrah! Endlich! At last! I am so glad that you are finally getting this ramp. Ringo won't mind the front door for a day or so. Hope that it will help with your walking out and protect your hip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hurrah! Endlich! At last! I am so glad that you are finally getting this ramp. Ringo won't mind the front door for a day or so. Hope that it will help with your walking out and protect your hip.


It will help hugely when the new clothesline is in, being able to dry stuff outside- should make an impact on the electricity bill!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So depressed idiots didn't come today. Tired of depression so waterlogged 45 min to get endorphins going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So depressed idiots didn't come today. Tired of depression so waterlogged 45 min to get endorphins going.


I am so sorry, this is proving a real hassle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must be getting mixed up , because silverside here is definitely not corned beef ,silverside is a lovely cut of meat here and makes a delicious sunday lunch also delicious when cut thinly were as corned beef here is made from another cut of beef called Brisket cured in salt
> 
> I wonder how many other things have the same name but are something completely different , I thing I dislike corn beef here as much as Julie dislikes mutton


I don't know what silverside is, but corned beef here is, as Sonja said, beef brisket cured in salt with spices added when cooking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All great exclamations around here- work has started on the ramp for the back door. Ringo will have to go out the front door till it is safe!


Yay! What wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Hair dryer? Isn't that called AIR?
> 
> I used to have hair down to my derriere. Washed it every morning before going to work. Coming home, even in the summer, the underside was still a bit damp. Didn't care. Hated hair dryers. And no split ends!


I have baby fine, short hair that has no body whatsoever. The plus side is that I can wash my hair and dry it in about five minutes. I have been known to let it air dry, but drying it with the hair dryer gives me a little bit of volume.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So depressed idiots didn't come today. Tired of depression so waterlogged 45 min to get endorphins going.


Sure hope they get their act together and get it done. Wonder if there is somewhere/someone you could call to make them get it finished and properly finished at that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! What wonderful news!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Julie, weren't you on Warfarin before your surgery? Did it cause any problems with your hands before? I am wondering if it could be a side effect from the spinal anesthesia that you had for your surgery.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone know what flower these are?

Will add photos in a minute.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble with your hands but yay for the ramp!

Joy, hugs. Those guys better get in there and finish. I hope you can review them later or send info to the BBB about your experience. They have just not treated you right. 

On the good news front, we got RAIN! Woohoo!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Does anyone know what flower these are?
> 
> Will add photos in a minute.


Sorry I don't know but the flower is a pretty colour.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Sorry I don't know but the flower is a pretty colour.


I think it's a Campsis Trumpet Vine variation, have just finished googling it. Thanks as they are stunning and we have 8 of these around the decks and patios.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.
Tami, thank you. Like your miniquilt on fb.
Sorlenna, wow, I will tell them that if they do not finish by this week I will report them to BBB. Genius.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the wooden needles because they are warmer and i like the feel. if i were to use the chrome plated one i'm afraid my stitches would keep falling off the needle. i can also keep my tension easier of wooden needles. i have one interchangable where the wooden needles came out of the metal cuff. i think a dot of glue should do the trick. i hope. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Two reasons--one is that I have almost all the sizes, and the other is that the last ones I got were not as good quality as the ones I had before (one came out of the socket the minute I took them out of the package, and another wouldn't screw properly into any cable I had). They may be better now (I know a lot of people returned them/had problems with them/complained after the manufacturer changed), but if I were to buy any more, I'd get the chrome plated--I have a few pairs of those tips and they are quite smooth. I somehow doubt I will ever need another knitting needle unless the house burns down...knock wood that doesn't happen!
> 
> ETA: I love the older ones I have (gifted to me by my *other* friend Sam, who was instrumental in helping me improve my knitting).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love corn beef - especially in Reuben sandwiches and corn beef, cabbage and boiled potatoes that you mash on your plate. i'm the only one here that like corn beef. there is restaurant in town that fixes it a couple of times a year - and on st paddy's day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I must be getting mixed up , because silverside here is definitely not corned beef ,silverside is a lovely cut of meat here and makes a delicious sunday lunch also delicious when cut thinly were as corned beef here is made from another cut of beef called Brisket cured in salt
> 
> I wonder how many other things have the same name but are something completely different , I thing I dislike corn beef here as much as Julie dislikes mutton


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - have you told them how this has impacted your health? you might talk to your lawyer also. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> So depressed idiots didn't come today. Tired of depression so waterlogged 45 min to get endorphins going.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news julie - that should help hugely when you want to go out. is it easy to get around the house to the street? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> All great exclamations around here- work has started on the ramp for the back door. Ringo will have to go out the front door till it is safe!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks like a trumpet vine to me. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Does anyone know what flower these are?
> 
> Will add photos in a minute.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had salad veggies from the garden too, it's day one of my diet , was going to try acupuncture to try and deflate my spare tyre but j don't think the needles are long enough ????


If the acupuncture works, please let me know, I have one that needs deflating too????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will help hugely when the new clothesline is in, being able to dry stuff outside- should make an impact on the electricity bill!


Great news about the ramp & hopefully the electric bill too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So depressed idiots didn't come today. Tired of depression so waterlogged 45 min to get endorphins going.


????????I'd be getting upset too, have you talked to them?


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know what silverside is, but corned beef here is, as Sonja said, beef brisket cured in salt with spices added when cooking.


Around March 17 we have lots of corned beef in the markets, and not all of it is brisket. I really don't care for brisket, so I keep an eye open for corned beef *round* and definitely prefer it. It slices much better, and the slices are a decent size, not little wedges. They usually have the spices in a little packet inside the meat package, so it's easy to put on to cook. I never see it at any other season, but maybe I just don't look closely enough. I don't actually fix big cuts of meat now that I am alone, even though I could cut them up into portion-sized packets and freeze them after cooking.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Does anyone know what flower these are?
> 
> Will add photos in a minute.


I'm pretty sure it's an Asarina vine, they come in different colors

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asarina


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love corn beef - especially in Reuben sandwiches and corn beef, cabbage and boiled potatoes that you mash on your plate. i'm the only one here that like corn beef. there is restaurant in town that fixes it a couple of times a year - and on st paddy's day. --- sam


I had never tried corned beef until you talked about it on KTP, I bought it a couple of times since & really like it but it's quite expensive here


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love corn beef - especially in Reuben sandwiches and corn beef, cabbage and boiled potatoes that you mash on your plate. i'm the only one here that like corn beef. there is restaurant in town that fixes it a couple of times a year - and on st paddy's day. --- sam


I love it, too (though I don't like rye bread on a Reuben). Corned beef hash for breakfast is great, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, weren't you on Warfarin before your surgery? Did it cause any problems with your hands before? I am wondering if it could be a side effect from the spinal anesthesia that you had for your surgery.


Yes I was, I have been wondering that too. I may have to raise it when I have my follow up with the surgeon in about 3 weeks, if it is still a problem. And no, my hands were normal before surgery.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's an Asarina vine, they come in different colors
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asarina


You could be right as this is the same leaf, just a red flower and hundreds of them. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble with your hands but yay for the ramp!
> 
> Joy, hugs. Those guys better get in there and finish. I hope you can review them later or send info to the BBB about your experience. They have just not treated you right.
> 
> On the good news front, we got RAIN! Woohoo!


It is a nuisance- I am so used to my hands doing exactly as bid. The posts are in and the piles are going in. But the socket in the laundry has blown.

So glad you have rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great news julie - that should help hugely when you want to go out. is it easy to get around the house to the street? --- sam


It will be close to level most of the way. Of course the path has yet to be built and the new gate- all in good time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great news about the ramp & hopefully the electric bill too


It is, isn't it! The electric bill will be affected more in summer when the weather is better for outside drying.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like the wooden needles because they are warmer and i like the feel. if i were to use the chrome plated one i'm afraid my stitches would keep falling off the needle. i can also keep my tension easier of wooden needles. i have one interchangable where the wooden needles came out of the metal cuff. i think a dot of glue should do the trick. i hope. --- sam


I fixed mine myself as I didn't want the hassle of returning them, though I let the company know via email. I glued the loose one and found a way to get the weird one screwed onto a cable (pliers required), where it stays--I just dedicated that cable to it because it's never going to come off now. If I need a longer cable to use that needle, I can add one with a connector. The other needle unscrews fine.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I have texted them. Kenny sick from heat. Greg had flat tire today. Texted Kenny So? It doesn't take a whole day to fix flat. I have told them several times about how it impacts my health. But tomorrow I will give them the fix or call to BBB speech.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble with your hands but yay for the ramp!
> 
> Joy, hugs. Those guys better get in there and finish. I hope you can review them later or send info to the BBB about your experience. They have just not treated you right.
> 
> On the good news front, we got RAIN! Woohoo!


Woohoo!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you.
> Tami, thank you. Like your miniquilt on fb.
> Sorlenna, wow, I will tell them that if they do not finish by this week I will report them to BBB. Genius.


Not my quilt, just one I shared since so many are quilting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like the wooden needles because they are warmer and i like the feel. if i were to use the chrome plated one i'm afraid my stitches would keep falling off the needle. i can also keep my tension easier of wooden needles. i have one interchangable where the wooden needles came out of the metal cuff. i think a dot of glue should do the trick. i hope. --- sam


Yes, you can glue it back in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I have texted them. Kenny sick from heat. Greg had flat tire today. Texted Kenny So? It doesn't take a whole day to fix flat. I have told them several times about how it impacts my health. But tomorrow I will give them the fix or call to BBB speech.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My ramp, day one:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I own one, but I only use it in cold weather when I need to go somewhere and don't have time to let my hair air dry.


I used to turn up for work at 7 in the morning with wet hair in the middle of winter in London and people would say 'you shouldn't do that. You will get a cold' I think I had less sick days than anyone else so it clearly matter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday to your DS, Bonnie, and yours, Cathy. My sister's is tomorrow, the 18th for us. My eldest will be 33 in a couple of weeks (August 3). I think I have just one month in the year now without a family birthday. Somehow all the GC managed to be born in alternating months to their parents!


so at least 3 of us have children turning 33 within a few weeks of each other. Sorry Cathy your son doesn't to join this elite club.
We have no January or March. Think December is our worst with 5 (with 3 being ones we buy for as it is DD2, her DH and Elizabeth). 
Despite 9 children Mum had none between mid October and mid February. But 3 grandchildren and 1 great grand child (plus a great SIL) in December.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how sad for the farmers who lost their crops. hope they can weather the loss until next growing season. i've never seen hail that big. was it a tornado that you heard?
> luckily it didn't pick you up. Happy Birthday to number one son. thirty-three - a mere child. i think i would like to be 33 again. so many things i would do differently around that time. --- sam


But if I was 33 I would still have very young kids-and I'm enjoying being a grandma so much more. 
Went to the toy library today with her- must have been there over an hour. Drew, read, rolled around played with toys repeated the process a few times and then came home with a few things. She wheeled a trolly we borrowed out and I let her lead the way to see where she went. Straight to our car. She is now down having her nap.
I borrowed a kids book for me to read. "I knew an old lady who swallowed a Meerkat". It looked fun but didn't have my glasses so couldn't read it. Don't think E is yet up to appreciating it somehow. And I paid 50 cents for a big book of Hans Anderson Fairy Tales -also not for E just yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> You could be right as this is the same leaf, just a red flower and hundreds of them. Thanks.


I had a red one a couple of years ago so I know they come in that color


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Corned Beef in a tin, our's are come slightly pyramidal tins- rounded square section, with a key attached so you can peel open a strip near the wider base. Google comes up with masses of home made ideas. Not sure if Fan's Stu would like it, but I think he likes silverside.


Hadn't realised that that was Bully Beef.Different to Silverside even though they are both Corned Beef


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I used to turn up for work at 7 in the morning with wet hair in the middle of winter in London and people would say 'you shouldn't do that. You will get a cold' I think I had less sick days than anyone else so it clearly matter!


I regularly went out the door to work with wet hair, in really cold weather it would sometimes freeze stiff????But never bothered me


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had mine long years ago but cut it short 30 years ago when pregnant with DS. The longest it's been since was a year or so ago when I tried letting it grow out. Hated the way it looked. If I could have gotten past the in between mess I might have let it keep growing but couldn't handle it, so short it went again! But it also takes a lot more water to wash it, and that is not a good thing when you live in an RV


But I wish it less often when it is long so that counteracts the extra water used. And more flexibility with when I wash it as well. So if I was away for a week could get away with washing it the day I left and leave it until I came back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hear you. The first time I cut all mine off was when I was expecting my first. Then all the years the kids were little, I had no time to fool with my hair, not with three little girls with long hair (don't mess with it now either, really...I just don't get a haircut). I like it very short--can do it myself with the barber clippers--but it actually is higher maintenance than if I keep it long because if I don't trim it, it gets shaggy in no time (and I hate when it's touching my ears if it should be short). DD's hair is very short at the moment and we have to trim it every two or three weeks.


Mines long now partly by default because I never got round to getting it cut. Now it's long enough to get right out the way in summer and to keep my neck warm in winter so leave it. As I said don't need to wash as much and all I do is brush it daily. So easy to care for. Doubt whether I will choose to go back to short hair again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All great exclamations around here- work has started on the ramp for the back door. Ringo will have to go out the front door till it is safe!


Yeah! as Elizabeth would say. And likely accompanied by a hand clap.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So depressed idiots didn't come today. Tired of depression so waterlogged 45 min to get endorphins going.


Some delays are to be expected and made worse by the injury but it really is getting beyond a joke now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> All great exclamations around here- work has started on the ramp for the back door. Ringo will have to go out the front door till it is safe!


That is good news Julie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know what silverside is, but corned beef here is, as Sonja said, beef brisket cured in salt with spices added when cooking.


Well who would think that cuts of meat are different even? https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-cut-of-meat-known-as-silverside-in-Australia of course I have no idea of the accuracy of this but sounds right.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble with your hands but yay for the ramp!
> 
> Joy, hugs. Those guys better get in there and finish. I hope you can review them later or send info to the BBB about your experience. They have just not treated you right.
> 
> On the good news front, we got RAIN! Woohoo!


At last


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like the wooden needles because they are warmer and i like the feel. if i were to use the chrome plated one i'm afraid my stitches would keep falling off the needle. i can also keep my tension easier of wooden needles. i have one interchangable where the wooden needles came out of the metal cuff. i think a dot of glue should do the trick. i hope. --- sam


Only if you don't want it interchangeable. Looking again you mean the tip comes out of it's fitting not the one on the cord so yes it should work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love corn beef - especially in Reuben sandwiches and corn beef, cabbage and boiled potatoes that you mash on your plate. i'm the only one here that like corn beef. there is restaurant in town that fixes it a couple of times a year - and on st paddy's day. --- sam


We have it sometimes- so if you come here we can cook it for you. Have Mum down sometimes as she likes it but not worth cooking for one.

Talking of Mum she had her first radiotherapy yesterday- only 2 to go. It went well and she is sounding much chirpier now which is good. Feels like she is back to normal as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Julie


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah! as Elizabeth would say. And likely accompanied by a hand clap.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is, isn't it! The electric bill will be affected more in summer when the weather is better for outside drying.


I'm getting quite a build up of washing as we have had had rain most days since I was well. Managed to get most done last week but rain again and still to keep coming I think. A reasonable amount though not loads but becuase it is almost every day very hard to get a dry day and be home to hang it up and bring it in. Might need to get David to reposition the dryer (facing the wall and away from any power points as well behind a large amount of things so I can't move it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I regularly went out the door to work with wet hair, in really cold weather it would sometimes freeze stiff????But never bothered me


Never got that cold in London. Would take a while to dry that way!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He thinks it's a side effect of the Warfarin.


Oh my. I hope it settles down then. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well one little girl has slept very well- well over 2 hours heading to 2 1/2!

Think she heard me typing this- she is stirring.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had never tried corned beef until you talked about it on KTP, I bought it a couple of times since & really like it but it's quite expensive here


I had to go search google as corned beef sold here is quite cheap . Its thinly sliced and crumbly you can even buy it in a tin yuk , nothing like the pictures I've just seen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm getting quite a build up of washing as we have had had rain most days since I was well. Managed to get most done last week but rain again and still to keep coming I think. A reasonable amount though not loads but becuase it is almost every day very hard to get a dry day and be home to hang it up and bring it in. Might need to get David to reposition the dryer (facing the wall and away from any power points as well behind a large amount of things so I can't move it.


oh dear


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my. I hope it settles down then. :sm19:


so do I!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> So depressed idiots didn't come today. Tired of depression so waterlogged 45 min to get endorphins going.


Oh no this is not right Joy , seems they are finding a lot of excuses , is there not somewhere were you can report them , you need to find your inner warrior Joy and give them what for .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> Happy Birthday to your son. will you see him on his birthday? --- sam


We had a family birthday at my place on Sunday for him which was nice. But no I wont see him today he lives and works in Melbourne.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All great exclamations around here- work has started on the ramp for the back door. Ringo will have to go out the front door till it is safe!


Woo hoo! So glad the ramp is happening. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> So depressed idiots didn't come today. Tired of depression so waterlogged 45 min to get endorphins going.


Oh no, sorry to hear they havent finished yet. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Does anyone know what flower these are?
> 
> Will add photos in a minute.


No, I dont recognise the leaves. But very pretty bush though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Woo hoo! So glad the ramp is happening. :sm24:


It really is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Corned beef silverside here costs around $9 per kilo which is cheap compared to other roast meats. I cook it at least once a month, only buy a small piece though. :sm11: 

Just saw on our news that Australia is sending over 50 firefighters to Canada to help with the awful fires there. I didnt realise the fires were so big and out of control.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have it sometimes- so if you come here we can cook it for you. Have Mum down sometimes as she likes it but not worth cooking for one.
> 
> Talking of Mum she had her first radiotherapy yesterday- only 2 to go. It went well and she is sounding much chirpier now which is good. Feels like she is back to normal as well.


I am glad your mum is doing so well. :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Being working on Bribie Island last 5 shifts and got these pictures. One is a rainbow lorikeet sitting near the path to the toilets. The other is the view of Pumistone Passage, between Bribie Island and the mainland.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Being working on Bribie Island last 5 shifts and got these pictures. One is a rainbow lorikeet sitting near the path to the toilets. The other is the view of Pumistone Passage, between Bribie Island and the mainland.


Oooh lucky you! Lovely spot. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just the one Birthday that I am aware of- Sandi 'AZ Sticks'


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like the wooden needles because they are warmer and i like the feel. if i were to use the chrome plated one i'm afraid my stitches would keep falling off the needle. i can also keep my tension easier of wooden needles. i have one interchangable where the wooden needles came out of the metal cuff. i think a dot of glue should do the trick. i hope. --- sam


Yes, a dot of superglue will fix the problem, though KnitPicks will send you a new one if you email them. They are great with problems like that. I have the chrome ones, but find that they are very slippery so only use them for special "sticky" yarns. I, too, like the wooden needles most as they seem easier for my hands to use and have just the right amount of slickness. Currently using a set of Karbonz ones with metal tips but otherwise out of the same material from which they make flyrods, a type of fiberglass. They are very nice and easy on the hands. Someday would like a whole set!
Julie, I am hoping that your hands will quickly improve. It is a worry as when I looked up the side effects of Warfarin, the top one listed was neurological side effects to the hands, but usually only on a single side. Prayers for improvement.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm up and off to the dentist. Broke a crown on an olive pit at the wedding but found out yesterday that the reason I didn't have any pain is that there is a root canal on that tooth. After insurance it will be about $1200. Just had one done about 2 months ago. It seems the teeth and keeping up with things needed on the house are eating up any extra money but I can tell you that olives are now off the menu totally. I have a tooth transplant with bone grafting because of a pit in pitted olives. Dentist told me she had a young person lose two teeth and needed implants because of olive tapenade. Have to brave work traffic to be there on time so leaving quite early. Got the stitches taken out from the minor surgery on my head but still a little sensitive to sleep on that side. No real pain now though. I'd better finish getting ready. Looks like a gorgeous day. I am starting to feel like knitting again and feeling a little more energy. YAY!!!!

Busyworkerbee, you certainly have some gorgeous views. Love it that you are working.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well one little girl has slept very well- well over 2 hours heading to 2 1/2!
> 
> Think she heard me typing this- she is stirring.


She will be full of energy after that long nap


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Being working on Bribie Island last 5 shifts and got these pictures. One is a rainbow lorikeet sitting near the path to the toilets. The other is the view of Pumistone Passage, between Bribie Island and the mainland.


Looks Beautiful Heather and Warm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! Will give it a try hopefully this afternoon or evening. No further charge either thank goodness! Have a busy day today; doctors appointment I'll be leaving for soon then this afternoon will meet up with some ladies that knit together once a week that I've been guided & invited to join. Hope it is a good group. Will meet at Panera Bread for a couple of hours. Just doing a quick check in here first.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I love corned beef brisket but rarely have it because of the expense. Just thinking of it makes we want to get some.


Swedenme said:


> I must be getting mixed up , because silverside here is definitely not corned beef ,silverside is a lovely cut of meat here and makes a delicious sunday lunch also delicious when cut thinly were as corned beef here is made from another cut of beef called Brisket cured in salt
> 
> I wonder how many other things have the same name but are something completely different , I thing I dislike corn beef here as much as Julie dislikes mutton


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent news!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> All great exclamations around here- work has started on the ramp for the back door. Ringo will have to go out the front door till it is safe!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beyond ridiculous now Joy/Sassafras. I am po-ed for you! Have you given them a call?


sassafras123 said:


> So depressed idiots didn't come today. Tired of depression so waterlogged 45 min to get endorphins going.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

At first glance I thought morning glories but think the blossom is too large; beautiful flowers though!


kiwifrau said:


> Does anyone know what flower these are?
> 
> Will add photos in a minute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hooray for the rain!!!


Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble with your hands but yay for the ramp!
> 
> Joy, hugs. Those guys better get in there and finish. I hope you can review them later or send info to the BBB about your experience. They have just not treated you right.
> 
> On the good news front, we got RAIN! Woohoo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, a dot of superglue will fix the problem, though KnitPicks will send you a new one if you email them. They are great with problems like that. I have the chrome ones, but find that they are very slippery so only use them for special "sticky" yarns. I, too, like the wooden needles most as they seem easier for my hands to use and have just the right amount of slickness. Currently using a set of Karbonz ones with metal tips but otherwise out of the same material from which they make flyrods, a type of fiberglass. They are very nice and easy on the hands. Someday would like a whole set!
> Julie, I am hoping that your hands will quickly improve. It is a worry as when I looked up the side effects of Warfarin, the top one listed was neurological side effects to the hands, but usually only on a single side. Prayers for improvement.


Thank you Joyce. I see the doctor again, Friday. 
The concrete for the posts on the ramp should be setting well, no rain so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm up and off to the dentist. Broke a crown on an olive pit at the wedding but found out yesterday that the reason I didn't have any pain is that there is a root canal on that tooth. After insurance it will be about $1200. Just had one done about 2 months ago. It seems the teeth and keeping up with things needed on the house are eating up any extra money but I can tell you that olives are now off the menu totally. I have a tooth transplant with bone grafting because of a pit in pitted olives. Dentist told me she had a young person lose two teeth and needed implants because of olive tapenade. Have to brave work traffic to be there on time so leaving quite early. Got the stitches taken out from the minor surgery on my head but still a little sensitive to sleep on that side. No real pain now though. I'd better finish getting ready. Looks like a gorgeous day. I am starting to feel like knitting again and feeling a little more energy. YAY!!!!
> 
> Busyworkerbee, you certainly have some gorgeous views. Love it that you are working.
> 
> Hugs to all.


All the very best for the dentist visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent news!!!


I was very pleased with yesterday's progress.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My ramp, day one:


Woo Hoo, progress.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a red one a couple of years ago so I know they come in that color


Do you know if these are annuals or perineal?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She will be full of energy after that long nap


But late for her so only about 1 1/2 hours until Dad got here. 
Wasn't overly tired after having her so definitely better!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Being working on Bribie Island last 5 shifts and got these pictures. One is a rainbow lorikeet sitting near the path to the toilets. The other is the view of Pumistone Passage, between Bribie Island and the mainland.


nice looking place.Aren't the lorikeets beautiful birds?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Corned Beef in a tin, our's are come slightly pyramidal tins- rounded square section, with a key attached so you can peel open a strip near the wider base. Google comes up with masses of home made ideas. Not sure if Fan's Stu would like it, but I think he likes silverside.


We have it here. My DH loved it. I'm not a fan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bully beef, oh yes know it well from our younger days. Stu wouldn't eat it and neither would I these days. Silverside though that's much more to our liking.
> The deli at our supermarkets sell thinly sliced silverside which is very nice for sandwiches.


I'm not familiar with silverside. What is it?

I see that Julie has already answered.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW, I didn't know that. Will have to wait Till March next year as I'd signed up for Vonage on a 2 year contract. Once this is finished I'm going to buy an iPhone.
> Love Vonage, free calls in Canada & USA, voice mail, blocking those annoying robot calls, a voice tells me who is calling and several other features. I love it but want to get away from landlines.


How much is it for Vonage? I'm with Bell and they're expensive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Mutton is totally different from leg of lamb or lamb chops.
> 
> Mom had mutton when she was first married. She hated it.
> 
> ...


My girlfriend always orders lamb when we go out for dinner. I have had a taste of hers and it was delicious. I keep looking at lamb chops when I go shopping but have yet to buy any. I'd love to go to Honolulu to try theirs. :sm11: but I see I'm too late.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you fix it with cooked cabbage? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I had never tried corned beef until you talked about it on KTP, I bought it a couple of times since & really like it but it's quite expensive here


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother made the best corn beef hash - i can never keep the potatoes whole - mother's came out - the potatoes were perfect little squares. great memory sorlenna -
thanks. --- sam

quote=Sorlenna]I love it, too (though I don't like rye bread on a Reuben). Corned beef hash for breakfast is great, too.[/quote]


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> so at least 3 of us have children turning 33 within a few weeks of each other. Sorry Cathy your son doesn't to join this elite club.
> We have no January or March. Think December is our worst with 5 (with 3 being ones we buy for as it is DD2, her DH and Elizabeth).
> Despite 9 children Mum had none between mid October and mid February. But 3 grandchildren and 1 great grand child (plus a great SIL) in December.


My DD was 33 in January, DS will be 30 in 10 days!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, Happy birthday to your DS.
> I've got birthday cake made, that lemon Delight recipe I posted last week. DS likes lemon so I hope he likes it. I usually make him Lemon Cream Jelly roll but it's so messy to make I just didn't feel like it this morning. If he's not happy I'll make that for him later in the week. I usually make 3-4 jelly rolls when I do it & freeze them as I have the whole kitchen in a mess
> Very cool & windy here today so I guess I don't have to worry about heating the house up cooking the turkey. DS was talking to his friend & there's still piles of hail, like snowdrifts, around his yard so I imagine that's why it feels cold.
> 
> I got called this morning, would I please let all DH & my family members that don't live round here anymore know about the Canada .150 celebration being held here on Sept long weekend.its a 3 day event with a ball tournament, beer gardens, entertainment Friday & Sat nights, kinda activities & lots of food-6 meals. $75/adult for the whole weekend. I think that's pretty reasonable for all you get. I've posted it on FB so hopefully that will get most people who might be interested. I think it should be a fun time.


We had our celebrations for the 150th on July lst weekend. Had lots of activities here. Did you happen to see the show from Ottawa? It was good. Prince Charles and Camilla were there to participate in the festivities.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sounds like you are having a grand time with Elizabeth. Glad your mom is feeling better. Thank you, it is beyond a joke.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Just got back from picking up sewing/embroidry machine. Will have to get DH to lift it up to my table for me later so I can try it out. Really tired so going to take nap. TTYL


i sure hope everything works.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

All of a sudden, I've lost my back arrow. Don't know what's happened and it sure is a nuisance.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> But I wish it less often when it is long so that counteracts the extra water used. And more flexibility with when I wash it as well. So if I was away for a week could get away with washing it the day I left and leave it until I came back.


Even when mine was long I couldn't go more than 2 days without washing it. I was doing every other day, but apparently my body chemistry has changed again because I need to do it every day now. I have oily skin, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, nice pics, looks like a nice place to vacay or work.
Sandy, happy birthday. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All great exclamations around here- work has started on the ramp for the back door. Ringo will have to go out the front door till it is safe!


At last, you will get your ramp.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So depressed idiots didn't come today. Tired of depression so waterlogged 45 min to get endorphins going.


So sorry. :sm13:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, they are not licensed so I'm limited what I could do. But will go to BBB if they aren't done this week. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully i will be done in a timely manner so you can soon use it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My ramp, day one:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well who would think that cuts of meat are different even? https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-cut-of-meat-known-as-silverside-in-Australia of course I have no idea of the accuracy of this but sounds right.


Thanks, interesting!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I think it's a Campsis Trumpet Vine variation, have just finished googling it. Thanks as they are stunning and we have 8 of these around the decks and patios.


It does look like the trumpet flower but the one I had was orange.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope your knitting ladies are a fun group. I don't call Kenny as he is deaf. I sent him 6 texts yesterday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Only if you don't want it interchangeable. Looking again you mean the tip comes out of it's fitting not the one on the cord so yes it should work.


Also, with the wooden interchangeable needles, do not hold the needle when screwing the cable on!!!!! Hold it by the metal barrel that you are screwing the cable into!! If you hold the wooden needle while doing it you will break it loose from the metal barrel, which will result in needing to glue it back in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have it sometimes- so if you come here we can cook it for you. Have Mum down sometimes as she likes it but not worth cooking for one.
> 
> Talking of Mum she had her first radiotherapy yesterday- only 2 to go. It went well and she is sounding much chirpier now which is good. Feels like she is back to normal as well.


I'm so glad your mum is doing well!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had to go search google as corned beef sold here is quite cheap . Its thinly sliced and crumbly you can even buy it in a tin yuk , nothing like the pictures I've just seen


All the corned beef we have here is made from the brisket. We can buy it already cooked or we can buy it in a package with all the spices ready to cook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Being working on Bribie Island last 5 shifts and got these pictures. One is a rainbow lorikeet sitting near the path to the toilets. The other is the view of Pumistone Passage, between Bribie Island and the mainland.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just the one Birthday that I am aware of- Sandi 'AZ Sticks'


Happy Birthday Sandi!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, so sorry you broke your crown. Glad there is no real pain on your head. Hope the sensitivity goes away soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! Will give it a try hopefully this afternoon or evening. No further charge either thank goodness! Have a busy day today; doctors appointment I'll be leaving for soon then this afternoon will meet up with some ladies that knit together once a week that I've been guided & invited to join. Hope it is a good group. Will meet at Panera Bread for a couple of hours. Just doing a quick check in here first.


Have a great day!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> But late for her so only about 1 1/2 hours until Dad got here.
> Wasn't overly tired after having her so definitely better!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Corned beef silverside here costs around $9 per kilo which is cheap compared to other roast meats. I cook it at least once a month, only buy a small piece though. :sm11:
> 
> Just saw on our news that Australia is sending over 50 firefighters to Canada to help with the awful fires there. I didnt realise the fires were so big and out of control.


I'm sure they're very glad of the help. The wildfires are rampant and there are thousands homeless. I can't imagine how devastated they are.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> All of a sudden, I've lost my back arrow. Don't know what's happened and it sure is a nuisance.


Try pushing F11. It's what I do when I somehow mess up my tool bar!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just the one Birthday that I am aware of- Sandi 'AZ Sticks'


I wonder how Sandi is. We haven't heard from her in ages.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, they are not licensed so I'm limited what I could do. But will go to BBB if they aren't done this week. Thank you.


It would be more expense, but you can still go to your lawyer even if they are not licensed. They are still expected to do the work you paid them for.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wonder how Sandi is. We haven't heard from her in ages.


She is doing good. I see her on Facebook, and if it had worked out, I could have met her while we were in Arizona.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news on your mum - hope this does the trick and she is soon back in the pink. --- sam



darowil said:


> We have it sometimes- so if you come here we can cook it for you. Have Mum down sometimes as she likes it but not worth cooking for one.
> 
> Talking of Mum she had her first radiotherapy yesterday- only 2 to go. It went well and she is sounding much chirpier now which is good. Feels like she is back to normal as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up, had toast and meds. Phone is down to 11% battery, so it's time to go cut the grass before it gets hot so DH doesn't have to do it in the heat. 

You may remember that I knitted a hat and sweater for my niece who adopted a baby boy in January. Friday was their final court date. Nolan is officially ours! Some of you may have seen a photo I was tagged in from his party on Sunday. He is adorable! I had the pleasure of putting him to sleep and holding him while he napped 3 times! Love him to pieces! Gotta go before batter dies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm up and off to the dentist. Broke a crown on an olive pit at the wedding but found out yesterday that the reason I didn't have any pain is that there is a root canal on that tooth. After insurance it will be about $1200. Just had one done about 2 months ago. It seems the teeth and keeping up with things needed on the house are eating up any extra money but I can tell you that olives are now off the menu totally. I have a tooth transplant with bone grafting because of a pit in pitted olives. Dentist told me she had a young person lose two teeth and needed implants because of olive tapenade. Have to brave work traffic to be there on time so leaving quite early. Got the stitches taken out from the minor surgery on my head but still a little sensitive to sleep on that side. No real pain now though. I'd better finish getting ready. Looks like a gorgeous day. I am starting to feel like knitting again and feeling a little more energy. YAY!!!!
> 
> Busyworkerbee, you certainly have some gorgeous views. Love it that you are working.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Sorry about your tooth. I cracked one tooth because I chomped down on a Tic Tac. Those are definitely a no no for me. I'm glad your head is less sore.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you sleeping these days margaret? are you able to sleep at the new house? do you have bathroom facilities there? i'm not sure how far along david is with the remodel. why do you need to reposition the dryer? --- sam



darowil said:


> Never got that cold in London. Would take a while to dry that way!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, they are not licensed so I'm limited what I could do. But will go to BBB if they aren't done this week. Thank you.


Do you have a consumer advocate on any of your tv local channels? We have one, Get Gebhart, here and if you have one, you can go to him/her and have that person look into the situation. He brings it up on the tv news and everyone in the country sees what a mess/screw up these people have made. Usually they hurry and make the situation right or return the money. Sorry they are not licensed, one more learning experience. But, now you still have options. Can you find out who the main booking agent is with this crew? Can a lawyer get in touch with him and send a letter of warning? Can you write a letter to the editor in your local paper warning others not to use this crew? You don't actually have to do it, sometimes just the threat is enough to get some movement. Best wishes in getting your job done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far is that from you? good you could have family dinner for his birthday. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> We had a family birthday at my place on Sunday for him which was nice. But no I wont see him today he lives and works in Melbourne.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Try pushing F11. It's what I do when I somehow mess up my tool bar!


Thank you, thank you! It worked.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She is doing good. I see her on Facebook, and if it had worked out, I could have met her while we were in Arizona.


Are you friends on Facebook?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so off to do some work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, thank you for suggestions.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have it sometimes- so if you come here we can cook it for you. Have Mum down sometimes as she likes it but not worth cooking for one.
> 
> Talking of Mum she had her first radiotherapy yesterday- only 2 to go. It went well and she is sounding much chirpier now which is good. Feels like she is back to normal as well.


Good news about your mum. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Julie


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back from my physical and have to say my doctor was thrilled with my weight loss; 44 lbs now. He is cutting my blood pressure meds in half and my antidepressant in half. They did my blood work and I should have those results by Monday and he is hoping to eliminate my cholesterol meds and maybe reducing my thyroid meds. I am ecstatic!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Sandi! Miss you on here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All the talk of corned beef; went grocery shopping after the doc appointment and bought some corned beef brisket already sliced. Yum!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from my physical and have to say my doctor was thrilled with my weight loss; 44 lbs now. He is cutting my blood pressure meds in half and my antidepressant in half. They did my blood work and I should have those results by Monday and he is hoping to eliminate my cholesterol meds and maybe reducing my thyroid meds. I am ecstatic!


You have every right to be ecstatic, that's a fantastic weight loss! Well done you! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from my physical and have to say my doctor was thrilled with my weight loss; 44 lbs now. He is cutting my blood pressure meds in half and my antidepressant in half. They did my blood work and I should have those results by Monday and he is hoping to eliminate my cholesterol meds and maybe reducing my thyroid meds. I am ecstatic!


Fantastic results. You have been very diligent and it is paying you big time. Congratulations.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Kate. Only 57 lbs to go then to maintain it. I feel so much better. I haven't had to take any pain meds now since the middle of May.
I know folks probably got tired of me boosting up this way of eating (Bone Broth Diet) but it has really changed my life. I really didn't think I could give up sugar/artificial sugar, breads/grains, dairy (I love cheeses) but except for occasionally wanting cheese I truly don't miss any of it.
And once I'm maintaining 80% of the time I will eat like I now do and 20% of the time I can add in the things I want and just watch how my weight does. I know when at the KAP I didn't stick entirely to this way of eating and even though I ate lots of stuff I was not supposed to and enjoyed it too it made my stomach hurt and gave me horrible indigestion so knowing that I hope to do well once on maintanence. Just don't have the tast for it all anymore.


KateB said:


> You have every right to be ecstatic, that's a fantastic weight loss! Well done you! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you flyty1n/Joyce.


flyty1n said:


> Fantastic results. You have been very diligent and it is paying you big time. Congratulations.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have it sometimes- so if you come here we can cook it for you. Have Mum down sometimes as she likes it but not worth cooking for one.
> 
> Talking of Mum she had her first radiotherapy yesterday- only 2 to go. It went well and she is sounding much chirpier now which is good. Feels like she is back to normal as well.


I'm glad your mom's doing well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never got that cold in London. Would take a while to dry that way!


Actually things dry well that way. My mom used to hang things on the clothes horse & set it outside to freeze in winter, them bring them in to dry & it speeded up the process, freeze drying, I guess????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had to go search google as corned beef sold here is quite cheap . Its thinly sliced and crumbly you can even buy it in a tin yuk , nothing like the pictures I've just seen


I've never bought it in a tin, although I have seen it. What I bought was a fresh cut of meat in a vacuum sealed bag with spices & a bit of liquid, maybe a marinade of sorts?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Corned beef silverside here costs around $9 per kilo which is cheap compared to other roast meats. I cook it at least once a month, only buy a small piece though. :sm11:
> 
> Just saw on our news that Australia is sending over 50 firefighters to Canada to help with the awful fires there. I didnt realise the fires were so big and out of control.


It's good they are sending help, it's so dry & hot there & there are so many dead spruce trees in some areas because of that spruce bug that they go up like torches. On the news last night it said 20,000 people have been evacuated from various areas. I know fire fighters & water bombers from across Canada have been sent in.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=bc+fires+update&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm up and off to the dentist. Broke a crown on an olive pit at the wedding but found out yesterday that the reason I didn't have any pain is that there is a root canal on that tooth. After insurance it will be about $1200. Just had one done about 2 months ago. It seems the teeth and keeping up with things needed on the house are eating up any extra money but I can tell you that olives are now off the menu totally. I have a tooth transplant with bone grafting because of a pit in pitted olives. Dentist told me she had a young person lose two teeth and needed implants because of olive tapenade. Have to brave work traffic to be there on time so leaving quite early. Got the stitches taken out from the minor surgery on my head but still a little sensitive to sleep on that side. No real pain now though. I'd better finish getting ready. Looks like a gorgeous day. I am starting to feel like knitting again and feeling a little more energy. YAY!!!!
> 
> Busyworkerbee, you certainly have some gorgeous views. Love it that you are working.
> 
> Hugs to all.


$1200???? Expensive tooth! I have a $600 one as a result of corn nuts so haven't eaten them for many years.
I'm glad your incision is healing well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! Will give it a try hopefully this afternoon or evening. No further charge either thank goodness! Have a busy day today; doctors appointment I'll be leaving for soon then this afternoon will meet up with some ladies that knit together once a week that I've been guided & invited to join. Hope it is a good group. Will meet at Panera Bread for a couple of hours. Just doing a quick check in here first.


Hope you enjoy the group


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank you, thank you! It worked.


You are welcome! I have had to use it so many times that I have it memorized!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Are you friends on Facebook?


Mmm don't think I am with you. Will send you a pm


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Do you know if these are annuals or perineal?


They are annuals here, maybe last longer in tropical areas. They are a climbing snapdragon. I bought seeds but they didn't grow for me. Our local greenhouse sells them but they are pricey, that's why I thought I'd start my own

They come in lots of beautiful colors

https://www.google.ca/search?q=images+of+asarina+vine&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from my physical and have to say my doctor was thrilled with my weight loss; 44 lbs now. He is cutting my blood pressure meds in half and my antidepressant in half. They did my blood work and I should have those results by Monday and he is hoping to eliminate my cholesterol meds and maybe reducing my thyroid meds. I am ecstatic!


That is fantastic!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you fix it with cooked cabbage? --- sam


Yes, I put the corned beef in the slow cooker for several hours, then put chunks of Cabbage on top for the last hour, it was really good. The GKs were here the first time I made it & GS ate about 6 slices????I didn't have to worry about leftovers????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> We had our celebrations for the 150th on July lst weekend. Had lots of activities here. Did you happen to see the show from Ottawa? It was good. Prince Charles and Camilla were there to participate in the festivities.


I didn't see it, we were busy packing up for our trip


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never bought it in a tin, although I have seen it. What I bought was a fresh cut of meat in a vacuum sealed bag with spices & a bit of liquid, maybe a marinade of sorts?


That is the way we get it here. It seems to be some of the salt brine it is cured in and the bag of spices. We can also get it in the deli department of the grocery store that they slice for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Even when mine was long I couldn't go more than 2 days without washing it. I was doing every other day, but apparently my body chemistry has changed again because I need to do it every day now. I have oily skin, too.


My cousin, a hairdresser,says the more often you wash it, the oilyer it will get. I was washing it every day but now do it every second day, at first it drove me crazy but it "acclimatized" to the new interval. I still stick my head in the shower each morning to wet it down & comb otherwise it would be pretty scary????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I have all of the back cut. So almost a half acre. It was time for a drink and a potty break, and if I can lift the gas can, I will put gas in it and do the front. That will only take me about half an hour. I had a hard time lifting the full can last time and I seem to have some tendinitis in my right arm after crocheting the baby afghan I did for my cousin last month. It doesn't like me lifting much. I'll see what kind of energy I have, may pull some weeds. Needs it badly but may not get it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wonder how Sandi is. We haven't heard from her in ages.


I think they are doing OK, I see posts on FB


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from my physical and have to say my doctor was thrilled with my weight loss; 44 lbs now. He is cutting my blood pressure meds in half and my antidepressant in half. They did my blood work and I should have those results by Monday and he is hoping to eliminate my cholesterol meds and maybe reducing my thyroid meds. I am ecstatic!


Well done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My cousin, a hairdresser,says the more often you wash it, the oilyer it will get. I was washing it every day but now do it every second day, at first it drove me crazy but it "acclimatized" to the new interval. I still stick my head in the shower each morning to wet it down & comb otherwise it would be pretty scary????????


I almost never washed it every day, but seems like half way through the next day it turns into a grease ball. Since I didn't leave the house yesterday I didn't do it, but I am working on day three so after I'm done with the grass I will shower and wash it. It gets cut tomorrow! I think sometimes that it reacts to different water. I notice it more when we are traveling.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is the way we get it here. It seems to be some of the salt brine it is cured in and the bag of spices. We can also get it in the deli department of the grocery store that they slice for you.


It's probably available in the deli in the Sobeys in Lloydminster but I've never looked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Woo Hoo, progress.


And it has remained dry overnight- so the concrete should have set well! It is the rapid set sort.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> We have it here. My DH loved it. I'm not a fan.


Fale was much fonder of it than I am!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! Will give it a try hopefully this afternoon or evening. No further charge either thank goodness! Have a busy day today; doctors appointment I'll be leaving for soon then this afternoon will meet up with some ladies that knit together once a week that I've been guided & invited to join. Hope it is a good group. Will meet at Panera Bread for a couple of hours. Just doing a quick check in here first.


Hope you have a great time at the knit together Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> At last, you will get your ramp.


It is well on the way, now, Liz. There needs to be a new path and gate, and then I will easily be able to get out with the stroller.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I'm caught up, had toast and meds. Phone is down to 11% battery, so it's time to go cut the grass before it gets hot so DH doesn't have to do it in the heat.
> 
> You may remember that I knitted a hat and sweater for my niece who adopted a baby boy in January. Friday was their final court date. Nolan is officially ours! Some of you may have seen a photo I was tagged in from his party on Sunday. He is adorable! I had the pleasure of putting him to sleep and holding him while he napped 3 times! Love him to pieces! Gotta go before batter dies.


I saw the picture Tami , he's gorgeous


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hopefully i will be done in a timely manner so you can soon use it. --- sam


I reckon they are going pretty well. You have to be patient as concrete sets.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I'm glad you are getting better & E isn't tiring you out.
Heather, lovely photos, I hope you are enjoying the job & the paycheck????
Well, I better get off here, I'm finally caught up.
I saved potato water & leftover mashed potatoes from supper last night & mixed up a triple batch(6 doz) buns, they are on their last rise before going in the pans. I use that quick rise yeast.
DH has gone to the east side of the province to pick up a baler, left about 6 & won't be home til late, I hope before dark, as he will have to drive slow towing it.
I'm going to a friends house this afternoon, she's have cake for another friends birthday.
Youngest son dropped off the dog this morning as he's back to work today & older son called to see if I will keep GD tomorrow while him & GS go fishing. I also got a message from a friend, will I make cupcakes & come Sat 10-2 to help with a hamburger & cupcake sale to raise funds for Bags of Love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wonder how Sandi is. We haven't heard from her in ages.


She pops up from time to time on facebook, but last I heard Alan was not particularly well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> We have it sometimes- so if you come here we can cook it for you. Have Mum down sometimes as she likes it but not worth cooking for one.
> 
> Talking of Mum she had her first radiotherapy yesterday- only 2 to go. It went well and she is sounding much chirpier now which is good. Feels like she is back to normal as well.


I'm glad all went well for your mum Margaret


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw the picture Tami , he's gorgeous


I saw that too. A cutie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from my physical and have to say my doctor was thrilled with my weight loss; 44 lbs now. He is cutting my blood pressure meds in half and my antidepressant in half. They did my blood work and I should have those results by Monday and he is hoping to eliminate my cholesterol meds and maybe reducing my thyroid meds. I am ecstatic!


That's great news Gwen . Are you feeling lots better in yourself?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from my physical and have to say my doctor was thrilled with my weight loss; 44 lbs now. He is cutting my blood pressure meds in half and my antidepressant in half. They did my blood work and I should have those results by Monday and he is hoping to eliminate my cholesterol meds and maybe reducing my thyroid meds. I am ecstatic!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Wonderful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually things dry well that way. My mom used to hang things on the clothes horse & set it outside to freeze in winter, them bring them in to dry & it speeded up the process, freeze drying, I guess????


I well remember the frozen clothes ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never bought it in a tin, although I have seen it. What I bought was a fresh cut of meat in a vacuum sealed bag with spices & a bit of liquid, maybe a marinade of sorts?


That's were I was getting muddled as corned beef here is nothing like that


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, WOW, you are amazing. Hope to get back to that diet when bath done and life quieter.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I well remember the frozen clothes ????


Oh yes, and when we could see them moving in the breeze, loosely, we knew they were dry!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> $1200???? Expensive tooth! I have a $600 one as a result of corn nuts so haven't eaten them for many years.
> I'm glad your incision is healing well


Toffee and I've never eaten it since


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Being working on Bribie Island last 5 shifts and got these pictures. One is a rainbow lorikeet sitting near the path to the toilets. The other is the view of Pumistone Passage, between Bribie Island and the mainland.


Looks beautiful, so peaceful.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> How much is it for Vonage? I'm with Bell and they're expensive.


Oh I see they have increased their prices to $32.99 + taxes. I'm paying $28.37 which includes taxes.

I have noticed there are others (VOIP) services available for less than what I'm paying but as I took a 2 year contract to receive the deal of $9.99 + taxes for 6 months I have to wait till February 2018 to be able to change. Then I'm hoping to buy an iPhone and only use that.

VOIP - = voice over internet phone means you must have high speed internet and the phone. All calls come through/via the Internet. 
Only disadvantage I have been told is that emergency calls are detected if you call 911 so you MUST make sure you have an address on your billing statement of Vonage, not a post box as should you call 911 and your not able to communicate with them the only way 911 operators can send an ambulance etc., is if you have an address on your billing. 
Also no phone calls if the Internet goes down. So far so good for myself.

Here's their website where you can read all the info. I'm 100% satisfied and a heck of a lot cheaper than Bell or Rogers.

http://www.vonage.ca

http://www.vonage.ca


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for suggestions.


Oh dear, I'm bad at posting replies, seems I tell myself, "oh I'll keep reading and come back to post my remark or suggestions. Blame it on limited time I seems to have for myself lately, anyway I don't personally know what to suggest as I may have missed your original post as to why these guys are taking so long. Just thought I'd tell you of my friends experience last year when we had a lovely dear old man install hardwood stairs. Took him nearly 9 months, oh it was terrible, our lives were miserable for all that time as the house was a mess as we couldn't put anything back into place as we also were waiting till the stairs were done, then we wanted to have the 2nd floor done with hardwood also.
We didn't hire dear old Bill but another contractor to do that area and to do 3 large rooms, plus the hallway and walk-in closet - 5 days.......

Dear old Bill was 86 or 87 and a wonderful craftsman, the stairs are beautifully finished, so worth the horrendous inconvenience.

Sadly 4 weeks ago he passed. He became like family while he was here, we would often go out and when we returned he was asleep, we still have a giggle about that.

My next door neighbor had her stairs done after he finished my friends, but he had one of his sons there doing 95% of the work.

Be patient their is a light at the end of the tunnel AND good luck.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from my physical and have to say my doctor was thrilled with my weight loss; 44 lbs now. He is cutting my blood pressure meds in half and my antidepressant in half. They did my blood work and I should have those results by Monday and he is hoping to eliminate my cholesterol meds and maybe reducing my thyroid meds. I am ecstatic!


WOW! Sending you a BIG Congratulations and hug. Weight is so hard to keep off and under control and I know for sure how much better you are feeling as well. Oh once again CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are annuals here, maybe last longer in tropical areas. They are a climbing snapdragon. I bought seeds but they didn't grow for me. Our local greenhouse sells them but they are pricey, that's why I thought I'd start my own
> 
> They come in lots of beautiful colors
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=images+of+asarina+vine&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari


Thanks. Shame they're not perineals.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, thank you, love your encouragement. Kenny is here today tiling. Toilet and tub out of yard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandi (AZSticks) has asked me to thank everyone for the birthday wishes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it has remained dry overnight- so the concrete should have set well! It is the rapid set sort.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw the picture Tami , he's gorgeous


He is! Rarely cries. He is such a happy boy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw that too. A cutie!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, thank you, love your encouragement. Kenny is here today tiling. Toilet and tub out of yard.


Good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandi (AZSticks) has asked me to thank everyone for the birthday wishes!


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> He is! Rarely cries. He is such a happy boy!


He must be content and loved


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He must be content and loved


He is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go gwen - onward and upward to bigger and better things. that's great to have lost that much weight. what hear you from your oxford scholar. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Back from my physical and have to say my doctor was thrilled with my weight loss; 44 lbs now. He is cutting my blood pressure meds in half and my antidepressant in half. They did my blood work and I should have those results by Monday and he is hoping to eliminate my cholesterol meds and maybe reducing my thyroid meds. I am ecstatic!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i used to hand the girl's diapers on the line before i went to school and they would freeze dry. they would be floppy eventually which meant they were dry. phyllis usually brought them in. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually things dry well that way. My mom used to hang things on the clothes horse & set it outside to freeze in winter, them bring them in to dry & it speeded up the process, freeze drying, I guess????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, indeed he is gorgeous. Thank you, maybe there is hope this will end.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yes! Got eye of partridge done ready to start turning heel!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i used to hand the girl's diapers on the line before i went to school and they would freeze dry. they would be floppy eventually which meant they were dry. phyllis usually brought them in. --- sam


I also hung out diapers in the winter. They would be so stiff that by the time I got to the end of the line with the diapers I was hanging, you could hear them clacking, frozen, against each other. Hands got really cold. Mother said that freezing made clothes whiter, including diapers. Don't know if that is myth or not. 
Missing an Amazon order that supposedly was delivered. Not here, and call to Amazon was not helpful. They say wait until 1700, which I will do. Then I will have to call them again unless, by some miracle, the package turns up. Supposed to be a pan to go in my air dryer.
Julie, wondering if your hands are any better? worse? about the same? Have thought of you all day as I am knitting. Thinking of all the beautiful knitted and quilted items I have seen here. They give me encouragement.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are going to be a bit busy for a few days bonnie. don't forget to breathe. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I'm glad you are getting better & E isn't tiring you out.
> Heather, lovely photos, I hope you are enjoying the job & the paycheck????
> Well, I better get off here, I'm finally caught up.
> I saved potato water & leftover mashed potatoes from supper last night & mixed up a triple batch(6 doz) buns, they are on their last rise before going in the pans. I use that quick rise yeast.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I also hung out diapers in the winter. They would be so stiff that by the time I got to the end of the line with the diapers I was hanging, you could hear them clacking, frozen, against each other. Hands got really cold. Mother said that freezing made clothes whiter, including diapers. Don't know if that is myth or not.
> Missing an Amazon order that supposedly was delivered. Not here, and call to Amazon was not helpful. They say wait until 1700, which I will do. Then I will have to call them again unless, by some miracle, the package turns up. Supposed to be a pan to go in my air dryer.
> Julie, wondering if your hands are any better? worse? about the same? Have thought of you all day as I am knitting. Thinking of all the beautiful knitted and quilted items I have seen here. They give me encouragement.


Joyce, the left seems even weaker- it is frankly not acceptable I can't even use the clippers to cut my finger nails.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce, the left seems even weaker- it is frankly not acceptable I can't even use the clippers to cut my finger nails.


Julie, this is very worrisome. Can you possibly get in to see your doctor before Friday? Something is worrying amiss here. Did you have this immediately after you had your surgery and awakened after your surgery or only after you had been walking with the walker in the hospital or after you got home? I am concerned that you will try and use your sticks or walker (frame), be unable to hang on with your hand and arm weakness and fall. Have you noticed any other difficulties, such as speech problems or your face drooping as you look in the mirror? Has your blood sugar gotten high? Worried friends wish you well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely I'm feeling better! I can even bend over and touch the floor now which I haven't been able to do in years. I still enjoy my afternoon naps though...LOL.

The knitting group was nice today. Including myself there were 4 ladies there (of course I knew the one) and it was enjoyable.
The lady that hosts the group is from London. I was told that there are a number of others that are usually there, including a lady originally from Australia. Sounds like it will be quite a diverse group and they follow the same guidelines in regard to discussing politics and religion as we do here on the KTP. I plan to go again next week.


Swedenme said:


> That's great news Gwen . Are you feeling lots better in yourself?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely I'm feeling better! I can even bend over and touch the floor now which I haven't been able to do in years. I still enjoy my afternoon naps though...LOL.
> 
> The knitting group was nice today. Including myself there were 4 ladies there (of course I knew the one) and it was enjoyable.
> The lady that hosts the group is from London. I was told that there are a number of others that are usually there, including a lady originally from Australia. Sounds like it will be quite a diverse group and they follow the same guidelines in regard to discussing politics and religion as we do here on the KTP. I plan to go again next week.


Wonderful. New friends are always a plus.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam. Hannah is studying quite diligently; said her presentation she had to make today went well. As a usual, has lots of reading to do tonight.
She said she didn't think she was going to make it to Ireland which is a disappointment but that's the way it goes. I don't think she's even had a chance to reach out to Angela at this point as her studies are keeping her pretty busy. She had to turn in two 2000 word papers last Monday.
She is enjoying herself though and having a fabulous experiende. She will be home Aug. 4th so not much longer.


thewren said:


> way to go gwen - onward and upward to bigger and better things. that's great to have lost that much weight. what hear you from your oxford scholar. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from my physical and have to say my doctor was thrilled with my weight loss; 44 lbs now. He is cutting my blood pressure meds in half and my antidepressant in half. They did my blood work and I should have those results by Monday and he is hoping to eliminate my cholesterol meds and maybe reducing my thyroid meds. I am ecstatic!


Whoeee! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Sandi! Miss you on here.


Me too. I hope Alan is well also.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All the talk of corned beef; went grocery shopping after the doc appointment and bought some corned beef brisket already sliced. Yum!


Mmm. I stopped at the local grocery store and they had local corn. I'm munching on one now....so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I have all of the back cut. So almost a half acre. It was time for a drink and a potty break, and if I can lift the gas can, I will put gas in it and do the front. That will only take me about half an hour. I had a hard time lifting the full can last time and I seem to have some tendinitis in my right arm after crocheting the baby afghan I did for my cousin last month. It doesn't like me lifting much. I'll see what kind of energy I have, may pull some weeds. Needs it badly but may not get it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is well on the way, now, Liz. There needs to be a new path and gate, and then I will easily be able to get out with the stroller.


It's about time :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon they are going pretty well. You have to be patient as concrete sets.


I'm having my porch redone as it's crumbling. I have to make sure no one walks on it for 72 hours so have to make some arrangement with the mail carrier so he doesn't walk on it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She pops up from time to time on facebook, but last I heard Alan was not particularly well.


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I see they have increased their prices to $32.99 + taxes. I'm paying $28.37 which includes taxes.
> 
> I have noticed there are others (VOIP) services available for less than what I'm paying but as I took a 2 year contract to receive the deal of $9.99 + taxes for 6 months I have to wait till February 2018 to be able to change. Then I'm hoping to buy an iPhone and only use that.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Lynette. I'm going to check them out. I'm getting dollared to death.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you are doing wonderfully! I'm glad Hannah gets to have this experience, but I know you'll be happy to have her home.
OK! Progress, tile done except for completion shower floor, room painted. Yes. Thank you God.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Help! I have/had 2 bundt pans. Both have disappeared. I was going to make a breakfast bake that was on Facebook that uses one. Any ideas what other type of pan I can use?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Toffee and I've never eaten it since


I broke off a crown on a French fry...which is when my denture adventure began. :sm16:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, you are doing wonderfully! I'm glad Hannah gets to have this experience, but I know you'll be happy to have her home.
> OK! Progress, tile done except for completion shower floor, room painted. Yes. Thank you God.


That's great!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you, I think so too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Help! I have/had 2 bundt pans. Both have disappeared. I was going to make a breakfast bake that was on Facebook that uses one. Any ideas what other type of pan I can use?


http://www.thekitchn.com/kitchen-hack-diy-tube-pan-104312

Here's one idea.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I started reading the footsteps of sheep book again at the doctor's office this morning, so I think I will continue tonight. I'm skipping the sock patterns for now but will go back to them. One is a spiral rib tube type sock without a shaped heel, and that has me intrigued. 

My DD#1's FIL passed away last night. He had numerous health issues for a number of years. May he rest in peace.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.thekitchn.com/kitchen-hack-diy-tube-pan-104312
> 
> Here's one idea.


Thanks. I am giving up for tonight. It will take 45 minutes to bake. It's 9 pm now. If I can't find it tomorrow I will try this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I started reading the footsteps of sheep book again at the doctor's office this morning, so I think I will continue tonight. I'm skipping the sock patterns for now but will go back to them. One is a spiral rib tube type sock without a shaped heel, and that has me intrigued.
> 
> My DD#1's FIL passed away last night. He had numerous health issues for a number of years. May he rest in peace.


So sorry. Sending sympathy and prayers for the family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yes! Got eye of partridge done ready to start turning heel!


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Help! I have/had 2 bundt pans. Both have disappeared. I was going to make a breakfast bake that was on Facebook that uses one. Any ideas what other type of pan I can use?


Do you have an angel food cake pan? That is what my mother used or a round cake pan with a glass glass set in the center. A springform pan would work as well. I have made these recipes in just a common cake pan without the center and they have done well. Best of luck. Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Wanted to let you know that I am still around. Have been very sick, and still not 100%. Another trip to the doctor tomorrow might help (or maybe not!) Hope anyone else who has not been well will soon start to feel good again. I have been reading the summaries but feel so far behind and everything is a blur. I don't seem to recall anything these days!

I did get enough energy back about a week ago to finish a couple of my latest obsessions - twiddle muffs. have you heard of them? They are muffs made with a variety of yarns and decorated with ribbons, beads, buttons, pom-poms, well anything really to add tactile experiences. They are used for dementia patients when they are agitated as twiddling with the embellishments and feeling the different textures has a calming effect. I have completed a few for the local hospital. Here a few photos to show you what they look like


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's good that she is having a good experience. hopefully she will be able to travel a little before she leaves. the fourth is not that far away - it will be good to have her home safe and sound. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam. Hannah is studying quite diligently; said her presentation she had to make today went well. As a usual, has lots of reading to do tonight.
> She said she didn't think she was going to make it to Ireland which is a disappointment but that's the way it goes. I don't think she's even had a chance to reach out to Angela at this point as her studies are keeping her pretty busy. She had to turn in two 2000 word papers last Monday.
> She is enjoying herself though and having a fabulous experiende. She will be home Aug. 4th so not much longer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an angel food cake pan. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Help! I have/had 2 bundt pans. Both have disappeared. I was going to make a breakfast bake that was on Facebook that uses one. Any ideas what other type of pan I can use?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

progress - PTL - hope it is totally one by the end of the week. are you going to like the finished product? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, you are doing wonderfully! I'm glad Hannah gets to have this experience, but I know you'll be happy to have her home.
> OK! Progress, tile done except for completion shower floor, room painted. Yes. Thank you God.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for DD, SIL and his family - may they have good memories to carry them through. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I started reading the footsteps of sheep book again at the doctor's office this morning, so I think I will continue tonight. I'm skipping the sock patterns for now but will go back to them. One is a spiral rib tube type sock without a shaped heel, and that has me intrigued.
> 
> My DD#1's FIL passed away last night. He had numerous health issues for a number of years. May he rest in peace.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you nicho - so much sickness in our knitting tea party - hope you are beginning to feel better. how is DH faring? sending you tons of healing energy to surround you will healing goodness. --- sam



nicho said:


> Wanted to let you know that I am still around. Have been very sick, and still not 100%. Another trip to the doctor tomorrow might help (or maybe not!) Hope anyone else who has not been well will soon start to feel good again. I have been reading the summaries but feel so far behind and everything is a blur. I don't seem to recall anything these days!
> 
> I did get enough energy back about a week ago to finish a couple of my latest obsessions - twiddle muffs. have you heard of them? They are muffs made with a variety of yarns and decorated with ribbons, beads, buttons, pom-poms, well anything really to add tactile experiences. They are used for dementia patients when they are agitated as twiddling with the embellishments and feeling the different textures has a calming effect. I have completed a few for the local hospital. Here a few photos to show you what they look like


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, yeah! For almost finished!

Thank you for the condolences. I'll pass them along. 

Denise, healing thoughts for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Do you have an angel food cake pan? That is what my mother used or a round cake pan with a glass glass set in the center. A springform pan would work as well. I have made these recipes in just a common cake pan without the center and they have done well. Best of luck. Let us know how it comes out.


Thank you. No angel food pan. I could have had mom's but didn't have a need for it. I may have just missed it, since I'm tired. DS suggested I check the porch. He thinks he remembers seeing it there. I do keep my crockpots out there.

I got the whole yard mowed, and pulled the weeds in the front. I don't usually get that tired doing it, but still trying to recover from last week and this past Sunday all day outside for Nolan's party. I just can't do things like that anymore without paying for it. Oh well. I am healthier than some so am greatful for that! I just have to remember my limitations.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wanted to let you know that I am still around. Have been very sick, and still not 100%. Another trip to the doctor tomorrow might help (or maybe not!) Hope anyone else who has not been well will soon start to feel good again. I have been reading the summaries but feel so far behind and everything is a blur. I don't seem to recall anything these days!
> 
> I did get enough energy back about a week ago to finish a couple of my latest obsessions - twiddle muffs. have you heard of them? They are muffs made with a variety of yarns and decorated with ribbons, beads, buttons, pom-poms, well anything really to add tactile experiences. They are used for dementia patients when they are agitated as twiddling with the embellishments and feeling the different textures has a calming effect. I have completed a few for the local hospital. Here a few photos to show you what they look like


Hope you are soon healthy again. The twiddle muffs have been a big thing over on main for a while now. You did a great job on them. I know mom was calmer if she had something in her hands.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> an angel food cake pan. --- sam


If I had one


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wanted to let you know that I am still around. Have been very sick, and still not 100%. Another trip to the doctor tomorrow might help (or maybe not!) Hope anyone else who has not been well will soon start to feel good again. I have been reading the summaries but feel so far behind and everything is a blur. I don't seem to recall anything these days!
> 
> I did get enough energy back about a week ago to finish a couple of my latest obsessions - twiddle muffs. have you heard of them? They are muffs made with a variety of yarns and decorated with ribbons, beads, buttons, pom-poms, well anything really to add tactile experiences. They are used for dementia patients when they are agitated as twiddling with the embellishments and feeling the different textures has a calming effect. I have completed a few for the local hospital. Here a few photos to show you what they look like


So sorry you have been so ill. Hope you are now on the mend. The twiddle muffs are neat..especially like the one with the little bear. They also work well for autistic children. You are a dear for making these.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, so sorry you have been so ill. Hope you feel better soon. Love your twiddle muffs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, this is very worrisome. Can you possibly get in to see your doctor before Friday? Something is worrying amiss here. Did you have this immediately after you had your surgery and awakened after your surgery or only after you had been walking with the walker in the hospital or after you got home? I am concerned that you will try and use your sticks or walker (frame), be unable to hang on with your hand and arm weakness and fall. Have you noticed any other difficulties, such as speech problems or your face drooping as you look in the mirror? Has your blood sugar gotten high? Worried friends wish you well.


I am fairly certain it is not stroke, Joyce, much as it is annoying. The blood work has been done but I've not heard the result.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's about time :sm24: :sm24:


Agreed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm having my porch redone as it's crumbling. I have to make sure no one walks on it for 72 hours so have to make some arrangement with the mail carrier so he doesn't walk on it.


Hope it's ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wanted to let you know that I am still around. Have been very sick, and still not 100%. Another trip to the doctor tomorrow might help (or maybe not!) Hope anyone else who has not been well will soon start to feel good again. I have been reading the summaries but feel so far behind and everything is a blur. I don't seem to recall anything these days!
> 
> I did get enough energy back about a week ago to finish a couple of my latest obsessions - twiddle muffs. have you heard of them? They are muffs made with a variety of yarns and decorated with ribbons, beads, buttons, pom-poms, well anything really to add tactile experiences. They are used for dementia patients when they are agitated as twiddling with the embellishments and feeling the different textures has a calming effect. I have completed a few for the local hospital. Here a few photos to show you what they look like


These look great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely I'm feeling better! I can even bend over and touch the floor now which I haven't been able to do in years. I still enjoy my afternoon naps though...LOL.
> 
> The knitting group was nice today. Including myself there were 4 ladies there (of course I knew the one) and it was enjoyable.
> The lady that hosts the group is from London. I was told that there are a number of others that are usually there, including a lady originally from Australia. Sounds like it will be quite a diverse group and they follow the same guidelines in regard to discussing politics and religion as we do here on the KTP. I plan to go again next week.


That is great Gwen . Knitting group sounds nice too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Wanted to let you know that I am still around. Have been very sick, and still not 100%. Another trip to the doctor tomorrow might help (or maybe not!) Hope anyone else who has not been well will soon start to feel good again. I have been reading the summaries but feel so far behind and everything is a blur. I don't seem to recall anything these days!
> 
> I did get enough energy back about a week ago to finish a couple of my latest obsessions - twiddle muffs. have you heard of them? They are muffs made with a variety of yarns and decorated with ribbons, beads, buttons, pom-poms, well anything really to add tactile experiences. They are used for dementia patients when they are agitated as twiddling with the embellishments and feeling the different textures has a calming effect. I have completed a few for the local hospital. Here a few photos to show you what they look like


Good to hear from you Denise hope your visit to the doctors does help and that you get over this sickness soon .
Your twiddle muff look lovely . We made a whole bunch of them at my knitting group , then it was hats and blankets for the baby unit at the hospital now it's knitted knockers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I started reading the footsteps of sheep book again at the doctor's office this morning, so I think I will continue tonight. I'm skipping the sock patterns for now but will go back to them. One is a spiral rib tube type sock without a shaped heel, and that has me intrigued.
> 
> My DD#1's FIL passed away last night. He had numerous health issues for a number of years. May he rest in peace.


Condolences to your DD & her family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wanted to let you know that I am still around. Have been very sick, and still not 100%. Another trip to the doctor tomorrow might help (or maybe not!) Hope anyone else who has not been well will soon start to feel good again. I have been reading the summaries but feel so far behind and everything is a blur. I don't seem to recall anything these days!
> 
> I did get enough energy back about a week ago to finish a couple of my latest obsessions - twiddle muffs. have you heard of them? They are muffs made with a variety of yarns and decorated with ribbons, beads, buttons, pom-poms, well anything really to add tactile experiences. They are used for dementia patients when they are agitated as twiddling with the embellishments and feeling the different textures has a calming effect. I have completed a few for the local hospital. Here a few photos to show you what they look like


Hope you are feeling better soon, you've had a bad year.

Your twiddle muffs are great. I think Mary made some a while ago


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I can't believe how quickly Hannah's time in the UK has whizzed by, too bad she has to miss visiting Ireland. It's great she's enjoying it.

Joy, I'm glad the workers showed up, hope they get done soon.

Well, better get to bed, GD will be here early am


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, so sorry you have been so ill. Hope you feel better soon. Love your twiddle muffs.


From me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Think this turned into a bit of a disaster but at least now I know not what to do , haven't got a clue what went wrong with the heart shape I tried to put on the front , I was trying to make a loose fitting onesie with button fasteners at the bottom , think I need to go back to the drawing board


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you will get well soon Nicho. Love your twiddle muffs! Are you donating them to a nursing home or something?


nicho said:


> Wanted to let you know that I am still around. Have been very sick, and still not 100%. Another trip to the doctor tomorrow might help (or maybe not!) Hope anyone else who has not been well will soon start to feel good again. I have been reading the summaries but feel so far behind and everything is a blur. I don't seem to recall anything these days!
> 
> I did get enough energy back about a week ago to finish a couple of my latest obsessions - twiddle muffs. have you heard of them? They are muffs made with a variety of yarns and decorated with ribbons, beads, buttons, pom-poms, well anything really to add tactile experiences. They are used for dementia patients when they are agitated as twiddling with the embellishments and feeling the different textures has a calming effect. I have completed a few for the local hospital. Here a few photos to show you what they look like


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto; condolences


thewren said:


> so sorry for DD, SIL and his family - may they have good memories to carry them through. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I think it is cute as can be. The heart makes me think of a heart balloon; love it!


Swedenme said:


> Think this turned into a bit of a disaster but at least now I know not what to do , haven't got a clue what went wrong with the heart shape I tried to put on the front , I was trying to make a loose fitting onesie with button fasteners at the bottom , think I need to go back to the drawing board


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spoke with Carol Maliza last night. She is well; did have a fall last week but nothing broken though bruised a good bit. All is well just very busy helping with the DGD who is walking some now. My how time flies! Doesn't know when she'll make it back to the KTP she is so busy but sends her love and says she misses everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, thank you, love your encouragement. Kenny is here today tiling. Toilet and tub out of yard.


Sounds more promising. Hope they continue to come each day now till finished.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Wanted to let you know that I am still around. Have been very sick, and still not 100%. Another trip to the doctor tomorrow might help (or maybe not!) Hope anyone else who has not been well will soon start to feel good again. I have been reading the summaries but feel so far behind and everything is a blur. I don't seem to recall anything these days!
> 
> I did get enough energy back about a week ago to finish a couple of my latest obsessions - twiddle muffs. have you heard of them? They are muffs made with a variety of yarns and decorated with ribbons, beads, buttons, pom-poms, well anything really to add tactile experiences. They are used for dementia patients when they are agitated as twiddling with the embellishments and feeling the different textures has a calming effect. I have completed a few for the local hospital. Here a few photos to show you what they look like


Lovely Twiddle muffs. Sorry to hear that you have been so unwell, hope doctor can help you tomorrow. Feel better soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I think it is cute as can be. The heart makes me think of a heart balloon; love it!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have caught up. Havent commented much as I am tired and headache. But I did read all the posts. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam. Hannah is studying quite diligently; said her presentation she had to make today went well. As a usual, has lots of reading to do tonight.
> She said she didn't think she was going to make it to Ireland which is a disappointment but that's the way it goes. I don't think she's even had a chance to reach out to Angela at this point as her studies are keeping her pretty busy. She had to turn in two 2000 word papers last Monday.
> She is enjoying herself though and having a fabulous experiende. She will be home Aug. 4th so not much longer.


Hi Gwen, just jumping in here as I've been skimming through this week but haven't had time to comment much. Hannah emailed me last week and made contact. I know she is very busy and sounds like fast running out of time. I didn't realise she was due back so soon. I would love to meet her but tell her I quite understand if she runs out of time, I'll maybe meet her in Athens some time next year! 
Congratulations on your further weight loss, a fantastic achievement.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry about your tooth. I cracked one tooth because I chomped down on a Tic Tac. Those are definitely a no no for me. I'm glad your head is less sore.


Last tooth I broke I was eating a soft sandwich!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where are you sleeping these days margaret? are you able to sleep at the new house? do you have bathroom facilities there? i'm not sure how far along david is with the remodel. why do you need to reposition the dryer? --- sam


We have a bedroom now. The dryer is just sitting with other stuff. I said I didn't want in the laundry yet as currently using the top of the washing machine to drain the dishes on (with a tray under them) and didn't want the dryer in the way. But as I rarely use the dryer it is not normally an issue. And have some dry weather coming so should get it all dry over the next couple of days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I think it is cute as can be. The heart makes me think of a heart balloon; love it!


I agree with Gwen, Sonja.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from my physical and have to say my doctor was thrilled with my weight loss; 44 lbs now. He is cutting my blood pressure meds in half and my antidepressant in half. They did my blood work and I should have those results by Monday and he is hoping to eliminate my cholesterol meds and maybe reducing my thyroid meds. I am ecstatic!


Wow that's great. Not just the weight loss but the positive impact it is having so you decrease your meds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have caught up. Havent commented much as I am tired and headache. But I did read all the posts. :sm11:


Hope you wake up fully refreshed, without a trace of the headache.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.
Sonja, I agree with Gwen, I think outfit adorable and a heart balloon.
Cathy, thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely I'm feeling better! I can even bend over and touch the floor now which I haven't been able to do in years. I still enjoy my afternoon naps though...LOL.
> 
> The knitting group was nice today. Including myself there were 4 ladies there (of course I knew the one) and it was enjoyable.
> The lady that hosts the group is from London. I was told that there are a number of others that are usually there, including a lady originally from Australia. Sounds like it will be quite a diverse group and they follow the same guidelines in regard to discussing politics and religion as we do here on the KTP. I plan to go again next week.


Knitting friends who you can sit with in person are great to have. Good that they seem nice. I really enjoy my groups.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wanted to let you know that I am still around. Have been very sick, and still not 100%. Another trip to the doctor tomorrow might help (or maybe not!) Hope anyone else who has not been well will soon start to feel good again. I have been reading the summaries but feel so far behind and everything is a blur. I don't seem to recall anything these days!
> 
> I did get enough energy back about a week ago to finish a couple of my latest obsessions - twiddle muffs. have you heard of them? They are muffs made with a variety of yarns and decorated with ribbons, beads, buttons, pom-poms, well anything really to add tactile experiences. They are used for dementia patients when they are agitated as twiddling with the embellishments and feeling the different textures has a calming effect. I have completed a few for the local hospital. Here a few photos to show you what they look like


Have they been able to find out what is wrong with you? Hopefully you will soon be well again. 
ThenTwiddle Muffs look good. Haven't tried them yet. Somehow I seem to have too many things I want to knit.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree with Gwen, Sonja.


Me too, it looks lovely. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had walk. Out of carrots or apples so walked a different way. Saw a coyote.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I think it is cute as can be. The heart makes me think of a heart balloon; love it!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree with Gwen, Sonja.


Thank you Julie


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, you are doing fantastic with your weight loss. Inspiring me again. I'm so glad that you are losing and you looked fabulous in the KAP photos. The wonderful thing is less meds and easier to move. BRAVO!!!! Your DD is amazing with all the places she has gone to and the education she is getting. I would like to say that it is only with your support and permission she is able to do all this so the desire, energy, commitment etc., is all hers but you and DH play a big part in this too. You must be so thrilled to see her shine like the bright star she is.

Nicho, hope you feel better soon and find out what is causing this. Did you get a cold twice or the flu. I know Darowil has not felt well for a long time also and wonder if it is a virus if it is the same thing or just totally separate things at the same time.

Hoping Bubba Love is doing ok after her reconstruction. Although it will be wonderful, I'm sure it is painful.

Julie, so glad you are getting your ramp. That makes me so happy. Hoping they make it a gradual slant and not steep like the stairs are so you don't feel like you are on a roller coaster. Will they put railings on both sides? I know you are just happy to be getting it but I don't want you having open sides where you could fall off. Thought I'd mention it while workers are still there in case they could do railings while there but perhaps a problem to have them back to do it later. My Mom had a ramp so that's why I'm asking.

Today is a pj day. Woke with a migraine but medication took care of it. 

Darowil, wow losing a tooth with a soft sandwich is such a surprise. Not fair at all. Perhaps it was weakened by little fractures and finally gave way. Whatever the cause, it is no fun losing a tooth.

I brought my knitting downstairs and after a long time with no energy to knit or anything else due to post herpetic neuralgia, I am feeling the desire to do things again...YAY!! Funny how it isn't just shooting pain but it seems my whole body. I'm still so much better than I was years ago so I'm thrilled to be getting the energy back. Took care of some things with phone company as we changed service but were getting billed by 2 companies. LOL. Young man on internet chat for the company was fantastic an all is resolved. Should have taken care of it a month ago but couldn't deal with it and DH too busy. He's on vacation but he's too busy. Yes, his vacations are working vacations...always. He's in his office writing music as I write this.

Sassafrass, hope those coyotes don't attack. So glad you have your dog with you. Do they stay away from people and run when they see you?

Sorlenna, you sure have been through it with your teeth. I'm hoping that all has worked out well with the dentures and that you don't have problems like others have had.

I only get a few pages read each day so sorry I don't get to see everything, but hugs to all. Sam, so glad to see you on here. Hope you are feeling ok.

Almost 11am and I must go get some breakfast. DH fixed me coffee so at least I've had a cuppa'.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Me too, it looks lovely. :sm24:


Thank you Kate and Joy .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I think your little onesie looks great, looks like a heart balloon on the front.

Cathy, hope you wake up feeling much better.

I need to get GD some breakfast, ttyl


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, so sorry you are having neuralgia. Hugs dear friend. As to coyote, they usually trot away when I have Maya. But twice when I had minpin and yorkie two of them actually came almost by my side to get dogs. The first time I picked up rocks, threw them and yelled at them and they left. The second time it was a lone coyote in park right in town and he ran away when I threw rock, but then circled back and came close. I picked up dog threw more rocks and ran to car. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think this turned into a bit of a disaster but at least now I know not what to do , haven't got a clue what went wrong with the heart shape I tried to put on the front , I was trying to make a loose fitting onesie with button fasteners at the bottom , think I need to go back to the drawing board


Still pretty. It looks like a tulip ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spoke with Carol Maliza last night. She is well; did have a fall last week but nothing broken though bruised a good bit. All is well just very busy helping with the DGD who is walking some now. My how time flies! Doesn't know when she'll make it back to the KTP she is so busy but sends her love and says she misses everyone.


Thank you for the update. Haven't seen her at knitting group either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Cashmeregma:
> Julie, so glad you are getting your ramp. That makes me so happy. Hoping they make it a gradual slant and not steep like the stairs are so you don't feel like you are on a roller coaster. Will they put railings on both sides? I know you are just happy to be getting it but I don't want you having open sides where you could fall off. Thought I'd mention it while workers are still there in case they could do railings while there but perhaps a problem to have them back to do it later. My Mom had a ramp so that's why I'm asking.


Never fear, Daralene- there are some great big posts that will support the hand rail- the slope of the ground is uphill at that point, so for a long time it had seemed to me to be the place to build it- despite the opposition of the OT. There will be a path along the back of the house, and a new gate opened in the fence to the north, so I will have nearly flat access to the back door. And there will, at some point be a sensible place to put the recycling bin and the new rubbish bin. Open sides would be a challenge for Ringo- leaping is something he loves. The rain has held of so far, so the concrete should be well cured. No sign of the electrician yet- the dodgy socket blew when the workers were using their skillsaw. How grateful I am it didn't happen while I had the washing machine plugged in.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must admit I don't like to be forced into tipping , we have a minimum wage here and I know it's not perfect but a lot more people than hotel / restaurant staff get paid it and they don't get tips . We seem to be picking up customs from other countries that I personally don't like , take prom night , never used to be called that here but now it's a tradition and the amount of money some people spend is ridiculous they are ending up in debt just to keep up with each other on a gown that will only be worn once . I feel so sorry for people who just cannot afford all this
> Teacher gifts is another , I got embarrassed at what people were sending as gifts , I told parents a little hand made card or picture from child was thank you enough . Shops here have jumped on the bandwagon , they have been selling thank you cards and gifts for the last month


Homecoming and prom are both out of control. The Mums for homecoming are huge... have chains for round neck and a belt and hang to floor with lights, bells, teddy bears.... Utterly crazy. Prom involves creative and elaborate invites with gift, pictures before at nice venu
I wile, limos, dinner. 
l say that, for some really poorer school districts, there is a charity that lets girls come "shop" for dresses and all accessories, but is seems the wealthier the suburb, the more extravagant. You are right about the teacher gifts as well. Glad the girls are pretty much done with that now that one is Sr. and the other in collage. There were individual gifts and then collections for a larger gift from whole class or parents. Remember the day of apples?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:



> Well I do the 5:2 diet which my GP loves. She remarked that my cholesterol (which was not up but was at the top end of OK) had dropped and asked what I had done. Told her I was on 5:2 and she that would do it. Apparently fasting is very good or lowering cholesterol. So maybe you could try that- you may need to allow extra calories for a while on the fasting days if you still need the protein daily for healing. So maybe it would work well enough to get you of the statins that you want to convince your doctor to let you stop.
> 
> I'm beginning it again tomorrow after a 6 week hiatus. See how I go and then decide whether to start on 1 fasting day a week for a couple of weeks or go straight to 2.


I'm in. I need to find a source for info though. I was going to fast today but had a handful of green grapes with pills as gut was a little unhappy with something last night and needed just a bite of something. I have a drink that makes me feel full and satisfied but it does have some calories in it. Still, it would be a big decrease. In my case, it is not GP that is doing statins, but heart Dr. My numbers are not over high either but maybe a further deduction would impress him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope he didn't injure Mohammed Ali too much by running into him :sm01:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> The vaccination against TB


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I prefer dresses in summer (easy on, one piece and I'm done!) and find them cooler and comfortable (cotton of course). In cold weather, I freeze in a skirt, even with tights.


Ditto on the summer dresses, referred to as my "uniforms" around here. Especially nice not to have a band around waist in the heat.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do buy yarn online because we no longer have a LYS that is affordable for me but will buy some at JoAnn's if I need it right away. I buy yarn from Knit Picks mainly, as I know and like their yarns. When I want to try something new, I order one or two skeins with my regular yarns to see how I like them (but still trying to not buy and use up stash). I'm happy with the fabric I got and am learning more about brands, etc. JoAnn's is so close now it's just super easy to settle for what they have and I get good coupons. When I lived in the country, and I had to drive 60 miles to a fabric store, I just saved up and bought loads at a time (back then, Walmart actually had a great selection of fabric. Now, not much, though I did buy a fat quarter pack that was really cute there). I just keep an eye out when I have a few extra dollars. I'll find a way to feed my habit no matter where I live. :sm04:


Walmart did have nice in the past, but I didn't get there often I always used to pick up a fat uarter bundle with JoAnn's coupon when friend and I wer out every Tues. anyhow. It is close, but I don't make a special trip anymore because I need to sew up a good deal of what I have....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Help! I have/had 2 bundt pans. Both have disappeared. I was going to make a breakfast bake that was on Facebook that uses one. Any ideas what other type of pan I can use?


Have you any kind of round pan where you could put a cone of parchment paper in the centre. I'm not sure how it would work but it's an idea.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Note to self start page 32. I'l never catch up but fabric is calling and tomorrow and Friday just got booked so need to make hay while the sun shines.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I broke off a crown on a French fry...which is when my denture adventure began. :sm16:


 :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.thekitchn.com/kitchen-hack-diy-tube-pan-104312
> 
> Here's one idea.


That's a good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I started reading the footsteps of sheep book again at the doctor's office this morning, so I think I will continue tonight. I'm skipping the sock patterns for now but will go back to them. One is a spiral rib tube type sock without a shaped heel, and that has me intrigued.
> 
> My DD#1's FIL passed away last night. He had numerous health issues for a number of years. May he rest in peace.


Condolences to your DD's husband and family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got text from Kenny's wife he is sick but will finish tomorrow...damn?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wanted to let you know that I am still around. Have been very sick, and still not 100%. Another trip to the doctor tomorrow might help (or maybe not!) Hope anyone else who has not been well will soon start to feel good again. I have been reading the summaries but feel so far behind and everything is a blur. I don't seem to recall anything these days!
> 
> I did get enough energy back about a week ago to finish a couple of my latest obsessions - twiddle muffs. have you heard of them? They are muffs made with a variety of yarns and decorated with ribbons, beads, buttons, pom-poms, well anything really to add tactile experiences. They are used for dementia patients when they are agitated as twiddling with the embellishments and feeling the different textures has a calming effect. I have completed a few for the local hospital. Here a few photos to show you what they look like


So sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling well. You're doing a good thing making those muffs for patients. I'm sure they will be well used.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - i love this onesie. i think the heart shaped (is it meant to be a balloon?) is great. i sure don't see anything wrong with it. the design on the top part is perfect. it really looks soft and cozy. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Think this turned into a bit of a disaster but at least now I know not what to do , haven't got a clue what went wrong with the heart shape I tried to put on the front , I was trying to make a loose fitting onesie with button fasteners at the bottom , think I need to go back to the drawing board


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think this turned into a bit of a disaster but at least now I know not what to do , haven't got a clue what went wrong with the heart shape I tried to put on the front , I was trying to make a loose fitting onesie with button fasteners at the bottom , think I need to go back to the drawing board


Looks cute to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Last tooth I broke I was eating a soft sandwich!


 :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the update gwen - i was wondering where she was. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Spoke with Carol Maliza last night. She is well; did have a fall last week but nothing broken though bruised a good bit. All is well just very busy helping with the DGD who is walking some now. My how time flies! Doesn't know when she'll make it back to the KTP she is so busy but sends her love and says she misses everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, so sorry you are having neuralgia. Hugs dear friend. As to coyote, they usually trot away when I have Maya. But twice when I had minpin and yorkie two of them actually came almost by my side to get dogs. The first time I picked up rocks, threw them and yelled at them and they left. The second time it was a lone coyote in park right in town and he ran away when I threw rock, but then circled back and came close. I picked up dog threw more rocks and ran to car. Hope you feel better soon.


That is so scary. They can be so brazen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this has been dragging on over a year now hasn't it? i would not like to be living in the mess that long. if the dishes are draining on the washer - where to you wash them? do you have any idea when it is all going to be finished. my uncle russell built his own house - took him seven years. they lived in the garage and the breezeway for those seven years. i'm not sure i could do that. --- sam



darowil said:


> We have a bedroom now. The dryer is just sitting with other stuff. I said I didn't want in the laundry yet as currently using the top of the washing machine to drain the dishes on (with a tray under them) and didn't want the dryer in the way. But as I rarely use the dryer it is not normally an issue. And have some dry weather coming so should get it all dry over the next couple of days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you daralene - continue taking good care of yourself. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you are doing fantastic with your weight loss. Inspiring me again. I'm so glad that you are losing and you looked fabulous in the KAP photos. The wonderful thing is less meds and easier to move. BRAVO!!!! Your DD is amazing with all the places she has gone to and the education she is getting. I would like to say that it is only with your support and permission she is able to do all this so the desire, energy, commitment etc., is all hers but you and DH play a big part in this too. You must be so thrilled to see her shine like the bright star she is.
> 
> Nicho, hope you feel better soon and find out what is causing this. Did you get a cold twice or the flu. I know Darowil has not felt well for a long time also and wonder if it is a virus if it is the same thing or just totally separate things at the same time.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great about the weight loss and health improvement Gwen. 
Sonja, that looks like a balloon to me on your cute little onesie. 
Great that the ramp is coming along well Julie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully it will be finished tomorrow. is there much left to do? hope this is all over with soon. take good care of yourself. don't forget to breathe.
--- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Got text from Kenny's wife he is sick but will finish tomorrow...damn?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great about the weight loss and health improvement Gwen.
> Sonja, that looks like a balloon to me on your cute little onesie.
> Great that the ramp is coming along well Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have you any kind of round pan where you could put a cone of parchment paper in the centre. I'm not sure how it would work but it's an idea.


I bought a new one today but I'm going to try the recipe in a 9x13. I have a pound cake recipe that I have tried in other pans that only works in the bundt pan. The center doesn't get done in it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got text from Kenny's wife he is sick but will finish tomorrow...damn?


Beyond ridiculous! Damn is right.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. I attended my friends funeral yesterday and caught up with some ex coworkers. It was a good celebration of her life, although terribly sad for her daughter, losing brother, dad, and now her much loved mum, in a space of 11 months. 
I'm feeling the Grim Reapet, is stalking our family and friends, as yet another cousin of mine has passed. Unfortunately can't make her service as it's down country and will be a busy work day for us. It will be good to get outta town for the weekend, and try to relax after all the recent sadness.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oops typo make that Grim Reaper!☠


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oops typo make that Grim Reaper!☠


I am so sorry for your sadness. Hoping that the dark clouds above you will quickly disperse and you will be comforted in your sadness. 
Law mowed, dog walked, finally finished one knocker. Not too impressive after seeing the cute heart balloon onesie. But, second knocker just started and it should go more quickly now that I rather know what I am doing. 
Hoping Julie's ramp will quickly be finished and her hands will even faster recover. 
Hoping the home redo with Kenny will also be beautifully and, with alacrity, finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry for your sadness. Hoping that the dark clouds above you will quickly disperse and you will be comforted in your sadness.
> Law mowed, dog walked, finally finished one knocker. Not too impressive after seeing the cute heart balloon onesie. But, second knocker just started and it should go more quickly now that I rather know what I am doing.
> Hoping Julie's ramp will quickly be finished and her hands will even faster recover.
> Hoping the home redo with Kenny will also be beautifully and, with alacrity, finished.


We have another winter blast coming in- although temperatures are very mild today. I see the doctor tomorrow morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. I attended my friends funeral yesterday and caught up with some ex coworkers. It was a good celebration of her life, although terribly sad for her daughter, losing brother, dad, and now her much loved mum, in a space of 11 months.
> I'm feeling the Grim Reapet, is stalking our family and friends, as yet another cousin of mine has passed. Unfortunately can't make her service as it's down country and will be a busy work day for us. It will be good to get outta town for the weekend, and try to relax after all the recent sadness.


I am sorry to hear there is another loss in your family. Sending sympathy and prayers


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to hear there is another loss in your family. Sending sympathy and prayers


Thank you, am feeling a little punch drunk with all the bereavements. All prayers gratefully accepted, and warm hugs to all who need it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, I can't believe you've had yet another loss, Good grief, enough already! My condolences.

Joy, I hope Kenny shows tomorrow but I'm sure this whole situation is getting very old. Beware the coyotes, they can be nasty, several have been killed by them. Maybe you should carry bear spray or a cattle prod, oath of those should put the run on them without being lethal.

Margaret, I agree with Sam, you are a good woman to live in the renovation for so long, I'd be crazy(er ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ) long before now.

I saw some photos of the hail & damage on FB this morning, will share them here for those who aren't connected there. What a mess, I'm so thankful it missed up but this house is only about 2 miles away????& there are several other neighbors who apparently got it even worse, one house lost 12 windows

I haven't done much today, got up with a headache which I'm blaming on the canola blooms. GD has been very good & is now off to town with grandpa for coffee.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm in. I need to find a source for info though. I was going to fast today but had a handful of green grapes with pills as gut was a little unhappy with something last night and needed just a bite of something. I have a drink that makes me feel full and satisfied but it does have some calories in it. Still, it would be a big decrease. In my case, it is not GP that is doing statins, but heart Dr. My numbers are not over high either but maybe a further deduction would impress him.


On the fasting days you are allowed 500 calories, it's not complete abstention from food.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I can't believe you've had yet another loss, Good grief, enough already! My condolences.
> 
> Joy, I hope Kenny shows tomorrow but I'm sure this whole situation is getting very old. Beware the coyotes, they can be nasty, several have been killed by them. Maybe you should carry bear spray or a cattle prod, oath of those should put the run on them without being lethal.
> 
> ...


Goodness gracious- re hail and hail damage.
How long will the canola be blooming? Nuisance to have this reaction.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my, what terrible hail and storm damage. That will be an expensive fix. It is thundering mightily right now, dark clouds, wind, but nothing but several drops of rain. It is always a worry as there is lightening and much dry grass for it to ignite. I am expecting that shortly the power will go out, as is often the case here.
Julie, so glad you see the doctor tomorrow. Hope he can determine why your hands are not functioning. That is a tragedy, especially for you. Prayers something can be discovered that will reverse this process quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh my, what terrible hail and storm damage. That will be an expensive fix. It is thundering mightily right now, dark clouds, wind, but nothing but several drops of rain. It is always a worry as there is lightening and much dry grass for it to ignite. I am expecting that shortly the power will go out, as is often the case here.
> Julie, so glad you see the doctor tomorrow. Hope he can determine why your hands are not functioning. That is a tragedy, especially for you. Prayers something can be discovered that will reverse this process quickly.


Thank you Joyce. It is so very frustrating when all my life I have relied on my hands to do as I expected.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious- re hail and hail damage.
> How long will the canola be blooming? Nuisance to have this reaction.


Usually about 3-4 weeks, depending on the weather


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, am feeling a little punch drunk with all the bereavements. All prayers gratefully accepted, and warm hugs to all who need it.


Prayers from me . You must feel like a terrible storm has hit you, but eventually even the worst storms ease. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Usually about 3-4 weeks, depending on the weather


Not great when you live in Canola country!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. I attended my friends funeral yesterday and caught up with some ex coworkers. It was a good celebration of her life, although terribly sad for her daughter, losing brother, dad, and now her much loved mum, in a space of 11 months.
> I'm feeling the Grim Reapet, is stalking our family and friends, as yet another cousin of mine has passed. Unfortunately can't make her service as it's down country and will be a busy work day for us. It will be good to get outta town for the weekend, and try to relax after all the recent sadness.


So sorry to hear  this Fan , I know exactly how you feel , in the last few years I've lost a sister , brother , 2 BILs , nephew , 2 friends and my son , just feels like living under a permenant black cloud , hope both you and your husband manage to relax and build your spirits back up while you are away


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out these booties - you have to keep scrolling - you will be glad you did. i especially liked the shoe skate bootie. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-baby-booties?omhide=true


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I can't believe you've had yet another loss, Good grief, enough already! My condolences.
> 
> Joy, I hope Kenny shows tomorrow but I'm sure this whole situation is getting very old. Beware the coyotes, they can be nasty, several have been killed by them. Maybe you should carry bear spray or a cattle prod, oath of those should put the run on them without being lethal.
> 
> ...


Wow haillstones the size of golf balls , sorry to hear of all the damage


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope the weekend can help put things back into perspective. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning all. I attended my friends funeral yesterday and caught up with some ex coworkers. It was a good celebration of her life, although terribly sad for her daughter, losing brother, dad, and now her much loved mum, in a space of 11 months.
> I'm feeling the Grim Reapet, is stalking our family and friends, as yet another cousin of mine has passed. Unfortunately can't make her service as it's down country and will be a busy work day for us. It will be good to get outta town for the weekend, and try to relax after all the recent sadness.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Got text from Kenny's wife he is sick but will finish tomorrow...damn?


If he is sick how does he know he will finish tomorow? I think you have more patience than me Joy , i think by now i would be ready to throttle someone and they would have at least got a very long rant from me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - i love this onesie. i think the heart shaped (is it meant to be a balloon?) is great. i sure don't see anything wrong with it. the design on the top part is perfect. it really looks soft and cozy. --- sam


Thankyou Sam i think im just disappointed that it didnt turn out exactly as i wanted it too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that hail did do some damage. i have never seen hail that large. hope they had insurance. what a mess to clean up. hope your headache is gone by now. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I can't believe you've had yet another loss, Good grief, enough already! My condolences.
> 
> Joy, I hope Kenny shows tomorrow but I'm sure this whole situation is getting very old. Beware the coyotes, they can be nasty, several have been killed by them. Maybe you should carry bear spray or a cattle prod, oath of those should put the run on them without being lethal.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did you want it to turn out? on the funny side - even what you consider disaster usually end of being lovely knitted articles even if they weren't exactly what you were looking for. next time it will turn out for sure. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thankyou Sam i think im just disappointed that it didnt turn out exactly as i wanted it too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Great about the weight loss and health improvement Gwen.
> Sonja, that looks like a balloon to me on your cute little onesie.
> Great that the ramp is coming along well Julie.


Thank you Mary, I've just found some nice stitch pattern s that I think might work out on a dress , so even though I have a half knitted top for myself and a crochet shoe on the go I've decided to have a go ,


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope the weekend can help put things back into perspective. --- sam


Thank you I think it's just what's needed to perk us up again. Snow is expected down south this weekend, and there are snowball fights in my future❄☃


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you I think it's just what's needed to perk us up again. Snow is expected down south this weekend, and there are snowball fights in my future❄☃


 :sm24: Tobogganing is fun too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you. Shower floor needs tiling, toilet in, medicine cabinet hung, door put up, shower head and fixtures put on and caca out of front yard.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan and Sonja, so very sorry you have had so many losses. Know that we are glad you are part of KTP family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene thank you for the compliments both on my weight loss and my DD. YOU were my inspiration to give the weight loss one last go of it!
I bow to you my dear one!

Heard from Hannah today and a trip to Ireland is back on the possibility list. Only time will tell. She has an email I forwarded to her that Kate sent with ideas about Ireland if she get to go; thanks again Kate! Angela, yes, at least we will meet when you come here next year!
I'm glad she emailed you!



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you are doing fantastic with your weight loss. Inspiring me again. I'm so glad that you are losing and you looked fabulous in the KAP photos. The wonderful thing is less meds and easier to move. BRAVO!!!! Your DD is amazing with all the places she has gone to and the education she is getting. I would like to say that it is only with your support and permission she is able to do all this so the desire, energy, commitment etc., is all hers but you and DH play a big part in this too. You must be so thrilled to see her shine like the bright star she is.
> 
> Nicho, hope you feel better soon and find out what is causing this. Did you get a cold twice or the flu. I know Darowil has not felt well for a long time also and wonder if it is a virus if it is the same thing or just totally separate things at the same time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Having a coyote come so close would scare the bejeezus out of me!


sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, so sorry you are having neuralgia. Hugs dear friend. As to coyote, they usually trot away when I have Maya. But twice when I had minpin and yorkie two of them actually came almost by my side to get dogs. The first time I picked up rocks, threw them and yelled at them and they left. The second time it was a lone coyote in park right in town and he ran away when I threw rock, but then circled back and came close. I picked up dog threw more rocks and ran to car. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well to put a positive spin on it....if he truly is sick it is good he won't bring the germs to you.


sassafras123 said:


> Got text from Kenny's wife he is sick but will finish tomorrow...damn?


 :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I can't believe you've had yet another loss, Good grief, enough already! My condolences.
> 
> Joy, I hope Kenny shows tomorrow but I'm sure this whole situation is getting very old. Beware the coyotes, they can be nasty, several have been killed by them. Maybe you should carry bear spray or a cattle prod, oath of those should put the run on them without being lethal.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness Bonnie. That was some storm. I feel so bad for those with damage and especially the farmers whose living is now in jeopardy with the loss of crops.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, so glad you will have safety with the ramp and be level. I only spoke from experience as mom's was raised with no railing and it seemed quite dangerous. Not that far of a drop but any fall would be bad. Sounds like they are doing a good job for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Joyce. It is so very frustrating when all my life I have relied on my hands to do as I expected.


Hope this is something that can be fixed quickly. Pema Chodron, a Buddhist speaker, said that it seems one moves from one physical problem to another when getting older. She was speaking of herself, but it does seem to be true for so many. I am concerned for sure and so glad you are seeing the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, so sorry to hear you have lost yet another friend and another family member. It does seem it is coming all at once and must be so hard to work through so many in such a short space of time. Sincere condolences to you and I hope this is the last for a long time. Big Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Sam! Those are adorable!


thewren said:


> check out these booties - you have to keep scrolling - you will be glad you did. i especially liked the shoe skate bootie. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-baby-booties?omhide=true


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, I'm sorry that you've had so many losses in such a short time. Losing your son was dreadful enough. You're in my prayers too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear this Fan , I know exactly how you feel , in the last few years I've lost a sister , brother , 2 BILs , nephew , 2 friends and my son , just feels like living under a permenant black cloud , hope both you and your husband manage to relax and build your spirits back up while you are away


Sometimes one feels like it is too much to bear. This is just too much to go through dear friend. Hugs across the miles for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same from me Fan; enough is enough. So glad you and Stu are going to do a little get-away.


martina said:


> Sonja, I'm sorry that you've had so many losses in such a short time. Losing your son was dreadful enough. You're in my prayers too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene thank you for the compliments both on my weight loss and my DD. YOU were my inspiration to give the weight loss one last go of it!
> I bow to you my dear one!
> 
> Heard from Hannah today and a trip to Ireland is back on the possibility list. Only time will tell. She has an email I forwarded to her that Kate sent with ideas about Ireland if she get to go; thanks again Kate! Angela, yes, at least we will meet when you come here next year!
> I'm glad she emailed you!


That makes me feel so good. I'm back on track now and hope to show progress soon. 41 lbs. loss but I know I can put 1 1/2 yrs. weight loss back on in a few months if I give up, so I say never give up. It just makes life so much better with lower blood pressure and it is so much easier to move. I love the results of my efforts. I found the carbs are what goes right to fat for me. So surprising. I thought if I cut out sugar it would make all the difference but the carbs went the same way as sugar for me. Thankfully we finally have something that is working for me. I'm sure we will both inspire each other as you just inspired me partner. :sm24:

Hope Hannah gets to go to Ireland. She is so close but I know studying takes priority.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so glad you will have safety with the ramp and be level. I only spoke from experiencer as mom's was raised with no railing and it seemed quite dangerous. Not that far of a drop but any fall would be bad. Sounds like they are doing a good job for you.


Thanks Daralene.
It should be, no sign of the men, again today. No sign of the electrician, either. It just took me 3/4 of an hour sorting extension cords so I could connect the washing machine. But at least it is now running- although the house is draughty with the back door open.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope this is something that can be fixed quickly. Pema Chodron, a Buddhist speaker, said that it seems one moves from one physical problem to another when getting older. She was speaking of herself, but it does seem to be true for so many. I am concerned for sure and so glad you are seeing the doctor tomorrow.


One does seem to though! Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene.
> It should be, no sign of the men, again today. No sign of the electrician, either. It just took me 3/4 of an hour sorting extension cords so I could connect the washing machine. But at least it is now running- although the house is draughty with the back door open.


 :sm25: :sm25: That's not good having to have the back door open during winter. Hope they get there soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does seem to though! Thank you for your concern.


Yes, Big Hugs and hoping this is diagnosed tomorrow and taken care of. Good that we have Flyty1n and Darowil on here to help know when something needs to be checked out ASAP, Think we have a few other nurses on here too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm25: :sm25: That's not good having to have the back door open during winter. Hope they get there soon.


But neither is it any good being behind with the washing. Don't forget, our winters are not like NY winters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, Big Hugs and hoping this is diagnosed tomorrow and taken care of. Good that we have Flyty1n and Darowil on here to help know when something needs to be checked out ASAP, Think we have a few other nurses on here too.


Thanks, I think so.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, hope the ramp & electrical are done soon. If it's the warfarin giving you trouble with you hands, could the doctor not change you to another blood thinner? Hopefully once your hip is healed & you aren't having to use canes or walker they will improve.

Sonja, you've also had far to much sadness in your life recently.

I would think most people will have insurance on their houses & vehicles but not necessarily on the crops. There was actually bigger hail at a lake just south of town where our friends were camping, they said tennis ball - grapefruit sized, I can't imagine


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if they are not done by friday i would definitely be visiting the BBB. there is no excuse for this taking so long. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you. Shower floor needs tiling, toilet in, medicine cabinet hung, door put up, shower head and fixtures put on and caca out of front yard.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I can't believe you've had yet another loss, Good grief, enough already! My condolences.
> 
> Joy, I hope Kenny shows tomorrow but I'm sure this whole situation is getting very old. Beware the coyotes, they can be nasty, several have been killed by them. Maybe you should carry bear spray or a cattle prod, oath of those should put the run on them without being lethal.
> 
> ...


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh my, what terrible hail and storm damage. That will be an expensive fix. It is thundering mightily right now, dark clouds, wind, but nothing but several drops of rain. It is always a worry as there is lightening and much dry grass for it to ignite. I am expecting that shortly the power will go out, as is often the case here.
> Julie, so glad you see the doctor tomorrow. Hope he can determine why your hands are not functioning. That is a tragedy, especially for you. Prayers something can be discovered that will reverse this process quickly.


Praying you get beneficial rain and no new fires started from lightning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out these booties - you have to keep scrolling - you will be glad you did. i especially liked the shoe skate bootie. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-baby-booties?omhide=true


Cute! I will need to save those


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope the ramp & electrical are done soon. If it's the warfarin giving you trouble with you hands, could the doctor not change you to another blood thinner? Hopefully once your hip is healed & you aren't having to use canes or walker they will improve.
> 
> Sonja, you've also had far to much sadness in your life recently.
> 
> I would think most people will have insurance on their houses & vehicles but not necessarily on the crops. There was actually bigger hail at a lake just south of town where our friends were camping, they said tennis ball - grapefruit sized, I can't imagine


Bonnie- there is success in one quarter, I now have a switched double outlet for the Laundry. Woohoo!
I will be telling the doctor tomorrow that what I am experiencing is unacceptable.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie- there is success in one quarter, I now have a switched double outlet for the Laundry. Woohoo!
> I will be telling the doctor tomorrow that what I am experiencing is unacceptable.


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Praying you get beneficial rain and no new fires started from lightning.


Thank you so much. One tiny fire on the mountain above me, quickly extinguished with not much damage. We got perhaps 1/8 inch of water but every little bit helps. 
Glad you are seeing the doctor tomorrow Julie. Fan, still thinking of you and hoping a bit of a respite will do you good. You have had a real load of sorrow lately.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much. One tiny fire on the mountain above me, quickly extinguished with not much damage. We got perhaps 1/8 inch of water but every little bit helps.
> Glad you are seeing the doctor tomorrow Julie. Fan, still thinking of you and hoping a bit of a respite will do you good. You have had a real load of sorrow lately.


Thank you, very much appreciated, glad to hear you're getting some rain. We are in for a stormy weekend, wish we could send you some rain! We have had quite enough this winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Still pretty. It looks like a tulip ????


I must have missed a page here as I haven't seen the onsie here (and even tried to find it last night in case there was anything else on the page I should have seen- Kate need your magic!). But I had seen it on the main forum and I said it looked like a tulip as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for the laundry. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie- there is success in one quarter, I now have a switched double outlet for the Laundry. Woohoo!
> I will be telling the doctor tomorrow that what I am experiencing is unacceptable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much. One tiny fire on the mountain above me, quickly extinguished with not much damage. We got perhaps 1/8 inch of water but every little bit helps.
> Glad you are seeing the doctor tomorrow Julie. Fan, still thinking of you and hoping a bit of a respite will do you good. You have had a real load of sorrow lately.


Glad the fire is out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah for the laundry. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm in. I need to find a source for info though. I was going to fast today but had a handful of green grapes with pills as gut was a little unhappy with something last night and needed just a bite of something. I have a drink that makes me feel full and satisfied but it does have some calories in it. Still, it would be a big decrease. In my case, it is not GP that is doing statins, but heart Dr. My numbers are not over high either but maybe a further deduction would impress him.


While finding a book or goggling it won't go astray all the book says is eat normally on 5 days and fast on 2 days. A fasting day isn't a total fast- you have 500 calories. How and when you have the calories is up to you. As is which days you fast, no need to use the same days each week thus making it a very flexible way of eating and thus a method that can be used easily. And once the weight is lost simply fast one day instead of two.
If you are still concerned about plenty of protein you may need to give yourself a bit of extra calories (maybe for a while use 600 like men do or only fast one day for a while as it is hard to get much protein in)
Some people spread the calories out across the day, Kate (who got me onto it in the first place) saved hers and had them all at the end of the day. I vary.
On positive of it is that you get used to being hungry and so on non-fasting days I don't rush to eat something because I am hungry. I know that the hunger pangs will go. And often I just choose to eat more sensibly the other days which helps the weight loss as well When I go crazy on the non-fasting days weight loss is no where near as good- maybe even not there. but I have never gained over a week when doing it no matter how badly I eat on the other days. But as it is choice to eat sensibly as opposed to being told what I must eat I don't mind.

So for this is great- although I did stop and put the weight back on it really is a feasible diet for the long term (especially once lost weight and only need fast one day).

I haven't regained the weight I lost while sick either- think becuase it was just at the top edge of an OK weight loss. Hoping to be to a healthy BMI by the end of the year and a couple of months after that at my goal weight (a few pounds under my top weight for a healthy BMI). A small leeway for if I put on a bit when away etc but ensuring that if I should get sick I will have some excess kilos that I can lose without ending up underweight!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Walmart did have nice in the past, but I didn't get there often I always used to pick up a fat uarter bundle with JoAnn's coupon when friend and I wer out every Tues. anyhow. It is close, but I don't make a special trip anymore because I need to sew up a good deal of what I have....


I got through most of mine, starting about a year ago, and that is where I got so many quilts for Project Linus. All I had left were oddballs that didn't match anything else and cut those up and bagged them. So have been looking at solids to use those up.

I didn't get much reading done last night. I found a tutorial video on crocheted feathers so tried that out.

And tonight I talked to my parents for a good while. Feeling really homesick now! DD and SIL and the kids went down to visit, and they got back home just a few days before SIL's father died. I'm glad they were able to enjoy the trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has been dragging on over a year now hasn't it? i would not like to be living in the mess that long. if the dishes are draining on the washer - where to you wash them? do you have any idea when it is all going to be finished. my uncle russell built his own house - took him seven years. they lived in the garage and the breezeway for those seven years. i'm not sure i could do that. --- sam


Marchlast year.
The washing machine is next to the laundry sink so do the dishes in that.
As to when- who knows. David is taking Long Service leave in a few weeks so will be off work for about 10 weeks- with the goal of studying and working on the house. SO maybe by the end of the year I will have a kitchen- but I'm not getting too hopeful as Davids timing is always optimistic.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, I love the onesie. I especially like the yoke and the eyelets.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has been dragging on over a year now hasn't it? i would not like to be living in the mess that long. if the dishes are draining on the washer - where to you wash them? do you have any idea when it is all going to be finished. my uncle russell built his own house - took him seven years. they lived in the garage and the breezeway for those seven years. i'm not sure i could do that. --- sam


The first house we bought had been built basement first and the people who built it lived in the basement part for two years while the top part was built...and they had seven kids! I can't imagine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. I attended my friends funeral yesterday and caught up with some ex coworkers. It was a good celebration of her life, although terribly sad for her daughter, losing brother, dad, and now her much loved mum, in a space of 11 months.
> I'm feeling the Grim Reapet, is stalking our family and friends, as yet another cousin of mine has passed. Unfortunately can't make her service as it's down country and will be a busy work day for us. It will be good to get outta town for the weekend, and try to relax after all the recent sadness.


Another one? How on earth are you feeling with all these deaths around you it must be wearing you out emotionally.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. I attended my friends funeral yesterday and caught up with some ex coworkers. It was a good celebration of her life, although terribly sad for her daughter, losing brother, dad, and now her much loved mum, in a space of 11 months.
> I'm feeling the Grim Reapet, is stalking our family and friends, as yet another cousin of mine has passed. Unfortunately can't make her service as it's down country and will be a busy work day for us. It will be good to get outta town for the weekend, and try to relax after all the recent sadness.


Oh my dear, I am so sorry to hear of another loss. You deserve a beautiful peaceful time away. Hugs to you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I can't believe you've had yet another loss, Good grief, enough already! My condolences.
> 
> Joy, I hope Kenny shows tomorrow but I'm sure this whole situation is getting very old. Beware the coyotes, they can be nasty, several have been killed by them. Maybe you should carry bear spray or a cattle prod, oath of those should put the run on them without being lethal.
> 
> ...


Wow- it shows you how fortunate you were to not have any damage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, Big Hugs and hoping this is diagnosed tomorrow and taken care of. Good that we have Flyty1n and Darowil on here to help know when something needs to be checked out ASAP, Think we have a few other nurses on here too.


Speaking of nurses, I hope Nikki is doing well, as we haven't heard from her in a while.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Another one? How on earth are you feeling with all these deaths around you it must be wearing you out emotionally.


Numb, would just about sum it up! Just trying to feel thankful for my reasonable good health, and lifestyle and of course Stu.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Numb, would just about sum it up! Just trying to feel thankful for my reasonable good health, and lifestyle and of course Stu.


And hopefully a good break down south.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The two workmen are back doing the next phase of the ramp. It is almost raining.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The two workmen are back doing the next phase of the ramp. It is almost raining.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I must have missed a page here as I haven't seen the onsie here (and even tried to find it last night in case there was anything else on the page I should have seen- Kate need your magic!). But I had seen it on the main forum and I said it looked like a tulip as well.


Sonja's onesie is on page 69.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I got through the next round of sewing, 32 seams this time. I now will have 16, then 8, and finally 4 and the set of blocks will be done, to be put together with sashing, which I need to decide on. I'm looking at a couple of options. I'll sketch some out first.

Yay for progress on the ramp!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, yes. But I got attitude adjustment on fb. My niece wrote my ex Bil just dx with stage 4 cancer. He and my SIL stood by me in divorce from abusive 1st husband. The bath will be done and Al and I are well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I suspect, like me, you would go on automatic and protect your dogs, and then when they were safe get the shivers and shakes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry for your sad news, Joy. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, thank you, it is sad but I am blessed because I just reconnected with my niece Liz (his daughter) and another niece, Jenny on fb. God bless fb. Jenny owns a store Junk Girls in Cambria, CA and I am hoping to visit one of these days. Cambria is on the coast by Hearst Castle and looks like a typical New England town, very charming.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, yes. But I got attitude adjustment on fb. My niece wrote my ex Bil just dx with stage 4 cancer. He and my SIL stood by me in divorce from abusive 1st husband. The bath will be done and Al and I are well.


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got through the next round of sewing, 32 seams this time. I now will have 16, then 8, and finally 4 and the set of blocks will be done, to be put together with sashing, which I need to decide on. I'm looking at a couple of options. I'll sketch some out first.
> 
> Yay for progress on the ramp!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Hope your ramp finished soon,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Speaking of nurses, I hope Nikki is doing well, as we haven't heard from her in a while.


I was just thinking about her today, I hope she's OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, yes. But I got attitude adjustment on fb. My niece wrote my ex Bil just dx with stage 4 cancer. He and my SIL stood by me in divorce from abusive 1st husband. The bath will be done and Al and I are well.


Sorry you've had such bad news. Seems there's been so much of that lately. I hope the poor man can at least be kept pain free.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, thank you, it is sad but I am blessed because I just reconnected with my niece Liz (his daughter) and another niece, Jenny on fb. God bless fb. Jenny owns a store Junk Girls in Cambria, CA and I am hoping to visit one of these days. Cambria is on the coast by Hearst Castle and looks like a typical New England town, very charming.


Bub used to live in Cambria, and I have been there. I've not seen the store of course, but it sounds great.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, thank you, it is sad but I am blessed because I just reconnected with my niece Liz (his daughter) and another niece, Jenny on fb. God bless fb. Jenny owns a store Junk Girls in Cambria, CA and I am hoping to visit one of these days. Cambria is on the coast by Hearst Castle and looks like a typical New England town, very charming.


FB is good for connecting with friends & relatives you've not heard from


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Hope your ramp finished soon,


Maybe one more day's work.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I must have missed a page here as I haven't seen the onsie here (and even tried to find it last night in case there was anything else on the page I should have seen- Kate need your magic!). But I had seen it on the main forum and I said it looked like a tulip as well.


Abracadabra....page 69! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And found page 69-which somehow I had missed!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you wake up fully refreshed, without a trace of the headache.


Yep, headache gone. Had to go to a funeral today of an 81 lady from dancing who had a short battle with Cancer. Have known her 15 years so it has been an emotional week. It was a lovely service/celebration of her life.

It only got to 11c today here and raining on and off. Down to 2c tonight. But I was reminded by the radio today that we are past the middle of Winter. Yay. But I must admit that it had been mild up to a week or so ago with only a few really cold day/nights. I think it is still coming though. :sm19:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> so good to hear from you nicho - so much sickness in our knitting tea party - hope you are beginning to feel better. how is DH faring? sending you tons of healing energy to surround you will healing goodness. --- sam


Thanks Sam. I am definitely getting better. Just tired of the coughing and shortness of breath. Doctor I saw today says it was influenza (I don't think so) and reckons 4 to 6 weeks to get over it. I am having a chest X-ray tomorrow to be on the safe side but I think I just need to be patient. DH was sick too for a couple of weeks. Still coughing but a lot better now.

Hope you are feeling better now and all the others who have not been well.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Joy, yeah! For almost finished!
> 
> Thank you for the condolences. I'll pass them along.
> 
> Denise, healing thoughts for you.


Thank you


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are soon healthy again. The twiddle muffs have been a big thing over on main for a while now. You did a great job on them. I know mom was calmer if she had something in her hands.


Thanks Tami. Nearly back to normal, just no energy and often short of breath.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you are doing fantastic with your weight loss. Inspiring me again. I'm so glad that you are losing and you looked fabulous in the KAP photos. The wonderful thing is less meds and easier to move. BRAVO!!!! Your DD is amazing with all the places she has gone to and the education she is getting. I would like to say that it is only with your support and permission she is able to do all this so the desire, energy, commitment etc., is all hers but you and DH play a big part in this too. You must be so thrilled to see her shine like the bright star she is.
> 
> Nicho, hope you feel better soon and find out what is causing this. Did you get a cold twice or the flu. I know Darowil has not felt well for a long time also and wonder if it is a virus if it is the same thing or just totally separate things at the same time.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you. I am glad that you are getting some energy back. Take care, and hugs back.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your good wishes. I am getting better, just too slowly for my liking. And thanks for comments on my twiddle muffs. I like using up odds and ends and if the local hospital can't use them, there is a nursing home for dementia patients nearby. I have been given so much yarn and heaps of embellishments. I could be knitting muffs for years! I am falling asleep and it is not even 8pm here. An early night for me! Take care everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. I attended my friends funeral yesterday and caught up with some ex coworkers. It was a good celebration of her life, although terribly sad for her daughter, losing brother, dad, and now her much loved mum, in a space of 11 months.
> I'm feeling the Grim Reapet, is stalking our family and friends, as yet another cousin of mine has passed. Unfortunately can't make her service as it's down country and will be a busy work day for us. It will be good to get outta town for the weekend, and try to relax after all the recent sadness.


Sorry to hear that you have had another loss. This sure has been a sad year for you so far.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I can't believe you've had yet another loss, Good grief, enough already! My condolences.
> 
> Joy, I hope Kenny shows tomorrow but I'm sure this whole situation is getting very old. Beware the coyotes, they can be nasty, several have been killed by them. Maybe you should carry bear spray or a cattle prod, oath of those should put the run on them without being lethal.
> 
> ...


Gee wizz that is some serious hailstones! :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, headache gone. Had to go to a funeral today of an 81 lady from dancing who had a short battle with Cancer. Have known her 15 years so it has been an emotional week. It was a lovely service/celebration of her life.
> 
> It only got to 11c today here and raining on and off. Down to 2c tonight. But I was reminded by the radio today that we are past the middle of Winter. Yay. But I must admit that it had been mild up to a week or so ago with only a few really cold day/nights. I think it is still coming though. :sm19:


At least no headache- sorry about your friend.
We have been mild again but supposed to be Antarctic as Fan goes south.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thank you to everyone for your good wishes. I am getting better, just too slowly for my liking. And thanks for comments on my twiddle muffs. I like using up odds and ends and if the local hospital can't use them, there is a nursing home for dementia patients nearby. I have been given so much yarn and heaps of embellishments. I could be knitting muffs for years! I am falling asleep and it is not even 8pm here. An early night for me! Take care everyone.


I think your Twiddle muffs are super. Will try to reply to your PM, tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie- there is success in one quarter, I now have a switched double outlet for the Laundry. Woohoo!
> I will be telling the doctor tomorrow that what I am experiencing is unacceptable.


 :sm24: Yes, hopefully he will be able to change the warfurin to something else if thats what is causing the problem. good luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, yes. But I got attitude adjustment on fb. My niece wrote my ex Bil just dx with stage 4 cancer. He and my SIL stood by me in divorce from abusive 1st husband. The bath will be done and Al and I are well.


Sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep your ex-BIL in prayer Sassafras. 


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, yes. But I got attitude adjustment on fb. My niece wrote my ex Bil just dx with stage 4 cancer. He and my SIL stood by me in divorce from abusive 1st husband. The bath will be done and Al and I are well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know me so well! That is most likely how I would react. I'm usually very good in an emergency situation or such.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I suspect, like me, you would go on automatic and protect your dogs, and then when they were safe get the shivers and shakes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Crossing my fingers. Our house has 3 air conditioning/heating units; 2 for the house plus a separate small unit on the glassed in porch. Two of the units have been broken now for almost a month. (the one on the porch and one that cools/heats the front half of the house) I have put off calling our repair guy since the bigger unit is 24 years old and last time he mentioned he didn't know how long he'd be able to keep it going. Well, I called yesterday and he will be here either today or tomorrow. Praying that it can be fixed as have no idea how we could afford a new unit.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers. Our house has 3 air conditioning/heating units; 2 for the house plus a separate small unit on the glassed in porch. Two of the units have been broken now for almost a month. (the one on the porch and one that cools/heats the front half of the house) I have put off calling our repair guy since the bigger unit is 24 years old and last time he mentioned he didn't know how long he'd be able to keep it going. Well, I called yesterday and he will be here either today or tomorrow. Praying that it can be fixed as have no idea how we could afford a new unit.


Sounds like it is time, indeed, for repairs. My AC unit is only 4 years old, still under manufacturers warranty, but it has a leak and needs fixed. Leak is found, new part ordered, no cost to me for the part, but expensive to pay for the labor to replace the condenser. Hoping it holds out until the new part gets here in 5-7 days from the factory. I am hoping you can keep your old unit going, as it seems to me, that the older units were better built than the new ones currently are. Good luck on that. Up in the 100s again today. Should dry my wash, now on the line, very quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kudos to you for putting up with it. --- sam



darowil said:


> Marchlast year.
> The washing machine is next to the laundry sink so do the dishes in that.
> As to when- who knows. David is taking Long Service leave in a few weeks so will be off work for about 10 weeks- with the goal of studying and working on the house. SO maybe by the end of the year I will have a kitchen- but I'm not getting too hopeful as Davids timing is always optimistic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does put things in perspective. and the bathroom will be finished. it still should have been done in a more timely manner. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, yes. But I got attitude adjustment on fb. My niece wrote my ex Bil just dx with stage 4 cancer. He and my SIL stood by me in divorce from abusive 1st husband. The bath will be done and Al and I are well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry for the loss of your friend cathy. hopefully some good memories will ease the loss. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yep, headache gone. Had to go to a funeral today of an 81 lady from dancing who had a short battle with Cancer. Have known her 15 years so it has been an emotional week. It was a lovely service/celebration of her life.
> 
> It only got to 11c today here and raining on and off. Down to 2c tonight. But I was reminded by the radio today that we are past the middle of Winter. Yay. But I must admit that it had been mild up to a week or so ago with only a few really cold day/nights. I think it is still coming though. :sm19:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to surround you and your dh in warm healing energy. stay warm, rest and take life easy. --- sam



nicho said:


> Thanks Sam. I am definitely getting better. Just tired of the coughing and shortness of breath. Doctor I saw today says it was influenza (I don't think so) and reckons 4 to 6 weeks to get over it. I am having a chest X-ray tomorrow to be on the safe side but I think I just need to be patient. DH was sick too for a couple of weeks. Still coughing but a lot better now.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better now and all the others who have not been well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> that does put things in perspective. and the bathroom will be finished. it still should have been done in a more timely manner. --- sam


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you.
Gwen, thank you, I hope ac can be fixed can't imagine summer in Georgia sans ac.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, headache gone. Had to go to a funeral today of an 81 lady from dancing who had a short battle with Cancer. Have known her 15 years so it has been an emotional week. It was a lovely service/celebration of her life.
> 
> It only got to 11c today here and raining on and off. Down to 2c tonight. But I was reminded by the radio today that we are past the middle of Winter. Yay. But I must admit that it had been mild up to a week or so ago with only a few really cold day/nights. I think it is still coming though. :sm19:


My condolences on the loss to of your friend

I don't like hearing you are past the middle ground f winter????That means we are on the down hill of our summer????????they are much too short


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. I attended my friends funeral yesterday and caught up with some ex coworkers. It was a good celebration of her life, although terribly sad for her daughter, losing brother, dad, and now her much loved mum, in a space of 11 months.
> I'm feeling the Grim Reapet, is stalking our family and friends, as yet another cousin of mine has passed. Unfortunately can't make her service as it's down country and will be a busy work day for us. It will be good to get outta town for the weekend, and try to relax after all the recent sadness.


So sorry for the loss of your cousin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sounds like it is time, indeed, for repairs. My AC unit is only 4 years old, still under manufacturers warranty, but it has a leak and needs fixed. Leak is found, new part ordered, no cost to me for the part, but expensive to pay for the labor to replace the condenser. Hoping it holds out until the new part gets here in 5-7 days from the factory. I am hoping you can keep your old unit going, as it seems to me, that the older units were better built than the new ones currently are. Good luck on that. Up in the 100s again today. Should dry my wash, now on the line, very quickly.


I also think all the old appliances were much better built, now it's seems life expectancy is about 5 years. Total baloney, manufacturers should be required to build better products.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I can't believe you've had yet another loss, Good grief, enough already! My condolences.
> 
> Joy, I hope Kenny shows tomorrow but I'm sure this whole situation is getting very old. Beware the coyotes, they can be nasty, several have been killed by them. Maybe you should carry bear spray or a cattle prod, oath of those should put the run on them without being lethal.
> 
> ...


That is a lot of damage and the hail is huge. Catastrophe just seems to go on and on. Glad that the storm missed you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Yes, hopefully he will be able to change the warfurin to something else if thats what is causing the problem. good luck.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is only one name on the Birthday List, but I am sure there is actually a cluster of us with birthdays about now. One name is definitely omitted, Pup Lover (Dawn) has an N/A beside birthdate. (I just looked)

I seem to recall Inishowen posted once recently that she reads but does not comment.

Without further ado:

*Happy Birthday to both Inishowen, and Pup Lover*


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, thinking especially of you today as you near your appointment to see your doctor. Hoping he can replace your warfarin, if that is causing the problem, with one of the newer drugs that don't seem to have that side effect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, thinking especially of you today as you near your appointment to see your doctor. Hoping he can replace your warfarin, if that is causing the problem, with one of the newer drugs that don't seem to have that side effect.


Thanks Joyce.
Had a bit of a scare last night, had rung the Nursing Help Line, to go through my symptoms, but the nurse on duty insisted she was calling an Ambulance. 
So Ringo and I had two mid-night visitors (the Paramedics). Two very nice young women of an age to be my grand children. They tested this and that, but decided hospitalisation was not necessary. However they did give me a pill that has helped reduce the swelling in my legs a bit. And a report to give the doctor. Thank goodness for my St John membership, which covers the cost. Not so very long to wait now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Had an unexpected visit to hospital this morning as husband collapsed,and after spending all day there having a multitude of tests we are finally home again , there was talk of keeping him in , but then his own consultant came to see him ,said the results showed them what they expected to see, upped the dose on the new wonder tablet and said he could go home he is now fast asleep worn out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had an unexpected visit to hospital this morning as husband collapsed,and after spending all day there having a multitude of tests we are finally home again , there was talk of keeping him in , but then his own consultant came to see him ,said the results showed them what they expected to see, upped the dose on the new wonder tablet and said he could go home he is now fast asleep worn out


Glad all is ok, now.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my, Swedenme, what a scary time for you. Hoping your husband is now going to be better when he awakens from his nap.
Julie, you, also had an exciting night. Glad you called for help. Prayers continue for all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, sorry you had to have nurses come out, glad they were able to help you and service is available to you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, oh dear, sorry you had and DH had to go to hospital. Hope change in meds help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh my, Swedenme, what a scary time for you. Hoping your husband is now going to be better when he awakens from his nap.
> Julie, you, also had an exciting night. Glad you called for help. Prayers continue for all.


One of the young ladies has an allergy to dogs and cats, so Ringo had to stay through, but the other young lady was so taken with him, she took his photograph, and he obligingly sat up and begged - his favourite trick.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry you had to have nurses come out, glad they were able to help you and service is available to you.


Thanks Joy- it is a good service until overloaded.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, headache gone. Had to go to a funeral today of an 81 lady from dancing who had a short battle with Cancer. Have known her 15 years so it has been an emotional week. It was a lovely service/celebration of her life.
> 
> It only got to 11c today here and raining on and off. Down to 2c tonight. But I was reminded by the radio today that we are past the middle of Winter. Yay. But I must admit that it had been mild up to a week or so ago with only a few really cold day/nights. I think it is still coming though. :sm19:


Sorry to hear that Cathy 
Glad to hear that your headache has gone and I'm hoping you can go back to mild winter weather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers. Our house has 3 air conditioning/heating units; 2 for the house plus a separate small unit on the glassed in porch. Two of the units have been broken now for almost a month. (the one on the porch and one that cools/heats the front half of the house) I have put off calling our repair guy since the bigger unit is 24 years old and last time he mentioned he didn't know how long he'd be able to keep it going. Well, I called yesterday and he will be here either today or tomorrow. Praying that it can be fixed as have no idea how we could afford a new unit.


Fingers crossed that it can be fixed Gwen and that it does not cost lots of dollars


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce.
> Had a bit of a scare last night, had rung the Nursing Help Line, to go through my symptoms, but the nurse on duty insisted she was calling an Ambulance.
> So Ringo and I had two mid-night visitors (the Paramedics). Two very nice young women of an age to be my grand children. They tested this and that, but decided hospitalisation was not necessary. However they did give me a pill that has helped reduce the swelling in my legs a bit. And a report to give the doctor. Thank goodness for my St John membership, which covers the cost. Not so very long to wait now.


Oh no sorry to hear this Julie, it must have been scary, glad you didn't have to go back to hospital , so how are you feeling now , better I hope
We both had a visit from the ambulance crew , we had to go with them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad all is ok, now.


Thank s Julie,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Oh my, Swedenme, what a scary time for you. Hoping your husband is now going to be better when he awakens from his nap.
> Julie, you, also had an exciting night. Glad you called for help. Prayers continue for all.


He's still looking grey and tired but he is glad they let him come home ,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Miracle, Kenny and Greg are here! Wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no sorry to hear this Julie, it must have been scary, glad you didn't have to go back to hospital , so how are you feeling now , better I hope
> We both had a visit from the ambulance crew , we had to go with them


I think the pain got to me, but also the nurse was not going to take chances. The two Paramedics were very nice, and the pill they gave me still seems to be helping. I am not surprised yours was a trip in the ambulance, sounded scary too.
Dawning wet and windy, I hope Fan and Stu get away safely on their flight. I've only heard a brief news bulletin- not sure if the Airport is open.
p.s., how is your hubby now?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, yes. But I got attitude adjustment on fb. My niece wrote my ex Bil just dx with stage 4 cancer. He and my SIL stood by me in divorce from abusive 1st husband. The bath will be done and Al and I are well.


Hugs for you and prayers for x BIL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, thank you, it is sad but I am blessed because I just reconnected with my niece Liz (his daughter) and another niece, Jenny on fb. God bless fb. Jenny owns a store Junk Girls in Cambria, CA and I am hoping to visit one of these days. Cambria is on the coast by Hearst Castle and looks like a typical New England town, very charming.


I'm glad you have connected with your niece on Facebook. That is s why I finally gave in and got on Facebook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, headache gone. Had to go to a funeral today of an 81 lady from dancing who had a short battle with Cancer. Have known her 15 years so it has been an emotional week. It was a lovely service/celebration of her life.
> 
> It only got to 11c today here and raining on and off. Down to 2c tonight. But I was reminded by the radio today that we are past the middle of Winter. Yay. But I must admit that it had been mild up to a week or so ago with only a few really cold day/nights. I think it is still coming though. :sm19:


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers. Our house has 3 air conditioning/heating units; 2 for the house plus a separate small unit on the glassed in porch. Two of the units have been broken now for almost a month. (the one on the porch and one that cools/heats the front half of the house) I have put off calling our repair guy since the bigger unit is 24 years old and last time he mentioned he didn't know how long he'd be able to keep it going. Well, I called yesterday and he will be here either today or tomorrow. Praying that it can be fixed as have no idea how we could afford a new unit.


Hoping it can be fixed. If not, prayers that you receive a windfall to be able to afford a replacement.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one name on the Birthday List, but I am sure there is actually a cluster of us with birthdays about now. One name is definitely omitted, Pup Lover (Dawn) has an N/A beside birthdate. (I just looked)
> 
> I seem to recall Inishowen posted once recently that she reads but does not comment.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to both!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had an unexpected visit to hospital this morning as husband collapsed,and after spending all day there having a multitude of tests we are finally home again , there was talk of keeping him in , but then his own consultant came to see him ,said the results showed them what they expected to see, upped the dose on the new wonder tablet and said he could go home he is now fast asleep worn out


Sending good thoughts for your DH.

Julie, sorry to hear you needed the midnight visitors. Hope by now your Dr has been able to give you some answers and the numbness and tingling will quickly go away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the young ladies has an allergy to dogs and cats, so Ringo had to stay through, but the other young lady was so taken with him, she took his photograph, and he obligingly sat up and begged - his favourite trick.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Miracle, Kenny and Greg are here! Wow!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. How are you doing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is exactly what i was thinking bonnie - i'm not ready to give up our hot weather yet. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My condolences on the loss to of your friend
> 
> I don't like hearing you are past the middle ground f winter????That means we are on the down hill of our summer????????they are much too short


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join you in wishing Inishowen and pup lover the best birthday ever. hope it was a great day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one name on the Birthday List, but I am sure there is actually a cluster of us with birthdays about now. One name is definitely omitted, Pup Lover (Dawn) has an N/A beside birthdate. (I just looked)
> 
> I seem to recall Inishowen posted once recently that she reads but does not comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well that was a bit of excitement for you. i'm glad they called an ambulance. better safe then sorry. with the report in hand maybe the doctor can give you something to take the swelling down. the doctors and nurses seem to get younger and younger don't they? lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce.
> Had a bit of a scare last night, had rung the Nursing Help Line, to go through my symptoms, but the nurse on duty insisted she was calling an Ambulance.
> So Ringo and I had two mid-night visitors (the Paramedics). Two very nice young women of an age to be my grand children. They tested this and that, but decided hospitalisation was not necessary. However they did give me a pill that has helped reduce the swelling in my legs a bit. And a report to give the doctor. Thank goodness for my St John membership, which covers the cost. Not so very long to wait now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry sonja - so very worrying. i hope the new med will help him. sleep should do him a lot of good. i should think you would be worn out also. you take it easy. tons of healing energy zooming your way to wrap dh in warm healing energy. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Had an unexpected visit to hospital this morning as husband collapsed,and after spending all day there having a multitude of tests we are finally home again , there was talk of keeping him in , but then his own consultant came to see him ,said the results showed them what they expected to see, upped the dose on the new wonder tablet and said he could go home he is now fast asleep worn out


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the stars are in alignment - don't sneeze. hopefully they are going to finish by the weekend. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Miracle, Kenny and Greg are here! Wow!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the pain got to me, but also the nurse was not going to take chances. The two Paramedics were very nice, and the pill they gave me still seems to be helping. I am not surprised yours was a trip in the ambulance, sounded scary too.
> Dawning wet and windy, I hope Fan and Stu get away safely on their flight. I've only heard a brief news bulletin- not sure if the Airport is open.
> p.s., how is your hubby now?


He's been awake and half heartedly had a few bites of a sandwich and gone back to sleep with Mishka laid at his side . 
Glad to hear that the pill still seems to be helping , may be if it help s the doctor might prescribe some more 
Do hope Fan and her husband get away ok , last thing they need is to be stuck waiting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> so sorry sonja - so very worrying. i hope the new med will help him. sleep should do him a lot of good. i should think you would be worn out also. you take it easy. tons of healing energy zooming your way to wrap dh in warm healing energy. --- sam


The new tablet just came on to the market a couple of month ago and his consultant put him straight on it said it would help him live longer , started him on a low dose as he had a bad reaction to some tablet they gave him before , they have slowly been upping the dose , husband did say it made him feel better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:
 

> Miracle, Kenny and Greg are here! Wow!


Now listen carefully Joy " Lock the doors " ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me on both birthday wishes!


Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one name on the Birthday List, but I am sure there is actually a cluster of us with birthdays about now. One name is definitely omitted, Pup Lover (Dawn) has an N/A beside birthdate. (I just looked)
> 
> I seem to recall Inishowen posted once recently that she reads but does not comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending good thoughts for your DH.
> 
> Julie, sorry to hear you needed the midnight visitors. Hope by now your Dr has been able to give you some answers and the numbness and tingling will quickly go away.


 :sm24: The appointment is just over two hours away.
My helper has just left, I am all washed and dressed ready.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

woohoo!!! Now let's hope they get this job FINISHED!


sassafras123 said:


> Miracle, Kenny and Greg are here! Wow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. How are you doing?


Very sore for some reason. I am not usually sore after cutting grass with the riding mower, so I don't know what has caused it, but otherwise good. I start physical therapy in the morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now listen carefully Joy " Lock the doors " ????


 :sm15: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm15: GOOD IDEA!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: The appointment is just over two hours away.
> My helper has just left, I am all washed and dressed ready.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> well that was a bit of excitement for you. i'm glad they called an ambulance. better safe then sorry. with the report in hand maybe the doctor can give you something to take the swelling down. the doctors and nurses seem to get younger and younger don't they? lol --- sam


I was worried I would end up in Middlemore- the large local hospital- am glad it was avoided. Did manage to locate one of the chargers for my phone. Younger and younger! Like those behind the wheel!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie AND Sonja you both had frightfully eventful nights! Sending you lots of healing hugs and prayers. Julie be sure to let us know what the doctor says; those swollen legs need relief! Sonja glad your DH seems to be responding well to the upped dosage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's been awake and half heartedly had a few bites of a sandwich and gone back to sleep with Mishka laid at his side .
> Glad to hear that the pill still seems to be helping , may be if it help s the doctor might prescribe some more
> Do hope Fan and her husband get away ok , last thing they need is to be stuck waiting


Good old Mishka!

It is most uncomfortable when you can't bend your knee! I have the Paramedics report in my handbag.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie - Glad you didn't need to go to hospital last night, but good that the nurse was caring enough to have you checked out.

Sonja - So sorry to hear about your DH's collapse, that must have been very frightening for both of you. I hope upping his medication helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie AND Sonja you both had frightfully eventful nights! Sending you lots of healing hugs and prayers. Julie be sure to let us know what the doctor says; those swollen legs need relief! Sonja glad your DH seems to be responding well to the upped dosage.


Thank you, Gwen.
Julie really needs relief from those swollen legs- it inhibits so much!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jolly good point sonja - hurry joy - don't let them get away. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Now listen carefully Joy " Lock the doors " ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, ROFLMAO, love your sense of humor. Hope new med continues to work for DH.
Gwen, thank you.
Tami, sorry you are sore. Hard to know with fm, could just be jouncing of mower. Hope you can rest and feel better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - Glad you didn't need to go to hospital last night, but good that the nurse was caring enough to have you checked out.
> 
> Sonja - So sorry to hear about your DH's collapse, that must have been very frightening for both of you. I hope upping his medication helps.


So am I- I don't have a proper contingency plan for Ringo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm so sorry you had to have the paramedics in but glad they could help you without taking you to hospital. I hope the doctor has some answers when you see him.

Sonja, how scary for you. I hope when to new med is up to the ideal dose it works wonders for him????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now listen carefully Joy " Lock the doors " ????


????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm so sorry you had to have the paramedics in but glad they could help you without taking you to hospital. I hope the doctor has some answers when you see him.
> 
> Sonja, how scary for you. I hope when to new med is up to the ideal dose it works wonders for him????????


It was good to have the backup, and fortunately they came in quietly- because it was very late. I have the name of the drug the girls gave me, in the report. I need my hands back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The ramp after the second day of work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Very sore for some reason. I am not usually sore after cutting grass with the riding mower, so I don't know what has caused it, but otherwise good. I start physical therapy in the morning.


Hope the physical therapy goes well Tami and doesn't leave you more sore


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, ramp is looking good. I see that Ringo is keeping an eye on this project. Fun picture. Hoping you are currently getting some answers and medication adjustment at the doctor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I noticed Ringo too. Guess he is the supervisor!


flyty1n said:


> Julie, ramp is looking good. I see that Ringo is keeping an eye on this project. Fun picture. Hoping you are currently getting some answers and medication adjustment at the doctor.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, ROFLMAO, love your sense of humor. Hope new med continues to work for DH.
> Gwen, thank you.
> Tami, sorry you are sore. Hard to know with fm, could just be jouncing of mower. Hope you can rest and feel better soon.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope the physical therapy goes well Tami and doesn't leave you more sore


 :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Love how Ringo is overseeing the ramp under construction, that photo is priceless Julie.

Goodness, I am up-to-date with reading and wondering whats going on with some of you, some of you are having a difficult month that's for sure.

Gwen not sure if I commented but you are doing fantastic with your weight loss, keep it up especially when I read the doctor is reducing some of your medication.
Julie hope your doctor solves your swelling problem and any others that you are experiencing.
Fan have a great time down south, hope the weather doesn't affect your holiday.
Swedenme, yikes also hope you and your husband are feeling a lot better today, new med's can sometimes cause problems but am sure the doctor will be keeping a close eye on his progress.
Sam good to see you posting more often - like I should be talking - LOL! Well you know I'm always lurking in the background trying to keep up with reading.

4 years today since my hubby passed, can't believe it's that long already. Went to the city on Saturday visited my daughter and we had a wonderful time together.

Baked a pie this afternoon as I'd taken a sheet of flaky pastry from the freezer last night with the intention of baking a pie for the Breakfast Club that I always go to on Thursdays. Woke up and didn't feel like going so turned over and went back to sleep for an hour or so.
Put the pastry into a pie dish added 8 eggs, some Swiss Chard, grated 1 carrot, about 1/2 cup grated cheese,1/2 cup of milk, a tablespoon of fresh Basil, and about 3 tablespoons of Parsley.
Forgot to add about 8 cherry tomatoes and would've liked to have added some pineapple, but it turned out wonderful. Just finished eating about 1/4 of it, LOL!

Hugs to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, is there a church member that would care for Ringo?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, glad you got to visit your daughter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one name on the Birthday List, but I am sure there is actually a cluster of us with birthdays about now. One name is definitely omitted, Pup Lover (Dawn) has an N/A beside birthdate. (I just looked)
> 
> I seem to recall Inishowen posted once recently that she reads but does not comment.
> 
> ...


From me too - many happy returns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce.
> Had a bit of a scare last night, had rung the Nursing Help Line, to go through my symptoms, but the nurse on duty insisted she was calling an Ambulance.
> So Ringo and I had two mid-night visitors (the Paramedics). Two very nice young women of an age to be my grand children. They tested this and that, but decided hospitalisation was not necessary. However they did give me a pill that has helped reduce the swelling in my legs a bit. And a report to give the doctor. Thank goodness for my St John membership, which covers the cost. Not so very long to wait now.


That must have been so scary for you. I'm sure you've been to see the doctor by now so am waiting to see what he has said to you,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had an unexpected visit to hospital this morning as husband collapsed,and after spending all day there having a multitude of tests we are finally home again , there was talk of keeping him in , but then his own consultant came to see him ,said the results showed them what they expected to see, upped the dose on the new wonder tablet and said he could go home he is now fast asleep worn out


How scary that must have been for both of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Miracle, Kenny and Greg are here! Wow!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the pain got to me, but also the nurse was not going to take chances. The two Paramedics were very nice, and the pill they gave me still seems to be helping. I am not surprised yours was a trip in the ambulance, sounded scary too.
> Dawning wet and windy, I hope Fan and Stu get away safely on their flight. I've only heard a brief news bulletin- not sure if the Airport is open.
> p.s., how is your hubby now?


So glad the pill they gave you is helping. We had a very severe thunder storm this afternoon. Glad it's all over now. Hope Fan and Stu are safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you have connected with your niece on Facebook. That is s why I finally gave in and got on Facebook.


I wish my the nieces and nephews on my DH'S side would connect with me on Facebook but they don't seem to want to. I have tried but without success.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Swedenme, here is the sweater I made from the pattern you gave me. I made the sleeves long and didn't put the ruffle on them. Not the best written pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> well that was a bit of excitement for you. i'm glad they called an ambulance. better safe then sorry. with the report in hand maybe the doctor can give you something to take the swelling down. the doctors and nurses seem to get younger and younger don't they? lol --- sam


I remember when my DH had his heart attack and I visited him in ICU, he said to me that his cardiologist looked like she was 12. :sm09: I think she was 30 at the time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's been awake and half heartedly had a few bites of a sandwich and gone back to sleep with Mishka laid at his side .
> Glad to hear that the pill still seems to be helping , may be if it help s the doctor might prescribe some more
> Do hope Fan and her husband get away ok , last thing they need is to be stuck waiting


Mishka must know that he isn't feeling well. Pets seem to have that sense. Sure hope the new pill helps.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The ramp after the second day of work.


I see Ringo is being the overseer :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Love how Ringo is overseeing the ramp under construction, that photo is priceless Julie.
> 
> Goodness, I am up-to-date with reading and wondering whats going on with some of you, some of you are having a difficult month that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Those anniversaries are difficult. I'm glad you had your daughter with you. i wish I had someone to share the day with me. Would you say that was a frittata you made or a quiche? It sounds really delicious.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Love how Ringo is overseeing the ramp under construction, that photo is priceless Julie.
> 
> Goodness, I am up-to-date with reading and wondering whats going on with some of you, some of you are having a difficult month that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Sending you hugs


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Swedenme, here is the sweater I made from the pattern you gave me. I made the sleeves long and didn't put the ruffle on them. Not the best written pattern.


I haven't seen you posting for a while. Hope you've been well. You're sweater is lovely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wish my the nieces and nephews on my DH'S side would connect with me on Facebook but they don't seem to want to. I have tried but without success.


How sad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Swedenme, here is the sweater I made from the pattern you gave me. I made the sleeves long and didn't put the ruffle on them. Not the best written pattern.


Pretty. Well done!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Those anniversaries are difficult. I'm glad you had your daughter with you. i wish I had someone to share the day with me. Would you say that was a frittata you made or a quiche? It sounds really delicious.


Something like a quiche except I didn't mix the eggs I just cracked each one into the pie shell and left it whole. My Mother used to make Bacon and Egg Pies and she always left the eggs whole. I like them that way too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you hugs


Thanks, Tami.

I always dread each July 20th, but at least I stayed home the whole day and evening so there was no need to put a false smile on. Besides most people don't remember, same with myself, I don't remember when my friend's husbands passed and I never remember which day my Father passed but I remember when my Mother did.

Always tell myself to be Happy and that is how I am 99% of the time. 
:sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> Swedenme, here is the sweater I made from the pattern you gave me. I made the sleeves long and didn't put the ruffle on them. Not the best written pattern.


Beautifully done, love the color and ribbons add a cute touch to the sweater. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ramp is looking good - what do you think of the slope? will you be able to negotiate it easily. always good to have a 'straw boss' watching out for your well being.
--- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The ramp after the second day of work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely sweater. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Swedenme, here is the sweater I made from the pattern you gave me. I made the sleeves long and didn't put the ruffle on them. Not the best written pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are definitely allowed our 'sad' times. it's good you daughter was there for you. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Thanks, Tami.
> 
> I always dread each July 20th, but at least I stayed home the whole day and evening so there was no need to put a false smile on. Besides most people don't remember, same with myself, I don't remember when my friend's husbands passed and I never remember which day my Father passed but I remember when my Mother did.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely sweater. --- sam


I agree. Beautiful. Like the little ribbon bow special touches.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks, Tami.
> 
> I always dread each July 20th, but at least I stayed home the whole day and evening so there was no need to put a false smile on. Besides most people don't remember, same with myself, I don't remember when my friend's husbands passed and I never remember which day my Father passed but I remember when my Mother did.
> 
> ...


Mom's birthday will be the 22.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, ramp is looking good. I see that Ringo is keeping an eye on this project. Fun picture. Hoping you are currently getting some answers and medication adjustment at the doctor.


He thinks the hands may take as long as 6 -8 weeks to come right. Sticking with the theory it's the Warfarin causing it. I have some pills for the allergic reaction on my legs. And to continue with the steroid cream. He says the wound site is looking really good.
Took Ringo some thought to realise he can fit between the bearers and go down the steps as usual. Lightening and hail, so there won't be work done today. Fan and Stu should be in Queenstown in an hour or so. I've not heard of flight disruptions. It has been absolutely pouring down, I was lucky it eased a bit as I was getting into the car. (and out again).
Shane, who drove me, has very kindly mended my stick, the sponge on the handle had ripped badly, and he has used the tape you use on Tennis racquet handles.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He thinks the hands may take as long as 6 -8 weeks to come right. Sticking with the theory it's the Warfarin causing it. I have some pills for the allergic reaction on my legs. And to continue with the steroid cream. He says the wound site is looking really good.
> Took Ringo some thought to realise he can fit between the bearers and go down the steps as usual. Lightening and hail, so there won't be work done today. Fan and Stu should be in Queenstown in an hour or so. I've not heard of flight disruptions. It has been absolutely pouring down, I was lucky it eased a bit as I was getting into the car. (and out again).
> Shane, who drove me, has very kindly mended my stick, the sponge on the handle had ripped badly, and he has used the tape you use on Tennis racquet handles.


So Julie, are you off the warfarin now that it has caused such a problem? I hope so and that you have a better less aggressive drug instead. Glad for the report, sorry for the nasty weather. Hoping that your meds for your legs quickly put them right. Glad for the healing of your hip. Thanks for the report. Now that I've seen it, I can retire to bed . Will be filling in an 8 hour case tomorrow, so shall go to bed early.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hope your hands come right sooner. Good the rain eased at just the right times. Nice of Shane to repair your stick.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How sad.


It is, and I so miss the family connection we had.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Something like a quiche except I didn't mix the eggs I just cracked each one into the pie shell and left it whole. My Mother used to make Bacon and Egg Pies and she always left the eggs whole. I like them that way too.


That's different. I never thought of leaving the eggs whole. I must try that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Tomorrow is the day for our High Tea. I'm not quite sure how I will dress. I think that my friend will probably wear a hat and gloves. I no longer have any hats nor any gloves that are appropriate. I think I'll just muddle through and behave like a lady.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Tomorrow is the day for our High Tea. I'm not quite sure how I will dress. I think that my friend will probably wear a hat and gloves. I no longer have any hats nor any gloves that are appropriate. I think I'll just muddle through and behave like a lady.


Have fun, I love going to High Tea's. We have them once a year, but missed this years.

Night ALL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Before I forget---again---- those of you who have the air fryers, what brand/model do you have, and pros and cons please?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jacklou, sweet sweater.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, enjoy your tea. I havent had hat or gloves since the 50's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So Julie, are you off the warfarin now that it has caused such a problem? I hope so and that you have a better less aggressive drug instead. Glad for the report, sorry for the nasty weather. Hoping that your meds for your legs quickly put them right. Glad for the healing of your hip. Thanks for the report. Now that I've seen it, I can retire to bed . Will be filling in an 8 hour case tomorrow, so shall go to bed early.


No still to take it- but if my hands don't come right I will be protesting mightily.
Hope your day at work goes well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope your hands come right sooner. Good the rain eased at just the right times. Nice of Shane to repair your stick.


Thanks, yes it was- we have quite a lot of flooding around the country. It was kind of him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Before I forget---again---- those of you who have the air fryers, what brand/model do you have, and pros and cons please?


I used to have a Tefal one, but found it too bulky for this kitchen. Also just didn't use it enough when no longer cooking for Fale. So it went to the Hospice Shop.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The ramp after the second day of work.


Lovely pictures Julie Ringo looks darker in colour than I remember from other pictures 
Is the ramp going to be all made of wood Julie , you will have to be careful when its wet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Swedenme, here is the sweater I made from the pattern you gave me. I made the sleeves long and didn't put the ruffle on them. Not the best written pattern.


It looks lovely Jackie , I like the look of the sleeves, makes the cardigan look different in a nicer way . think I might knit this again just to add the sleeves . Wonder if you got the first version of the pattern , it was the ladies first try at writing the pattern she did revise it


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, Well the trip to Queenstown is cancelled. We flew in within 300 metres of landing, the plane took a big dive with the serious winds, the electronics system said abort landing, so we flew back to Auckland. All flights down there have been cancelled until weather improves. So have been busy on phone cancelling hire car, and apartment bookings. It was very scary, as the plane turbulence was like a roller coaster, as we turned back for home. Everyone clapped the pilot when we landed. So sorry no nice photos to share with you all. A quiet weekend at home is scheduled instead.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Something like a quiche except I didn't mix the eggs I just cracked each one into the pie shell and left it whole. My Mother used to make Bacon and Egg Pies and she always left the eggs whole. I like them that way too.


MIL used to make a pie like that but instead of bacon she used ham it was delicious.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Its the 21st so that means it's your birthday Julie . Happy happy birthday ????????
Hope it's still Friday there and that after your visit to the doctors you had a wonderful day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Well the trip to Queenstown is cancelled. We flew in within 300 metres of landing, the plane took a big dive with the serious winds, the electronics system said abort landing, so we flew back to Auckland. All flights down there have been cancelled until weather improves. So have been busy on phone cancelling hire car, and apartment bookings. It was very scary, as the plane turbulence was like a roller coaster, as we turned back for home. Everyone clapped the pilot when we landed. So sorry no nice photos to share with you all. A quiet weekend at home is scheduled instead.


Scary think i would have been on the floor in a heap . Glad you made it back safely , will it be permanently cancelled or will you try book again for a weekend break soon


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Scary think i would have been on the floor in a heap . Glad you made it back safely , will it be permanently cancelled or will you try book again for a weekend break soon


I said "shit" very loudly and grabbed Stus arm and hung on tight. The young Maori guy beside me began praying in Maori language.
We have rebooked it for Christmas instead, and we have been given a good discount at the apartment. Will get into insurance next and claim for cancelled flight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Couldn't sleep so knit this . The yarn is a lovely sparkly shade of lilac . At first I had 4 possibilities. Long / short sleeved cardigan , dress or onesie in my head , now I'm trying to decide between a onesie or a dress . I'm thinking dress that flares out ,


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't sleep so knit this . The yarn is a lovely sparkly shade of lilac . At first I had 4 possibilities. Long / short sleeved cardigan , dress or onesie in my head , now I'm trying to decide between a onesie or a dress . I'm thinking dress that flares out ,


Oh that's a very pretty colour, another fabulous creation in process.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Swedenme, here is the sweater I made from the pattern you gave me. I made the sleeves long and didn't put the ruffle on them. Not the best written pattern.


Lovely! I think I like it better with the longer sleeves.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Tomorrow is the day for our High Tea. I'm not quite sure how I will dress. I think that my friend will probably wear a hat and gloves. I no longer have any hats nor any gloves that are appropriate. I think I'll just muddle through and behave like a lady.


Wish I could send you my one and only dressy hat - the one I wore to DS's wedding. I must get it to the charity shop as I'll never wear it again, although it has been to about another 4 weddings on other people!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Well the trip to Queenstown is cancelled. We flew in within 300 metres of landing, the plane took a big dive with the serious winds, the electronics system said abort landing, so we flew back to Auckland. All flights down there have been cancelled until weather improves. So have been busy on phone cancelling hire car, and apartment bookings. It was very scary, as the plane turbulence was like a roller coaster, as we turned back for home. Everyone clapped the pilot when we landed. So sorry no nice photos to share with you all. A quiet weekend at home is scheduled instead.


That's a shame that you didn't get your weekend away. I don't envy you that plane journey!! :sm06:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't sleep so knit this . The yarn is a lovely sparkly shade of lilac . At first I had 4 possibilities. Long / short sleeved cardigan , dress or onesie in my head , now I'm trying to decide between a onesie or a dress . I'm thinking dress that flares out ,


Lovely colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Julie Ringo looks darker in colour than I remember from other pictures
> Is the ramp going to be all made of wood Julie , you will have to be careful when its wet


Ringo has quite a bit of black in with his brindle- and enough white to be sure it shows up when I am wearing black- I have those sticky roller thingys. There are ridges along the length of the planks- but I am waiting to see which way they cut them. People handle the slipperiness in different ways- carpet is one, I have been pondering that square mesh wire that you see on Bunny cages. The new path could well be a problem if not rough enough- it's the dark side of the house. 
One good thing I will have much better access to my rubbish bins, my plan is to have them near the back door, instead of down the 8 steps as they are at the moment. It will be good when I get my new clothesline!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its the 21st so that means it's your birthday Julie . Happy happy birthday ????????
> Hope it's still Friday there and that after your visit to the doctors you had a wonderful day


Thank you Sonja! yes still the 21st for a few hours. It was a quiet day- but I also had a visit from my friend Ans, that I knitted the blue cardigan for. She brought cake- it was scrummy. I am quite amused my friend Eva has completely forgotten, and her birthday was just two days ago- I am going to razz her when she finally realises!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I said "shit" very loudly and grabbed Stus arm and hung on tight. The young Maori guy beside me began praying in Maori language.
> We have rebooked it for Christmas instead, and we have been given a good discount at the apartment. Will get into insurance next and claim for cancelled flight.


I had been worried what would happen- Queenstown Airport is one of the trickiest to land in the world. So glad you're safe home.
No snowballs this year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh that's a very pretty colour, another fabulous creation in process.


Agreed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's a shame that you didn't get your weekend away. I don't envy you that plane journey!! :sm06:


Just glad they are safe- the weather was NOT good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday dear Julie, I hope you had a nice day. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My condolences on the loss to of your friend
> 
> I don't like hearing you are past the middle ground f winter????That means we are on the down hill of our summer????????they are much too short


Sorry about that Bonnie.... I hope your Summer lasts longer. :sm19: :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one name on the Birthday List, but I am sure there is actually a cluster of us with birthdays about now. One name is definitely omitted, Pup Lover (Dawn) has an N/A beside birthdate. (I just looked)
> 
> I seem to recall Inishowen posted once recently that she reads but does not comment.
> 
> ...


And from me too! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce.
> Had a bit of a scare last night, had rung the Nursing Help Line, to go through my symptoms, but the nurse on duty insisted she was calling an Ambulance.
> So Ringo and I had two mid-night visitors (the Paramedics). Two very nice young women of an age to be my grand children. They tested this and that, but decided hospitalisation was not necessary. However they did give me a pill that has helped reduce the swelling in my legs a bit. And a report to give the doctor. Thank goodness for my St John membership, which covers the cost. Not so very long to wait now.


Oh golly sorry to hear that you had that scare. So glad you have Ambulance membership and they were able to help and give a report for doctor. I will read on and see how things went with your doctor today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had an unexpected visit to hospital this morning as husband collapsed,and after spending all day there having a multitude of tests we are finally home again , there was talk of keeping him in , but then his own consultant came to see him ,said the results showed them what they expected to see, upped the dose on the new wonder tablet and said he could go home he is now fast asleep worn out


Oh sorry to hear that he had collapsed, glad he is well enough to be home again though. Hope the dose increase improves things for him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the young ladies has an allergy to dogs and cats, so Ringo had to stay through, but the other young lady was so taken with him, she took his photograph, and he obligingly sat up and begged - his favourite trick.


Aww Clever Ringo! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Miracle, Kenny and Greg are here! Wow!


Woo hoo! :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo has quite a bit of black in with his brindle- and enough white to be sure it shows up when I am wearing black- I have those sticky roller thingys. There are ridges along the length of the planks- but I am waiting to see which way they cut them. People handle the slipperiness in different ways- carpet is one, I have been pondering that square mesh wire that you see on Bunny cages. The new path could well be a problem if not rough enough- it's the dark side of the house.
> One good thing I will have much better access to my rubbish bins, my plan is to have them near the back door, instead of down the 8 steps as they are at the moment. It will be good when I get my new clothesline!


The wire mesh is a good idea , the put a wooden walkway round part of the lake near me and put wire mesh on it when they realised how wet and muddy it got in the winter months


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The ramp after the second day of work.


It is looking good, what a difference it will make for you. I see Ringo is there admiring their work. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sonja! yes still the 21st for a few hours. It was a quiet day- but I also had a visit from my friend Ans, that I knitted the blue cardigan for. She brought cake- it was scrummy. I am quite amused my friend Eva has completely forgotten, and her birthday was just two days ago- I am going to razz her when she finally realises!


It is my nephews birthday on the 24 th and my mother's tomorrow the 22nd . No one could forget their birthdays because of the way my nephew is he would start telling everyone from the beginning of July and repeating it till the day . I've already been told a few times that we are having cake ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He thinks the hands may take as long as 6 -8 weeks to come right. Sticking with the theory it's the Warfarin causing it. I have some pills for the allergic reaction on my legs. And to continue with the steroid cream. He says the wound site is looking really good.
> Took Ringo some thought to realise he can fit between the bearers and go down the steps as usual. Lightening and hail, so there won't be work done today. Fan and Stu should be in Queenstown in an hour or so. I've not heard of flight disruptions. It has been absolutely pouring down, I was lucky it eased a bit as I was getting into the car. (and out again).
> Shane, who drove me, has very kindly mended my stick, the sponge on the handle had ripped badly, and he has used the tape you use on Tennis racquet handles.


Oh dear, that long? Has he changed the warfarin to something else? I hope the pills for the legs do the trick.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Tomorrow is the day for our High Tea. I'm not quite sure how I will dress. I think that my friend will probably wear a hat and gloves. I no longer have any hats nor any gloves that are appropriate. I think I'll just muddle through and behave like a lady.


Sounds lovely, enjoy! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No still to take it- but if my hands don't come right I will be protesting mightily.
> Hope your day at work goes well.


Oh, well that answers my previous question. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Well the trip to Queenstown is cancelled. We flew in within 300 metres of landing, the plane took a big dive with the serious winds, the electronics system said abort landing, so we flew back to Auckland. All flights down there have been cancelled until weather improves. So have been busy on phone cancelling hire car, and apartment bookings. It was very scary, as the plane turbulence was like a roller coaster, as we turned back for home. Everyone clapped the pilot when we landed. So sorry no nice photos to share with you all. A quiet weekend at home is scheduled instead.


Oh dear, sorry to hear your weekend away had to be cancelled. So glad you are safe and sound though, that would have been quite hair raising.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, Julie???? and a pat for Ringo. He is so cute supervising. 

Fan, sorry you are missing your weekend away, but glad you are safely home. Glad you had a good pilot!!!

Here we are at Friday again already. The weeks fly by. Have a pleasant weekend everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Well the trip to Queenstown is cancelled. We flew in within 300 metres of landing, the plane took a big dive with the serious winds, the electronics system said abort landing, so we flew back to Auckland. All flights down there have been cancelled until weather improves. So have been busy on phone cancelling hire car, and apartment bookings. It was very scary, as the plane turbulence was like a roller coaster, as we turned back for home. Everyone clapped the pilot when we landed. So sorry no nice photos to share with you all. A quiet weekend at home is scheduled instead.


At least the plane was safe and you are all OK but what a shame to miss out on the weekend you so badly needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday dear Julie, I hope you had a nice day. :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you, Cathy- quiet but good! My friend Anne visited with cake!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Julie.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly sorry to hear that you had that scare. So glad you have Ambulance membership and they were able to help and give a report for doctor. I will read on and see how things went with your doctor today.


Just reached the end of my tether I think- my legs were so sore- not quite so bad, now, but still not the best.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't sleep so knit this . The yarn is a lovely sparkly shade of lilac . At first I had 4 possibilities. Long / short sleeved cardigan , dress or onesie in my head , now I'm trying to decide between a onesie or a dress . I'm thinking dress that flares out ,


That is really pretty. You should be tired after your day.

I actually spent the day in hospitals as well- but all planned. Mum had her last radiotherapy treatment today and I went to meet her there. She then had a surgeons appointment at another hospital. Turned out that she would have got back to her place and needed to turn around and head back part way that she had just done so arranged for her transport to drop her of at the other hospital instead. I went with her and we had some lunch then with plenty of time headed over to the Cancer centre to fins they had comfortable chairs to sit in so we sat there for about an hour until time to go up for her appointment. Both went well and she was feeling very relieved to have got good reports from both. 3 months before she needs to go back for a review-then every 3 months for 2 years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww Clever Ringo! :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The wire mesh is a good idea , the put a wooden walkway round part of the lake near me and put wire mesh on it when they realised how wet and muddy it got in the winter months


Thanks for that info, Sonja, I like wood, but all surfaces can get slippery.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is looking good, what a difference it will make for you. I see Ringo is there admiring their work. LOL


 :sm24: He likes to be part of the action!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is my nephews birthday on the 24 th and my mother's tomorrow the 22nd . No one could forget their birthdays because of the way my nephew is he would start telling everyone from the beginning of July and repeating it till the day . I've already been told a few times that we are having cake ????


 :sm24: Anne brought cake today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, that long? Has he changed the warfarin to something else? I hope the pills for the legs do the trick.


No, still using the Warfarin. The legs are a bit less itchy tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sonja! yes still the 21st for a few hours. It was a quiet day- but I also had a visit from my friend Ans, that I knitted the blue cardigan for. She brought cake- it was scrummy. I am quite amused my friend Eva has completely forgotten, and her birthday was just two days ago- I am going to razz her when she finally realises!


HAven't been on all day so glad you had a lovely but quite day. Cake for your birthday is always nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh, well that answers my previous question. :sm19:


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday, Julie???? and a pat for Ringo. He is so cute supervising.
> 
> Fan, sorry you are missing your weekend away, but glad you are safely home. Glad you had a good pilot!!!
> 
> Here we are at Friday again already. The weeks fly by. Have a pleasant weekend everyone.


Thank you, Marilyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is really pretty. You should be tired after your day.
> 
> I actually spent the day in hospitals as well- but all planned. Mum had her last radiotherapy treatment today and I went to meet her there. She then had a surgeons appointment at another hospital. Turned out that she would have got back to her place and needed to turn around and head back part way that she had just done so arranged for her transport to drop her of at the other hospital instead. I went with her and we had some lunch then with plenty of time headed over to the Cancer centre to fins they had comfortable chairs to sit in so we sat there for about an hour until time to go up for her appointment. Both went well and she was feeling very relieved to have got good reports from both. 3 months before she needs to go back for a review-then every 3 months for 2 years.


That is good, Margaret.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Cathy- quiet but good! My friend Anne visited with cake!


Yum. Glad you had a birthday cake! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> HAven't been on all day so glad you had a lovely but quite day. Cake for your birthday is always nice.


Thank you, Margaret, yes indeed!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just heard that my DB is back in hospital with another infection - I think it was really just a matter of time as the foot wasn't healing due to the poor blood supply to his foot. At the moment he is in the hospital nearer to his home, but I think he will be moved as the vascular consultant is at the other hospital, but I doubt they will do anything until after the weekend. Not sure what this will mean, but the consultant did say that his heart couldn't take any more infections and they were talking of amputating the foot if it happened again, but....I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself right now, time will tell. Going to see him tomorrow night so may know more then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just reached the end of my tether I think- my legs were so sore- not quite so bad, now, but still not the best.


 :sm19: What is causing the swelling in both legs? Hope you will be good as new very soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, still using the Warfarin. The legs are a bit less itchy tonight.


So does he know what is causing the allergic reaction on the legs?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yum. Glad you had a birthday cake! :sm11:


I had two- a slice with raspberry and white chocolate, and a GF Friand.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That is really pretty. You should be tired after your day.
> 
> I actually spent the day in hospitals as well- but all planned. Mum had her last radiotherapy treatment today and I went to meet her there. She then had a surgeons appointment at another hospital. Turned out that she would have got back to her place and needed to turn around and head back part way that she had just done so arranged for her transport to drop her of at the other hospital instead. I went with her and we had some lunch then with plenty of time headed over to the Cancer centre to fins they had comfortable chairs to sit in so we sat there for about an hour until time to go up for her appointment. Both went well and she was feeling very relieved to have got good reports from both. 3 months before she needs to go back for a review-then every 3 months for 2 years.


That is very good news for your mum. :sm11:

Are you still feeling well Margaret?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my DB is back in hospital with another infection - I think it was really just a matter of time as the foot wasn't healing due to the poor blood supply to his foot. At the moment he is in the hospital nearer to his home, but I think he will be moved as the vascular consultant is at the other hospital, but I doubt they will do anything until after the weekend. Not sure what this will mean, but the consultant did say that his heart couldn't take any more infections and they were talking of amputating the foot if it happened again, but....I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself right now, time will tell. Going to see him tomorrow night so may know more then.


I was just wondering today how your brother was faring, try to keep positive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm19: What is causing the swelling in both legs? Hope you will be good as new very soon.


I see we just asked very similar questions!

Your son won't be happy- his team just lost to the Adelaide Crows. Though they did make a run for it in the last quarter and for while looked like they might succeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm19: What is causing the swelling in both legs? Hope you will be good as new very soon.


Apparently common enough after surgery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So does he know what is causing the allergic reaction on the legs?


It was both a moisturiser, and the shower gel. I am using Aqueous (golly sp?) Cream now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my DB is back in hospital with another infection - I think it was really just a matter of time as the foot wasn't healing due to the poor blood supply to his foot. At the moment he is in the hospital nearer to his home, but I think he will be moved as the vascular consultant is at the other hospital, but I doubt they will do anything until after the weekend. Not sure what this will mean, but the consultant did say that his heart couldn't take any more infections and they were talking of amputating the foot if it happened again, but....I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself right now, time will tell. Going to see him tomorrow night so may know more then.


Thats not sounding good Kate- amputation may well be the best thing for him horrid as it sounds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Julie!


Thank you Kate, and Mr Google!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was both a moisturiser, and the shower gel. I am using Aqueous (golly sp?) Cream now.


Hopefully now you have stopped the reaction will settle down- especially with help from medications!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is very good news for your mum. :sm11:
> 
> Are you still feeling well Margaret?


Yep- still feeling good so looks like whatever it was has gone (hopefully for good).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently common enough after surgery.


Oh, well as long as it is a normal thing, it should settle down soon hopefully. Just wondered coz I expected the "surgery" leg to have swollen but not so much the other one. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yep- still feeling good so looks like whatever it was has gone (hopefully for good).


 :sm24: Good, fingers crossed.

And yes I did see that my son's team lost the football...... :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully now you have stopped the reaction will settle down- especially with help from medications!


Still blisters and pink to red spots- but not spreading. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I am off to bed. Night all, stay safe and well and keep smiling.

I am having Serena for few hours tomorrow.... so fun for me. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh, well as long as it is a normal thing, it should settle down soon hopefully. Just wondered coz I expected the "surgery" leg to have swollen but not so much the other one. :sm24:


Both doctors I've seen weren't unduly surprised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I am off to bed. Night all, stay safe and well and keep smiling.
> 
> I am having Serena for few hours tomorrow.... so fun for me. :sm11:


great!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks all for the compliments on the sweater. It is for my latest great-granddaughter's baptism on Sunday. 

Jackie


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, enjoy your tea. I havent had hat or gloves since the 50's.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Well the trip to Queenstown is cancelled. We flew in within 300 metres of landing, the plane took a big dive with the serious winds, the electronics system said abort landing, so we flew back to Auckland. All flights down there have been cancelled until weather improves. So have been busy on phone cancelling hire car, and apartment bookings. It was very scary, as the plane turbulence was like a roller coaster, as we turned back for home. Everyone clapped the pilot when we landed. So sorry no nice photos to share with you all. A quiet weekend at home is scheduled instead.


Too bad about your trip being cancelled but better safe than sorry. There's always another time when the weather is better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its the 21st so that means it's your birthday Julie . Happy happy birthday ????????
> Hope it's still Friday there and that after your visit to the doctors you had a wonderful day


A very Happy Birthday to you, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't sleep so knit this . The yarn is a lovely sparkly shade of lilac . At first I had 4 possibilities. Long / short sleeved cardigan , dress or onesie in my head , now I'm trying to decide between a onesie or a dress . I'm thinking dress that flares out ,


I just love that colour. I'm with you - a dress would be lovely made out of that yarn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wish I could send you my one and only dressy hat - the one I wore to DS's wedding. I must get it to the charity shop as I'll never wear it again, although it has been to about another 4 weddings on other people!


I used to wear hats a lot in my 20's but I don't think they look very nice on me any more. I keep trying them on when I see them but never buy one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Well the trip to Queenstown is cancelled. We flew in within 300 metres of landing, the plane took a big dive with the serious winds, the electronics system said abort landing, so we flew back to Auckland. All flights down there have been cancelled until weather improves. So have been busy on phone cancelling hire car, and apartment bookings. It was very scary, as the plane turbulence was like a roller coaster, as we turned back for home. Everyone clapped the pilot when we landed. So sorry no nice photos to share with you all. A quiet weekend at home is scheduled instead.


I am sorry that your much needed trip is cancelled, but very glad you are safe. Very scary!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is really pretty. You should be tired after your day.
> 
> I actually spent the day in hospitals as well- but all planned. Mum had her last radiotherapy treatment today and I went to meet her there. She then had a surgeons appointment at another hospital. Turned out that she would have got back to her place and needed to turn around and head back part way that she had just done so arranged for her transport to drop her of at the other hospital instead. I went with her and we had some lunch then with plenty of time headed over to the Cancer centre to fins they had comfortable chairs to sit in so we sat there for about an hour until time to go up for her appointment. Both went well and she was feeling very relieved to have got good reports from both. 3 months before she needs to go back for a review-then every 3 months for 2 years.


Good news for your mom :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its the 21st so that means it's your birthday Julie . Happy happy birthday ????????
> Hope it's still Friday there and that after your visit to the doctors you had a wonderful day


Happy Birthday Julie!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my DB is back in hospital with another infection - I think it was really just a matter of time as the foot wasn't healing due to the poor blood supply to his foot. At the moment he is in the hospital nearer to his home, but I think he will be moved as the vascular consultant is at the other hospital, but I doubt they will do anything until after the weekend. Not sure what this will mean, but the consultant did say that his heart couldn't take any more infections and they were talking of amputating the foot if it happened again, but....I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself right now, time will tell. Going to see him tomorrow night so may know more then.


Not good news about your DB. Sending prayers for him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had two- a slice with raspberry and white chocolate, and a GF Friand.


That sounds sooo good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Both doctors I've seen weren't unduly surprised.


Other than the swelling, then is your hip healing well?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is really pretty. You should be tired after your day.
> 
> I actually spent the day in hospitals as well- but all planned. Mum had her last radiotherapy treatment today and I went to meet her there. She then had a surgeons appointment at another hospital. Turned out that she would have got back to her place and needed to turn around and head back part way that she had just done so arranged for her transport to drop her of at the other hospital instead. I went with her and we had some lunch then with plenty of time headed over to the Cancer centre to fins they had comfortable chairs to sit in so we sat there for about an hour until time to go up for her appointment. Both went well and she was feeling very relieved to have got good reports from both. 3 months before she needs to go back for a review-then every 3 months for 2 years.


I'm so glad to hear your mom is doing well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my DB is back in hospital with another infection - I think it was really just a matter of time as the foot wasn't healing due to the poor blood supply to his foot. At the moment he is in the hospital nearer to his home, but I think he will be moved as the vascular consultant is at the other hospital, but I doubt they will do anything until after the weekend. Not sure what this will mean, but the consultant did say that his heart couldn't take any more infections and they were talking of amputating the foot if it happened again, but....I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself right now, time will tell. Going to see him tomorrow night so may know more then.


Prayers for healing for your DB.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That really turned out nice Jacklou. I love the little bows you added. Just lovely.


Jacklou said:


> Swedenme, here is the sweater I made from the pattern you gave me. I made the sleeves long and didn't put the ruffle on them. Not the best written pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He thinks the hands may take as long as 6 -8 weeks to come right. Sticking with the theory it's the Warfarin causing it. I have some pills for the allergic reaction on my legs. And to continue with the steroid cream. He says the wound site is looking really good.
> Took Ringo some thought to realise he can fit between the bearers and go down the steps as usual. Lightening and hail, so there won't be work done today. Fan and Stu should be in Queenstown in an hour or so. I've not heard of flight disruptions. It has been absolutely pouring down, I was lucky it eased a bit as I was getting into the car. (and out again).
> Shane, who drove me, has very kindly mended my stick, the sponge on the handle had ripped badly, and he has used the tape you use on Tennis racquet handles.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still blisters and pink to red spots- but not spreading. :sm24:


Luke may be out in sympathy with you, he's got chickenpox! He's got a lot of spots and is itchy, but not feeling ill at all if his normal exuberance is anything to go by! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the GoWISE air fryer, model GW22639 which is red. It also comes in black GW22638 and GW22640 (white). I haven't had and "cons"
so far and love it. As Julie posted, they do take up a good bit of counter space but I've just put in a metal rack and have now put all of my occasionally used appliances on it and freed up a lot of space.



tami_ohio said:


> Before I forget---again---- those of you who have the air fryers, what brand/model do you have, and pros and cons please?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Julie!*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan, so sorry your trip got canceled. 

Kate, healing wishes for your DB. I hope the docs can find a good treatment for him.

Healing thoughts for anyone else in need.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry your trip was cancelled but so glad you are safe which is of the upmost importance!


Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Well the trip to Queenstown is cancelled. We flew in within 300 metres of landing, the plane took a big dive with the serious winds, the electronics system said abort landing, so we flew back to Auckland. All flights down there have been cancelled until weather improves. So have been busy on phone cancelling hire car, and apartment bookings. It was very scary, as the plane turbulence was like a roller coaster, as we turned back for home. Everyone clapped the pilot when we landed. So sorry no nice photos to share with you all. A quiet weekend at home is scheduled instead.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Julie!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely shade of lilac.



Swedenme said:


> Couldn't sleep so knit this . The yarn is a lovely sparkly shade of lilac . At first I had 4 possibilities. Long / short sleeved cardigan , dress or onesie in my head , now I'm trying to decide between a onesie or a dress . I'm thinking dress that flares out ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad your mom is recovering so well. The next two years hopefully will just fly by and then she can celebrate kicking cancer's butt!


darowil said:


> That is really pretty. You should be tired after your day.
> 
> I actually spent the day in hospitals as well- but all planned. Mum had her last radiotherapy treatment today and I went to meet her there. She then had a surgeons appointment at another hospital. Turned out that she would have got back to her place and needed to turn around and head back part way that she had just done so arranged for her transport to drop her of at the other hospital instead. I went with her and we had some lunch then with plenty of time headed over to the Cancer centre to fins they had comfortable chairs to sit in so we sat there for about an hour until time to go up for her appointment. Both went well and she was feeling very relieved to have got good reports from both. 3 months before she needs to go back for a review-then every 3 months for 2 years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is terrible that your DB has another infection. Will pray that they are able to save the foot.


KateB said:


> Just heard that my DB is back in hospital with another infection - I think it was really just a matter of time as the foot wasn't healing due to the poor blood supply to his foot. At the moment he is in the hospital nearer to his home, but I think he will be moved as the vascular consultant is at the other hospital, but I doubt they will do anything until after the weekend. Not sure what this will mean, but the consultant did say that his heart couldn't take any more infections and they were talking of amputating the foot if it happened again, but....I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself right now, time will tell. Going to see him tomorrow night so may know more then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Julie*....What is a GF Friand?


Lurker 2 said:


> I had two- a slice with raspberry and white chocolate, and a GF Friand.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Lovely colour!


Thank you Kate and everyone . Its definitely going to be a dress


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> That is really pretty. You should be tired after your day.
> 
> I actually spent the day in hospitals as well- but all planned. Mum had her last radiotherapy treatment today and I went to meet her there. She then had a surgeons appointment at another hospital. Turned out that she would have got back to her place and needed to turn around and head back part way that she had just done so arranged for her transport to drop her of at the other hospital instead. I went with her and we had some lunch then with plenty of time headed over to the Cancer centre to fins they had comfortable chairs to sit in so we sat there for about an hour until time to go up for her appointment. Both went well and she was feeling very relieved to have got good reports from both. 3 months before she needs to go back for a review-then every 3 months for 2 years.


Think I was listening out for husband so I gave up on sleep and sat knitting . What's weird is I'm not even tired today 
Glad every thing went well for your mum , is she feeling ok in herself ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my DB is back in hospital with another infection - I think it was really just a matter of time as the foot wasn't healing due to the poor blood supply to his foot. At the moment he is in the hospital nearer to his home, but I think he will be moved as the vascular consultant is at the other hospital, but I doubt they will do anything until after the weekend. Not sure what this will mean, but the consultant did say that his heart couldn't take any more infections and they were talking of amputating the foot if it happened again, but....I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself right now, time will tell. Going to see him tomorrow night so may know more then.


Sorry to hear this Kate . Wonder how your brother feels about amputation , A son of a friend was born with no bone and ankle parts and he lived in hospitals for years getting one operation or anotherand lots of problems , hes now in his late 30ies and after having both legs amputated at the knee he wishes they had done it years ago


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Forgot to say, air condition guy was just here and main house A.C. now fixed!!! Crazy....all he did was take off the thermostat cover, look at it, put cover back on and it now works! Anyway, he also replaced the capacitor and it was only about $115. He has looked at the small unit but will have to come back to work on it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwen, since Julie is probably on her way to slumberland, I googled it. I knew the GF was gluten-free. A friand is a muffin-sized almond cake.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.midwestliving.com/travel/wisconsin/door-county/door-county-trip-guide/

We just returned from our driving trip up north to Door County, WI. The motel/cottage we rented was right on the Sturgeon Bay and is designed for families for fishing, kayaking, etc. It was far away from the hub-bub of the touristy areas, but got rather lively in the evenings as the bar attached to the resort is a local hot spot for the fish boils (interesting, but wouldn't order it again), wings night (15 different sauces for some very meaty chicken wings) along with live music. It's the local sports and fishing hot spot so we got some very good people watching in also.

We've officially joined the OP (Old People) form of enjoying Door County. We've done the biking, hiking and shopping in earlier trips so enjoyed reading and viewing the history, taking some trips to the cherry orchards (delicious, but would love to see the trees in bloom in the Spring sometime), local farmers' markets with the homemade jams, salsas, fudge, cherry everything (scones, pies, tarts, etc.) and breads plus the lavender farm. We had beautiful weather - not too much hotter than 80F degrees and always with a lovely breeze. There was some rain at nights and the next days tended to be very humid, but there's lots of shaded and A/C areas to get some relief. We did some winery tours and went to Washington Island since we've never been there before - very interesting to see how the 800 year-around locals make do with their once a day delivery from the mainland. The population grows to over 4,000 in the summer and at varying times during the Fall and Winter hunting and ice fishing season. I sure could see the Swedish, Norwegian, Swiss, and German influences. It was a fun get-away. Now to head down to help out DD with her Braille summer camp and then off to TN the week after that to decide if we're going to retire there - and if so, when?

WI is known for dairy farming and their cheeses so we sure got our share of those, plus some very interesting ice cream flavors. There are three very good creameries up there. My favorite of all the combinations was an essential orange infused vanilla with dark chocolate (Blommers from Chicago) tiny chips in it. It tasted just like dark chocolate covered candied orange peel. Their name for it was Harley Davidson (orange and black) which is also a WI product.

Happy Birthday to all those who have celebrated this week. Prayers and hugs for all who are feeling poorly and those who are facing serious health issues. I'll catch up on the new Tea Party later today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear this Kate . Wonder how your brother feels about amputation , A son of a friend was born with no bone and ankle parts and he lived in hospitals for years getting one operation or anotherand lots of problems , hes now in his late 30ies and after having both legs amputated at the knee he wishes they had done it years ago


I think he's quite resigned to the fact that it will happen at some point, although nobody would wish for it. He certainly doesn't want to be in and out of hospital like this with one infection after another. He already has to use a wheelchair if there is any distance to walk as his heart problems stop him from doing it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say, air condition guy was just here and main house A.C. now fixed!!! Crazy....all he did was take off the thermostat cover, look at it, put cover back on and it now works! Anyway, he also replaced the capacitor and it was only about $115. He has looked at the small unit but will have to come back to work on it.


Yaaay! Go air condition guy! :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Swedenme, here is the sweater I made from the pattern you gave me. I made the sleeves long and didn't put the ruffle on them. Not the best written pattern.


That's lovely


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Tomorrow is the day for our High Tea. I'm not quite sure how I will dress. I think that my friend will probably wear a hat and gloves. I no longer have any hats nor any gloves that are appropriate. I think I'll just muddle through and behave like a lady.


I would be in real trouble if I needed hat & gloves, other than warm ones for winter, I had a little hat & gloves as a child for church in Ontario but haven't had any since. Hope you have fun


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think he's quite resigned to the fact that it will happen at some point, although nobody would wish for it. He certainly doesn't want to be in and out of hospital like this with one infection after another. He already has to use a wheelchair if there is any distance to walk as his heart problems stop him from doing it.


Keeping him and his family (you!) in my prayers. He's had so much to deal with and hope this turns out to be the best for his continued health.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou wrote:
Swedenme, here is the sweater I made from the pattern you gave me. I made the sleeves long and didn't put the ruffle on them. Not the best written pattern.



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's lovely


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Julie Ringo looks darker in colour than I remember from other pictures
> Is the ramp going to be all made of wood Julie , you will have to be careful when its wet


I don't know if it's available in other parts of the world but here there is a paintlike product that you mix with sand to give texture/grip to stairs & slopes to help with them being slippery


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Well the trip to Queenstown is cancelled. We flew in within 300 metres of landing, the plane took a big dive with the serious winds, the electronics system said abort landing, so we flew back to Auckland. All flights down there have been cancelled until weather improves. So have been busy on phone cancelling hire car, and apartment bookings. It was very scary, as the plane turbulence was like a roller coaster, as we turned back for home. Everyone clapped the pilot when we landed. So sorry no nice photos to share with you all. A quiet weekend at home is scheduled instead.


How scary. Too bad you missed your time away but good that you got home safely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> A very Happy Birthday to you, Julie.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Julie!!!


Thanks, Tami!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't sleep so knit this . The yarn is a lovely sparkly shade of lilac . At first I had 4 possibilities. Long / short sleeved cardigan , dress or onesie in my head , now I'm trying to decide between a onesie or a dress . I'm thinking dress that flares out ,


Pretty color, whatever you make will be lovely as always. Hope you get a nap later. 
Is you DH getting a good rest. I assume after your stressful day yesterday you are stewing about that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That sounds sooo good.


It was.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wish I could send you my one and only dressy hat - the one I wore to DS's wedding. I must get it to the charity shop as I'll never wear it again, although it has been to about another 4 weddings on other people!


I saw the movie about the travelling pants but you have a travelling hat????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Other than the swelling, then is your hip healing well?


The doctor said it looks good, but he is waiting for the surgeon to take the dressing off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke may be out in sympathy with you, he's got chickenpox! He's got a lot of spots and is itchy, but not feeling ill at all if his normal exuberance is anything to go by! :sm16: :sm09:


I remember Chicken poxes as awful, trust Luke not to slow down!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday, Julie!*


Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Julie!!!


Thanks Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Julie*....What is a GF Friand?


I wondered if someone would be tripped up on it! Gluten free friand- they are lighter than a muffin- sort of sponge cake like.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy birthday Julie!
Fan, sorry you did not get your vacation but so happy you are safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Julie, great that your friend brought cake. The new ramp is really coming along, no doubt the supervisor helping????

Margaret, good to hear your mom is done her treatments & things seem to be doing well.

Kate, your poor brother! Has he got a prosthetic for his other foot? Or will it mean he will have to be in a wheelchair with this new problem? He's much too young to have such troubles. I keep hearing whining on the news about how our generation is going to cause such a strain on the pension system but it sure seems lots never collect & many more for a very short time

Lynette, glad you got to visit your DD, Is she doing well? Some anniversaries pass without notice but others are hard. I know mom passed Jan 16th (1983) & that can pass without me thinking of it on the day but my Dad passed Boxing Fay & step-Dad Christmas Eve so those days never pass without that going through my mind. 
Your pie sounds very good but I'd never get my DH to eat it????

We have been getting a series of thunderstorms since midnight. DH is getting ready to pull out what little hair he has left, his hay has been almost ready to bale twice & then got rained on several times, it will soon be a mouldy mess. He wouldn't have cut it but the weather was to be nice for 4 days on the forcast, seems they can't get the forcast right for 4 minutes????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say, air condition guy was just here and main house A.C. now fixed!!! Crazy....all he did was take off the thermostat cover, look at it, put cover back on and it now works! Anyway, he also replaced the capacitor and it was only about $115. He has looked at the small unit but will have to come back to work on it.


And long may it last!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats not sounding good Kate- amputation may well be the best thing for him horrid as it sounds.


A friend of my brother has been a severe diabetic since a teenager & doesn't care for himself properly. He finally lost his leg st the knee about 8 years ago. He told me he wished he'd let them take it off much sooner as he feels so much better getting rid of all the poison in his system. Said he didn't realize how sick he was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Gwen, since Julie is probably on her way to slumberland, I googled it. I knew the GF was gluten-free. A friand is a muffin-sized almond cake.


Which is how I understand it- this also had coconut.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if it's available in other parts of the world but here there is a paintlike product that you mix with sand to give texture/grip to stairs & slopes to help with them being slippery


You can get that- they use it for boat decks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke may be out in sympathy with you, he's got chickenpox! He's got a lot of spots and is itchy, but not feeling ill at all if his normal exuberance is anything to go by! :sm16: :sm09:


Poor Luke. When my youngest had them at 16 he was really a mess & suffered. After a week I was told he should hav put Dettol in the bath & soaked & they would have dried up in 1/2 the time. Do you have that there? I googled & this is what I found.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chloroxylenol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy birthday Julie!
> Fan, sorry you did not get your vacation but so happy you are safe.


Thank you, Joyce!

Queenstown Airport is notorious for being difficult- high mountains on the approach, and only one real direction for landing/take-off. So very susceptible to wind problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. My supervisor just had a canine visitor whining at the door- and to my surprise did not bark or growl. 
The hay situation sounds dire. You've not had much of a summer at all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie. My supervisor just had a canine visitor whining at the door- and to my surprise did not bark or growl.
> The hay situation sounds dire. You've not had much of a summer at all!


Yes, it's been very unsettled, & the crops are later than usual so if we get an early frost it will be bad. The joys of farming???? It has been such a strange year, who know what will come. 
We had a little bit of pea sized hail this morning, the corner of the deck is covered with blooms off my one planter???? But I don't think there was enough to hurt the crops or garden.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm finally caught up, I better get moving, need to do a bunch of baking for the lunch sale tomorrow. They are selling burgers & cupcakes. I've decided to make chocolate with lazy daisy icing(brown sugar/ coconut ) & blueberry strudel cake as cupcakes, that way I don't have sticky icing to contend with.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the movie about the travelling pants but you have a travelling hat????


In the last 4 years I've been to 1 wedding and it's been to 4! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor Luke. When my youngest had them at 16 he was really a mess & suffered. After a week I was told he should hav put Dettol in the bath & soaked & they would have dried up in 1/2 the time. Do you have that there? I googled & this is what I found.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chloroxylenol


We do have Dettol here too. After I had the boys the midwife said to take Dettol baths, but I hadn't heard of using it for chickenpox. When my two had it we were told to put bicarbonate of soda in the bath and when I looked up the internet yesterday another soother was to put porrage oats in a sock and run the bath water through them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The sweater is darling.

Gwen, glad the AC was an easy fix! How is your machine after its trip to the "hospital"?

Sonja, I hope your DH is feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it's been very unsettled, & the crops are later than usual so if we get an early frost it will be bad. The joys of farming???? It has been such a strange year, who know what will come.
> We had a little bit of pea sized hail this morning, the corner of the deck is covered with blooms off my one planter???? But I don't think there was enough to hurt the crops or garden.


Farming amidst Climate Change.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say, air condition guy was just here and main house A.C. now fixed!!! Crazy....all he did was take off the thermostat cover, look at it, put cover back on and it now works! Anyway, he also replaced the capacitor and it was only about $115. He has looked at the small unit but will have to come back to work on it.


That is good news Gwen, hope he can get the small unit fixed too . Fingers crossed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> In the last 4 years I've been to 1 wedding and it's been to 4! :sm09:


Think your hat has a better social life than me ????

Hope Luke continues to sail through having chicken pox , any chance Caitlin will catch them ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Julie, great that your friend brought cake. The new ramp is really coming along, no doubt the supervisor helping????
> 
> Margaret, good to hear your mom is done her treatments & things seem to be doing well.
> 
> ...


Your poor husband and all the other farmers , mother nature is certainly not being very kind to them


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, wow how frightening, glad you and Stu safe.
Sonja, lovely color.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad your mom finished therapy. Thoughtful they have comfy chairs for patients.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, will pray for your DB.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, yeah, ac.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie and Gwen, had a good giggle as I thought GF Friand meant Good Friend Friand!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:



> We do have Dettol here too. After I had the boys the midwife said to take Dettol baths, but I hadn't heard of using it for chickenpox. When my two had it we were told to put bicarbonate of soda in the bath and when I looked up the internet yesterday another soother was to put porrage oats in a sock and run the bath water through them.


I had done the side & Oats in a sock too but the Dettol is supposed to dry them up faster


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got the cupcakes made but change of plans???? The blueberry strudel ones are done but the strudel ran off so they sort of look like the dogs Breakfast ????????. So I decided not to use the Lazy Daisy topping on the chocolate ones as it will probably run off too so will have to make regular icing when they cool. I will have to make another cake as I'd mixed up that frosting. Murphy's law, if you have to take them somewhere, they never turn out perfect.

It's been thundering & raining all morning????We'll soon need webbed feet


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, believe in Murphy's law.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Thanks all for the compliments on the sweater. It is for my latest great-granddaughter's baptism on Sunday.
> 
> Jackie


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke may be out in sympathy with you, he's got chickenpox! He's got a lot of spots and is itchy, but not feeling ill at all if his normal exuberance is anything to go by! :sm16: :sm09:


Poor Luke! Hope he isn't itchy for long.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it's been very unsettled, & the crops are later than usual so if we get an early frost it will be bad. The joys of farming???? It has been such a strange year, who know what will come.
> We had a little bit of pea sized hail this morning, the corner of the deck is covered with blooms off my one planter???? But I don't think there was enough to hurt the crops or garden.


I guess I'll never lose the farmer in me as I was inspecting the crops up in No WI. The corn is the flat leaf shorter stalk kind rather than what I'm used to in Iowa, but it was evident that it had been put in late as it wasn't as tall as it should be and there were quite a few washed out spots from the rains. There were a lot of hay fields that were being baled that looked great so hopefully some farmers had some of their fields in that. I also saw oats, wheat and sorghum fields where there was visible water damage, but the remaining crops looked good. I did not see many soy bean fields which surprised me, but they also had some washout in the lower lying areas, but otherwise seemed to doing fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have the GoWISE air fryer, model GW22639 which is red. It also comes in black GW22638 and GW22640 (white). I haven't had and "cons"
> so far and love it. As Julie posted, they do take up a good bit of counter space but I've just put in a metal rack and have now put all of my occasionally used appliances on it and freed up a lot of space.


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to say, air condition guy was just here and main house A.C. now fixed!!! Crazy....all he did was take off the thermostat cover, look at it, put cover back on and it now works! Anyway, he also replaced the capacitor and it was only about $115. He has looked at the small unit but will have to come back to work on it.


Great news! Now you can cool off. Hope the small unit is as easy to fix and inexpensive.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.midwestliving.com/travel/wisconsin/door-county/door-county-trip-guide/
> 
> We just returned from our driving trip up north to Door County, WI. The motel/cottage we rented was right on the Sturgeon Bay and is designed for families for fishing, kayaking, etc. It was far away from the hub-bub of the touristy areas, but got rather lively in the evenings as the bar attached to the resort is a local hot spot for the fish boils (interesting, but wouldn't order it again), wings night (15 different sauces for some very meaty chicken wings) along with live music. It's the local sports and fishing hot spot so we got some very good people watching in also.
> 
> ...


Welcome home! Sounds like a wonderful relaxing trip.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think your hat has a better social life than me ????
> 
> Hope Luke continues to sail through having chicken pox , any chance Caitlin will catch them ?


No, she hasn't been in Luke's company for a few weeks. They were lucky as they just came home from holiday in Majorca on Sunday and the spots appeared on Wednesday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Gwen, had a good giggle as I thought GF Friand meant Good Friend Friand!


That is the sort of problem that arises with acronyms!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, believe in Murphy's law.


It certainly is useful, Joy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your support re our perilous journey yesterday. Feeling a bit disappointed this morning, but glad we made it home safely. Saw the evening news and wow it's quite a storm round the country with serious flooding in some areas, and very damaging winds. You have to fly in between the mountains as you approach Queenstown airport, and the pilot did a great job at getting us out of there and turned around. It took awhile to get to sleep last night after all the excitement.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, she hasn't been in Luke's company for a few weeks. They were lucky as they just came home from holiday in Majorca on Sunday and the spots appeared on Wednesday!


The oatmeal bath is very good and soothing. I've done it for my itchy skin I suffer with.
I do remember my mum putting pink calamine lotion on my chicken pox as a child. Aloe Vera gel is also very good for soothing itches.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> The oatmeal bath is very good and soothing. I've done it for my itchy skin I suffer with.
> I do remember my mum putting pink calamine lotion on my chicken pox as a child. Aloe Vera gel is also very good for soothing itches.


I remember the calamine lotion well from when our three kids all had them at the same time. I had kids that looked like zombies for a few days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will find me over here this coming week. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-483680-1.html#11110568


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks machriste! It sounds yummy; I love almond flavored cakes, etc.


machriste said:


> Gwen, since Julie is probably on her way to slumberland, I googled it. I knew the GF was gluten-free. A friand is a muffin-sized almond cake.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome home! Sounds like a wonderful relaxing trip.


Yes, it does.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess I'll never lose the farmer in me as I was inspecting the crops up in No WI. The corn is the flat leaf shorter stalk kind rather than what I'm used to in Iowa, but it was evident that it had been put in late as it wasn't as tall as it should be and there were quite a few washed out spots from the rains. There were a lot of hay fields that were being baled that looked great so hopefully some farmers had some of their fields in that. I also saw oats, wheat and sorghum fields where there was visible water damage, but the remaining crops looked good. I did not see many soy bean fields which surprised me, but they also had some washout in the lower lying areas, but otherwise seemed to doing fine.


Yes, can take the farmer from the farm but not the habits????
Glad you had a nice vacation.
Crazy weather sure causes havoc with the farmers


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> We do have Dettol here too. After I had the boys the midwife said to take Dettol baths, but I hadn't heard of using it for chickenpox. When my two had it we were told to put bicarbonate of soda in the bath and when I looked up the internet yesterday another soother was to put porrage oats in a sock and run the bath water through them.


Oh poor Luke, glad he isnt unwell with them also. When my kids had it we use Pinetarsal in the bath, it did seem to help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke may be out in sympathy with you, he's got chickenpox! He's got a lot of spots and is itchy, but not feeling ill at all if his normal exuberance is anything to go by! :sm16: :sm09:


Was he immunised against it?
At least he's not unwell, but not associating with kids for a while. Hopefully he continues to not feel unwell.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.midwestliving.com/travel/wisconsin/door-county/door-county-trip-guide/
> 
> We just returned from our driving trip up north to Door County, WI. The motel/cottage we rented was right on the Sturgeon Bay and is designed for families for fishing, kayaking, etc. It was far away from the hub-bub of the touristy areas, but got rather lively in the evenings as the bar attached to the resort is a local hot spot for the fish boils (interesting, but wouldn't order it again), wings night (15 different sauces for some very meaty chicken wings) along with live music. It's the local sports and fishing hot spot so we got some very good people watching in also.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a lovely time. Hope the next part is good and you feel useful as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was he immunised against it?
> At least he's not unwell, but not associating with kids for a while. Hopefully he continues to not feel unwell.


No they don't immunise for it here. Do they in Australia?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Julie, great that your friend brought cake. The new ramp is really coming along, no doubt the supervisor helping????
> 
> Margaret, good to hear your mom is done her treatments & things seem to be doing well.
> 
> ...


Oh no not sounding good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> No they don't immunise for it here. Do they in Australia?


Yes- it's one of the routine ones for kids now therefore available free of charge for them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely time. Hope the next part is good and you feel useful as well.


It was a lovely time. The cherries are already all gone. I was disappointed in the lavender though as it isn't as smelly as I'd hoped it would be. It sure was pretty in the fields.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great color sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Couldn't sleep so knit this . The yarn is a lovely sparkly shade of lilac . At first I had 4 possibilities. Long / short sleeved cardigan , dress or onesie in my head , now I'm trying to decide between a onesie or a dress . I'm thinking dress that flares out ,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would be in real trouble if I needed hat & gloves, other than warm ones for winter, I had a little hat & gloves as a child for church in Ontario but haven't had any since. Hope you have fun


We did and there was too much food. I brought the leftovers home. I only ordered a garden tea while some of the others ordered the high tea. They ended up with even more food. They made lovely cucumber canapes - sliced very thin on cream cheese and rounds of rye bread. Dill was scattered over the top. It was so good. Also had egg salad on a croissant plus curried chicken salad on a biscuit. Scones were served with blueberry jam and clotted cream. Yummy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> We did and there was too much food. I brought the leftovers home. I only ordered a garden tea while some of the others ordered the high tea. They ended up with even more food. They made lovely cucumber canapes - sliced very thin on cream cheese and rounds of rye bread. Dill was scattered over the top. It was so good. Also had egg salad on a croissant plus curried chicken salad on a biscuit. Scones were served with blueberry jam and clotted cream. Yummy.


Yummy, indeed. Need to work curry dishes into our menues. Do you have a suggestion for first dish to try?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Start p. 61.


----------

